# The OFFICIAL Metal Thread - Part 1



## Tazmo (Apr 1, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## nekroturkey (Apr 1, 2012)

Borknagar's new album came out just a few days ago...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q90kByHUtlQ[/YOUTUBE]

Really nice album, especially since ICS Vortex is a full-time member again.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Apr 1, 2012)

Not impressed by Borknagar's new album. I think Quintessence was their last decent album, and even that one wasn't very good. The three first are damn fine, though. Especially the two first. Amazing!
But I will see Borknagar in a few days. Can't wait. Was really good the last time I saw them, and that was without Vortex and their keyboardist.


----------



## nekroturkey (Apr 7, 2012)

Didn't see this mentioned in the other thread, but Sigh's new album (In Somniphobia) came out about a month ago..

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECtL35qZ-dE&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4dqKbzRqc5g[/YOUTUBE]

Probably their best non-black metal album so far.


----------



## Catatonik (Apr 9, 2012)

In Somnium is fucking ace. Really switched shit up on us again. I love it when a band does that well.

The new *Borknagar* is pretty sweet IMO. It's no ground-breaker, but I keep listening to it.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Apr 10, 2012)

In Somniphobia is a masterpiece. Really, really, really great album. It's original, it's catchy, but at the same time hard-listening, and after probably 60-70 spins I still find new elements that I haven't noticed before. And that sax is amazing. God damn!

And then I was back home from the Inferno festival. Amazing! Lots of fun, plenty of good bands, some shitty bands, and a five day long party. Cannot dislike that.

Short about how the bands was:

Inferno started on wednesday, but it was a concert in Oslo the day before so we went there as well. Saw Ghoul-Cult and some of Diskord. Can't remember much of Diskord, but Ghoul-Cult was really good.

But Inferno:

Church of Misery, Arcturus and Autopsy won the whole fucking thing. Every single second of each band was superb and couldn't have been much better.
Execration, Agalloch and Absu was really fucking good too, but nto as good as the three mentioned over. But with Agalloch's long songs you really wish they would have had more than 45 minutes. A little too short for a band like them.
Borknagar was good, 1349 was OK, nothing more, nothing less.
Nekromantheon, Tsjuder, Decapitated and what I saw og Witchery and One Tail, One Head was crap.

But all in all, fucking superb!


----------



## Mider T (Apr 10, 2012)

The Super Naruto Era has ended.

Let's change it.


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qBI8z3Cn-NY&feature=my_liked_videos&list=LLbQM4DTkbs1p94w1mbKPniw[/YOUTUBE]
I need more doom.


----------



## Talon. (Apr 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGVFPfwVD18&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]

my ears, they came.


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 12, 2012)

Embryonic Anomaly is actually the last album I bought.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 12, 2012)

Hearing about John Zorn appearing on that Napalm Death track makes me realize how much I yearn good ol' Jazz-grind.  Or perhaps just more intense Jazz Metal that's not noodling Jazzy guitar tones over a distorted bass--I really loved the fuck out of Blackjazz, and there's not really much like it anywhere else.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Apr 12, 2012)

Disappointed by the new Napalm Death album. When I saw the cover art to Analysis Paralysis and Utilitarian I immediately thought of old Napalm Death (= their two first albums). But what I got was yet another overproduced death metal album. Man, what a shame.


----------



## nekroturkey (Apr 12, 2012)

Lord Yu said:


> I need more doom.



Heard of Gallowbraid?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9XVATLAuYWU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Their Ashen Eidolon album is pretty good.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Apr 13, 2012)

Ashen Eidolon is damn good. Not as good as Agalloch which it is natural to compare them with, but good anyway. Was looking forward to a new release but they decided to quit Gallowbraid as of now. Such a shame. Had huge potential.

But on the subject of doom metal, be sure to check out these bands. I guess most of them could be seen as lesser known, hence why I recommend them and not well known stuff like Black Sabbath, Saint Vitus and Pentagram.

Reverend Bizarre

*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=60NEQ5hGpFo[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Zd8XWctW6Q[/YOUTUBE]




Pagan Altar

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8N_CgujIAgk[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iErZqz6Ogpw[/YOUTUBE]




Jex Thoth

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GzOLCBB2v2A[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gCQTpUinZIU[/YOUTUBE]




Witchcraft

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LqgmgBazJ-8[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_JhuvcqP_Q[/YOUTUBE]




Corrupted

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TSm__xzq4YY[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A4xiAffLkXU[/YOUTUBE]




Church of Misery

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F8tA-d5ZSYo[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_ykRz5TdpQ[/YOUTUBE]




Funeral

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2gcVuFh5c00[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ypXYx1DRyss[/YOUTUBE]




Fallen

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZ3Y1HDQqEY[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fFP1jvqa6Iw[/YOUTUBE]




Disembowelment

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rr4jNutSDUE[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oITFnx2TUZ0[/YOUTUBE]




Earth

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxlgM2R7szg[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zD-J8O2fLf4[/YOUTUBE]




Opium Warlords

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZTBXQTLCwY[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=POBCcDPbMvg[/YOUTUBE]




Thorr's Hammer

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYWGiNLbmhs[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wixDO4-Tpvk[/YOUTUBE]



Can you imagine these vocals being sung and growled by a 17 year old norwegian girl back in 95/96?

That's a few at least. Hope someone find something itneresting there.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 13, 2012)

Listened to Jeff Loomis' newest album yesterday. It has some good songs, but overall it's just decent at most and offers nothig new.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 25, 2012)

sup


----------



## Talon. (Apr 25, 2012)

Lord Yu said:


> Embryonic Anomaly is actually the last album I bought.



im so getting the new album, it sounds more layered compared to Embryolic Anomaly. 

i cant stop listening to Koloss


----------



## Mercyful Fate (Apr 27, 2012)

I have recently started listening to Inquisition. Their newest album _Ominous Doctrines of the Perpetual Mystical Macrocosm_ is one of the finest extreme metal albums that I have heard.


----------



## Markness (May 1, 2012)

Talon. said:


> i cant stop listening to Koloss



Hell yeah! It, along with Ministry's Relapse and Prong's Carved in Stone, have been the only new heavy metal albums that've really caught my attention lately. 
Behind the Sun is my new favorite Meshuggah track because the atmosphere sounds so ethereal. The new Ministry has some insanely fast riff and drum combos and the grooves in Carved in Stone make me think of Cleansing but they are more aggressive this time around.


----------



## Mercyful Fate (May 2, 2012)

I acquired _Paracletus_ by Deathspell Omega and it is very intense. It is the only album that I have heard from the band.


----------



## Buskuv (May 2, 2012)

I like all of the latter-era DsO albums (and some of their traditional BM first albums) but I think the magic really happens with their EPs.  Arguably their best songs on them.


----------



## Uncle Acid (May 3, 2012)

Mercyful Fate said:


> I have recently started listening to Inquisition. Their newest album _Ominous Doctrines of the Perpetual Mystical Macrocosm_ is one of the finest extreme metal albums that I have heard.



I really like Inquisition's music, so it's such a shame they're going fo that Abbath-parody vocals. Horrible, horrible, horrible vocals (in a bad way) that are the reason I can't listen to the band. Shame, because the music is really good and even rather original.

Don't get the DsO hype either. I mean, some of their stuff are pretty good (Diabolus Absconditus, Mass Grave Aesthetics, Chaining the Katechon and K?n?se), but I don't get Si Monumentum Requires, Circumspice, Fas - Ite, Maledicti, in Ignem Aeternum or Paracletus at all. Boring with capital letters in my ears.
Haven't heard their albums in a long while, though. Should probably check 'em out again soon. Maybe I'll like them now.


Btw, nice avatar, Mercyful Fate. Their best album and one of the best albums ever. Lovely! Remember when I bought the CD I coudn't understand what the cover art was. Had to check on the internett, and then it still took me some time to see what it is. Heh...


----------



## South of Hell (May 3, 2012)

Some new Ne Obliviscaris

Good shit.

Link removed


----------



## Buskuv (May 3, 2012)

Come on.

I know they have a new album lined up--just fucking release it.

I really just hope it's more of the first half of Forget Not and less of the rest.  That six minutes of pure fucking gold, and really keeps the cheese at bay.


----------



## Lord Yu (May 5, 2012)

Holy shit! This is fantastic.


----------



## God (May 5, 2012)

someone please tell me they have basilica's only cd.


----------



## Buskuv (May 5, 2012)

I have a physical copy. :3


----------



## God (May 5, 2012)

pimping?


----------



## Buskuv (May 5, 2012)

I'd have to go find it.

Actual links are pretty rare now, too.  

Seeing it also reminds me how upset I am that they've pretty much disappeared from the world after giving out that EP/DVD.  Shit is fucking infuriating; there are a bunch of bands I've been waiting for that will probably, regrettably, never release another song.  Shit sucks, yo.


----------



## Lord Yu (May 5, 2012)

Sleepytime Gorilla Museum


----------



## God (May 5, 2012)

That's balls  I've seen their shit on YT. Definitely need the full EP though, I've searched alot for it. 

Lol at SGM. I've already gave up hope on them releasing anything ever


----------



## Buskuv (May 5, 2012)

Sleepytime Gorilla Museum
the Pax Cecilia
Subterranean Masquerade
Fantomas
Basilica

I'm sure more.


----------



## Uncle Acid (May 6, 2012)

Discovered Whirling yesterday. Avant-garde black (or dark as they call it) metal with members from Armagedda, Lik, L?nndom and Bergraven. I'm a huge fan of Armagedda (On Spiritism only!!!), Lik and Bergraven, as well as liking L?nndom so I cannot understand how I missed out on this band. If you can appreciate bands such as Ved Buens Enda, Virus and Fleurety this might be something for you.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUgTABuzFG4[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pErr1tu4BMs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lord Yu (May 6, 2012)

Just ordered the Ne Obliviscaris album.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 10, 2012)

Dissipate fucking slays.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 11, 2012)

I've had Ion Dissonance stuck in my head all night long.


----------



## God (May 12, 2012)

very hit or miss band imo


----------



## TetraVaal (May 12, 2012)

The entire "Cursed" album was a hit.

Easily their best and most consistent record. Extremely chaotic.


----------



## God (May 12, 2012)

exceptt not all that chaotic


----------



## TetraVaal (May 12, 2012)

Cubey said:


> exceptt not all that chaotic



Compared to what? That album was fucking heavy from start to finish.


----------



## God (May 12, 2012)

yes but their brand of heavy has been done by a lot of core bands
from what i've heard of them


----------



## TetraVaal (May 12, 2012)

Cubey said:


> yes but their brand of heavy has been done by a lot of core bands
> from what i've heard of them



That's like applying the same sentiment towards "Danza III" despite it being a brilliant album.

You apply your logic to almost any genre. Whatever "core" Ion Dissonance may be, at least they stand out from those that attempt to play the same style of music.


----------



## God (May 12, 2012)

maybe
i didn't find them all that outstanding though but that's just me


----------



## TetraVaal (May 12, 2012)

Oh, and speaking of Danza...


----------



## TetraVaal (May 13, 2012)

That is a fat ass fucking tone. Oh, and that riff 37 seconds in is straight up GROOVE.

Man, could you guys imagine how amazing Periphery would be if they actually had a great vocalist?


----------



## God (May 13, 2012)

I know right, their vocalist sounds like he belongs in Blink-182. Totally kills it.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 13, 2012)

Eh, that's being a bit too harsh.

While I feel that a musician as insanely gifted and talented as Misha deserves a far better vocalist to compliment his music, Spencer is at least a very competent writer. I'll take a strong lyricist over a strong vocalist any day of the week (_although, there are exceptions_). I just wish Chris Barretto was still their frontman, he was very good.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 13, 2012)

*New ARCHITECTS record is shaping up real nice.*


----------



## TetraVaal (May 14, 2012)

New Periphery album comes out July 3rd, right along with Glass Cloud's "The Royal Thousand."

Fuck, the month of July is going to be amazing.


----------



## Akatora (May 14, 2012)




----------



## TetraVaal (May 14, 2012)

The soft songs sound a lot more refined in comparison to the shitty ass poppy songs they did for 'The Here and Now', but man... it seems like they're never gonna find their sound again post-Hollow Crown.

How in the fuck does a band peak with only their second album?


----------



## God (May 14, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Eh, that's being a bit too harsh.
> 
> While I feel that a musician as insanely gifted and talented as Misha deserves a far better vocalist to compliment his music, Spencer is at least a very competent writer. I'll take a strong lyricist over a strong vocalist any day of the week (_although, there are exceptions_). I just wish Chris Barretto was still their frontman, he was very good.



Eh, I don't particularly listen to metal for lyrics, I have rap for that. Good lyrics are always a +, but never mandatory, unless they're just outrageously stupid like Waking The Cadaver. Good vocals are as important musically as instruments.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 14, 2012)

Cubey said:


> Eh, I don't particularly listen to metal for lyrics, I have rap for that. Good lyrics are always a +, but never mandatory, unless they're just outrageously stupid like Waking The Cadaver. Good vocals are as important musically as instruments.



Yeah, but even though I would never put Sotelo at the top as far as great vocalists go, he's certainly not horrible by any stretch.

He just strains his cleans from time to time, he's more suited for lows than he is highs.

But the guy is a very good writer and implying that lyrics don't matter when it comes to metal or any other form of music aside from hip-hop is straight up idiotic.


----------



## God (May 14, 2012)

i didn't imply that at all
i just said that i personally don't pay much attention to lyrics as far as metal goes because
1) they are either too abstract, or too stupid to understand
2) a lot of the metal i listen to is impossible to make out the writing anyways

in any case, i wasn't saying rap is the only genre that needs lyrics, that's some elitist shit
but yeah as far as my tastes go, lyrics don't really matter as long as they aren't excessively stupid

and yeah current Periphery vocalist goes overboard on the cleans


----------



## TetraVaal (May 14, 2012)

Cubey said:


> 2) a lot of the metal i listen to is impossible to make out the writing anyways



Bring Me the Horizon?


----------



## God (May 14, 2012)

i have one bmth song on my ipod, but it isn't really close to the vast majority of my music


----------



## Mider T (May 14, 2012)

Why is Super Naruto still in the title?  His era is OVER


----------



## TetraVaal (May 14, 2012)

Cubey said:


> i have one bmth song on my ipod, but it isn't really close to the vast majority of my music



I was jesting, lol.

I was playing to your statements that some vocalists are incredibly incoherent and Oliver Sykes falls under that category.

There are no redeeming qualities about BMTH what-so-ever. I'm actually shocked you have a single song of theirs in your ipod.


----------



## God (May 14, 2012)

generic mosh material
i barely listen to it tbh


----------



## Mercyful Fate (May 14, 2012)

Honestly, there are plenty of metal bands with intelligent, thought-provoking lyrics. I can think of bands in pretty much any style of metal that have interesting things to say.


----------



## Buskuv (May 14, 2012)

They don't, however, account for the vast majority of the genre.

That's not to say any other genre does, but metal really isn't a lyrically focused genre of music; and yes, I get there are some.  I love Converge's lyrics, but good lord much of it before Jane Doe (and most of that album itself) is fucking ridiculous to understand.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 14, 2012)

*NEW Glass Cloud track; not the final mix, though.*



Unless you've all been ignoring my posts, then you know I'm an avid fan of Joshua Travis and hey, why not? The dude is a very talented guitarist, currently my personal favorite, and he has so many contrasting playing styles, that he's managed to climb the ladder as one of the most respected guitar players in metal music today. Now, this Glass Cloud project is a new direction for the man, basically charting into unfamiliar territory, but it's nothing he can't handle. I realize some people will feel this track is bit metalcore-ish, as was their first single (_"White Flag"_), but even with this being the softest track he's ever written, that fucking guitar tone during the chorus is FAT as fuck.

However, for those looking for something a bit more interesting and frenetic, he's confirmed with his own words that he does in fact lay down some absolutely bone-crushing shit on this record. I was real relieved to hear that, as for anyone that has listened to "Danza III" knows that this friend brings the ruckus like you wouldn't believe. He's like a juiced up version of Ben Weinman and Misha Mansoor.

If you're interested in hearing two live tracks in particular that showcase his amazing guitar playing on the upcoming Glass Cloud record, you can peep em' here:


----------



## God (May 14, 2012)

that was pretty good
i only listened to the one 19 minutes in


----------



## TetraVaal (May 14, 2012)

Cubey said:


> that was pretty good
> i only listened to the one 19 minutes in



Listen to Danza III, bro.

As good as I think the Glass Cloud record will be... "Danza III" damn near leveled my entire suburban neighborhood.


----------



## Uncle Acid (May 15, 2012)

About the lyrics-discission. I'm also one who doesn't care about the lyrics. If I did care I would have to stop listening to 90% of everything I like and find some new bands, because the lyrics are shit. Good lyrics are only a plus, but bad lyrics doesn't mean anything to me. I mean, fuck, I love both Abigail and Barbatos, but both have some of the shittiest lyrics ever. But it fit their metal punk attitude. Amazing music, hilarious lyrics.

Abigail - We're the Pussy Hunter 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Comon! $5 street girl
Suck my dick, drink my sperma

Taste pussy, wet pussy
Go! We're the pussy hunter

Drink beer! Listen Heavy Metal
You can get ecstasy and bullet belt 




Barbator - Dick Is Fucking Big

*Spoiler*: __ 



Dick is fucking big
Pussy is fucking tight
Anal fuck is waiting
Big dick's might

Dick is fucking big
Dick is fucking big
Dick is fucking big
Dick is fucking big

Fuck off shaving pussy
Fuck off shaving pussy
Fuck off shaving pussy
Fuck off shaving pussy

Put it in bitch mouth
It will makes you to ill
Sexual metal holocaust will
Crush poser gay!

Dick is fucking big
Dick is fucking big
Dick is fucking big
Dick is fucking big

Fuck off shaving pussy
Fuck off shaving pussy
Fuck off shaving pussy
Fuck off shaving pussy

I will please entry anus
Oh my god! Give me spicy pussy
Pussy is good smell
Shit is bad smell

Dick is fucking big
Dick is fucking big
Dick is fucking big
Dick is fucking big

Fuck off shaving pussy
Fuck off shaving pussy
Fuck off shaving pussy
Fuck off shaving pussy




I mean, that's not art. I like them because they are so fucking bad and hilarious, but it's not good lyrics or anything like that.

But what are people's thought on lyrics in general. Do you have problems listening to music with yrics that you don't support? Let's say, do you have problems with bands where the lyrical themes are about things such as christianity, satansm, blasphemy, national socialism, violence, occultism and so on?

I guess national socialism would be the worst one out of these. Do you mind bands having a national socialism idologi, or would you not listen to such a band?

As far as it goes for me, I don't care about stuff like that. I don't support national socialism, christianity, satanism, violence or anything like that, but I still listen to plenty of NS bands, christian bands, anti-christian bands and satanic bands and so on. Some of these bands I will not support with my money, but I don't have any problems listening to it as long as the music's good.


----------



## Buskuv (May 15, 2012)

Lyrics have always been, and always will be, to me, an unnecessary, but nice plus.

Music can exist, and has since its conception, without lyrics, and there's absolution no requirement for any band to have good lyrics for me to enjoy them; of course I appreciate them when they are an integral part of the music, but I'd lose out on a lot of music if bad lyrics (or the lack of them in general) precluded me from enjoying them.

Considering how much music I have that has no kind of vocal arrangements at all (or vocals without lyrics), it's never been integral.


----------



## God (May 15, 2012)

if I cared about lyrics in metal I probably wouldn't have half of the discog in my ipod
the music has to be the shit, but lyrics still can't be outright shit, like Emmure or WTC
that said, NSBM sucks
not because they're bigots but because it's all just generic second-wave rip


----------



## Uncle Acid (May 15, 2012)

Cubey said:


> that said, NSBM sucks
> not because they're bigots but because it's all just generic second-wave rip



Haha, lolwat? Are you serious?


----------



## God (May 15, 2012)

yep all sounds like the same shit to me

TetraVaal: i've heard alot of good shit about danza iii, but i'm not a big fan of djent/grind or core.. still i'll check out glass cloud, and maybe even look into danza


----------



## Uncle Acid (May 15, 2012)

Cubey said:


> yep all sounds like the same shit to me



A rather weird comment to be honest, unless you dislike black metal in general. Because what you are saying is that "all black metal sounds like the same shit to me". 
I mean, afterall, NSBM is just black metal with lyrics about NS-subject.
Put some NS-lyrics over early Darkthrone, Deathspell Omega, Immortal, early Dimmu Borgir, early Emperor, early Dissection, early Cradle of Filth (and so on) and you've got yourself some NSBM. It's just regular black metal with different lyrics. And some of the NSBM bands were a part of the second wave, releasing stuff in the early 90's alonside bands such as Darkthrone, Immortal, Marduk and so on.

And take bands like Burzum, Grand Belial's Key, Drudkh, hate Forest and so on. They are not really considered NSBM bands, but the members behind the bands share the same ideology as the NSBM bands.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 15, 2012)

Cubey said:


> TetraVaal: i've heard alot of good shit about danza iii, but i'm not a big fan of djent/grind or core.. still i'll check out glass cloud, and maybe even look into danza



I wouldn't classify Danza as "djent" by any means. 

Does Josh Travis play an 8-string and palm-mute? Yeah, he does. However, does he only strum his top two strings and play generic breakdowns? No, definitely not. The dude uses every single string that he has. In fact, he's currently playing a fucking 9-string on tour right now, with a 30.2 inch scale. The guy knows how to shred a guitar with the best of em'. He seriously lays down some crushing shit on "Danza III."

In regard to Glass Cloud, I'm confident that even with it being a more "standard" album (_at least as standard as Josh's music will ever get_), there will still be some high-concept, completely unique stuff featured.

I'm actually looking forward more to the Glass Cloud record than I am the new Periphery album.


----------



## God (May 15, 2012)

Cradle of Filth and Dimmu Borgir don't sound like Darkthrone or Burzum, and DsO definitely doesn't sound like Immortal..

I'm not really a fan of either Burzum or Darkthrone, I do however like Immortal. There is a way to do blistering black metal well, and then there is a way to do it completely boring and unlistenable. Bands like Belphegor, Emperor and Mayhem follow the former, while a lot of NSBM bands fall under the latter. Just nothing outstanding imo.


----------



## Uncle Acid (May 15, 2012)

Cubey said:


> Cradle of Filth and Dimmu Borgir don't sound like Darkthrone or Burzum, and DsO definitely doesn't sound like Immortal..



You completely missed the point. I didn't say they sound anything alike, but at one point during their careers they were a black metal bands, and if you changed their lyrics they would all have been NSBM bands. NSBM says nothing about the music other than the fact that it is black metal. But within the NSBM sub-"genre" you'll find your regular second wave black metal, you'll find symphonic black metal, you'll find black/folk metal, you'll find black/viking metal, you'll find black metal/punk and so on.



*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pXHRY0JzGs[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93QaJXBV26A[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GmAvdnYTqOE[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLffsxSyPtI[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDkUoJrP93U[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lkn0Cx1vMNQ[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EdqxbyZWQew[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iBNkMLTw34M[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IsEZPy37lE0[/YOUTUBE]




No, nothing outstandig at all there for black metal fans.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 15, 2012)

Any of you fans of Bloodshot Dawn? I've been bumping them a lot lately.


----------



## Buskuv (May 15, 2012)

Yeah, with Acid here.

NSBM is entirely dependent on the lyrical content.  It's usually hilariously bad, but there's some awesome shit happening.  I can sometimes understand people being uncomfortable with it, but I usually put the lyrics on the same shelf as porno-grind.


----------



## God (May 15, 2012)

I listened to the first the first and last songs. Sounds like your average blistering black metal. The second song is actually not bad, instrumentally, I like the use of symphonic elements. I'm sure there are some interesting bands in NSBM (even if they're bigots) but the genre as a whole just seems like Burzum/Mayhem/Darkthrone printouts.

There are undoubtedly some talented musicians playing the genre, though.



TetraVaal said:


> I wouldn't classify Danza as "djent" by any means.
> 
> Does Josh Travis play an 8-string and palm-mute? Yeah, he does. However, does he only strum his top two strings and play generic breakdowns? No, definitely not. The dude uses every single string that he has. In fact, he's currently playing a fucking 9-string on tour right now, with a 30.2 inch scale. The guy knows how to shred a guitar with the best of em'. He seriously lays down some crushing shit on "Danza III."
> 
> ...



well, maybe he doesn't play bad djent, but he still has the DJENT DJENT tone

but if you're raving about it this much, i'll give it a shot.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 15, 2012)

Well, to completely write off the "djent" tone itself would be pretty absurd. It's no more overused than any other saturated genre. 

Are there a few bands giving the concept of it a bad name? Sure.

But are there a few bands that actually make it all the rage? Yes, definitely.

But I wouldn't classify Josh Travis' guitar playing as a standard "djent" tone. He plays in open-E, which is even lower than Meshuggah. Plus, he hardly puts any gain on the tone itself, which is actually important to remember, because a lot of gain output is usually required to achieve such a tone.

Just listen to the album, man. If you don't like it, that's fine; different strokes for different folks. But at the very least, you'll hear some of the most bone-crushing guitar playing to come out of any "core" genre in quite some time.


----------



## God (May 15, 2012)

i'll stream a few songs now, tell you how it goes in a minute


----------



## God (May 15, 2012)

you were right, 2 seconds into "trail of tears" and it is simply ferocious


----------



## TetraVaal (May 15, 2012)

Cubey said:


> you were right, 2 seconds into "trail of tears" and it is simply ferocious



My favorite song on the entire record.


----------



## Scud (May 15, 2012)

Am I the only one that's disgusted with how easily the term NSBM is thrown around these days? To be honest, nothing grates on my nerves more than when someone tries to tell me Drudkh is NSBM because Roman Saenko is also in Hate Forest. So fucking what? All of Drudkh's lyrics are based in Ukranian poetry, and are completely devoid of any political view or message. 

Of course, I'm only using that as an example. In general, I just find a lot of people try to read into the lyrics too much. They're trying to find messages in the music that simply aren't there a lot of the time. This obviously doesn't apply to groups that are clearly NSBM, though.


----------



## Buskuv (May 15, 2012)

Varg kinda spoiled it for everyone.

A great deal of people associate Black Metal with Nazism and all the goodies that go with it, when it's clearly not true--or even quite the opposite.  So it goes.


----------



## God (May 15, 2012)

I know what you mean Tatumaru. For example, would Impaled Nazarene be considered NSBM? They have a hate song against gays.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7QfpOTfB6PA[/YOUTUBE]

but then I've never heard or seem them associated with nsbm


----------



## Uncle Acid (May 15, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Yeah, with Acid here.
> 
> NSBM is entirely dependent on the lyrical content.  It's usually hilariously bad, but there's some awesome shit happening.  I can sometimes understand people being uncomfortable with it, but I usually put the lyrics on the same shelf as porno-grind.



Aye. The problem with NSBm as a genre is that it doesn't say anything about the music. Take symphonic black metal, folk black metal, black metal punk, black/thrash and so on.
Symphonic black metal says that it is black metal with symphonic elements thrown in.
Folk black metal says that it is black metal with plenty of folk elements thrown in.
Black/thrash says that it is black metal with plenty of thrash metal elements thrown in.
Black metal punk says that it is black metal with plenty of punk elements thrown in.
NSBM says that it is black metal with NS-lyrics. What kind of black metal however, it says nothing about.

And being uncomfortable with it, sure. But still, if it sounds good, why not enjoy the music? It's not like you have to support the members by buying their albums, merch or going to their concerts.



Tatumaru said:


> Am I the only one that's disgusted with how easily the term NSBM is thrown around these days? To be honest, nothing grates on my nerves more than when someone tries to tell me Drudkh is NSBM because Roman Saenko is also in Hate Forest. So fucking what? All of Drudkh's lyrics are based in Ukranian poetry, and are completely devoid of any political view or message.



Not sure if you're thinking about me since I mentioned Drudkh among others earlier, but if you are then you misunderstood what I said. 
If not, then aight.


And to *Cubey*, I'm surprised you mention Nokturnal Mortum as "average blistering black metal". One of the most unique black metal bands of the 90's, not to mention one of the most, if not _the most_, unique symhponic black metal bands of all time.

Been looking for something along the lines of To the Gates of Blasphemous Fire for half a decade now, but I have yet to find something that comes close to it as far as sound goes. Can't find anything closer to it than Anorexia Nervosa's "Drudenhaus", but even that is pretty far from it. As far as quality goes it's at the same spot, but the sound isn't as close as I wish it was.


----------



## Uncle Acid (May 15, 2012)

Cubey said:


> I know what you mean Tatumaru. For example, would Impaled Nazarene be considered NSBM?
> 
> but then I've never heard or seem them associated with nsbm



Funny you would mention ImpNaz. Manifest was actually banned in several nations in the European Union due to the supposed nazi stuff in the lyrics. There are non, but peopple managed to see them as a NS band.

Incriminated also had some problems after the release of their split with Barbatos. Because they wrote a song about war (Blue Swastikas) they were a political band and so on.


----------



## God (May 15, 2012)

Uncle Acid said:


> And to *Cubey*, I'm surprised you mention Nokturnal Mortum as "average blistering black metal". One of the most unique black metal bands of the 90's, not to mention one of the most, if not _the most_, unique symhponic black metal bands of all time.



tbh I'm trying very hard to not like it just because nsbm makes me me uneasy



Uncle Acid said:


> Funny you would mention ImpNaz. Manifest was actually banned in several nations in the European Union due to the supposed nazi stuff in the lyrics. There are non, but peopple managed to see them as a NS band.
> 
> Incriminated also had some problems after the release of their split with Barbatos. Because they wrote a song about war (Blue Swastikas) they were a political band and so on.



yeah, my point exactly.


----------



## Uncle Acid (May 15, 2012)

Cubey said:


> tbh I'm trying very hard to not like it just because nsbm makes me me uneasy



I kinda thought so, because it is often like that. You'll also find a shitload of black metal fans that will dislike bands such as Horde just because of their christian lyrics even though they in fact like the actual music.

As far as Nokturnal Mortum goes they've stepped away from the NS stuff many, many years ago, so they're not a NSBM band anymore. Igor Naumchuk (of Lucifugum) used to have close ties with Nokturnal Mortum which dedicated to him their album "To the Gates of Blasphemous Fire". Now all relations are stopped due to different ideological views.

Try this from their last album:

Brent Spiner is awesome

It's not NSBM by any means. Very good album. Epic, and often close to Moonsorrow's last albums. But you'll even find psychedelic rock like Pink Floyd thrown in at different points. Very weird, but damn good.


----------



## Scud (May 15, 2012)

Uncle Acid said:


> Not sure if you're thinking about me since I mentioned Drudkh among others earlier, but if you are then you misunderstood what I said.
> If not, then aight.


Nah, not at all. You simply made me think about Drudkh. It's for the reason you mentioned (that Roman Saenko has expressed NS ideology, although never in Drudkh) that I think NSBM is an overused term.


----------



## God (May 15, 2012)

acid that song was terrific 

i'll look up to the gates after danza


----------



## Uncle Acid (May 15, 2012)

Tatumaru said:


> Nah, not at all. You simply made me think about Drudkh. It's for the reason you mentioned (that Roman Saenko has expressed NS ideology, although never in Drudkh) that I think NSBM is an overused term.



Ahh, OK. And I agree.

A lot of people just seem to have problems distinguishing the difference between supporting and promoting national socialism, supporting/glorification death, war and extermination of mankind and just being genuinely interested in war, such as WWI and II.
Take Sons of Satan - the sing about war, death and nazism, and because of the latter they are considered a NSBM band. But the fact is that they are not a NSBM band. They just glorify death and war, the extermination of mankind as a whole - not just one or more races. All of us.
Funny thing about this is that two of the bands' current members, and one previous member are in Bestial Mockery as well. A band that stands on anti-fascist and anti-racist positions. They were also included in an Anti-NSBM Compilation.



Cubey said:


> acid that song was terrific
> 
> i'll look up to the gates after danza



Thought so. Heh...

And if you like symphonic black metal I would recommend you checking out both NeChrist and To the Gates of Blasphemous Fire. To the Gates of Blasphemous Fire are more brutal, chaotic and big/epic/whatever while NeChrist are way more folky. Both are amazing!
But neither have much in common with symhpnic black metal like Dimmu Borgir or Cradle of Filth. They have more in common with Anorexia Nervosa, Obtained Enslavement, Diabolical Breed and Obsidian Gate.


----------



## God (May 15, 2012)

thanks for the recs acid


----------



## Buskuv (May 15, 2012)

I'll admit I've not really explored Symphonic Black much because of the stigma behind it.  Maybe not that, but it wasn't high on the list for me.


----------



## Mercyful Fate (May 15, 2012)

I generally do not fret if I find the ideals of a band to be at odds with my own views, because I would have to miss out on several revelatory bands in many different styles. It comes down to whether or not I feel an artist is successful in creating captivating music. NSBM is a music scene and not a genre of its own, as bands creating black metal with NS sympathies play all varieties of music.

Varg Vikernes was also probably the most successful black metal musician of the 1990s if you are judging him on the merits of achieving a greater level of innovation in fusing ambience and the aggression of extreme metal. _Hvis Lyset Tar Oss_ is one of the timeless albums of the genre.


----------



## Mercyful Fate (May 15, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I'll admit I've not really explored Symphonic Black much because of the stigma behind it.  Maybe not that, but it wasn't high on the list for me.



There are numerous bands that utilized keyboards appropriately rather than as a crutch to play Satanic carnival songs. You would probably do good to explore _Dawn of Martyrdom_ by Agatus, _Witchcraft_ by Obtained Enslavement and  _Rebellion Is the Art of Survival_ by Night Conquers Day to start. Just know that you should not expect any merry tunes.


----------



## Buskuv (May 15, 2012)

It's not like I've never heard Black Metal before.

However, thank you for the recommendations.  Definitely something I need to check out.


----------



## Mercyful Fate (May 15, 2012)




----------



## Talon. (May 15, 2012)

Ive seen a ton of tribute bands, you guys know of any more insane than Anchorhead?


(inb4 austrian death machine)


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PCgQiW2gLhk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Uncle Acid (May 15, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I'll admit I've not really explored Symphonic Black much because of the stigma behind it.  Maybe not that, but it wasn't high on the list for me.



I recommend you to check out some of the symphonic black metal bands around. I'm sure you'll like a few.

Some of my favourites:


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wYHpdanbbIk[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFDL1moG4As[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYDrlKgDoCA[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LVDzQi-FSS4[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dWLj-xiOazE[/YOUTUBE]




*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CYPM0k7Vaj8[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YBfkDH3F1GA[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1MxH0oSkQ1g[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_kRQXqdYQg[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DtChEHkUrAY[/YOUTUBE]




Plenty to choose from. From the apolalyptic sounds of Sigh's "Scenes From Hell" to the darkness of Diabolical Breed to the wickedness of Tartaros to the brutality of Anorexia Nervosa's "Drudenhaus" to the majestic sounds of Obsidian Gate to the epic soundscapes of Summoning.


----------



## Buskuv (May 15, 2012)

I do know of Sigh.

For a long time, actually; but I've always skirted the more bizarre sides of Black Metal (and metal in general), so I've touched on it from different angles, just not straight Symphonic Black.


----------



## Uncle Acid (May 15, 2012)

I see. But what bizarre sides? I'm interested.

I guess you've heard Gnaw Their Tongues? I guess I would call them quite bizarre.


----------



## Mercyful Fate (May 15, 2012)

This is one of the best black metal tracks in years:


----------



## Uncle Acid (May 15, 2012)

Inquisition would be amazing if it wasn't for Dagon's shitty Abbath-parody.


----------



## Buskuv (May 15, 2012)

Uncle Acid said:


> I see. But what bizarre sides? I'm interested.
> 
> I guess you've heard Gnaw Their Tongues? I guess I would call them quite bizarre.



My musical love was Progressive Rock when I was teenager, so after devouring bands like Univers Zero and the Art Zoyd (the darker Avant-Rock stuff) I figured I'd try to see how metal was doing in the same field.  Found a lot of genres (Black, Death, Power) of metal this way.

Love Gnaw Their Tongues.  All of Mories' stuff, really.  Really enjoyed what I heard from his Cloak of Altering project, too.  

Also really enjoying some of the Kraut influence creeping into some of the more adventurous Black Metal--Aluk Todo's Finsternis was pretty cool.


----------



## God (May 15, 2012)

there is kraut/black now?


----------



## Buskuv (May 15, 2012)

Listen to some of the Faust Tapes; there's some uncanny similarities.

But, in reality, Kraut Rock has been influential on a number of genres (notably Post Rock), but not really Black Metal.  Still cool that there's some kind of hybrid out there.


----------



## Uncle Acid (May 15, 2012)

Aluk Todolo sounds like something I must check out. Sounds like something I might like. Maybe I have chcked it out already. No idea.


----------



## God (May 15, 2012)

interesting at the very least. i'll add the faust tapes to the list then

sigh is fucking awesome just heard their latest not a while ago


----------



## Buskuv (May 15, 2012)

I'm sure there's more.  In fact, I know there is but it's been some time...

Really like the idea.


----------



## Uncle Acid (May 15, 2012)

Cubey said:


> sigh is fucking awesome just heard their latest not a while ago



Best metal band ever IMO. No one's even close to Sigh.


----------



## God (May 15, 2012)

Uncle Acid said:


> Best metal band ever IMO. No one's even close to Sigh.



nonsense, avenged sevenfold >> sigh


----------



## Buskuv (May 15, 2012)

Good lord.


----------



## Mercyful Fate (May 15, 2012)

Uncle Acid said:


> Inquisition would be amazing if it wasn't for Dagon's shitty Abbath-parody.



I normally ignore this type of post, but there is no similarity between Abbath's raspy screams and shrieks and the low-pitched, throaty chanting of Dagon. Abbath's vocal approach is pretty typical, while Dagon's is not. I can hardly imagine a veteran black metal listener confusing the two of them or even finding them similar.


----------



## Uncle Acid (May 15, 2012)

Then you should just have ignorded it.


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Vocally, it sounds as if Immortal’s Abbath was an inspiration. Was he? And what do you make of people who say your vocals are just a copy of someone else’s?



-http://www.decibelmagazine.com



> People often compare Immortal to Inquisition, and while I haven’t heard anything else from the latter band (though I will be acquainted with them in time, for sure!), I feel the comparison is off the mark with the exception of the two band’s vocalists – both of them have a very similar, croaking style of vocalizing, and admittedly, Abbath of Immortal and Dagon of Inquisition do sound similar.



-Some guy who reviewed one of their albums on rateyourmusic.



> Mastermind Dagon’s impression of Abbath’s (Immortal) unearthly croakdom is dead on



-http://www.thefastertimes.com



> Still, the hispeed-stuff is not my cup of tea. Vocals are somewhere between Abbath and Attila (at first impression), but with less charisma.



-Some guy on the Nuclear War Now forum



> I have already said that Abbath and Dagon sound strikingly similar,





> Dagon's “Abbathy” vocals (although it's debatable who's the actual originator) have remained unchanged, but are somehow more powerful than before, even somewhat varied, as much as the style itself allows.



From some reviews on M-A



> I've used the term "satanic frog" many times to describe a certain type of black metal vocal style. There's only two people in black metal who do it perfectly, Abbath of IMMORTAL and Dagon, guitarist/vocalist, of INQUISITION.



-http://scumfeastmetal666.blogspot.com



> The vocals of Dagon are a strange batrachian croaking, sounding like Immortal's Abbath trying to speak through an electronic voice box.



-wormwood-chronicles



> Tenkte umiddelbart p? Abbath og Immortal n?r jeg h?rte ?pningsl?ta fra siste skiva.


_As soon as I heard the first song on the last album Abbath came to mind._

A "metal veteran" who wrote about the band on scream-magaine.com. I'f I'm not mistaken he's been involved with the Norwegian BM-community for 17-20 years or so.



> Dagon sounds a lot like Abbath from Immortal but like he had a tracheotomy from all those years of breathing fire at crazed European teenagers.









Well, this was weird. A quick seach and I found plenty who think he sounds like Abbath. But how is that possible? I mean, they don't sound anything alike. Stupid, deaf people.

But yeah, it's not uncommon to compare him to Abbath. It's pretty normal. Dagon's vocals seem to be a love/hate thing as well. Have yet to meet/see someone say it's "decent". Either amazing or shitty, at least in my experience.


----------



## Scud (May 15, 2012)

I think the comment about Dagon soundling like a cross between Abbath and Atilla was pretty spot on. That was the first impression I got from his vocals.


----------



## Mercyful Fate (May 15, 2012)

This article pretty well explains Dagon's vocal style. Abbath does not use this register at all and is in fact screaming, shrieking and growling powerfully while Dagon is relatively mellow and using vocal fry.

So anyone who wants to say that they sound the same is not listening to the clear difference in vocal style.


----------



## Buskuv (May 16, 2012)

The Horn of the Rhino album didn't sell me with the vocals; it was a nice change of pace, but I wasn't really buying it.  It's kind of growing on me now, though.


----------



## God (May 17, 2012)

gonna listen to aluk todolo now, and then to the gates album


----------



## TetraVaal (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Lord Yu (May 17, 2012)

Digital download email went out from Ne Obliviscaris. Listening to the album.


----------



## Buskuv (May 17, 2012)

That mixing.

Goddamn, why?


----------



## TetraVaal (May 18, 2012)

Joshua Travis is gonna upload audio tests of a fucking custom made 9-STRING guitar, with a 30.2 inch scale tomorrow.

Good fucking Lord, what is this guy trying to do?


----------



## God (May 18, 2012)

when are those albums coming out


----------



## Uncle Acid (May 18, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdiNuaeZ7OY[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m83yRzPN4pQ[/YOUTUBE]

Hidden in the Fog. German progressive symphonic black metal. Sounds a lot like a proggy verison of Emperor's black metal albums, just not lame and boring like those. Insanely good album!


----------



## TetraVaal (May 18, 2012)

Josh Travis destroying the world with his prototype 9-string:


----------



## Lord Yu (May 19, 2012)

It is both nightmares and dreams...


----------



## TetraVaal (May 19, 2012)

Listening to the new Heart of a Coward album.

Meh, standard metalcore clashing with djent, nothing new to be heard here.


----------



## Scud (May 19, 2012)

Today is a Devin Townsend kinda day. I'm gonna go drive around aimlessly and blast this shit.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 19, 2012)

I was recently on an "Addicted" fix.

Townsend has always been and always will be great.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 19, 2012)




----------



## Uncle Acid (May 19, 2012)

Not the biggest The Black Dahlia Murder fan around, but I thought Ritual was a huge disappointment. Really fucking boring. Nocturnal and Miasma are good albums though, even though they are way too much metalcore at times.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 19, 2012)

I'll always love TBDM, even just for "Unhallowed" alone.

I loved "Ritual"; my only gripe with the record is that the guitar solos were rather standard compared to the usual shredding that Ryan K. is capable of.


----------



## Uncle Acid (May 19, 2012)

I thought the album sounded so uninspired. But that's just me.

I know it's not metal, but it's so closely conected to the metal scene that I'll ask here: what are people's thoughts on Mortiis and his other bands/projects? Really huge fan of Mortiis' four first albums, as well as really liking his next two albums a lot. After that he went shit. Vond's "Selvmord" is amazing, and the same goes for Fata Morgana's "Fata Morgana" and Cintecele Diavolui's "The Devil's Songs". Best ambient musician ever? In my opinion he's close. Him, Ildjarn, Trist and Wintherr of Paysage d'Hiver (which is also one of my all time favourite bands).

Mortiis:

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0hmrkrZjm0[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u23vbgsb0tA[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ytJkKwT1b9E[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BaiIkWnENBw[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m-_qosFyMBQ[/YOUTUBE]




Vond:

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWujzilxeS4[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YoeXmvQ1_cM[/YOUTUBE]




Fata Morgana:

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YuBYyua5JDA[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=auVyxDOILmc[/YOUTUBE]




Cintecele Diavolui:

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvCIFngILEA[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bWnWkTfRfu8[/YOUTUBE]




So, what do people think about Mortiis as a musician? Any fans of ay of his stuff?


----------



## God (May 19, 2012)

never heard of any of those until now except ildjarn
i'll give him a listen through
by the way the album was great
to the gates i mean


----------



## MajorThor (May 19, 2012)

Lately I've been on a Devildriver kick.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 20, 2012)

New ARCHITECTS album sucks a fat one.

In some ways it's worse than "The Here and Now", which I didn't think would be possible to top in terms of disappointment.

These dudes are finished. I won't be surprised if this is their last album.


----------



## God (May 20, 2012)

weren't you like promoting them here just a couple days ago


----------



## TetraVaal (May 20, 2012)

Cubey said:


> weren't you like promoting them here just a couple days ago



I take it you never read the edit I put in afterwards.


----------



## Uncle Acid (May 20, 2012)

Cubey said:


> never heard of any of those until now except ildjarn
> i'll give him a listen through



I see. 
*Mortiis* was Emperor's bass player from 91-92 and played on the legendary Wrath of the Tyrant demo, before he left the black metal scene and started making ambient with Mortiis, Vond, Fata Morgana and Cintecele Diavolui. Era I (92-99) consits of two demos, five albums, one single and five EPs (with songs from Crypt of the Wizard). As said in the previous post, the first four albums are amazing, the next two are really good (one of them, The Smell of Rain, is an electropop album).
*Ildjarn* you already know. It's fascinating how he manage to go from making the most ugly and raw black metal ever to just make the most beautiful album ever. Love his black metal albums (especially Strenght and Anger), but Hardangervidda is his masterpiece. What an album! Beautiful, soothing, epic and just lovely.
*Trist* is a black/doom metal band from Czech Republic. Depressive stuff. Released one ambient album, Slunce v snov?m kraji, rozpl?v?n?, echa..., which is nothing short but amazing. Beautiful album! The black metal stuff is class as well.
*Paysage d'Hiver* is a very raw black metal/abient band from Switzerland. Some of the most atmospheric black metal out there, but a lot how problems with the production since it's very lo-fi and raw. But I love it! Top 5 black metal bands ever for sure. He's released a couple of ambient albums and they are, as everything Paysage d'Hiver has released, amazing. The band name means Landscape of Winter in French and suits the band perfect.



Cubey said:


> by the way the album was great
> to the gates i mean



THat's great. Told you so. H?h?h!


----------



## Buskuv (May 20, 2012)

I'm really hoping Weasel Walter does wonders for Behold... the Arctopus.  Skullgrid was pretty boring in comparison to their EPs--a lot less humor and personality and more really weird production.

New song sounds better... but we'll see how much.


----------



## God (May 20, 2012)

Uncle Acid said:


> I see.
> *Mortiis* was Emperor's bass player from 91-92 and played on the legendary Wrath of the Tyrant demo, before he left the black metal scene and started making ambient with Mortiis, Vond, Fata Morgana and Cintecele Diavolui. Era I (92-99) consits of two demos, five albums, one single and five EPs (with songs from Crypt of the Wizard). As said in the previous post, the first four albums are amazing, the next two are really good (one of them, The Smell of Rain, is an electropop album).
> *Ildjarn* you already know. It's fascinating how he manage to go from making the most ugly and raw black metal ever to just make the most beautiful album ever. Love his black metal albums (especially Strenght and Anger), but Hardangervidda is his masterpiece. What an album! Beautiful, soothing, epic and just lovely.
> *Trist* is a black/doom metal band from Czech Republic. Depressive stuff. Released one ambient album, Slunce v snov?m kraji, rozpl?v?n?, echa..., which is nothing short but amazing. Beautiful album! The black metal stuff is class as well.
> ...



I hope I can find all this on the internet


----------



## God (May 20, 2012)

oh and weasel walter is a great musician
his work with luttenbachers blew me away


----------



## TetraVaal (May 21, 2012)

I miss SiKth.


----------



## God (May 21, 2012)

good band

[YOUTUBE]38K4Uk0TwbU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TetraVaal (May 21, 2012)




----------



## TetraVaal (May 27, 2012)

Josh Travis is finally getting his own signature series. 



The first model will be an 8-string, but they're currently working on his second 9-string, as well as eventually putting together a prototype 10-string for him.

This fucking guy is going to take over the metal world in the coming years. He so deserves it.


----------



## Lord Yu (May 27, 2012)

Ten String. I cannot fathom...


----------



## TetraVaal (May 27, 2012)

Yeah, but I'm not counting on that happening til' he's happy with how the 9-strings turn out. He's still refining the prototype 9-string that he's been recording test tracks with.

Dude is a fucking beast, though.


----------



## God (May 27, 2012)

Colin Marston of BTA and Krallice plays 12-string


----------



## TetraVaal (May 27, 2012)

If Travis wanted to, he could play a 12-string with ease, but that would be completely unnecessary. I've never been a fan of using more than 10-strings (_and even then, I still prefer 8-strings being the maximum_), let alone something as absurd as 12.


----------



## God (May 28, 2012)

not sure how playing a 10-string is amazing but a 12 is absurd

any good new metal out? always interested in dem recs


----------



## TetraVaal (May 28, 2012)

Dude, read carefully, I didn't say 10-strings were amazing, quite the contrary, if anything.

I'd prefer Josh Travis stick to an 8-string, but I'm alright with him using a 9 or 10 string should he go that route, just on the principle that he has his own signature sound. However, the 10-string is only gonna be a prototype when that time comes, which he probably won't even use for any studio recordings other than some instrumentals he'll probably upload to Soundcloud. At the moment, he has no desire to play anything more than a 9-string, and I'm fine with that.


----------



## Lord Yu (May 28, 2012)

Cubey said:


> not sure how playing a 10-string is amazing but a 12 is absurd
> 
> any good new metal out? always interested in dem recs



I've always found his playing overly mechanical like some kind of guitar machine.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 28, 2012)

Listening to Structures' "Divided By" right now. Meh, I really hate deathcore, but there are a lot worse bands out there. The production value is top fucking notch, though. Even if you hate deathcore, you should probably give at least a couple tracks on this record a spin just for the great mixing alone.


----------



## Buskuv (May 28, 2012)

Gosh, please show us your ways.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 28, 2012)

*How can a band be so young, yet have already peaked?*

From this:


----------



## TetraVaal (May 29, 2012)

*NEW Cyclamen track, and it's fucking incredible.*


----------



## TetraVaal (May 29, 2012)

*NEW Periphery album promo.*


----------



## God (May 30, 2012)

they'll be in ny august 8th, i could go see em


----------



## TetraVaal (May 30, 2012)

Guthrie Govan, John Petrucci, and Wes Hauch all have guest spots on the album.

As reluctant as I am to anoint Periphery some "gold" status, especially with what I perceive as a weaker vocalist, I still think this album is going to *destroy*.


----------



## God (May 30, 2012)

certainly going to be a few steps up from their previous effort


----------



## TetraVaal (May 30, 2012)

Yeah, that I don't doubt.

This is all new music written with Sotello, as opposed to forcing him to bend his range to Misha's original demos.

I do have enough faith that this will be a hell of a lot better than their debut, which wasn't all that bad in the first place... just wasn't anything extraordinary.


----------



## God (May 30, 2012)

and even then they have massive djentlemen fanboys


----------



## TetraVaal (May 30, 2012)

What genre doesn't have retarded fanboys? You take the good with the bad and vice versa. 

If I allowed a bunch of flamboyant knobs to get on my nerves to such a degree that I couldn't enjoy music, I don't think I'd be able to live with myself.

Besides, the "djent" tone itself is really awesome--at least I think so--I just don't like that its become over-saturated and used by bands that only play their top two strings. If you really stop and think about it, 7 and 8 string guitars are actually being under-utilized in the metal scene today. They have so much more range than 6-string guitars, but until more exceptionally gifted guitar players decide to take them up, I'm just gonna have to keep turning to Josh Travis and Misha Mansoor for my fix, which isn't a bad thing at all.

I can't wait for Corelia to make the upgrade to 7 and 8 strings. That's going to be a phenomenal day for me.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 30, 2012)

BASICK RECORDS has uploaded the album version of Glass Cloud's "Counting Sheep" and it sounds A LOT better than the original mix:  

that guitar tone during the chorus is fucking vicious.

*EDIT:* not lossless audio, though--soundcloud compresses the fuck out of the music.


----------



## God (May 30, 2012)

im not a guitar player so i dont know much about this shit
but the similarity between these djent fuckers' guitar tone and fred thor's is undeniable


----------



## TetraVaal (May 30, 2012)

Well yeah, that's the whole point behind djent. It's a palm-mute while holding down the string while outputting a lot of gain.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 1, 2012)

I got Black Moose Fury.


----------



## God (Jun 1, 2012)

Insane Zombies 
so generic


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm dedicated to the name Ografelt for my hypothetical band.


----------



## South of Hell (Jun 8, 2012)

Using that generator: Witch's Kumquat Kill

This is not an appropriate name for a Progressive Melodic Death Metal band


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jun 8, 2012)

Then you shouldn't make progressive melodic death metal. In fact, no one should make progressive melodic death metal.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 8, 2012)

Who keeps coming up with these ridiculous sub-genre names? :rofl


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jun 8, 2012)

What's ridiculous about that? If a band play melodic death metal that is very progressive, then why not call it progressive as well? Then people know what to expect, and if they're just looking for some old school sounding melodic death metal they can just jump over band X and check out the next one, and vice versa (or what you guys say in English).

I think it's great. Makes it easier for me to find new music at least.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 8, 2012)

I disagree.

I think it over-complicates things and ends up making everything sound so convoluted and unnecessarily "busy." I'm content with having basic genres, but once you start to break everything down into one little nuance after another, it just becomes overdone. I don't need a band to call themselves "progressive post-hardcore, with a dash of deathcore and metalcore" in order for me to determine what my ears are listening to.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jun 8, 2012)

Sure, but I don't think that calling a band "progressive melodic death metal" is overdone at all. It's not overdone for me at least. I'm just tankful people do it since I won't have to waste plenty of time on stuff that I won't like.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 9, 2012)

Love the shit out of this band; barely qualifies as metal, but I've always loved this kind of line up, and they actually have talented musicians on board.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jun 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4VORkdRau0g[/YOUTUBE]

Sigh's tribute to Bathory. Sounds like something off Imaginary Sonicscape/In Somniphobia. Love how they made it into their own, without fucking it up beyond recognition.


----------



## God (Jun 15, 2012)

recommend me more metal ^_^


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 15, 2012)

Burning Witch


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 16, 2012)

And Swamp Witch.


----------



## God (Jun 16, 2012)

doom is my least explored genre thus far, cheers


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## Uncle Acid (Jun 16, 2012)

Cubey said:


> doom is my least explored genre thus far, cheers



Woah! Then you've got plenty of goodies to look forward to. Just call my name if you want some recommendations within each of the doom sub-genres. One of my favourite genres for sure.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## God (Jun 16, 2012)

sure acid showme what ya got


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## Uncle Acid (Jun 16, 2012)

Aight, I'll do my best then. I'll start with the oldest kind of doom and just move forward. 2-3 songs with each sub-genre.

Traditional doom:

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hxt9mixifZM[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8HLEdf3RB-k[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lFCIITJcXGk[/YOUTUBE]




"Doom rock":

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7JTD_73kpI[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zk9Cws3LQ2w[/YOUTUBE]




Epic doom:

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gLAnA47tGcw[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mDTFS1bZPlU[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mACNbbnYxQ[/YOUTUBE]




Stoner:

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zj9IAvv32wE[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-ngKJRGR78[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JW81hCvRcn4[/YOUTUBE]




Sludge:

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3gdlOFP02Y8[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GSzZx2Wjmps[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBWkbxr3NPU[/YOUTUBE]

atmospheric sludge aka post-metal:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQY1DQhjM6M[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Qz8e7pgy_Y[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yp7Dz4bh5UE[/YOUTUBE]




Funeral doom:

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IMtjIohpCjQ[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3L0O7xlZj4[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZ3Y1HDQqEY[/YOUTUBE]




Death doom:

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYWGiNLbmhs[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvLXTfcL5jg[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rr4jNutSDUE[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Im2u8YzTsNg[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Umbko1vFy6Y[/YOUTUBE]




Black doom:

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ciEuq1aBLDs[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mLzExTvLF34[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bb-t0DTNG84[/YOUTUBE]




Drone:

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIR1KfKXH6s[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8WqL6BV0nfc[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VtuIwPoBqS8[/YOUTUBE]




Melodic doom:

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRzfsP8OOjw[/YOUTUBE]




Gothic metal:

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i9fSgUvT5iw[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXhXk3uE_y4[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmgouw0HVJk[/YOUTUBE]




That's some at least. And sure, I "forgot" bands such as Black Sabbath and Melvins, but that's OK. Should be about it. But fuck, I'm too tired to check if I got everything. Might be more subgenres as well for all that I know, but fuck that.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 17, 2012)

Just listened to a brand new interview with Josh Travis (_which was about two hours long, by the way_)--and apparently, "Danza IV" _WILL_ see the light of day, but he said that anyone expecting the same sound from "Danza III" will be heavily disappointed. He said it's much less technical, about three times more melodic, and more of a straightforward playing style. Man, this album needs to get a proper release date soon.


----------



## God (Jun 17, 2012)

Wow that's awesome, thanks guys will check it out
also i have a pretty big collection of sludge and stoner and post-metal, love that shit


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Ubereem (Jun 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gTU0YZbX9Q[/YOUTUBE]

R.I.P. Beats by Dre Headphones!!


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 21, 2012)

So, I know I name drop Josh Travis quite an awful lot... but do you guys want to know what's cool about him? He tagged me in a post on Facebook earlier yesterday to wish me a happy birthday, which I thought was insanely cool. Glad to see this guy takes his well earned praise from his fans and actually acknowledges them like that. I thought that was pretty fucking awesome of him to do, truth be told.


----------



## God (Jun 21, 2012)

that was awesome of him man, nice


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 21, 2012)

Also happy birthday.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 21, 2012)

Cubey said:


> that was awesome of him man, nice



It really was, man. That dude seems cool as a cucumber.



Lord Yu said:


> Also happy birthday.



Thanks man, much appreciated.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 23, 2012)

Josh Travis just confirmed that Danza is no more. 

My heart. It hurts.

I guess Black Market isn't going to release them of their contract; "DANZA IV" has been recorded since summer 2011; and at this point, Black Market has no plans to release the album. What a crock of shit this is. I fucking hate that label.

It's a crying shame, because Josh and Jesse did the entire album by themselves. Josh did every single instrument that is featured on the record while Jesse did the vocals. Apparently, it's the best music that they've ever recorded together and now it's never going to see the light of day. 

Fuck Black Market Activities.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 23, 2012)

The internet will get a hold of it somehow.


----------



## God (Jun 23, 2012)

yeah it'll get leaked eventually, but that really does seem like a shitty label


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 24, 2012)

Even if the album does leak, it won't be for quite a long time.

The best I'm hoping for at this point is maybe BMA listens to the fans and put it up as a digital download. I'd have no problem paying full price for FLAC quality.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 28, 2012)

The new Periphery album is rather forgettable with the exception of the guitar solos.


----------



## God (Jun 28, 2012)

did i call it or did i call it


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 28, 2012)

At least Glass Cloud's debut delivered.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jun 28, 2012)

For those interested in Lamb of God:

RANDY BLYTHE ARRESTED IN PRAGUE ON CHARGES OF MANSLAUGHTER

Blythe’s arrest apparently stems from a concert that took place on May 24, 2010. Allegedly, a fan lept on stage during the show, resulting in a physical altercation with the frontman. The fan eventually succumbed to his injuries and died, leading to the charges Blythe now faces.



I'm quite excited to see if there's anything to this, or if it's just rumors.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 28, 2012)

I was reading that earlier. You would think their manager would've done some research before allowing them to go back over there.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jun 28, 2012)

True, but if the rumors happens to be real, I'm glad he didn't. I mean, people who do stuff like that deserves some jailtime IMO.

I'm reading that he pushed people off stage with quite some power and that one of the guy hit his head badly. Not sure if it's true, though. But we'll see.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 28, 2012)

I've never cared much for Lamb of God, so it doesn't make much difference to me.

Seems kinda weird that there is so much footage of this concert floating around, yet there's no recordings of this incident.

Hmm...


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jun 28, 2012)

Me neither. Can't stand the band to be honest. Just expected them to have plenty of fans among the metal fans here. Quite a popular bands, aren't they?

Aye, thought so too. But we'll see ifthere's something to it.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 29, 2012)

Curious UC, you ever listened to Danza III?


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 29, 2012)

Wonder if this will affect the event in my town. Don't mind if Lamb of God aren't there just don't want it canceled. I want to see Dethklok and Gojira not Lamb of God.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 29, 2012)

Gojira's new album is so good.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jun 29, 2012)

Nope, but I've read about it and I'm 100% certain I'm gonna dislike it. Pretty sure it's just not my cup of tea to be honest.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 29, 2012)

Uncle Acid said:


> Nope, but I've read about it and I'm 100% certain I'm gonna dislike it. Pretty sure it's just not my cup of tea to be honest.



This seems to be the common sentiment with those that listen to the type of metal that you listen to. 

Ironically, I can't get into any of doom metal or anything along those lines. It's crazy how within a genre as broad as metal, people seem to gravitate towards one sub-genre over the other. It's weird.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jun 29, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> This seems to be the common sentiment with those that listen to the type of metal that you listen to.



I listen to most types of metal. The only metal subgenre I can think of that I dislike is deathcore. But other than that I like stuff from every single subgenre as far as I know. But I'm not too fond of bands that are both technical and brutal at the same time, though. Of course I liked a few, but in general it's nothing I'm fond of.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 29, 2012)

Naw, I can like stuff like Converge or Botch and enjoy Candlemass or Sunn O))), too.

Don't like Deathcore much, and shit like "Technical Brutal Death Metal" or whatever qualifiers and/or descriptors it has rarely interests me, but as a whole, I'm pretty open to all types of it.  

I'll grant:  some more than others, but I'm not really that discerning as long as it pleases my palette.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jun 29, 2012)

I like Converge and Botch too. H?h?h.

As far as technical brutal death metal goes I'm sure I don't like many bands other than old Cryptopsy, Lykathea Aflame and old Suffocation. Can't think of others at least. Nile used to have some good stuff, but that's only when they decided to slow down on the older records. But meh, not my favourite genre.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 29, 2012)

I think it's the lack of variation for me.

Even bands like Converge and Botch (oh ho!) manage to change the pace, from spastic to brooding.  BDM likes one pace, one guitar tone and one song length.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jun 29, 2012)

Try Lykathea Aflame, man. Technical brutal death metal that's progressive and extremely unique. Doesn't sound like any other band on earth.
Got an average of impressive 96/100 based on 19 reviews on metal-archives.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 29, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Naw, I can like stuff like Converge or Botch and enjoy Candlemass or Sunn O))), too.
> 
> Don't like Deathcore much, and shit like "Technical Brutal Death Metal" or whatever qualifiers and/or descriptors it has rarely interests me, but as a whole, I'm pretty open to all types of it.
> 
> I'll grant:  some more than others, but I'm not really that discerning as long as it pleases my palette.



Who doesn't love Converge?

I can't get into deathcore unless it's something that really features interesting instrumentation (_big surprise there, eh?_)--however, when I think of deathcore, I automatically associate the genre with Bring Me the Horizon, so it sort of kills any momentum the genre may ever sustain. 

Anyway, looks like my Glass Cloud preoder is going to arrive here before I have leave for work. I'm pretty amped to play this in my car system. I know that style of music won't appeal to you two, but I was real happy with the way the album turned out aside from the mastering. I can forgive them for that since Putney had a crucial deadline to meet and the first guy who was putting the album together really botched it, as evident by the extremely poor mixing in the "White Flag" single (_album version sounds so much better_).


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 29, 2012)

I think Deathcore just brings together the least interesting parts of different genres of metal and makes music out of them; this also includes whatever abominations consider themselves 'progressive' deathcore or whatever.

Metalcore would be the same way if it weren't for a handful of progenitors which are fucking amazing at what they do.  Deathcore doesn't have that.


----------



## Bonney (Jun 30, 2012)

^ 
You seem to be in the know with metalcore. Would you be able to recommend me what you believe to be some of the better bands in the genre. I don't really have any knowledge of the genre myself, but I'm open to hear almost anything. I'm not a huge fan of ambient or noise music though (only some).

----------
For the tech/brutal death metal topic.

I do like some Tech/Brutal Death metal, like Fleshgod Apocalypse and Nile, but I'm not huge on the genre either. All seems a bit repetitive to me (no offense to fans of said genre). I prefer my bands that are very heavy to invoke a kind of manic/insane feeling, kind of like Shitstorm from Strapping Young Lad (one of my favorite bands by the way).


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 30, 2012)

There are a few, but my favorites tend toward Converge (obviously), Botch (more technical) and Rorschach (closer to hardcore, I suppose); those three are my 'Big Three' although there are others.  Shai Hulud is pretty cool, as well.

Then it got popular and was ruined.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jun 30, 2012)

Be sure to check out old Refused, old Earth Crisis, Hatebreed, Ringworm, Rot in Hell, old Stampin' Ground, Integrity and stuff too. Old school metalcore, way different from modern stuff like Killswitch Engage and bands like that.


By the way, not sure if it's been talked about in this thread. But Jess and the Ancient ones are pretty amazing, guys. Occult rock in the vein of Coven, The Devil's Blood, Roky Erickson, Jex Thoth, Blood Ceremony and stuff like that. You can especially hear similarities to the three first mentioned bands. But you can hear some Mercyful Fate, Iron Maiden and stuff as well.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofI2heJhcOc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 30, 2012)

Could someone upload Gojira's From Mars to Sirius and The Way of All Flesh for me? I'm tired of being glued to youtube.


----------



## Bonney (Jun 30, 2012)

Lord Yu said:


> Could someone upload Gojira's From Mars to Sirius and The Way of All Flesh for me? I'm tired of being glued to youtube.



Getting links, expect a message in 10 minutes. They will be in 320 kbs, is that OK?


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 30, 2012)

Yes, very much.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 30, 2012)

Did you enjoy their new album, Yu?

I love it. I especially like "The Gift of Guilt", "The Axe" and "The Fall."


----------



## Bonney (Jun 30, 2012)

Lord Yu said:


> Yes, very much.



Sent the links. Enjoy!


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 30, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Did you enjoy their new album, Yu?
> 
> I love it. I especially like "The Gift of Guilt", "The Axe" and "The Fall."



It's alright but really doesn't hold a candle to the aforementioned albums.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 30, 2012)

Eh, I liked it a lot more than "The Way of All Flesh", actually.

"From Sirius to Mars" will always be their best work, though.


----------



## Bonney (Jun 30, 2012)

I have still have yet to hear their new album. In fact I only discovered Gojira about a month ago, wish I had found out about them earlier. From Sirius to Mars is my favorite of theirs as well.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 30, 2012)

Nothing will ever beat "Flying Whales"; without a doubt the greatest piece of music they've ever written.


----------



## EJ (Jun 30, 2012)

Would this count as the Grunge thread.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 30, 2012)

Been checking out some Devin Townsend these days. Cool stuff.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 30, 2012)

^That would be an understatement.


----------



## God (Jun 30, 2012)

doc, you know btbam could be considered "prog deathcore" 
and they are the shit

botch and converge are fucking awesome


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 30, 2012)

Cubey said:


> doc, you know btbam could be considered "prog deathcore"
> and they are the shit
> 
> botch and converge are fucking awesome



lol

Only Alaska could even be seriously called Deathcore.

Colors simply had very little to nothing to do with Deathcore, and they've pretty much dropped all their metalcore influences since the Great Misdirect to pretend Mr. Bungle didn't do it 20 years ago.

I do like Colors, though, on certain days.


----------



## God (Jun 30, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> lol
> 
> Only Alaska could even be seriously called Deathcore.
> 
> ...



Just cause Bungle did it before doesn't mean no one can ever do it again 

Colors was good, Alaska was fucking ace, and it was a deathcore album 

Seriously they sounded like Opeth + hardcore on that album.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 30, 2012)

And the good songs are the ones without the 'bree bree breeeee.'

Oh, and I know; I'm quite fond of the Bungle style of music.  I'm just saying they're like listening to Mr. Bungle with all the fun removed, since they were are still often concerned with being 'br00tal.'  I like some of their music, but I have no delusions.

But I'm in no way, at all, in any shape or form, hearing Opeth on Alaska.


----------



## God (Jun 30, 2012)

Seriously? Hard/soft juxtaposition, noodly solos, intense build-ups/breakdowns?


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 30, 2012)

Those are just staples of, like, every prog metal band ever.  

Those things can describe bands from Dream Theater to Neurosis.  

What I don't hear in BtBaM would be the strong folk influence and Camel worship, the 70s prog influence and a persistent abuse of mellotron.   Opeth is pretty formulaic, but I don't really see it, at all, in BtBaM.


----------



## God (Jun 30, 2012)

personally, i think you're over examining the two
for example, if opeth weren't death metal, they _would_ sound like every prog metal, ever 
granted the camel wank would still stand out but you get my point
and since btbam also happens to be death metal/prog, they ended up sounding a lot like opeth, to me anyways
or it might be the vocalist's cleans are reminiscent of akerfeldt's, all atmospheric and whatnot

maybe the lack of flute is to blame


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 30, 2012)

What flute?  

I'm not, really; they bare some similarities, that I'm not denying.  However, Between the Buried and Me sound a hell of a lot more like Dream Theater than Opeth.  Dream Theater likes to change their song structures because why the fuck not, use the loud and soft dynamic and have plenty of prog stable build ups.   Opeth really isn't as technically demanding or hyper-complex as either of the two bands, and  certainly focus more on atmosphere than either.

That's just me.


----------



## God (Jun 30, 2012)

like in heritage on "famine"

anyways, i can see where you're coming from
the point was deathcore can be proggy, and it can be good
it's generally mosh music, and most of it blows balls but some bands are instrumentally competent and can put together good songs
like all shall perish

but you know, you have to be a brotal brocore bro, not everyone can appreciate this shit, bro


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 1, 2012)

I got a hold of Architects' Japanese release of "Daybreaker" last night. If they would've used the bonus tracks to replace "Even if You Win You're Still A Rat" and "Outsider Heart", the album would have been a lot better. I actually looked at some of the reviews people gave for this album and was surprised to see a lot of people giving it positive write-ups. Even on sites as abrasive and over-the-top as Sputnik, they were giving it quite the reception on there. I don't get it--I think the album was just _slightly_ better than "The Here and Now" and that album was terrible.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jul 1, 2012)

I don't expect anyone here to like that, but what an amazing song, and the production is one of the best I have heard in a while. No, it is not polished or anything like that, but it fits the dity music so well. I really liked their EP Lucifer Lives!, but this sounds so much better than that. Can't wait for Wild Beyond Belief! to be released. A lovely mix of Black Flag, Electric Wizard and Venom.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 1, 2012)

I gave it a listen and for the most part, I dug it. I echo your sentiments pertaining to the production, despite the vocal effects--sounds like an overdose of reverb, but otherwise the music and mixing is top notch. I'll try and give some of their other stuff a listen in a couple days or so when I have more free time.

Anyway, like an overzealous fanboy, I actually messaged Black Market Activities, pleading with them to release "Danza IV." I want that album so fucking bad. I'm pretty happy with the Glass Cloud album, but I much prefer Josh Travis' guitar playing when it's non-stop ferocity. Something tells me my very respectful, well-articulated plea will go to no avail.


----------



## Ubereem (Jul 2, 2012)

Pretty good..


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jul 2, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> I gave it a listen and for the most part, I dug it. I echo your sentiments pertaining to the production, despite the vocal effects--sounds like an overdose of reverb, but otherwise the music and mixing is top notch. I'll try and give some of their other stuff a listen in a couple days or so when I have more free time.



Nice! A little surprised to be honest, but that's awesome. Their EP and demo doesn't match this song at all, which is why I really look forward to the upcomming album.

I love the whole feeling in the song. Could have been the soundtrack to a 60's-70's biker exploitation movie. The title, Wild Beyond Belief!, is also taken from a book called Wild Beyond Belief!, or at least I believe it is, which is a book with interviews with 60's and 70's exploitation film makers. So yeah, says it all.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 2, 2012)

Don't be so surprised. I tend to believe you have good musical preferences... at least when it pertains to heavy stuff, so I gave it a listen.

Dude, that poster reminds me so much of 'Two-lane Blacktop', which is a bit strange, seeing as there's nothing biker-esque about that film at all. I suppose the sort of retro-fitted look of the poster reminds me of it... but none the less, I could actually see that song fitting in with the film.

Anyway, Glass Cloud apparently filmed a music video this past week, but haven't stated for what song yet. I'm personally hoping it's for "From May to Now", but I'm banking on it being for one of the more accessible tracks... most likely "Ivy and Wine", which I wouldn't be upset with.

Other than that, I've been listening to a lot of While Heaven Wept, Augury and Glass Cloud as of late. Three very contrasting bands, but all great none the less.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 7, 2012)

Periphery's new album has ended up growing on me quite a bit. The highlights of the album are the production value and the solos, no doubt.

Spencer Sotello still has some really obnoxious vocals from time to time, though. It seems like the guy is trying as hard as possible to be Rody Walker.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## Buskuv (Jul 7, 2012)

Everybody loves Townsend.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## Buskuv (Jul 7, 2012)

I've played Terria and Synchestra a few times at work.

I couldn't really get away with SYL, though, which is a shame.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 7, 2012)

I was getting to know this girl from my work not too long ago and my way of introducing her to SYL was the music video for "Love." That probably explains why she hasn't been talking to me much since then.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jul 7, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Everybody loves Townsend.



False..................... gf


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 7, 2012)

Mike Couls of Cold as Life was stabbed tonight at a show at Webster Hall.



Honestly, I would've been more surprised had an incident like this NOT happen. This is pretty much your average Cold as Life show.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 8, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> I was getting to know this girl from my work not too long ago and my way of introducing her to SYL was the music video for "Love." That probably explains why she hasn't been talking to me much since then.



Pfft.

However, looks like now I'll be on a SYL binge.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 12, 2012)

Black Market Activities _finally_ responded to me; "DANZA IV" is getting a release date soon.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 13, 2012)

Any interesting black metal recommendations? And yes I know about DSO's new album.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jul 13, 2012)

Depends on what kind of black metal you want/like, but here's some of this years' releases that I really, really enjoy. Lots of different stuff:


Addaura - Solace Beneath a Greying Sky, fra Burning for the Ancient

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-rSar9GFwME[/YOUTUBE]




Vattnet Viskar - Barren Earth, fra Vattnet Viskar

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LVNxlyOVh1U[/YOUTUBE]




Wildernessking - Rubicon (The Fleeting Vessel), fra The Writing of Gods in the Sand

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K9VObZxgJpY[/YOUTUBE]




Tempest - Solace I og II, fra Solace (2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgy5Wzs4doI[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cXJDKfZCkv0[/YOUTUBE]




Hail Spirit Noir - Against the Curse, We Dream, fra Pneuma

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=71c7GC-Aua4[/YOUTUBE]




Bosse-De-Nage - Desuetude, fra III

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFmybUvEy7c[/YOUTUBE]




Mgła - With Hearts Toward None VII, fra With Hearts Toward None

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wHfUsIm0z28[/YOUTUBE]




Capa - Shallow Towers I, fra Shallow Towers

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N8hqWFnc9C4[/YOUTUBE]




Faustcoven -When The Wolves Howl For Blood, fra Hellfire and Funeral Bells

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_pg3bRjfLV8[/YOUTUBE]




D?dsengel - Hymn to pan, fra Imperator

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M7U_LQQeLxc[/YOUTUBE]




Furze - Psych Mooz Space Control, fra Psych Mooz Space Control

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4V4TBF1TIg[/YOUTUBE]




And some stuff that's comming:

A Forest of Stars - Gatherer of the Pure, from their upcomming album A Shadowplay for Yesterdays

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZrKbecv8qc[/YOUTUBE]




Vemod - Venter p? Stormene, from their upcomming album Venter p? stormene


Cult of Fire - Z J?cnů Propast? (and a few others) from their upcomming album Triumvir?t
bahahaha


Edit: Almost forgot Agalloch's "Faustian Echoes". The most black metal sounding release since their first demo, From Which of this Oak.

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rIF0d4PLsjY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 16, 2012)

Yes. Just yes.


----------



## Sanshouo (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm really digging the cleans on Periphery's new album. Quite catchy to say the least.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## Sanshouo (Jul 20, 2012)

^ sounds a bit boring, imho.


----------



## Ubereem (Jul 20, 2012)

Really getting into this band called Switchfoot.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 20, 2012)

They're my favorite Funeral Doom band, honestly.


----------



## EJ (Jul 20, 2012)

Ubereem said:


> Really getting into this band called Switchfoot.



hmm, "Meant to live"


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## Uncle Acid (Jul 23, 2012)

Dino Cazares should leave Fear Factory (and all his other crapy bands) and spend all his time writing stuff for Asesino, as well as getting back with Brujeria. But I doubt the latter one will be able to ever release something of the quality of their debut album.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08UVTxirWZk[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MakGUMHlvQ0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 23, 2012)

"Mechanize" was a step back in the right direction for FF--and I'm being 100% serious when I say that "The Industrialist" is my favorite metal album of the year so far. The only complaint I have about it are the programmed drums (_I just prefer live drums_) and the fact that it sounds overproduced. But other than that, this is without a doubt the best album they've put out since "Obsolete", and considering how good that album was, I'd say this is a pretty significant leap forward for a band this late in their career.

I'd hate to see Dino leave Fear Factory. Look how awful they became the first time he departed. Anyway, I totally agree about him quitting his side projects, though--Arkaea's first album was a fucking mess... which is a surprise, when you consider how solid a vocalist Jon Howard is.

*EDIT:* Also, new BTBAM track:


----------



## Evil Ghost Ninja (Jul 25, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Fz23Oow1Enc[/YOUTUBE]

Classical music translates so well into metal.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## Sanshouo (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## Buskuv (Jul 28, 2012)

They're aping Mr. Bungle too hard.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 28, 2012)

I haven't been impressed with a BTBAM record since "The Silent Circus." I keep holding out faith that they'll put out a remarkable album again, but I ain't hearing it in that new track.


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 4, 2012)




----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 8, 2012)

"Thanks so much for your patience. We're finally going to have new album info coming within the next week or two. Release date, new tracks...stay tuned! If we ran Danza IV on limited vinyl, would you guys be into picking that up?" -- *The Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza.* 

I am so happy right now.

And yes, I will be purchasing both the CD and vinyl versions. To be honest, this will actually be the first time I've purchased vinyl is probably five or six years. It has been quite a while.


----------



## Horu (Aug 8, 2012)

OMG, new Dev! 

Yeah it really does sound like Addicted. I hope he uses some of the more irregular song forms he used on Deconstruction though.

Interesting that he's re-recording Kingdom too. That was one of my favorite songs from Physicist.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 8, 2012)

Wow, I really like the new Gaza.

And by new I mean I had no idea about them until now.

Fuck.


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 8, 2012)

Gaza is alright. Some of their tracks become a bit long-winded, but they're one of Black Market's better bands (_they're no Danza, though_). I enjoyed their new album very much.

On the topic of Townsend, he recently released the first single from "Epicloud", but it's a rather standard "marketing" track.


----------



## Horu (Aug 9, 2012)

He always makes the worst selections for his promos.

But hell if that isn't the best music video I've ever seen


----------



## Uncle Acid (Aug 9, 2012)

Dordeduh is finally releasing their debut album. For those not familiar with Dordeduh; Dordeduh is the band Sol Faur and Hupogrammos created after they left Negură Bunget in 2009. They started Dordeduh and released an EP, called Valea Omului, in 2010. The music on Valea Omului is pretty much a continuation of Negură Bunget's "Om", progressive and atmospheric black metal with a touch of folk (no, not folk in the vein of Finntroll or anything like that, but traditional Romanian folk). Very spiritual, beautiful and atmospheric. The EP is phenomenal so I just can't wait for Dor De Duh to be released. I have high expectations.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rN39ktvgsXk[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Onrm67CqSVc[/YOUTUBE]




A few older Negură Bunget songs:

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rGc_NszVq_4[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmXkG4Kcu6k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 9, 2012)

I really hope Armageddon Concerto sees the light of day outside of a live setting.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Aug 9, 2012)

Just heard a song from the upcomming Enslaved album. It starts off really well, and, unlike every single riff they've made after the release of Below the Lights, is actually enjoyable, so I really gets my hopes high and shit, and then... then it turns into the most gay thing I have ever heard. Managed five minutes out of the nine before I had to turn it off. Guess we're getting yet another shitty album, like everything after Below the Lights. Such a shame.

Hate how they have turned into a shitty live band as well. Saw them on their tour after Isa, and it was exceptional, even the shit from Isa worked really well. Then I saw them again after Vertebrae and they were utter shite, except for when they played Allfǫ?r O?inn, that was amazing. Was the same when I watched a live steam last year. Shite.


On another subject, Holy Marty's latest album, Invincible, is close to brilliant. And the fact that the album includes songs about Shichinin no Samurai, Kagemusha, Zatoichi and Takeda Shingen just makes it an even better experience.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O9zCT3K7zvY[/YOUTUBE]




Didn't find Kagemusha. Easily the best track off the album. Epic heavy metal perfection.


----------



## HK-47 (Aug 10, 2012)

Album of the month right here.


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 17, 2012)

Fuck, I can't wait for preorders of Danza IIII to go up.


----------



## Talon. (Aug 17, 2012)

I got the new Dying Fetus album recently.

ohhhh my god i love it.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Aug 17, 2012)

Fucking hate slam death metal.

Had to get that out.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 17, 2012)

You're not alone with that.  

Nothing feels better than finding out my manager at work is totally OK with thrash metal being played at work, even if it's mostly at night.  I never thought I'd be able to play Angel of Death in the store.


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 17, 2012)

I hate all metal that isn't DANZA or Dillinger.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 17, 2012)

That's unfortunate.


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 17, 2012)

I was kidding. I just want DANZA IV and a new Dillinger album.


----------



## God (Aug 18, 2012)

Slam is good in increments


----------



## Myri (Aug 20, 2012)

I might be seeing Hatebreed in October ^.^


----------



## Uncle Acid (Aug 20, 2012)

Nice. One of few modern metalcore bands that doesn't suck.


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 22, 2012)

This doesn't qualify as metal in the slightest, but I figured if any group of people on here could appreciate good humor, it would be you guys:


----------



## Uncle Acid (Aug 22, 2012)

That's pretty funny. You just doesn't find people more white trash than the fucking Juggalos. Remember seeing a documentary from The Ghatering of the Juggalos and every single person they interviewed seemed to be fucking retarded.


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 23, 2012)

Josh Travis has the world's first ever EMG *909* pickups. Basically, what this means is, he's going to be doing shit on a guitar that nobody else is doing right now. I can only imagine how much lower his tuning is going to be in, seeing as he's getting an extra top string while the tuning will be much lower than C#. Fuck me, this might end up killing people's ears.


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## Tranquility (Aug 26, 2012)

Been hearing really good things about Dead End Kings by Katatonia. Just ordered it, never listened to them before. 

I really need to catch up with the albums from this year. Loving the track you just posted. Currently playing and finding interesting is Atra Mors by Evoken. My second album from them after Antithesis of Light. The new one seems much easier to get into right away than antithesis of light. Certainly I can notice the difference in production right away. New one is very clear. But I actually don't like that. Ultimately I find myself preferring AoL.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Aug 26, 2012)

Saw Alcest a few days ago. It was even better thanw hen I first saw them a year and a half or something ago. A lot better. It was magic! Gonna see them in a few months again, but they'll be warming up for fucking Katatonia. Such a shame they have to warm up to such a shitty bad as what Katatonia has become, 'cause it should have been the other way around. If Katatonia had the balls to play some of their most classic songs it could have been interesting and OK for them to be headlining that evening, but the way it is and have been for the last hundred years it'll suck so fucking much. Ugh!

But Alcest is gonna be worth it anyway.


----------



## God (Aug 26, 2012)

alcest is awesome

i know blackgaze kind of trended out and shit but they are an actually good band


----------



## Uncle Acid (Aug 26, 2012)

But there haven't really been that many bands that blend black metal and shoegaze. Not many at all, as far as I  know at least.
But everything are trendy now and then and then it dies pretty fast. Thrash metal was suddenly on the rise a few years back, black metal before that, now it's old school death metal and so on. Trends comes and trends goes, it's just how it'll be.


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 30, 2012)

*NEW* DANZA!!!!!!!!!!



Oh man. Oh fucking man. I can't even put it into words. It's so heavy. So angry. So malevolent. It's just so damn good! Josh wasn't lying when he said there would be no "playing around" on this album. It's just a full on assault of raw aggression. There isn't a single guitarist out there--except for maybe Thordendal--who can emulate such unique and creative sounds from an 8-string guitar like Josh Travis can. This guy is just so damn unbelievably talented.

Oh, and I think I've mentioned this before, but for the *entire album*, Josh did ALL of the instruments that will appear on it. It was just him and Jessie for this album.

Also, this track features Josh's first ever guitar solo. ;-)

If the entire album sounds just as good as this song, it's going to be the best metal album of 2012 for all my money.

*EDIT:* Unfortunately, this album comes with a price; this IS the last album from DANZA.


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 31, 2012)

I admit, that pumped me up.


----------



## God (Aug 31, 2012)

so i know most metal heads are sick and tired of djent but this has a nice outro

[YOUTUBE]K5MnglBPl6s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 1, 2012)

It's not that I'm sick of djent--in fact, I really love the tone itself--but I'm sick of the exorbitant amount of bands who only use the top two strings of their 7 or 8 string guitars. It's basically become a genre filled with metalcore bands who tune their guitars to C#, and just riff the low end of their guitars and nothing else.


----------



## God (Sep 1, 2012)

in a nutshell yes
the genre started out somewhat promising and then failed on itself, generified


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 1, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> I admit, that pumped me up.



I've been replaying the fuck out of that track for the last 24 hours. Was listening to it all day at work.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 1, 2012)

I never got djent and the likes. Yuck!


----------



## False (Sep 1, 2012)

Does anyone else listen to Arctopus? They aren't a band I would listen to every day, but their Skullgrid album is pretty fucking tight.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gv9prjYgQNk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 1, 2012)

I really only enjoy their pre-album EPs; they had a lot more personality than Skullgrid, which was a major let down for me.

Though, with the recent inclusion of Weasel Walter as their new drummer I'm kind of interested in the band again, but we'll see; I just hope they can recapture some of the goofy magic of their debut EPs.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 1, 2012)

Uncle Acid said:


> I never got djent and the likes. Yuck!



You don't get the likes? It's an accessible sound that a lot of metalcore bands are now capitalizing on due to how catchy it is. But that still doesn't negate the fact that there are quite a few bands out there who use the tone, yet are still pretty damn good. Hell, Danza incorporates the technique in some of their songs, but they're still one of the more chaotic and experimental bands out there.

I highly doubt I could ever sway your opinion. However, if you would like to hear some bands who use "djent" elements, yet are still good, here are a few:

*When Knives Go Skywayd* -- AKA, obligatory Josh Travis band.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 1, 2012)

What I meant is that I just don't get the whole djent-thing, just like I don't get pornogrind, cybergrind, danseband and stuff like that. It just doesn't make sense to me, just like noisy crust and d-beat and grindcore doesn't make sense to plenty of other folks.
I'll take a listen to the songs you posted a little later when I've got time, and of course I'll be as openminded as possible. Only heard Meshuggah of those, and they've been on my top-3 shittiest bands ever-list since I heard Chaosphere back in 02-03. The only Meshuggah release I can stand is Meshuggah, and I wouldn't go further than giving it 4-5/10, but that would make me feel very nice.


----------



## Scud (Sep 1, 2012)

"Djent" is such a stupid fucking word. It's just a term for heavily palm muted (and often odd time) shit. A lot of it is just boring, overly technical metalcore garbage; but you could apply the term to so many bands in metal today that it wouldn't even be worth your time.


----------



## False (Sep 1, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I really only enjoy their pre-album EPs; they had a lot more personality than Skullgrid, which was a major let down for me.


Their only EP I've listened too is Nano-Nucleonic. It's a decent EP, but it's too raw for my liking. Skullgrid is a lot more polished.



> Though, with the recent inclusion of Weasel Walter as their new drummer I'm kind of interested in the band again, but we'll see; I just hope they can recapture some of the goofy magic of their debut EPs.


The drums are my favourite part of the band, which is ironic coming from a guitar-wanking band.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 1, 2012)

Just checked out the songs, TetraVaal. That's just not my cup of tea at all.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 1, 2012)

Charlie Zeleny is a pretty awesome drummer.

If you didn't note the inclusion of the Warr, Skullgrid has a pretty generic sound for wank-metal, as opposed to their EPs which managed to have a lot more personality, something hard to find in tech metal in general.  At least for me.

Blotted Science's output sounds a lot better to me than Skullgrid.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 1, 2012)

Uncle Acid said:


> What I meant is that I just don't get the whole djent-thing, just like I don't get pornogrind, cybergrind, danseband and stuff like that. It just doesn't make sense to me, just like noisy crust and d-beat and grindcore doesn't make sense to plenty of other folks.
> I'll take a listen to the songs you posted a little later when I've got time, and of course I'll be as openminded as possible. Only heard Meshuggah of those, and they've been on my top-3 shittiest bands ever-list since I heard Chaosphere back in 02-03. The only Meshuggah release I can stand is Meshuggah, and I wouldn't go further than giving it 4-5/10, but that would make me feel very nice.



I agree that the terminology itself is silly--but you can say that about any sub-genre, really. Regardless, just like every genre of music, you have bands that are good and bands that are bad. The reason why "djent" is so heavily hated on is because of how saturated its become with shitty bands. However, that still doesn't negate the fact that are some very good bands who play within those parameters. I'll have a music debate with anyone and EVERYONE when it pertains to those bands that I posted, who I strongly believe are quality bands no matter what style of music they play, Meshuggah included.



Tatumaru said:


> "Djent" is such a stupid fucking word. It's just a term for heavily palm muted (and often odd time) shit. A lot of it is just boring, overly technical metalcore garbage; but you could apply the term to so many bands in metal today that it wouldn't even be worth your time.



Yeah... a lot of it... but not ALL of it. If you really think the instrumentation from musicians like Josh Travis, Chimp Spanner, Fredrik Thordendal, Tosin Abasi and even Misha Mansoor is "garbage", then you don't have the slightest clue about music.

Let me point out, I'm not a fan of Periphery's. Or better yet, I'm not a fan of Periphery with vocals. Still, I'm not narrow-minded enough--nor stupid enough--to act like Misha Mansoor isn't an insanely gifted musician.


----------



## Scud (Sep 2, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Yeah... a lot of it... but not ALL of it. If you really think the instrumentation from musicians like Josh Travis, Chimp Spanner, Fredrik Thordendal, Tosin Abasi and even Misha Mansoor is "garbage", then you don't have the slightest clue about music.





> A lot of it is just boring, overly technical metalcore garbage; *but you could apply the term to so many bands in metal today that it wouldn't even be worth your time*



That was my point. Some of the bands/artists employing that sound are great. I like me some Meshuggah and AaL. Hell, Devin Townsend had some "djenty" riffs on Deconstruction, and I fucking loved that album. However, I think a majority of bands are abusing that style, and end up sounding bland as hell.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 2, 2012)

I guess most of all, I'm sick of shitty musicians ruining a good thing.

"Djent" could've been a great movement, silly term put aside. Once it first started booming you had Misha doing his instrumental project (BULB); Tosin Abasi in his prime; Josh Travis bringing legitimacy to Danza; Meshuggah's music finally being recognized as being ahead of its time; Amogh Symphony and Chimp Spanner coming into fruition, etc, etc. But all of that gets generalized and put away by metal elitists thanks to underwhelming bands like Volumes, An Obscure Signal, Heart of a Coward, Hacktivist, etc. It's bands like those which try to mimic the musicians who utilize proper technique and creative writing skill, but ultimately fall flat on their faces since they don't possess a single iota of the talent that those other artists do.

I guess what I'm saying is, despite my disdain towards the bands who've practically worn out the tone's welcome--I can't automatically generalize every palm-muting band as "shit" since there are still plenty of exceptional musicians still playing within that genre.


----------



## God (Sep 2, 2012)

i certainly wouldn't say plenty when it comes to quality within the djent scene
"handful in an ocean of shit" seems far more appropriate


----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 2, 2012)

Well, TetraVaal, djent to me is like deathcore, porno/cybergrind and danseband. I just can't seem to enjoy those genres no matter how many different bands I try. It's as I said just not my cup of tea. I like a few bands from most genres, but there are some genres that I just can't get into no matter how much time I spend on spens within that genre. Sorry.

Rise ~ Miracle of Sound


----------



## Scud (Sep 2, 2012)

Just because I feel like it, here's some Obscura


----------



## God (Sep 3, 2012)

gojira..


----------



## Evil Ghost Ninja (Sep 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]wq4gFuZhxAM[/YOUTUBE]

Some nice stoner shit


----------



## Myri (Sep 9, 2012)

Apparently All Shall Perish is gonna be with Hatebreed when I see them


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## αshɘs (Sep 10, 2012)

That's pretty good indeed. Sounds familiar though


----------



## Scud (Sep 10, 2012)

I would hesitate to call Epicloud a "metal" album, but I am enjoying what I've heard so far. Devin is one of very few people that could make this kind of album without seeming pretentious.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 10, 2012)

Yeah, it's definitely not a straight up metal album. But I only feel comfortable posting about Townsend in here.


----------



## Danielle (Sep 11, 2012)

^Not many outside this metal thread would talk about it anyway. Unfortunately. 

I haven't had a chance to sit down and listen to the album yet (the leak that is). I've listened to the one you posted, and Where We Belong. Liking the tracks so far. Not anywhere near my favorite work of his yet though. 

Actually been listening a lot to Storm of the Light's bane by Dissection. Old but an incredible album IMO. Not sure if any agree with me here.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 11, 2012)

Why are you unsure about that? It's a classic black metal album. It's pretty obvious a lot of people will agree with you on that.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 11, 2012)

Fuck yes! Mot?rhead at their best is pretty amazing. If you don't have any hair on your chest before you put on a Mot?rhead album you will have a few after. Doesn't get more manly than this. The Ace of Spades artwork is one of the finest artworks ever too.


----------



## Danielle (Sep 11, 2012)

Uncle Acid said:


> Why are you unsure about that? It's a classic black metal album. It's pretty obvious a lot of people will agree with you on that.



I was on a metal thread/section on another website and nobody knew about the album at all. In fact nobody listened to Black Metal.

Never been on this thread much (if at all before), didn't know if anyone here knew it or listened to black metal. Shoulda probably realized from the get go.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 11, 2012)

We talk about almost everything BUT heavy metal in the metal thread, honestly.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 11, 2012)

Oh, I see. Well, it's considered a classic album and is, as far as I know, regarded highly by both black and death metal fans due to the mix between the two said genres. Often seen as one of the true melodic death metal classics as well. I'm a huge Dissection fan myself. I even like Reinkaos a lot.

I can talka bout heavy metal too, btw, since I've been very much into heavy metal the last year or so. While I still like old Iron Maiden, Manowar, Judas Priest and stuff I'm more into smaller bands, often cult bands that never made it big and stuff.


----------



## Danielle (Sep 11, 2012)

I really dig earlier metal bands too like: Witchfinder General, Grim Reaper, Praying Mantis, Riot, Black Knight, Virtue, Tokyo Blade, Manilla Road etc

Personally I recently found Pagan Alter


----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 11, 2012)

You seem to have a great taste, Riruka. Today I've listened to Witchfinder General - Death Penalty (top-10 doom metal albums ever!) and Manilla Road - Crystal Logic (top-10 (epic) heavy metal albums ever), and yesterday I listened to Manilla Road - Invasion, Manilla Road - Metal, Tokyo Blade - Midnight Rendezvous (top-15 heavy metal albums ever!), Pagan Altar - The Lords of Hypocrisy and Cirith Ungol - King of the Dead. Love all of those, even though Invasion and Metal aren't classics (or, Metal is one to be honest, but whatever.), and not as good as the others. Love 'em anyway.


You should check out bands like Cirith Ungol, Heavy Load (the debut isn't as good as the other releases, but still damn good), Oz (Fire in the Brain and Turn the Cross Upside Down only), Cloven Hoof (three first only), Gotham City, Angel Witch (debut), Jonah Quizz, Magnesium, Sabbrabells, Crowley (japanese one) and so on. Pretty sure you'll like all of those to be honest.

And a new bAnd called Hellwel. It's the new band of Manilla Road front- and mainman Mark Shelton. Heavy/doom/progressive rock. They often sound like Manilla Road with amazing keyboards.


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2012)

that outro to When They Beg by Gaza


----------



## Scud (Sep 11, 2012)

Pretty damn sad if you ask me. Hydra Head has been responsible for releasing some amazing records over the last 20 years or so.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 12, 2012)

Razorback Recordings have to be one of the most amazing labels ever. They focus mainly on death metal and grindcore bands with horrorthemed lyrics and stuff, but got a few death/doom and other kind of bands too. Their best bands are the ones that's heavily inspired by 70 and 80's horror movies and Impetigo. Blood Freak and Frightmare would be the best examples on that. With song titles such as Thorn In Their Side (The Slumber Party Massacre), Friday the 13th, The Prowler, Be My Bloody Valentine, Black Christmas, Frank Zito, The Maniac, Angela and so on it's pretty easy to understand where they draw their inspiration from. I love it, and it fits the music perfectly.

My favourite albums from Razorback as far as I know:

Gruesome Stuff Relish - Teenage Giallo Grind
Gruesome Stuff Relish - Horror Rises from the Tomb
*Frightmare - Midnight Murder Mania
Frightmare - Bringing Back the Bloodshed
Blood Freak - Sleaze Merchants
Blood Freak - Live Fast, Die Young... and Leave a Flesh-Eating Corpse!
Blood Freak - Multiplex Massacre*
Splatterhouse - The House That Dead Built
*Coffins - Mortuary in Darkness*

As well as having released stuff with great bands such as Zombie Ritual, Ghoul, The County Medical Examiners, Lord Gore, Haemorrhage, Fondlecorpse and Acid Witch.

I have yet to check out Gutwrench, Sepulcra, Wooden Stake, Blizaro, Skeletal Spectre, Engorged and Skeletal Spectre, though. But I have a very good feeling about all of these bands.

Blood Freak, which is one of the best bands ever by the way, got one of the best artworks ever on their debut album too:



Love that horror movie feeling.

I was 100% sure that Altar of Giallo was a Razorback band too because they fit the bill perfectly, but I had to look and I was wrong. Quite surprised about that because they are a typical Razorback band.


----------



## Scud (Sep 13, 2012)

The only band you mentioned there that I even recognize is Blood Freak. I remember hearing a couple songs of theirs when I was searching for clips of Blood Freak (the shitty horror movie from which the band takes their name) and enjoying it despite not being a huge grind fan. 

Also, Epicloud is now available to stream in its entirety. I'm currently four songs in (listening to "Liberation") and I'm ready to put this right at the top of my personal "Album of the Year" list. 

Epicloud HERE


----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 13, 2012)

Yeah. Frightmare also took their name from a horor movie. Maniac Neil is the mainman in both Blood Freak and Frightmare, and a huge, huge, huge horror and exploitation movie fan.
If I were to guess I would say that the four things he enjoys the most in life is (1) b-movies, (2) Impetigo, (3) beer and (4) Repulsion.

And only five years ago or something I couldn't stand grindcore at all, with a few exceptions such as the two first Napalm Death albums, Terrorizer, Repulsion, Impetigo, Ass?ck and a few other. But I hated pretty much everything else. But over the years I became a bigger fan of death metal (old school, that is) and grindcore, especially after I discovered Blood Freak's Sleaze Merchants. That's what eally kicked everything off for me.

Coffins is probably the most known bands from those I mentioned. Death/doom from Japan.

BangkokFCity
BangkokFCity

Heavy, at times brutal, and always ugly and rotten to the core.

Oh, and Blood Freak is an amazing movie IMO. Love it! It's a long time since I last saw it, so I was thinking about watching it again one of these days since I'm in a slasher mood.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 13, 2012)

New Panzerballett leaked.

As usual, they do best without having some doofus trying to sing over the music.  Though the guest inclusions of other instruments (like the Trumpet on the first track) is welcome and definitely well done--though it's still more of the same, since Panzeballett like to tread familiar ground.  Zickenterror is even on there. 

Slightly less zany that Hart Bis... but still nothing like the debut.


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 14, 2012)

Epicloud is great. Has some Eurovision feel to it (which normally wouldn't be cool with me), but it actually works.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 14, 2012)

"Save Our Now" is my favorite track off Epicloud for sure. I love that tune.


----------



## Danielle (Sep 15, 2012)

Uncle Acid said:


> You should check out bands like Cirith Ungol, Heavy Load (the debut isn't as good as the other releases, but still damn good), Oz (Fire in the Brain and Turn the Cross Upside Down only), Cloven Hoof (three first only), Gotham City, Angel Witch (debut), Jonah Quizz, Magnesium, Sabbrabells, Crowley (japanese one) and so on. *Pretty sure you'll like all of those to be honest.*



Haven't got through listening to all of these yet, but some really bloody good bands recommended here. Really really digging Oz, Cirith Ungol, Angel Witch, Cloven hoof so far. 

This and the hardcore thread are an absolute treasure trove for recommendations. Still got to get a shit load of 2012 albums as well.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 15, 2012)

New DANZA song is being posted next week. But I'm probably going to try my hardest not to listen to it. I want to hear as little as possible from this album. That way, when the CD/Vinyl finally arrives, I can listen to it the way that I used to listen to all the albums that I purchased when I was younger. I can't really explain it, but I find it to be a better experience when you listen to a CD that you've been anticipating for so long, all while having heard as little as possible leading up to the release.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 15, 2012)

Riruka said:


> Haven't got through listening to all of these yet, but some really bloody good bands recommended here. Really really digging Oz, Cirith Ungol, Angel Witch, Cloven hoof so far.
> 
> This and the hardcore thread are an absolute treasure trove for recommendations. Still got to get a shit load of 2012 albums as well.



That's cool! A little insecure about Sabbrabells and Crowley, but the rest should be your cup of tea. Should try Doomsword too. Sounds like 20% old Cadlemass, 20% Scald, 20% old Manowar and 40% viking era Bathory. Excellent epic heavy metal with a doom edge to it, and with one of the best vocalist in the genre in form of Deathmaster.
Could try Gjallarhorn as well, which is even mroe viking era Bathory than Doomsword, and with the same vocalist.

And yes, they're great to pick up recommendations in, even though there doesn't seem to be too many with the same taste as myself here.


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 15, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qh16-TcU9yQ&list=LLbQM4DTkbs1p94w1mbKPniw&index=1&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]
Fell in love with song. Wish I could find the album.


----------



## Danielle (Sep 16, 2012)

I quite liked that track Yu. 

Just downloaded the album myself. Sent you the link in a pm. Could only find VBR, but the quality is pretty damn good.



Uncle Acid said:


> That's cool! A little insecure about Sabbrabells and Crowley, but the rest should be your cup of tea. Should try Doomsword too. Sounds like 20% old Cadlemass, 20% Scald, 20% old Manowar and 40% viking era Bathory. Excellent epic heavy metal with a doom edge to it, and with one of the best vocalist in the genre in form of Deathmaster.
> Could try Gjallarhorn as well, which is even mroe viking era Bathory than Doomsword, and with the same vocalist.
> 
> And yes, they're great to pick up recommendations in, even though there doesn't seem to be too many with the same taste as myself here.



I like Crowley, Doomsword.

Gjallarhorn is not my cup of tea right away. Maybe taking a little while to warm for me. 

Sabbrabells is one I'm having a bit of trouble to enjoy. I'm finding myself having trouble listening due to the vocalist atm.

Also looked at Frightmare and Blood Freak. I don't mind them. Grindcore has never been my favorite genre, but I do like Pig Destroyer, Rotten Sound, Napalm Death, Agoraphobic Nosebleed, Magrudergrind and Nasum. 

I find that I prefer grindcore with higher pitch screaming/shreiking. Those two certainly sound bloody sinister and evil. I just don't myself getting into them as much as a more relentless bludgeoning assault. Maybe I need to listen to more of them.

Finally got around to buying Jane Doe by Converge. Been meaning to get a physical copy of it for a while. 

Surprisingly I'm finding that my 60 year old mother is actually enjoying hearing metal and punk being blasted through the house by my stereo. Her favorite band is quickly becoming Strapping Young Lad.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 16, 2012)

I see. Well, glad you liked most of them, though. I'm not a big fan of Pig Destroyer, Rotten Sound and Agoraphobic Nosebleed as far as I can remember. Haven't heard anything from any of them in a few years or so, but they don't have enough punk or thrash/death metal for my taste. The first two Napalm Death albums and Nasum's punkier songs I like a lot, though. And I don't think Blood Freak sounds neither sinister or evil.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zLaoNpwSQYU[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgsB7ppTMbM[/YOUTUBE]




Pretty fun grindcore. Not constantly blasting, plenty of death and thrash riffs and none of that "OH LOOK AT HOW BR000000TAL WE ARE!!! LOOK AT HOW FAST WE CAN PLAY AND HOW DEEP I CAN GROWL!!! RAAAAWR!!!" shit, like Mortician. If I were to compare Blood Freak to something that's not music it would have to be slasher films and 70's-80's exploitation movies. I think it just has that feeling to the music. It's just fun, fun and more fun.

This is pretty much how I like my grindcore, and together with Blood Freak and Frightmare some of my favourites of the genre. It's bands that has a lot in common with either old schol death metal or hardcore/crust. I'm not into the type of grindcore that has more in comming with brutal death metal and shit like that.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BOiUAdIiZE0[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wa8lhTStlec[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzhoURAKoMA[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e6E79_1k1Z4[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XlR2nBQ8Edc[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wFxV5gVCk7Q[/YOUTUBE]




Goregrind however isn't my cup of tea, except for a few bands which I think is really good.


Edit: Jane Doe is great, btw. The whole album is amazing, but the title song is by far the best one. Man, I think it's fair to use the word epic about that one.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 16, 2012)

I think I'm with Uncle on this one.  I feel like most Grindcore kind of decided that punk influences were lame and left them behind--I still like Pig Destroyer (though I don't think anyone really things they're solely Grindcore anymore after Natasha) but when the band is basically just a noisier Death Metal with vomitorium vocals, I'm cool not listening to it.

My first Grindcore bands (when I started getting into abrasive music) were Napalm Death and Painkiller, though, so that may be why.


----------



## Danielle (Sep 16, 2012)

I can understand not liking the whole "brutal grind" type of the bands I listed. It does get quite tiring and fuck is it repetitive when the bands are rubbish. Pretentious as hell to boot. 

A band I like which seems to fit what you like in Grind/Crust is Bloody Phoenix. 

I'm warming to Blood Freak and Frightmare a bit more with more listening.

I like the first 4 of the songs you just posted as well. Bolt Thrower are absolutely fantastic. Got to sleep so will get to the next two tomorrow.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 16, 2012)

Riruka said:


> I like the first 4 of the songs you just posted as well. Bolt Thrower are absolutely fantastic.



Which means that grindcore with a old school death metal feel might be your thing. The three others are grindcore that's basically just sped up hardcore and crust, especially S.O.B. (hardcore) (which was a MAJOR influence on Napalm Death. For their second album Napalm Death was stealing S.O.B. riffs like crazy!) and Extreme Noise Terro (crust).

Yeah, Bolth Thrower rules. In Battle There Is No Law! is their only grindcore album, though. After that they got way more groovy and Iron Maiden influenced. They're often called the Iron Maiden of death metal. I think everything they've released are quality as fuck, but In Battle There Is No Law!, Realm of Chaos (Slaves to Darkness) and War Master are my favourite, in that order too. I always thought they got a little worse with each album, except for Those Once Loyal wich goes inbetween ...For Victory and Mercenary.


----------



## God (Sep 16, 2012)

BOLT THROWERR

S.O.B. is awesome too


----------



## Scud (Sep 16, 2012)

I always overlooked Bolt Thrower because their name made them sound like a power metal band :S

I guess I suck and should probably give them a listen haha


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 16, 2012)

Yes, yes you should.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 16, 2012)

I think Bolt Thrower is a very fitting name for a death metal band as groovy and heavy as Bolt Thrower. And on top of that most of their cover art and lyrics is about war, Warhammer 40k and Warhammer Fantasy Battles. Games Workshop even provided the band with artwork, something which I find to be awesome.

It's a shame they don't seem to be interested in releasign a new album anymore, though. They had one written but wasn't 100% satisfied, so they decided not to release it. Ugh!


----------



## Scud (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm going to go ahead and get their first couple of albums after listening to some clips. My biggest gripe with death metal from around that time (late 80's to early 90's) tends to be vocals, which I don't think will be an issue with BT. Their vocalist sounds far less annoying than this guy, anyway 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WakBgcZYnZs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (Sep 17, 2012)

it starts out giving you the impression some serious shit's about to go down


----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 18, 2012)

I don't have any problems with the vocalist in Clandestine. In fact, I love it. Not sure if you have heard it, but their debut album, Left Hand Path, is hell of a lot better than Clandestine and has got another vocalist. Half of those who like Left Hand Path criticize Clandestine because of the vocals. I don't get why of course, but some do. Entombed was best as Nihilist, though. Nihilist (1987-1989) is by fat the best Entombed release. It's even better than Left Hand Path.


----------



## Scud (Sep 18, 2012)

Cubey said:


> it starts out giving you the impression some serious shit's about to go down


And then those vocals come in and it really hits the fan.



Uncle Acid said:


> I don't have any problems with the vocalist in Clandestine. In fact, I love it. Not sure if you have heard it, but their debut album, Left Hand Path, is hell of a lot better than Clandestine and has got another vocalist. Half of those who like Left Hand Path criticize Clandestine because of the vocals. I don't get why of course, but some do. Entombed was best as Nihilist, though. Nihilist (1987-1989) is by fat the best Entombed release. It's even better than Left Hand Path.


I prefer Clandestine to Left Hand Path despite Nicke Andersson's obnoxious vocals. I'm of the opinion that it's a better album musically. That said, I'm not all too fond of the vocals on Left Hand Path either. It's one of the things that always kept me from putting Entombed higher on my list of priorities. 

I've never heard any of their stuff as Nihilist, although I was aware of the demos. Should I start off with any one in particular, or should I just get them all?


----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 18, 2012)

You should check out Nihilist (1987-1989) which is a comiplation with all their demos, as well as a few other songs. It's dirtier and obviously has a worse production (which I love, by the way!) than Left Hand Path, and the vocals are more thrasier and a little closer to those in Possessed and early Death.

You could try Death Breath too. Nicke Andersson of Entombed fame goes back to his old school death metal roots, and among the people who contribuate with vocals on the album are Scott Carlson (of Repulsion!!!), J?rgen Sandstr?m (Grave, Entombed, The Project Hate) and Robert Pehrsson (Deathwitch, Runemagic), and a little camee by Fred Estby (Carnage, Dismember). Stinking up the Night is a really good album. Not too sure about you and the vocals, though.

You could check out Death Breath (with Robert Pehrsson on vocals), Coffins of the Unembalmed Dead (with Scott Carlson on vocals) and Flabby Little Things From Beyond (with J?rgen Sandstr?m on vocals).


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 19, 2012)

I don't recall posting here yet. I like some metal/metal styled bands.

My favorite bands that have something to do with metal would be Tool, Neurosis, Isis, Yakuza, Converge, Gojira, Ne Obliviscaris,  Borknagar, Mastodon, Moonsorrow, Sigh, Tacoma Narrows Bridge Disaster, Cult of Luna, Godflesh, Fear Factory, Old Man Gloom.

Mainly into alt rock, grunge, 60s/70s blues based hard rock and some dance styles otherwise.


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Sep 19, 2012)

death metal fans may like my band?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1s2XytGGv7M[/YOUTUBE]

i posted a thread but what the hey.

niles new album is amazing and loving altered genesis by blood red throne so check them out. if you havent already


----------



## God (Sep 19, 2012)

hey man that was a sweet fuckin tune


----------



## destroy_musick (Sep 20, 2012)

-leaves MD for about a year; comes back to find Uncle Acid has taken my mantle as grindcore/death metal nerd-

My work here is done


----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 20, 2012)

Well, I wouldn't call me a grindcore or death metal nerd to be honest. But I do love me some old school death metal and grindcore, I cannot deny that.


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Sep 20, 2012)

cheers guys.

plugging away like a bastard on this one!


----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 20, 2012)

Not sure if there's anyone interested here, but Necromancy just released their first album. I really can't wait to hear it. Both their demos are amazing. 80's black metal with plenty of heavy metal to it. Think Bathory's debut album mixed with Slayer's "Show No Mercy" and add a little of Mercyful Fate's "Don't Break the Oath" on the top and   and you're getting close to their sound. I love the cover art and the few songs I've heard are nothing short but amazing.



Three new songs can be heard here: 

I love it. I just wish there was more bands that sounds like this. Norway's Black Magic got a sound similar to this too. 


Another interesting band with a new releases is Satan's Wrath, the new band of previous Electric Wizard bassist Tas. It's a fine, fine mix of Slayer's "Show No Mercy" and Possessed's "Seven Churches". The whole album can be heard here: Epicloud HERE

The production is way too clean and should have been a lot rougher, but it still sounds really good.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 28, 2012)

No interest for something as amazing as Necromancy on here? What?

Checked out Enslaved's new album last night. I think I managed to hear about a minute of each of the four first songs before I had to turn of. Fucking hell, what a shitty band they have become. Jesus.Fucking.Christ.!


----------



## God (Sep 28, 2012)

Enslaved were pretty good around Vertebrae 
Smh.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 28, 2012)

I've hated everything they've released after Below the Lights. I think all the last five albums are shite as well. Proper shite as a live band nowadays too.


----------



## God (Sep 29, 2012)

Only listened to like two of their albums, but I'm not a very big hardcore black metal fan (that is, kvlt shit)


----------



## Scud (Sep 29, 2012)

Thorn EP is by far the best thing Enslaved has done in years. Probably because it doesn't sound like their last couple albums at all.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w6ZdBs8dTyk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 1, 2012)

Regarding a new TDEP album:

“This new material is very punk, very hardcore influenced. Maybe it’s all the amazing bands reuniting from my youth that is inspiring this. Billy and I have just been listening to old hardcore records blasting through my house and then going down to the dungeon and just bashing. Greg [Puciato] also seems to be in a very dark place lyrically. I think it’s going to be pretty creepy. If these songs don’t put some holes in the wall I don’t know what will.”

Dillinger going hardcore/punk? Fuck yeah. Sign me up.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Oct 5, 2012)

Uncle Acid said:


> Not sure if there's anyone interested here, but Necromancy just released their first album. I really can't wait to hear it. Both their demos are amazing. 80's black metal with plenty of heavy metal to it. Think Bathory's debut album mixed with Slayer's "Show No Mercy" and add a little of Mercyful Fate's "Don't Break the Oath" on the top and and you're getting close to their sound. I love the cover art and the few songs I've heard are nothing short but amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> Three new songs can be heard here:



Been listening to this album almost on repeat since yesterday. Fucking hell! This is seriously amazing, guys. A-fuckin-mazing, and even better than I dared to hope. God damn!


----------



## God (Oct 12, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Xi_TafYAcd8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Danielle (Oct 14, 2012)

So Wintersun's Time I has been leaked online. 

After listening to the album I have to say I enjoyed it but it was far far too short. 3 tracks with vocals all around 10 minutes and 2 shorter instrumentals. As a stand alone album I think it needed more. Of course the second half is coming next year sometime. Maybe I should reserve judgement till then. The music is not as guitar driven as the first album. More Symphonic on this album, a lot of orchestrations. The problem with this as I see it is perhaps 50% of the music live will be put through as a backing track. The album has less impressive guitar moments then the last. I also feel the songs are a bit too long or at least slightly repetitive due to the amount of layering and complexity of every track. 

The worst worry is that the second album sounds pretty much the same and will end up being 80 minutes of repetition when you put the two together. Still the album is very "epic" and is absolutely over the top.

Heh maybe it'll grow on me.


----------



## Scud (Oct 15, 2012)

Doesn't sound like it was really worth the 5 years of delays.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 15, 2012)

Nothing would have been.

They doomed themselves from the get-go.

Like the new Converge, but they are toning down some of the pre-Jane Doe insanity.  Come on, you know no one listens to Petitioning the Empty Sky or When Forever Comes Crashing Down.

Though, to be fair Cruel Bloom was one of my favorite tracks on Axe to Fall.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Oct 15, 2012)

You only need one Converge album and that is Jane Doe. The rest of their albums isn't 1/100000000th as good as Jane Doe, even though several of the albums are good. Just not good enough.

I've got a massive kick on Beastmilk lately. It's not a metal band, but I'll post it here since Kvohst (ex-D?dheimsgard, ex-Code, Hexvessel) is in the band. We're talking post-punk with superb vocals. Catchy as fuck.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eguJdCCxNgE[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32UAkELgbjo[/YOUTUBE]

How fucking awesome is this band? Both the 7" EP (which both this sons are taken from) and their demo is really, really good.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 16, 2012)

New Behold the Arctopus (dropped the ellipses, apparently) is about what you'd expect--though I'm liking it more than Skullgrid already.  I was hoping the inclusion of Walter would be enough to mix things up, but what can you do?


----------



## God (Oct 17, 2012)

so is it worth checking or what? skullgrid 2.0?


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 17, 2012)

Naw, that last track is pretty ballin' and it's pretty short--like 28 minutes, so it never really over stays its welcome.  If you like their EPs, it's probably worth it.


----------



## Scud (Oct 17, 2012)

I wasn't really keen on Skullgrind. Like, at all. That said, I genuinely enjoyed this release. Annihilvore pretty much made the whole thing worth it for me. Ten and a half minutes of great shit.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 1, 2012)

New Pig Destroyer


----------



## God (Nov 1, 2012)

awesome 

need more metal bands incorporating strings and horns, i'm just not good at finding this shit


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 1, 2012)

Diablo Swing Orchestra
Panzerballett
Jelonek
Sigh
SepticFlesh
Grayceon
Giant Squid
Unexpect
..and like 90% of the well funded Power Metal bands.

This is a tiny list, too.


----------



## God (Nov 1, 2012)

already familiar with sigh, SF, and unexpect

will check out the others thuogh


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 6, 2012)

Despite Ozzy Osbourne having a totally shot voice and probably being hopeless live I decided to get some tickets to go and see Black Sabbath locally before they end up never coming here again. 

Either way, enjoying introducing a friend to a lot of heavy metal bands. In particular he has taken a liking to Devin Townsend, Nevermore and Fear Factory.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 3, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Nothing would have been.
> 
> They doomed themselves from the get-go.
> 
> ...



i genuinely do listen to petitioning the empty sky - the saddest day, shingles, albatross, and farewell note to this city are all good 'uns


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 4, 2012)

I like Petitioning the Empty Sky and When Forever Comes Crashing, too; but most people that like Converge listened to Jane Doe in Middle/High School.

Also, totally about to bump this thread.

Does anyone one no if I'm missing out on some crazy Painkiller (band) madness, or bands like it?  I just listened to Utilitarian by Napalm Death again and I love the track with Zorn on it, and I realized I wish there was more Grindcore with that fucking great, spastic Sax over it.

I know it's a long shot, since it's the metal thread, but I beg you!


----------



## Uncle Acid (Dec 4, 2012)

Cephalic Carnage "G.lobal O.verhaul D.evice", "Ohrwurm" and "Repangaea"'s got sax as far as I remember. Not sure if it is what you're looking for, though.

And "Utilitarian"'s a a pretty good death metal album, but it was ruined by the fucking drum triggers. CLICK CLICK CLICK CLICK!


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 4, 2012)

Yeah, I'm certainly not a fan of triggers--and I am really a Scum NP fan, but it's was still a pretty good album for a bunch of aging Crust Punks. 

I'll check those out, but I'm really looking for the Painkiller sound, and I don't think it exists unless John Zorn is in the band.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Dec 4, 2012)

Ahh, I see. Never heard about Painkiller myself and I am sure it's not my cup of tea anyway.


----------



## destroy_musick (Dec 4, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I like Petitioning the Empty Sky and When Forever Comes Crashing, too; but most people that like Converge listened to Jane Doe in Middle/High School.
> 
> Also, totally about to bump this thread.
> 
> ...





Can also give Le Scrawl, Prelapse and Little Women a try


----------



## destroy_musick (Dec 4, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Yeah, I'm certainly not a fan of triggers--and I am really a Scum NP fan, but it's was still a pretty good album for a bunch of aging Crust Punks.
> 
> I'll check those out, but I'm really looking for the Painkiller sound, and I don't think it exists unless John Zorn is in the band.



Also, as someone who loves his crust, the current incarnation are nowhere near crustie, nor ever were. INfact, the reasons alot of the older members left is because of the fact the new guys wanted to be more metal

and i'm done!


----------



## God (Dec 4, 2012)

^ not too much of a rant tbh


----------



## destroy_musick (Dec 4, 2012)

More of a case that I'm vanishing back into the shadows than having a rant


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 4, 2012)

destroy_musick said:


> Can also give Le Scrawl, Prelapse and Little Women a try



Aww shit.

Well, I don't really fancy Le Scrawl, but I lost Prelapse in an HD crash, so thanks for that and I'll check out Little Women.



destroy_musick said:


> Also, as someone who loves his crust, the current incarnation are nowhere near crustie, nor ever were. INfact, the reasons alot of the older members left is because of the fact the new guys wanted to be more metal
> 
> and i'm done!



Haha, even I know that.

I meant the people themselves, not the music.  You're right--not by a long shot.


----------



## Vasco (Dec 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcswE4Rq-_g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 9, 2012)

I am so kvlt my MSN changed its settings to Norwegian on its own.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 9, 2012)

That's pretty tr00.


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 10, 2012)

I'll just leave this here...


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 10, 2012)

I laughed really hard.


----------



## God (Dec 10, 2012)

so i finished checking out the new panzerballett and it was fucking AMAZING

why had i never heard of this band before this thread


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 10, 2012)

It was pretty swell.

That cover was awful, though.

Panzerballett isn't very good with vocals, since they tend to either be background noise (which is fine I guess, like some of their stuff in Hart... whatever) or really, really bad like that stupid cover.  The female vocals in Mein Tail were pretty good.


----------



## God (Dec 10, 2012)

agreed about the vocals but meh, the instrumentation was really wonderful, and dat sax
now that's what i like, something unique without being a gimmick

i likd the cover too, pretty sci-fi

they reminded me a bit of crimson glory, except they weren't self-indulgent and knew when to cut vocals out unlike glory


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 10, 2012)

I really liked the first track with the guest trumpeter.

I want to hear more of that.

I felt like it was a mostly solid album, better than the new Diablo Swing Orchestra.

That album incredibly uneven, with some of their best songs on it and some of their worst.


----------



## God (Dec 10, 2012)

i didnt look into that 

pb's got me interested in metal again so i should just do it now while i'm not lazy


----------



## Uncle Acid (Dec 15, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TN2GCjPh0Hw[/YOUTUBE]

New Ghost song. Probably their best song till now. Really enjoying it.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 16, 2012)

Fuckin' ace.

I hadn't heard of the band before, but I'm looking forward to the album.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Dec 16, 2012)

Really? Ghost was one of, if not THE most talked about metal bands in 2010 and 2011. When they released their first album in june of 2010 they got a massive amount of attention, and when they released their first album in october that same year it all went crazy. I can't remember seeing a new metal band getting that much attention before.

Opus Eponymous, their debut album, sounds a lot different than this song, though. It's a rock album influenced by stuff like Blue ?yster Cult and other classic acts, as well as a little Mercyful Fate and King Diamond, but there's not much of it in the band's sound, though. THeir debut album is really good, too. Catchy rock with metal influences, but not tivoli sounding as his song. Check out Ritual on youtube.

They've got a great image too:




With Trivioum from a magazine.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 16, 2012)

I wasn't as active with metal for the last couple of years.

I monitor other genres more closely, but lately I've been swinging back into metal (like I was in 2006-7) and I'm really liking some of the stuff this year.  I love the image, too.  I think this album will definitely be more my speed, though.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Dec 17, 2012)

Oh, I see. I have high hopes for the album. Sounds like they're getting a lot closer to something that's theirs, opposite to the catchy and good, but unoriginal first album. Really looking forward to this one, as well as plenty of others in 2013. Probably gonna be another good year for metal.


----------



## Bonney (Dec 21, 2012)

Yeah I have high hopes for their new release as well. Even though their first had quite a lot of fanfare from some it never got out of being a pretty good album for me maybe due to not being that original I guess. I certainly do have interest to see where they go next though.

Spent quite a bit of time listening to I's Between Two Worlds, I love the fusion of Black Metal stylings and bluesier hard rock. Pretty unique and the musicians on the album do a very good job keeping consistent. 

Also went to see a local Thrash metal act with a friend of mine. They were called In Malice's Wake, they were very impressive live. Interestingly as I got home I found out that they had 2 albums out. They are high energy thrash with aggressive vocals without trending into trying to be brutal. 

Heres on of their tracks called Onslaught from their second LP.











Not the most original but pretty high energy stuff.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Dec 21, 2012)

Yeah, I's "Between Two Worlds" is a good album. Sounds like newer Immortal mixed with Motorhead and some more of Bathory's viking albums. Haven't been listening to the album for quite some time, but it was on repeat for a long time after it was released.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 30, 2012)

Pimp up for the metal fans, yo.


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 31, 2012)

I feel so scene when I listen to yuyoyuppe sometimes.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 2, 2013)

There's no scene to be had.


----------



## South of Hell (Jan 2, 2013)

So what new releases are you gents stoked for this year?


----------



## Scud (Jan 3, 2013)

Fucking Necrophagist. We may FINALLY get to hear the new album. Carcass and Ephel Duath both have new albums slated for release this year as well.

Devin Townsend might get around to Z2, which would be nice. Besides that, too many other bands have shit coming out for me to keep track


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 6, 2013)

I honestly wasn't too impressed the new Pig Destroyer album.  It felt a little... thin and not terribly grabbing, especially after the Natasha EP.  With all kinds of good metal coming out before and around it, it really wasn't that interesting and I've listened to it maybe a handful of times.

The bonus disc with all the covers was kind of cool, though.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jan 9, 2013)

Anybody else hear the new Alice in Chains song?


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jan 13, 2013)

Oh shit, Tetra's back. Welcome!


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 13, 2013)

I forgot how damn good Jamie Saft's Black Shabbis was.

In 2009 I remember being floored by it, especially by how well Saft's jazzy noodling keyboards fit over the amalgam of Doom, Thrash and Southern metal.  It's a varied album that flows very well and feels consistent.  

I love Saft's Jazz and Klezmer work, especially in the Masada and Book of Angels albums and concerts, but it was interesting to hear his take on Metal.   He was in Beta Popes, but this certainly was different, even for Saft.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jan 13, 2013)

Also, looking forward to new stuff from these  bands that I can remember for the top of my head:

Gruesome Stuff Relish (grindcore)
Manilla Road (epic metal)
Fen (post black metal)
Cult of Luna (post metal / sludge)
Krypts (death metal)
Darkthrone (heavy metal)
D?dsengel (black metal)
Thyrfing (viking / pagan metal)
Ghost (rock)
Summoning (epic black metal)
Nokturnal Mortum (pagan metal)

That's the stuff I know of at the moment. Summoning is the one I want the hardest at the moment. Seven years since their last album, Oath Bound, and that one is their best together with Stronghold, and I can't wait to hear what they've come up with this time. Loving te artwork:


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 13, 2013)

New Fen is looking pretty swell, honestly.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 13, 2013)

You know what would be really Good? Sleepytime Gorilla Museum.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 13, 2013)

As far as the immediate future goes, I'm looking forward to Shai Hulud's new album the most.

Also can't wait for the new records from Dillinger, Chimp Spanner, How to Destroy Angels and Omnium Gatherum.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 14, 2013)

Lord Yu said:


> You know what would be really Good? Sleepytime Gorilla Museum.



lol

I don't think it's happening any time soon, if ever.  It was due out years ago now.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jan 14, 2013)

Is swell good or bad? I know the album leaked beboer xmas but I haven't had the chance to try it yet. Really enjoy their past stuff so I expect much from this one.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 14, 2013)

Listening to the (not so) new BtBaM right now. Didn't even know it came out last year. Man, I'm so terrible with handling different mediums simultaneously (right now I'm in a gaming period). Gonna give those Boskov pimps a listen to, eventually. Hopefully.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## Uncle Acid (Jan 16, 2013)

Nye Darkthrone song can be heard on Peaceville's soundcloud page. I fucking love the song. The first halt is speed metal in the vein of Agent Steel and Metal Church, and the second half changes between Hellhammer and Celtic Frost worship. And this is supossed to just be half of the actual song. Really looking forward to the albun now.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 24, 2013)

So I realize I'm practically the only person in this thread who listens to the accessible and trendy progressive metalcore/hardcore stuff, or whatever you wanna call it, so no one will probably give this a shot, but I'm gonna go ahead an post it anyway.

This band is called *DISSIPATE*, and they're fairly new. And with Danza officially done with I needed another super technical and aggressive band to fill that chaotic void for me, and this band does just that. Their guitarist (_Mike Gianelli_) can flat out shred. I admire the way he can go from being extremely technical and efficient at one section--and then go to a more straightforward playing style that focuses more on catchy riffs to reel the listener in. 

I get that this isn't for everyone, but they still fucking rule. Their EP was one of my favorite releases for all of 2012.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jan 25, 2013)

I fell off the whole thing about Black Debbath after the release of "Den femte statsmakt", but "Nei til runkesti ? Ekeberg" are Black Debbath back where they belong. Groovy riffs, catchy chorus and hilarious lyrics.

"The release of the single coincides with a nation-wide campaign to save the Ekeberg Forest, a Millennium-Old Forest in the Oslo surroundings from a development project that is thought to threaten the integrity of this hugely popular hiking spot. "

They just doesn't want sculptures in the Ekeberg forest as it will turn it into a wanktrail.


----------



## Bonney (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm really digging Voivod's Target Earth album. Supposedly much better then their last few. Never got around to listening to them before this album, so I'll be checking out their first few albums.

Been going through sputnik listings and found a liking for the new albums by : Lord Mantis, Soul Cycle, Carach Angren, Exotic Animal Petting Zoo, Wo Fat, Galneryus, Anaal Nathrakh so far. Still going through more of them.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm not a massive Voivod fan myself, but I love their two first albums. Really different from what would come later. Very punk inspired thrash. But the new one sounds like Dimension Hatross and Nothingface. So those two, as well as Killing Technology should be right down your alley.


I finally got myself to check out Fen's newest album called Dustwalker yesterday. Sounds really good, but they haven't evolved and grown much over the years. More of the same.

Neige is out of Lantlos, which is a shame. He fitted so well into Lantlos. Still excited for their next album.

And after waiting many years we're finally getting something new from the master of ice cold black metal. Paysage d'Hiver are releasing a new demo in February, his first album since 2007. This I really can't wait for.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jan 27, 2013)

I've also heard the new Gruesome StufF Relish album, and while it sound really good, I'm a little disappointed. It doesn't sound close to as good as their previous two album, but since I really liked it I'll keep listening to it and hopefully it'll grow a lot.

But other bands will have a hard time matching the coverart for the album. Phenomenal! But I believe Devil (who'll release a new album soon) and Ghost can match it, but other than that I do not see who can do it.


----------



## Ubereem (Jan 27, 2013)

Some new Opeth stuff coming out Spring 13.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 27, 2013)

Vovoid became wayyy to grunge and 'alt rock' after their first, like, two albums so I couldn't really stand to listen to them.  Once the production picked, they stopped being fun.  We'll see about the new one, though, I suppose.

I've already written plenty about Heritage, but suffice it to say that I'm not holding my breath for a new Opeth album.  I do like them, 'tr00' metal fans be damned, but Heritage was a cheap chinese buffet of prog bells and whistles without anything to carry it.  If I wanted to listen to 70s prog, I'd listen to it; hell, if I wanted to listen to 70s prog being made today, I'd listen to Steven Wilson or Astra or Wobbler, not Opeth.

Storm Corrosion was promising, though.  Too bad we didn't get more quality like Drag Ropes for the rest of the album, but I still really enjoyed it.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jan 27, 2013)

If you don't like Dimension Hatr?ss and/or Nothingface you should just find something else to listen to. You can hear elements from War and Pain, Rrr???aaarrr and Killing Technology, but they aren't the main sound on the album.

I'd be excited for a new Opeth album if it was 98/99, but not in 2013. Ther last listenable album was Damnation, everything after's been shite from begining to end. And ?kerfeldt has gone from being one of the best extreme metal vocalists to be a weak ass parody of himself.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 27, 2013)

I know; I'm familiar with Vovoid, but mostly because I tried most of their albums to see if I'd find something I'd enjoy.  Guess not.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jan 28, 2013)

I see. I listen to their first two albums a lot, and while I didn't like Killing Technology, Dimension Hatr?ss and Nothingface for a long time, I like them now. I should probably give them even more playtime.

Oh, seeing Agalloch and Fen in May, and these bands are ready for the Inferno Festival in March: Satyricon, _Deicide_, Moonspell, Dark Funeral, Taake, *Solefald*, *Hades Almighty*, _Behexen_, _Helheim_, _Krakow_, Purified in Blood, Aeternus, _Carach Angren_, *Vulture Industries*, Cor Scorpii, *Diskord*, In Vain, *Ghost*

The bold one I'll see for sure, and the italic ones are bands I might check out. And yet there's plenbty of bands left that will be announced next month. This gonna be good as usual.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jan 30, 2013)

Saint Vitus added to the Inferno Festival bill. ANother must-see band for me. Lovely!


----------



## Uncle Acid (Feb 4, 2013)

The full Inferno Festival is out. A little disappointed about the rest of the announcements, but it's a 4 day party wityh some goods bands and good people. It's gonna be amazing.


[Norway]Aeternus
[Norway]Altaar
_[Finland]Baptism_
_[Finland]Behexen_
[Norway]Blood Tsunami
[Netherlands]Carach Angren
[Norway]Chrome Division
[Norway]Cor Scorpii
[Sweden]Dark Funeral
_[USA]Deicide_
*[Norway]Diskord*
[Norway]Exeloume
[Norway]Faanefjell
[Germany]Fleshcrawl
*[Sweden]Ghost*
*[Norway]Hades Almighty*
[Poland]Hate
*[Norway]Helheim*
_[Denmark]Horned Almighty_
[Norway]Imbalance
[Norway]In Vain
[Norway]Iskald
[_Norway]Krakow_
[Norway]Kr?ke
[Norway]Man The Machetes
[Norway]Mion's Hill
[Portugal]Moonspell
[Italy]Morbo
[USA]Mos Generator
[Norway]Ninth Circle
[Norway]Purified in Blood
*[USA]Saint Vitus*
[Denmark]Saturnus
[Norway]Satyricon
*[Norway]Solefald*
[Norway]Solstorm
[Norway]Spectral Haze
[Norway]Taake
*[Norway]Vulture Industries*
[Ireland]Warpath
[India]Zygnema

There's yet three bands left to be announced, but I'm not getting my hopes up. Not sure if I will get to see Saint Vitus either, as they play on John Dee which roms only about 400 people. Gotta be there early to get a spot, that's for sure.

[YOUTUBE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QCaXp3LNhR4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Uncle Acid (Feb 5, 2013)

New songs from Jess and the Ancient Ones and Uncle Acid & the Deadbeats

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hgWxb1bXkE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DW_f43OxGLo[/YOUTUBE]

I fucking love both!


----------



## Misao (Feb 7, 2013)

Huge fan of these guys.

[YOUTUBE]lArCdr0WDT4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Uncle Acid (Feb 14, 2013)

It's always been cool to hate on these guys, and in a way I do understand peoples disgust with this band. But man, this is such an underrated album. There's plenty of black metal elements and influences on this album, but this is NOT black metal. Not that it mattes, it's nderrated as fuck anyway, and by far Dimmu Borgir's best album. "Vredesbyrd" and "Allehelgens D?d I Helveds Rike" are the stand out tracks, but the whole album is really good. 

Vortex sings as he always does - like a God!
Mustis are handling the synth and piano so well. He's pretty much the whole sound on this album. Excellent performance by him.
Nicholas Barker is one hell of a drummer. He often fails with the sound of the drum, but fuck me, what a drummer! He's beasting so much on Dusk... and Her Embrace and In Defiance of Existence. Great man!


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 1, 2013)

Yeah, I liked that album back then. Haven't listened to it and Dimmu in general for years now though.

So, after a couple of years I decided on a whim to give BE another spin. It's still an album that requires special mood and attention, and it might be pretentious and all that, but hell if it isn't one of the most ambitious albums out there. Has some quite powerful moments. Perfect Element and Remedy Lane are still my favorites from them though.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Mar 1, 2013)

Dimmu Borgir isn't a band that I listen to a lot, but when I do, I do enjoy myself. But I only enjoy Spiritual Black Dimensions, Death Cult Armageddon and to some degree Enthrone Darkness Triumphant and the original Stormbl?st. But I haven't listened to SBD and EDT for a very, very long time, so I don't know what I feel about them today. Gonna give 'em both a listen during the weekend.

The worst thing about Dimmu Borgir is that it takes up too much time for its members. I wish Galder would spend more time on Old Man's Child, despite Old Man's Child's two last albums have been a little disappointing, though good nonetheless. But Old Man's Child at its best are so much better than Dimmu Borgir. All of Old Man's Child's are worth your time, but I'd rate them like this:

1. Revelation 666: the Curse of Damnation (10/10)
2. In the Shades of Life (10/10)
3. In Defiance of Existence (9/10)
4. The Pagan Prosperity (8/10)
5. Ill-natured Spiritual Invasion (8/10)
6. Born of the Flickering (8/10)
7. Vermin (7/10)
8. Slaves of the World (7/10)

Hoping for a new album soon. Would be interesting.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 5, 2013)

Fucking Pig Destroyer.

First Book Burner was an unremarkable disappointment, but now Mass and Volume is actually pretty good.  Stop pulling Natasha EPs, damnit.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Mar 5, 2013)

1. Mills
2. God Alone
3. A Body Shrouded
4. Burnt Year
5. A Remedy and a Fever

I am not impressed by the cover (yet), but the bands' debut album is a masterpiece and the second album isn't too far behind the debut quality wise, so I expect a massive album here. Really looking forward to this.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 12, 2013)

It's been 8 fucking years, but we finally got wind of more Subterranean Masquerade with that new single Tomer dropped.  I'm liking it; I hope they don't stick too strongly with the Eastern theme I'm sensing in the first song, because I liked the bizarre amalgam of styles we got in Suspended Animation Dreams, but I'm not worried.

Bitchin' cover, too.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Mar 13, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=afvx9qqLYCU[/YOUTUBE]

New Ghost song. I'm fucking love this. There's a lot of mid-era Therion in this song, and I like that.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 17, 2013)

I might have grown up on Metallica, but at this point I appreciate Megadeth and Slayer more. And I mean waaaaaay more. MoP is still one of my favs though.

Giving a spin to Mass & Volume now.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Mar 17, 2013)

I love "Kill 'em All" and especially their demo "No Life til Leather", but other than that I think Metallica is crap. Megadeth made some really good songs on their two first albums, but both are ruined by Mustaine's poor vocals. But Slayer's two first albums are the best out of the three bands' releases. Amazing albums, and the two albums that I bother with from Slayer.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 19, 2013)

Get me some new Black Metal guys. I'm running into stagnation.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 19, 2013)

New Kvelertak is out, along with Ensemble Pearl.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Mar 19, 2013)

Kvelertak is probably the worst band to come out of Norway since... uh, forever. Hardcore/metal band without any balls at all, and hardcore without balls is the worst kind of music.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 19, 2013)

Thank you for your input!


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 20, 2013)

My album of the week is Portal's Swarth. Where has this album been?


----------



## God (Mar 21, 2013)

Kvelertak have their genius moments, they arent bad. I dont think every black metal band needs to abuse the same tired formula all the time, its shit like that why its as stale as it is.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 21, 2013)

Ensemble Pearl was not what I expected; it's a little... ambient for my tastes, but it's pretty good.  Having members of Boris in it I expected more oomph, though.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Mar 21, 2013)

Cubey said:


> Kvelertak have their genius moments, they arent bad. I dont think every black metal band needs to abuse the same tired formula all the time, its shit like that why its as stale as it is.



Since when was Kvelertak a black metal band?

And black metal is stale? What? I guess you haven't checked out many black metal albums post-95, huh?


----------



## Uncle Acid (Mar 21, 2013)

Should be very, very interesting. Their last album was the best since the debut, and an amazing album, so this should be good.


----------



## God (Mar 21, 2013)

Last i checked kvelertak was black metal...

Not all black metal is stale, but alot of it is very generic


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 21, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Ensemble Pearl was not what I expected; it's a little... ambient for my tastes, but it's pretty good.  Having members of Boris in it I expected more oomph, though.



It was a beautiful bit of ambient that made me shed holy tears.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Mar 22, 2013)

Cubey said:


> Last i checked kvelertak was black metal...
> 
> Not all black metal is stale, but alot of it is very generic



Well, you're wrong and should check again. Kvelertak has never been a black metal band. They're a hardcore punk band with a lot of rock 'n' roll and a little black metal (and other metal genres such as heavy metal and southern rock) in their sound.

I would dare to say that Taylor Swift isn't a dubstep artist just because she has dubstep elements on "I Knew You Were Trouble".

I would also dare to say that the new Darkthrone album, The Underground Resistance, has got just as much black metal in its sound than what Kvelertak does, maybe even more, but it's still far from being a black metal album. It's a heavy/speed metal album with black metal elements. Simple as that, really.



Alot of post-rock is generic. A lot of heavy metal is generic. A lot of hip hop is generic. A lot of death metal is generic. A lot of shoegaxe is generic and so on. That's something that can be said about every single genre there is.

I haven't checked out many black metal releases in 2013, but I can still name a handful of album that I have heard that isn't very generic. Two of those albums would be "Gravlund - Horns of Hallucigenic Creation" and "Koldbrann - Vertigo". Both are very traditional sounding, yet far from being generic.

So yeah, it can be summed up to this: black metal is a genre with a billion generic bands, but so is every other genre out there.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 22, 2013)

Lord Yu said:


> It was a beautiful bit of ambient that made me shed holy tears.



Somebody pitched it to me as sludge so I was waiting for something else, I suppose.  It did sound like Burial Chamber Trio, though, if a little more active than an O'Malley project.  

The new Boris went in kind of the same direction as well.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Mar 22, 2013)

The new Boris album was a big disappointment to me. As most people know, I'm a huge, huge Boris fan and I either LOVE and ADORE or enjoy everything they've done in the past, and the new coverart looked promising to me. It wasn't a very good cover, but I was thinking they've made either a hardcore, sludge or drone/noise album judging by the cover. The album isn't bad, but it isn't very good as a whole either. It's not a red thread through the album. It's just a shitload of different songs. It could easily have been leftovers from many of their previous albums, because that's exactly what the album sounds like - a compilation album. A few of the post-rock-ish/shoegaze-ish are really good and beautiful, but that's it for me. The only Boris album I've ever deleted off my computer.

But when you release as much as Boris you're almost doomed to be releasing something less good sooner or later. They'll come back with something great soon enough. I know that.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 22, 2013)

I was hoping for a more dark and aggressive Boris, too, so it was kind of a let down with the direction they did, as it feels almost like a sketch rather than a full picture.  After Attention Please! and New Album, I was hoping for a return to full, noisy form but oh well.

Still excited as shit to see them in April.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 22, 2013)

I've been listening to black metal almost non stop for the past several days.

Portal, S.V.E.S.T, Dodecahedron, Abigor, albums end to end.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Mar 23, 2013)

I'm not a fan of either of those bands meself. Can't stand Portal to be honest, but I really want to see them live. I fucking love their image. But yeah, I prefer my death metal more straight forward than what these guys offer.


----------



## Scud (Mar 23, 2013)

I haven't heard much from Portal beyond Vexovoid, but I find them to be... boring, I guess. They kind of remind me of a Wrest project.


----------



## God (Mar 24, 2013)

Martyrdod is tge shit


----------



## Uncle Acid (Mar 24, 2013)

I have to agree. Their last album was good, but a major disappointment though. They should never have left the black metal influences behind and gone for a neocrust sound in the vein of older Tragedy. They were so much better when they played brutal crust with black metal influences.

You should check out bands like Gallhammer (crust/doom with black metal), Okkulokrati (hardcore/black metal), Night Hag (hardcore/black metal), Castevet (prigressive black metal/post-hardcore), Tempest (post-black metal/hardcore), Bone Awl (black metal/punk), War Ripper (black/thrash/punk) and Barbatos (black/thrash/punk) . Good shit.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Mar 24, 2013)

By the way, I'm having a massive kick om these albums nowadays (seeing them live in less a week, too, unless we get there too late and don't get a spot):





Lovely old school doom metal. Imagine Black Sabbath reproducing with Black Flag and you'll get close to the sound of their earlier albums, especially on Hallow's Victim. Dave Chandler's such a good riffer, Armando Acosta was a shabby but awesome drummer and Scott Reagers was an amazing vocalist. I prefer him to Wino to be honest, and I prefer the two first albums to "Born Too Late", even though all three are amazing.

Edit: Been checking some possible setlists and shit for the band lately, and it so happens they are also covering Black Flag when playing live. Won't do that now, though, since it's a festival gig. They're not playing too much old stuff live, though. Nothing from the debut as far as I can see. Such a shame.


----------



## Bonney (Mar 27, 2013)

Saint Vitus are amazing indeed. First album is my favorite of theirs. 

Listening to this years albums by In Vain, Caladan Brood, Inter Arma, Shai Hulud, Paysage d'Hiver and the new Darkthrone. I had given up on DT after a few of their released in the last while, but I found myself enjoying the new one. Of course it is not the DT that many loved, but I find it interesting at least.

Looking forward to Ghost immensely, loved the majority of the leaked tracks so far. 

Also getting into a few from last year like the albums by We Lost at Sea, Carach Angren, Daylight Dies and Anaal Nathrakh.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Mar 27, 2013)

PdH are one of my all time favourite BM bands, so I am really looking forward to checking it out.

New Darkthrone is amazing. Especially the last song on the album makes me wanna slay someone or something.

New Ghost should be good. All three songs are amazing, and the MV for Year Zero is really cool too.

Sitting on the train heading for Oslo now. INFERNO is kicking off today. 7.5 hours on train, then to my brother to get drunk.

Seeing Solefald one of these days, and In Vain is their back up taking care of the instruments. One of Solefalds members are the brother to one in In Vain.

The whole festival will be a big, intense and good party.


----------



## Akatora (Mar 27, 2013)

Stumbled over another good oldie:


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFpJKOngQoU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (Mar 27, 2013)

Uncle Acid said:


> I have to agree. Their last album was good, but a major disappointment though. They should never have left the black metal influences behind and gone for a neocrust sound in the vein of older Tragedy. They were so much better when they played brutal crust with black metal influences.
> 
> You should check out bands like Gallhammer (crust/doom with black metal), Okkulokrati (hardcore/black metal), Night Hag (hardcore/black metal), Castevet (prigressive black metal/post-hardcore), Tempest (post-black metal/hardcore), Bone Awl (black metal/punk), War Ripper (black/thrash/punk) and Barbatos (black/thrash/punk) . Good shit.



Yeah i was kind of disappointed with that too
I love martyrdod's brand of hardcore/black
If i wanted just the crust i would be listening to nails or some shit

Good shit on the recs, will check them out

In other news

EEEEAAAAAAAERRRRRRRRRRRTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Akatora (Mar 29, 2013)

I know this is the metal thread and this is hard rock, but I can't seem to find any threads for hardrock and this is probably the closest i guess ^^'


Anyway New Airbourne song:


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fgurejfxYSQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## destroy_musick (Apr 3, 2013)

So, for no real reason other than my own sense of gratification, I'm pulling off a 12 hour metal marathon on radio. I'm streaming right now (3 hours in). The radio page has a chat/song request function, so if any of my old friends here wanna pay me a visit and a nod of support, it would be much appreciated

Reverse joke?


----------



## Uncle Acid (Apr 3, 2013)

A small update from Inferno Festival:

My girlfriend went with me and it was her first time, and it made the whole thing a little calmer. Didn't drink nearly as much as I usually do, but I drank enough anyway. Didn't see as many bands as I usually have done either. But the festival was great as always, except for the expensive beer. Way, way, way too expensive. And the disappointed of Ghost canceling their gig never really got out of my mind.

Wednesday:

*Vulture Induesties*: They had some problems with their sound, so the gig wasn't more than OK. But they played a "Devil Doll" song and that was freaking amazing. I think they introduced the song as "a mix between Devil Doll and Vulture Industries", and it was amazing. Was gonna see Helheim too, but they didn't let us in after we had been out since they though a few of us were too drunk.

Thursday:

*Deicide*: This was the only gig we saw this day, and it was amazing. Glen Benton was in form and destroyed Rockefeller almost alone. His vocals were top notch and as hellish as it gets. Pretty decent setlist too, even though I'd love to see more from the debut. Ten songs from the three fist albums is impressive anyway.

Friday:

*Witchcraft*: We came a little late and only got to see about 1/3d of the show, but that was amazing and the vocalist impressed me a lot. Didn't really care to see this band before we went, because their last album sucked so much and they were the replacement of Ghost. But they were impressive!

*Moonspell* - I'm not the biggest fan around, but I was interested in this gig because they were only gonna play songs from their two first classic albums. And man, they impressed me a lot. Amazing gig!

Saturday:

*Hades Almighty*: This was one of the gigs I had a really high expectation to, but Hades was disappointing. Tight, sure, but there was no feeling or anything here, and when H?st from Taake came to join them on a song I almost died of laughter. How fucking pathetic is this guy? They lacked so much. Such a shame, because they are such a good band on CD.

*Solefald*: These guys won Inferno 2013. A-fuckin-mazing gig. Both vocalists sang amazing, and theur setlist was really good. In Vain, their backing band, was also tight as fuck. The only thing I could pick on here is the fact that they didn't play Philosophical Revolt or anything from In Harmonia Universali, but it's not their fault they didn't have moe time to play. But other than that, amazing gig, and really impressive since they've only done one gig since 98 or something.





They also had a hired painter on the stage painting while they played. Turned out amazing:




*Saint Vitus*: Tight, heavy, brutal and so very man-ish. If you didn't have hair on your chest before seeing them, you sure as hell had when you walked out of there. Great gig, despite their "poor" setlist. Nothing fro the debut, one song (or two) from their second album and two from their third album. I'd love to hear more old, but this was amazing anyway. Great gig, and Wino both looked and sounded amazing. Damn!

And that's prety much it. I didn't see Taake myself, but I heard they were fucking pathetic. 11 guest vocalists, simulated oralsex with the sub-human Niklas Kvarforth and so on. They got slaughtered by pretty much everyone.



Sad, because Taake used to be a respectable and not to mention amazing band once. Still love their three first albums to death, though.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Apr 4, 2013)

Deafheaven, the band that everyone loves to hate, is finally back with a new album.



I'm really looking forward to this. The debut is really good. Neige (Alcest) is guesting on at least one song too. Good stuff.

There's a new song live on youtube. It's called Dream House.


----------



## vacuity (Apr 5, 2013)

For anybody that likes Death Metal, check out Dark Sermons new album 'In Tongues'. Seriously. My choice for best album of 2013, until I hear The Black Dahlia Murder's 'Everblack'.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 6, 2013)

Seriously in awe right now @ the fact that *Misery Signals* are recording a new album. I can't fucking wait for this!!

Love these guys!


----------



## Uncle Acid (Apr 6, 2013)

Any fans of power/speed metal here? Running Wild started out as a speed metal band with this early first wave occult black metal atmosphere/feeling to it ala Mercyful Fate, before transforming into more of a power/speed metal band. They released 9 really good albums in a row, before they started to get weaker with their 10th full lenght album. And after their 9th full lenght, Black Hand In, they've never managed to get up where they once used to be. But some people got so tired of Running Wild disappointing that they started a tribute band called Cast Iron, a heavy metal band that makes music similar to Running Wild's two first album. They only released one EP before splitting up, but it was an excellent EP. And now in 2013 we have a new band commping up called Blazon Stone (named after the Runnign Wild album), and they've just released one song and it's the best Running Wild song since Black Hand In. Excellent song!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KA8rNmxEy6k[/YOUTUBE]

That's good! It's good to know that even though Rock 'n' Rolf has lost it, there's still others that knows how to make good Running Wild song.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Apr 8, 2013)

The new Ghost (B.C.) album leaked yesterday. Ridiculously good and light years better than their debut, which was very good. Amazing atmosphere, and they've found their own identity now. Very symphonic and popy, but very good.


----------



## manos87 (Apr 8, 2013)

Doom metal/experimental from the brand new album of a great band, Universe 217.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZJMOTV7xwA[/YOUTUBE]

great stuff.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Apr 11, 2013)

So, has no one else checked out the new Ghost album, or what? Am I the only one who dig it? Fucking love Ghuleh / Zombie Queen. Starts off as a half-balled then transforms into a really, really great surf rock track.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm just listening to one of the songs you previously posted and digging it. Going to check the album out.

also, my brother introduced me to this Polish band called Disperse. They play djent-prog-whatever. To be frank, I've been out of touch with this whole scene for a while after burning myself out on it pretty badly (same goes for technical-fast-death metal stuff). But it's pretty good, the guitarist is certainly talented. But boy there's something with singers in this genre not being that good, average at most.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 28, 2013)

Periphery II is pretty good. Still not too keen on the singer, but got used to it.


----------



## God (Apr 29, 2013)

Djent


----------



## Uncle Acid (May 2, 2013)

> Slayer is devastated to inform that their bandmate and brother, Jeff Hanneman, passed away at about 11AM this morning near his Southern California home. Hanneman was in an area hospital when he suffered liver failure. He is survived by his wife Kathy, his sister Kathy and his brothers Michael and Larry, and will be sorely missed.
> 
> Our Brother Jeff Hanneman, May He Rest In Peace (1964 - 2013)



This fucking sucks.


----------



## Bonney (May 3, 2013)

Horrible news, been playing slayer all day in memory. 

Rest in peace Jeff

-------

I was in Melbourne Australia visiting some of my family members, we went and saw Sabbath live on Wednesday, amazing amazing concert. 


        War Pigs
        Into the Void
        Under the Sun
        Snowblind
        Electric Funeral
        Black Sabbath
        Behind the Wall of Sleep
        (Ended with Geezer Butler bass solo)
        N.I.B.
        Methademic
        (World Premiere)
        Fairies Wear Boots
        Symptom of the Universe
        (Instrumental)
        Drum Solo
        Iron Man
        God Is Dead?
        Dirty Women
        Children of the Grave
        Encore:
        Paranoid
        ("Sabbath Bloody Sabbath" intro)

Was the setlist. Drum solo was fucking insane. Ozzy hit the notes, and didn't sound far past it at all. Tony added lots of solo's here and there and his guitar playing is godly live. Fantastic sound job by the guys at Rod Laver Arena. Saw a few old friends at the gig which was awesome as I have not been back to Melbourne for some time.


-----------------


Oh and yeah Acid, Ghosts new record is fucking awesome. Been constantly playing it, especially fantastic with my hi end headphone set up. Been recommending everyone to listen to it, and have got a few British friends into the band. 

Are you going to one of their shows soon Acid? I'm hoping to go down to Download this year and see them hopefully. Iron Maiden, Rammstein, Motorhead, Alice in Chains, Mastodon, Uriah Heep, Ghost, Amon Amarth, Uncle Acid and the Deadbeats, Converge, The Sword, Devin Townsend are my main acts to see there


----------



## Uncle Acid (May 3, 2013)

Ozzy hit the notes? I kinda have a hard time believing that. He even struggle on the new studio recorded songs for the ucomming album. Sounds so fucking poor.

That's a good set list, though, even though I don't give a darn about bass and drum solos. I'd rather have stuff like that dropped and hear another song instead.

I wasn't very impressed with the new song either. The riffs are very standard and has a "heard it way better before" feeling to it, and the production is really poor. Especially the drum sound is awful. And Ozzy struggles so much on it. Would have been way better with another production and with Dio as a vocalist.


----------



## Mider T (May 3, 2013)

RIP Jeff, I'll never forget that time you told me I dropped something.


----------



## Scud (May 3, 2013)

Sadly, I think Slayer died along with Jeff. Without him or Dave Lombardo, I have no incentive to buy or listen to anything they do in the future. 

Oh, and Kerry king is a class A cunt. That speech he gave at the Golden Gods last night was a joke, and he didn't come off as sincere in the slightest. It seemed like he was doing it simply because he's expected to..


----------



## Uncle Acid (May 4, 2013)

Slayer, as a studio band died a long time ago in my eyes. World Painted Blood, Christ Illusion, God Hates Us All and Diabolus in Musica are all pretty fucking bad, and Divine Intervention, Seasons in the Abyss and South of Heaven are mediocre. While I dig Undisputed Attitude, I always had problems seeing it as a Slayer album. But it's a good punk album.
To be honest, the only Slayer albums I enjoy nowadays are Show No Mercy, Haunting the Chapel, Live Undead and Hell Await. But they were still a really good live band, though.

And yes, he is a cunt. He said in an interview some weeks back that he would love for Gary Holt to joing the band on permanent basis, and if Jeff were to get better he had to have an audition with the band like everyone else. That's horrible to say about one of the founders of the band.


----------



## KentaLjung (May 4, 2013)

stoner/doom/sludge.

[YOUTUBE]poDxh62QjWo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## αshɘs (May 5, 2013)

oh wow, out of nowhere. RIP Jeff.

Listening to Infestissumam atm. Dope.


----------



## Uncle Acid (May 5, 2013)

It really is dope. The production is bad, though, and especially on the second track. It's Death Magnetic all over again, except for the fact that Ghost actually makes good songs too.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89H6FkSdW2k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Buskuv (May 5, 2013)

I'd love to get my hands on that 'special edition' of said album.


----------



## αshɘs (May 6, 2013)

check your cp

listening to their debut album now. This is hell of a cool.


----------



## Uncle Acid (May 6, 2013)

Ghost's debut album? It's a good album, but I think the new one, despite the weak production, is a lot better. They've found their own identity with the new one and they did it good.


----------



## Uncle Acid (May 6, 2013)

Here's a great recommandation from yer favourite Uncle:

Hands of Orlac is an occult doom mmetal band from Italia, and it isn't just the name (and logo) that is amazing about the band. Their music is fucking amazing. Female fronted and with a flute, so you can easily compare them to the likes of Blood Ceremony, Jex Thoth and other great bands. But they are more straight up doom metal than both Blood Ceremony, and less psychedelic than Jex Thoth. Here's a song from their demo, Vengeance from the Grave:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pH3Yqa_8G_s[/YOUTUBE]

They've released a geat album too, but I prefer their demo because of the production which hels create a different and more obscure and occult atmosphere than on their full lenght.

And since I've already mentioned Blood Ceremony and Jex Thoth, I shuld also mention that both bands are releasing new stuff this year. Blood Ceremony will soon be out with a new album called The Eldritch Dark, and Jex Thoth will release and album called Blood Moon Rise and an EP called Circles.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRnjPSkVdt8[/YOUTUBE]

This might be Blood Ceremony's best song till now. I think it's just fucking amazing.

And a new song from Jex Thoth:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SYB2yrOPG8c[/YOUTUBE]

As with Blood Ceemony, this might be their best song to date. It sounds a little more like Sabbath Assembly (one of Jex's previous bands), but it's really good. So chill and beautiful.


----------



## αshɘs (May 6, 2013)

Uncle Acid said:


> Ghost's debut album? It's a good album, but I think the new one, despite the weak production, is a lot better. They've found their own identity with the new one and they did it good.



It is better. I meant overall. I can't stop listening to them for the moment.

Going to check out your rec too asap.


----------



## PrognosisNegative (May 6, 2013)

Has anyone given _The Parallax II:Future Sequence_ a listen? Or does *Between The Buried & Me* get a little too much exposure?


----------



## Buskuv (May 6, 2013)

They've kind of lost the plot, honestly.  I do have a soft spot for Colors, as I played it a lot in High School, but after Alaska and Colors (arguably during Colors), they began harping hard on Mr. Bungle and then on Dream Theater, and now they've gotten to the point of just kind of being a heavier Dream Theater.

We'll see if they go anywhere interesting with the music or just continue the path.


----------



## αshɘs (May 7, 2013)

Yeah, Alaska and Colors was their peak probably. Parallax II is alright, but nothing really special.


----------



## PrognosisNegative (May 7, 2013)

I agree about _Alaska_ and _Colors_ but I will have to say that _The Great Misdirect_ was uniquely phenomenal and showed them evolving and expanding while moving in the right direction ... however _Parallax_ is just more of the same, that very strict and technical sound deeply rooted in tried and true musical theory so you know the notes will sound perfect together in the perfect order. that being said I think they have never played better on their instruments on any album prior (which makes sense because musicians naturally improve the longer they play and this is their latest effort.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 8, 2013)




----------



## Uncle Acid (May 8, 2013)

As much as I hate Emmure that's some quite shocking stuff. Jesus!




> According to FOX 5 San Diego and Reuters, singer Tim Lambesis of San Diego metallers AS I LAY DYING was arrested for allegedly hiring someone to kill his estranged wife.





Haha, jesus!


----------



## αshɘs (May 8, 2013)

woah, that's crazy.


----------



## Buskuv (May 8, 2013)

Pffhahhaaha


----------



## Scud (May 8, 2013)

That yesterday, this today:


Fucking. Lol. You have to read it to fully appreciate how hilarious this shit is.


----------



## Uncle Acid (May 9, 2013)

Saw that yesterday. Hilarious, and fucking retarded. Legend though. His work with Xecutioner and Obituary (especially the two first albums) are god-like.


----------



## PrognosisNegative (May 9, 2013)

I take it the police arrested him on the spot and went back to his vacant house later with a warrant. Because if they left him there and came back at a later date or even later that day and he still had shit in his house he's an idiot! But I guess if youre a meth head you dont think clearly... it didnt say if there were any signs of forced entry I bet he just got paranoid and thought people were out to get him. Ive probably given this more thought than it deserves


----------



## TetraVaal (May 9, 2013)




----------



## Uncle Acid (May 10, 2013)

PrognosisNegative said:


> I take it the police arrested him on the spot and went back to his vacant house later with a warrant. Because if they left him there and came back at a later date or even later that day and he still had shit in his house he's an idiot! But I guess if youre a meth head you dont think clearly... it didnt say if there were any signs of forced entry I bet he just got paranoid and thought people were out to get him. Ive probably given this more thought than it deserves



If you invite the police into your house which were you are making meth you're more than an idiot. It's fucking hilarious.


So, I went to my first concert in Trondheim yesterday. But the last bus home went 11:15, and the concert was supossed to end at 11:30 so I would miss around 15 minutes if everything went well. But as exected there were some dalays - so I actually missed half of Agalloch's set. They played two hours and I only got to see one. Fucking sucks!

Fen wasn't very interesting visually, but the band did deliver and did a good gig.
Agalloch was PHENOMONAL and Don Anderson looked like he enjoyed himself almost too much. I don't think I've ever seen an artist or anyone being so much into the music. It was geat!
Had to leave a minute into "You Were But a Ghost in My Arms" and that was hardto be honest. Jesus, I almost wanted to lay down and cry like a fucking baby.


----------



## αshɘs (May 10, 2013)

That's a bummer. Would love to see them live someday.


----------



## Uncle Acid (May 10, 2013)

It really is. I saw them at last years Inferno festival and it was amazing, but they only got 45-50 minutes which is way too little for a band like this. So I was really looking forward to see Agalloch on a smaller scene and with a bigger set list, but because of delays I didn't get to see much more than what I saw at last years Inferno. Ugh!


----------



## Lord Yu (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Scud (May 10, 2013)

A friend of mine that listens to Chelsea Grin showed me a video of those kids. That bassist does a perfect crab stance during the breakdowns.


----------



## Lord Yu (May 10, 2013)

Hello, I'm here to destroy your faith in humanity.


----------



## Scud (May 11, 2013)

Lord Yu said:


> Hello, I'm here to destroy your faith in humanity.


Notice how not a single one of those people looks or seems like they listen to any metal that can't be described with a "core" suffix.

Still pretty fucking sad though


----------



## αshɘs (May 11, 2013)

That's fucking ridiculous. Wow.


----------



## Bishamon (May 11, 2013)

Damn wife must be a bitch kill her!1!!11!!!


----------



## Bonney (May 13, 2013)

Uncle Acid said:


> Ozzy hit the notes? I kinda have a hard time believing that. He even struggle on the new studio recorded songs for the ucomming album. Sounds so fucking poor.



Believe what you want to. But he was fine for 95% of the duration except during the slowest of passages. Nobody out of the 8 people I was with were off put by his singing at all, and I've been a fair critic of his singing in recent times. I guess that can come with sounding a lot better backed by by Iommi's monster wall of riffs.


----------



## Uncle Acid (May 13, 2013)

Did anyone listen to myr ecommendations for Hands of Orlac, Blood Ceremony and Jex Thoth a page back? Went on a 5 hour long trip one way trip with my girlfriend this weekend and listened to Blood Ceremony's second album again, again and again. It's such a geat album. The flute really gives the band a Jethro Tull vibe.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GjD88twg2us[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_a3YzGxHlP4[/YOUTUBE]

I'm sure someone here heard Jess and the Ancient Ones' debut album last year too. Excellent psychedelic rock from Finland. They released an new EP this year which is even better than the stuff on their debut:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GKPaJELgEoM[/YOUTUBE]


I'm really diggin' this. Rock, heavy and doom metal with female vocals are my thing nowadays. Fucking love it!


----------



## Buskuv (May 13, 2013)

I've been digging Jex Thoth and Blood Ceremony for years, since I got them on a whim on a recommendation.  Really, really great stuff.  Haven't heard the third one, however, so I'll keep an ear for it.


----------



## Uncle Acid (May 14, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5z-AOdCAx8[/YOUTUBE]

And another new song: 

Takasago Army was a really good melodic death metal album and their best album since 9th Empyrean,  so I am really looking forward to B?-Tik. After one listen I have to say that Defenders of Bu-tik Palace  sound very good and Next Republic decent. I wish there was more Erhu and trad. taiwanese music in their sound though.


----------



## αshɘs (May 14, 2013)

I really dig Chthonic and I agree, I prefer to have more traditional elements in their songs. Also, I wish they had more consistent production.


----------



## Uncle Acid (May 14, 2013)

I'm not the biggest fan of their mid-era stuff, though. Most of their black metal albums are overproduced and lacks identity (Cradle of Filth+++), and it doesn't help with decent songs if the production is way too clean and boring. What I really fell for with Takasago Army was the fact that they moved away from the obvious Cradle of Filth worship they've had for many years and went towards a melodic death metal sound with a touch of black metal here and there. Really enjoyed the production on Takasago Army too. But the drum sound sure as fuck could've been better. The bass drum sound was mediocre on Takasago Army and isn't any better on the new songs.


----------



## Magicbullet (May 17, 2013)

How about these guys:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzXtHJcC5I0[/YOUTUBE]

...straight up revivalists 




...I mean good ones.


----------



## Uncle Acid (May 20, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWWJCatBI6k[/YOUTUBE]

Oh fucking yes! Old Overkill's so fucking awesome.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 7, 2013)

Listening to some old Cryptopsy. Man, these guys weren't messing around.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jun 7, 2013)

Aye, they were great once. Especially the demo and their first album rips!


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 20, 2013)

man, i just found out today that jesu released a new album back in 2011

i'm pretty behind on my shit


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 20, 2013)

Jesu keeps going towards shoegaze... ehhh.

Broadrick is going things better elsewhere, anyways.  JK Flesh is great.  I wish we'd get another Techno Animal or Godflesh album, though.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jul 26, 2013)

No idea what people here feel about the Celtic Frost, but if you like black metal, thrash metal or death metal I guess it's safe to say that you'll probably enjoy the bands mid 80's albums.
Into the Pandemonium is also a really good album, but there they went more towards an avant-garde sound and it's not close to as good as their earlier stuff.

Then they suddenly wanted to become famous so they made a glam rock album called Cold Lake and everything went to shit. Then in 2002 they came back with a demo, and here's the fucking thing:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c0J_TAX2pJY[/YOUTUBE]

I thought Cold Lake was a low, but that, people, are fucking awful. Some of the worst shit I've ever heard. Holy mother of christ!

Also, this is awesome:



Imagine you could live off playing dirty, rotten metal in the 80's. That's insane!


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 26, 2013)

Those were the times.

I should listen to Celtic Frost again.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jul 26, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I should listen to Celtic Frost again.



Don't forget Hellhammer! And some of the Hellhammer and Celtic Frost clones. There's some really good clones out there. Apokalyptic Raids, Warhammer, Quintessenz, Winter and others. The latter one sounds like Celtic Frost gone doom/death. Unique and amazing.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KODtGD-ER5Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 26, 2013)

Should I try to hunt down their myriad of demos or would the comps suffice?


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jul 26, 2013)

If you're talking about Hellhammer then tryto get the Apocalyptic Raids (1990 AD.) EP first, which is my favourite of theirs. Then haunt down Demon Entrails which is also a very solid release and worth getting with all of their demos. Solid, solid stuff.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jul 28, 2013)

We need to bring this thread back to life. What are people's top-10 metal albums so far this year? ANd it would be cool if you wrote a little about the album as well. Genre, what it sounds like and the best song or something.

Here's mine:

*1. Pest - The Crowning Horror*
Black metal. Imagine if Mortuary Drae and Bathory had a love while, and while making that baby they were listening to a shitload of heavy metal.
Ugly Kid Joe - Everything about you
*2. Summoning - Old Mornings Dawn*
Epic and atmospheric black metal. Sounds like a mix between Minas Morgul and Oath Bound, and might be their easiest album to get into so far, without that meaning that it is a easy-listening album. Because it is not.
Ugly Kid Joe - Everything about you
*3. Blood Ceremony - The Eldritch Dark*
Psychedelic rock/doom metal. Not as doomy as their previous album, but a lot more psychedelic. Sounds like a mix between Black Sabbath and Jethro Tull
Ugly Kid Joe - Everything about you
*4. Cultes Des Ghoules - Henbane*
Black metal. Really dark and twisted stuff. Unique, different and the bands best release to this date. The production is really cool and gives the album a really good punch, and the vocals are insane.
*5. Coffins - The Fleshland*
Death/doom metal. Ugly, dark, heavy and really fucking rotten. You just gotta love this band.
Ugly Kid Joe - Everything about you
*6. Darkthrone - The Underground Resistence*
Speed metal/heavy metal/black metal. This album is a fine mix of speed, heavy and first wave black metal ala Hellhammer and Celtic Frost. Catchy, at times epic, but still really, really fine. Love the vocals here, especially Fenriz'.
Ugly Kid Joe - Everything about you
*7. Abysmal Grief - Feretri*
Doom metal. Unique stuff, very horror inspired, occult and dark atmosphere. Perhaps their best till now. Genius keyboard work.
Ugly Kid Joe - Everything about you
*8. Ghost - Infestissumam*
Rock. Unlike their first album they've found their own identity here. Sounds a lot like mid-era Therion. Catchy and awesome. Even included a surf rock tune, which is the second best song on the album.
Link removed
*9. Peste Noire - Peste Noire*
Black metal. Experimental and unique, but it's not as weird and fucked up as their two previous albums. You can hear lots of elements from both, but still, it ain't all that far out. But the album is really good. Famine knows how to produce great black metal.
Link removed
*10. Jess and the Ancient Ones - Astral Sabbat*
Occult rock. Great little EP.
Link removed


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 28, 2013)

I'd love to, but I'd also need to do a little remembering as to what came out this year.  I discovered plenty, but not all are 2013 releases.


----------



## nore (Jul 29, 2013)

I finally found this topic,after searching for a while or I'm just blind.
I mostly listen Melodeath. So here it goes.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQg5AjmeUo8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jul 29, 2013)

What kind of melodic death metal? Actual melodic DEATh metal, or just melodic metal bands that claim to be melodic death metal because they enjoy newer In Flames? I enjoy some melodic death metal meself, but mostly those who's actually playing melodic death metal with both feets in the death metal genre.


Also, why the fuck isn't *Paul Chain* more popular? What a man! And he's doing so much weird stuff as well. Doom metal, ambient, space rock, psychedelic rock and so on. Class guy.


----------



## nore (Jul 29, 2013)

Uncle Acid said:


> What kind of melodic death metal? Actual melodic DEATh metal, or just melodic metal bands that claim to be melodic death metal because they enjoy newer In Flames? I enjoy some melodic death metal meself, but mostly those who's actually playing melodic death metal with both feets in the death metal genre.



Inflames older stuff.
Soilwork old and new.
Disarmonia mundi.
Scar symmetry.
Solution .45.
Wintersun.
Arch enemy.
Insomnium.
Blood stain child.
Before the dawn.
Dark Tranquillity.

This is what i mostly listen to.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jul 29, 2013)

Ahh, cool. Not much for my taste there, but old In Flames (especially the debut, which is a masterpiece!) and old Soilwork (the three first) are outstanding stuff.

A couple of must have recommendations if you are interested:

At the Gates - Terminal Spirit Disease (Link removed)
Vehemence - Helping the World to See (Link removed)
Hypocrisy - Abducted (Link removed)
Kataklysm - The Prophecy (Stigmata of the Immaculate) (Link removed)

Four masterpieces, that. They're probably a little harder, heavier and a little more brutalt than what you're used to (judging by your list), but if you want to explore the genre a little more those are recommended by me. I love all those four albums. Well rooted in death metal, yet catchy and melodic without becoming too polished (for my taste).


----------



## nore (Jul 29, 2013)

> A couple of must have recommendations if you are interested.



At the Gates - Terminal Spirit Disease, Can never go wrong with one of the few bands who started this Gerne.

Vehemence - Helping the World to See , Imstrummental sounded great, I though the guy who did vocals was just ghrowling to mic. So i searched some of songs of album sounded great.

Hypocrisy - Abducted, Great sound Great vocals got nothing more to say.

Kataklysm - The Prophecy, Great drumming really powerful.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jul 29, 2013)

Nice. And I agree about what you're saying about Hypocrisy's vocals. Peter T?gtgren's one of the best vocalist within the extreme metal genre, and he does some screams that no one else does. 

Listen to this song. The opening scream, man. That's powerful! The studio version is insane as well.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-y-3YCmF55Q[/YOUTUBE]

And about Vehemence, I used to agree about the vocals being the weak part of the band. And while I'm not a fan of that kind of vocals, but for some reason I learned to enjoy the vocals in Vehemence. Not idea why I think it work as I'm usually not a fan, as already said.


----------



## nore (Jul 29, 2013)

Pretty much Vehemence agree about it.
But that scream Wow.

Soilwork always had spot in my heart, They were my gateway to metal spefic the song, Rejection role. 
I do enjoy the 3 first albums very much. my favorite album by them is A Predator's Portrait  followed by naturel born choas.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jul 29, 2013)

Ahh, I see. I prefer their debut, and then their second and third. I think they just got weaker with every release to be honest. However, I saw them on their Figure Number Five tour, and they were amazing. The bassist got so drunk he could barely talk, or stand, yet he managed to play his bass almost flawless. The melodic death thrashers The Forsaken supported them. They were alo very good.


----------



## nore (Jul 29, 2013)

Uncle Acid said:


> Ahh, I see. I prefer their debut, and then their second and third. I think they just got weaker with every release to be honest. However, I saw them on their Figure Number Five tour, and they were amazing. The bassist got so drunk he could barely talk, or stand, yet he managed to play his bass almost flawless. The melodic death thrashers The Forsaken supported them. They were alo very good.



Yeah it?s true, I really enjoy 4th album I got no reason. 
Atleast was panic broadcast good step in their old direction. 
Their recent album is also pretty great.


----------



## Bonney (Jul 29, 2013)

Early Kataklysm 

Strange, I'm not really a fan of the first Soilwork album, but dig Numbers 2,3,4 in progressive order of how much I enjoy them. 


-----------------------


I'm finding myself listening to less and less underground metal these days after getting into Hi Fidelity headphone, Amp and Digital to analog converters. Still enjoying plenty of albums from this year like Dir En Grey - The Unraveling, Rage - 21, Stratovarius - Nemisis, Fallujah - Nomadic, Anciients - Heart of Oak, The Ocean - Pelagial, Warlord - The Holy Empire, Pomegranate Tiger - Entities, Cult of Luna - Vertikal, Satan - Life Sentence, Beastwars - Blood Becomes fire etc


----------



## nore (Jul 31, 2013)

I just bought Amorphis tales from the thousand lakes.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GMH4iSYiFs8[/YOUTUBE]
hilarity ensued


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jul 31, 2013)

It's a good album, though not my favourite Amorphis album. The synth is too cheesy at times.


----------



## nore (Jul 31, 2013)

Uncle Acid said:


> It's a good album, though not my favourite Amorphis album. The synth is too cheesy at times.



Said it was one of the best of them, Pretty alright not big fan of doom but can understand why.
Picked up skyforger also need still listen to it.


----------



## Bishamon (Jul 31, 2013)

New Ulcerate song

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5SkcwHykU0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jul 31, 2013)

nore said:


> Picked up skyforger also need still listen to it.



Oh, that's a poor buy, IMO One of the few Amorhis albums I don't care for at all.

This is my top Amorphis albums, with genre and ratings for those not familiar with the albums: 

1. The Karelian Isthmus (death metal, 10/10)
2. Privilege of Evil (death metal, 10/10)
3. Elegy (progressive death/doom metal, 9,5/10)
4. Eclipse (atmospheric metal/rock, 9/10)
5. Tuonela (progressive (stoner) doom(ihs), 8,5/10
6. Tales from the Thousand Lakes (progressive death/doom, 8/10)
7. Am Universum (progressive metal/rock, 8/10

They've got other good albums too. But I don't care much for the bands's four last albums. Silent Waters, Skyforger, The Beginning of Times and Circle. They're not bad, but I just haven't been able to get into them. Too much power metal and not enough good melodies.


----------



## nore (Jul 31, 2013)

Uncle Acid said:


> They've got other good albums too. But I don't care much for the bands's four last albums. Silent Waters, Skyforger, The Beginning of Times and Circle. They're not bad, but I just haven't been able to get into them. Too much power metal and not enough good melodies.



It's not a poor buy , Becuase i bought one of the early dragonforce live cd damn that was a real waste.
I don't mind power metal i quite enjoy that, Maybe later i pick up some other albums. need pay some guitar lessons soon.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 31, 2013)

Serenity said:


> Early Kataklysm
> 
> Strange, I'm not really a fan of the first Soilwork album, but dig Numbers 2,3,4 in progressive order of how much I enjoy them.
> 
> ...



Well that's silly.

Good music is still good music, whether or not you're using high end headphones (and weather or not you're using the appropriate soundcard for your computer and/or using them with an iPod or an actual sound system), so it would be silly to not listen to them any more.  Slickly produced metal is awful in high quality or low quality, anyways.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Aug 1, 2013)

nore said:


> It's not a poor buy , Becuase i bought one of the early dragonforce live cd damn that was a real waste.
> I don't mind power metal i quite enjoy that, Maybe later i pick up some other albums. need pay some guitar lessons soon.



Aye, a Dragonforce buy is quite a waste, unless it is their debut which is a rather OK album. Not a masterpiece, but very listenable anyway.

I don't mind power metal either. I love plenty of power metal (especially the old school US power metal, before it got ridiculously fast and melodic). But I don't think Amorphis fixed that style very well. They just lacked some memorable melodies and riff in my eyes. Or ears.


----------



## Bonney (Aug 2, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Well that's silly.
> 
> Good music is still good music, whether or not you're using high end headphones (and weather or not you're using the appropriate soundcard for your computer and/or using them with an iPod or an actual sound system), so it would be silly to not listen to them any more.  Slickly produced metal is awful in high quality or low quality, anyways.



I probably worded my post poorly.

Its not that I'm listening to less underground metal because it is terribly produced, its just that I've grown more of an appreciation for other genre's with very impressive + detailed recordings. I've never listened to as much Classical and Acoustic as I do now with high tier cans. While I still enjoy underground metal records - even recordings like Paysage D'Hiver, I'm finding I'm listening to them less while I explore other music which offers more in terms of a complete music reproduction. Higher fidelity lends itself a larger, more detailed, euphoric and complete sound which if combined with good music is more enjoyable, simple. A high quality album with a low budget mix when the music is melodic and meant to be soaring will sound worse than the same album with stellar production of course. While a slick perfect recording of music which is of a lower quality ofc is not as good as an album, I'm not suggesting that production is everything that makes an album of course.

Btw, I don't mean I'm into mainstream produced squeaky clean metal recordings - most of them are actually fairly poorly recorded themselves and are mixed too loudly let alone many derivative bands. Older albums can sound fantastic on high ends systems that cost thousands, say Iron Maiden's earlier albums, they scale up in clarity as they should. There are even black metal records like Blut Aus Nord - The Work that transforms god that scale well.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Aug 2, 2013)

I think you've misunderstood what underground metal is. Being underground has nothing to do with being terribly produced, or good produced for that matter. It just has to do with how well known your are.

The majority of the albums I've heard that fits a pair of good headphones the most are albums from underground metal bands. Why? Well, because a shitload of underground metal bands wants to stay underground, and therefore doesn't have to focus on being the most accessible, hence why they can afford to have so many details - hidden details that you won't notice the first, second or third time you're listening to the album.

Also, what exactly do you consider being a good production?


----------



## Bonney (Aug 2, 2013)

Uncle Acid said:


> I think you've misunderstood what underground metal is. Being underground has nothing to do with being terribly produced, or good produced for that matter. It just has to do with how well known your are.
> 
> The majority of the albums I've heard that fits a pair of good headphones the most are albums from underground metal bands. Why? Well, because a shitload of underground metal bands wants to stay underground, and therefore doesn't have to focus on being the most accessible, hence why they can afford to have so many details - hidden details that you won't notice the first, second or third time you're listening to the album.
> 
> Also, what exactly do you consider being a good production?



I'm not saying I don't like underground metal and I don't mean that metal is underground for its production quality, I know you are underground based on popularity/renown. I just mean that there are a lot of lower fidelity low budgeted albums that are by underground bands and that I can enjoy them less than I could with a better mix. Not at all suggesting all underground recordings are poor, or that more expensive ones are great. I just come across more lower fidelity mixes in more obscure bands than anything at all.

Ultimately something that is clear, detailed and mostly balanced in tonality. So an album that has no massive over pronounced treble spikes which lead to sibilance and stridency. An album that is not severely clipped due to being over compressed. An album where you can hear most of the instruments including if possible the bass guitar. An album where you can distinctly hear different layers and sound staging depth + width. 

This album comes to mind although not all that heavy


----------



## Uncle Acid (Aug 2, 2013)

And there we seem to have the difference between you and me. I actually had the same discussion on another fora a few days ago.

You seem to have a template for what a good production is. That's something I don't, as productions should differ from genre to genre, bands to bands and sound to sound. A good production is something that fits the music, no matter how polished, raw or whatever it is. Some black metal albums should be raw, lo-fi and all that as it is exactly what fits the music, while other albums should be way more polished as it is exaclty what fits that album and so on.

As an example I would say that Paysage d'Hiver wouldn't be half of what it is today if it wasn't for the production. In fact, if you ask me I'd say that the production on Paysage d'Hiver's albums are even more important than the music itself, as it is the production that helps giving you that feeling of listening to a blizzard in musical form.


----------



## Bonney (Aug 2, 2013)

To each there own then. 

I guess that is the cost of having a growing and intense interest in clarity, high fidelity and all that. You can tend to get caught up searching for more detail and hoping for more transparent recordings.

But good music is good music so to say. I like paysage BTW, I do like some black metal.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Aug 2, 2013)

I know you like Paysage, which I why I used "them" as an example since you already know what they sound like and so on.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 2, 2013)

I've found a lot more 'underground' metal than mainstream metal that avoids the loudness war, and a lack of dynamics, far more than I would many other genres.  Other times, a wall of sound is meant to be a wall of sound--quality of the headphones be damned.  There's also lots of poorly recorded and mixed 'classical' music.

It's fine to appreciate a nice set of headphones, but there are a lot of factors that can affect the sound beyond the production--what kind of audio card you have on your computer, if you're using an mp3 player (very few of them have actually good outputs), what type of format (CD, MP3, Vinyl) and what kind of output you have if it's a high end system, whether or not it's clipping, etc.  Headphones are only part of it.  Rage Against the Machine is very much a part of the loudness war too, I'm afraid.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Aug 3, 2013)

> "Now we're working on our tenth full-length album, which we hope to start recording sometime in the middle of 2014. So far 10 tracks are almost done. We have to keep arranging them until we're 100% satisfied with the result though. This will be a bit more straight than "In Somniphobia", but still it's eerie and scary with lots of horror soundtrack touch. The title will be "Graveward"."



That's from Sigh, guys. Fucking aye! It's doomed to be next years best album. Gonna be fucking awesome, as always from these guys.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 3, 2013)

Sounds like Hangman's Hymn.

Always excite for Sigh.

Been playing a lot of Uncle Acid and the Deadbeats at work.  It's a huge hit, just slightly behind Boris for heavy music that gets a lot of 'who is that/what album is that?' many, many times.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Aug 3, 2013)

Really? He says only "a bit" more straight forward than In Somniphobia. Hangman's Hymn is A LOT more straight forward. More like Scenes from Hell in that case. But we don't have much info yet, so we do't know if it's gonna be something symphonic, experimental or whatnot. But I expect something amazing and unique.

ncle Acid and the Deadbeats are amazing, as you can see from my use name. Fucking love all three albums, but the second one is by far their best one. I think both the first ones has got mroe of a horror feeling, while the third one gives me an exploitation feeling for some reason. Anyway, amazing band.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 3, 2013)

You're probably right.  I imagine something akin to Imaginary Sonicscapes, since they refuse to abandon them sweet NWOBHM riffs; I'm OK with that.

I figured you WERE the UAatD fan, honestly.  Haven't heard much about them from anyone else, though I got into them from a friend at work.  Which is where I get a lot of my music.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Aug 3, 2013)

Aye. I don't think they'll go straight up symphonic black metal, though. Maybe something inbetween In Somnihobia and Scenes from Hell? Anyway, I'm already excited as fuck.

I see. Yeah, I've posted about them a few times in this thread I think. Have you heard all their albums, or only their last one?


----------



## Uncle Acid (Aug 8, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wX1A3SBBm8U[/YOUTUBE]

A new track from the upcoming album. I didn't expect much, but I was disappointed anyway. This is so fucking boring. After five years I'd hoped they'd walk another path, but nay, not this time either. Frost is such an amazing drummer, but he just wastes his time in Satyricon. Doesn't get to use his skills anyway. Such a shame.


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 21, 2013)

Didn't even know there's a new Dream Theater album coming out. Can't believe my interest in them has gotten to this point. Listening to their Enemy Inside single... it's pretty average.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Aug 22, 2013)

Inferno Festival just revealed five artists for next years Inferno:

Dimmu Borgir
*Sigh*
*Black Witchery*
Tulus
*Impiety* 

Three out of five interesting artists ain't bad, and Sigh is my all time favourite band so seeing them again will be amazing. Saw them in 2007, at Inferno Festival actually.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Aug 23, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=45-spf_cdm4[/YOUTUBE]

That song, man. That fucking song. Listen to that chorus. LISTEN TO THAT FUCKING CHORUS! Epic, majestic and catchy. Superb song from a superb album. Perfection!

Released in 96, but written and recorded in the fucking 80's. Well, about 40% was redone in the mid 90's, though. But stil, you get the point. Quorthon was so fucking ahead of his time with both his black and viking metal releases. And those vocals, man. He was never a good technical vocalist, and he even struggled to hit the notes, yet he's my all time favourite vocalist. So much emotional and feelings in that. Impressive!


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 24, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]gJuU-zjJMyk[/YOUTUBE]

Fucking masterpiece.


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 30, 2013)

No one told me there was some new Peste Noire out!


----------



## Uncle Acid (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm pretty sure I've talked about it in this thread. Very good, yet a little disappointing. I wished for something crazy and wild, and even further out than their last album, but what we got was quite toned down. A little disappointed by that. But still a solid album.


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 30, 2013)

Don't really see how you could top grimchicken.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Aug 30, 2013)

By going in a more wicked and weird path musically. But he didn't, and I'm sad about that because I love the direction he took with Ballade... and continued on L'Ordure. Another problem with the self titled one is that it has got a few problems with the flow, something which L'Ordure didn't, despite its fucked up sound.


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 30, 2013)

To be serious, I hear what you mean. But I still like the album a whole lot and it feels fresher than the other raw BM I've spun lately.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Aug 30, 2013)

As I said, I liked it very much, though. It just wasn't as I hoped. But solid. And I'm having a hard time comparing it to raw black metal, but we've got plenty of amazingly good black metal albums this year.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 30, 2013)

Hubardo has been in constant rotation.

GodDAMN does this album go hard.


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 30, 2013)

Link friend.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Aug 31, 2013)

Anyone else heard Paysage d'Hiver's new album? "Das Tor" var the first Paysage d'Hiver album in 6 years. One of the best black metal bands around, if you ask me. There's nothing new here really, but when you do what you do as well as Paysage d'Hiver you don't need to do that.  The most notable difference is the change of production. It's still raw as fuck, but it's by far the cleanest and most tidy production paysage d'Hiver has ever had. "Das Tor" is as raw and atmospheric as only Paysage d'Hiver can be. I think it is a brilliant album.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 31, 2013)

Lord Yu said:


> Link friend.



I'm being a good boy since I only have it because I pre-ordered it and Toby literally gave me a link for it.  It's pretty easy to find, though.


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 1, 2013)

I'd probably throw down money on it if I didn't already spend a shitton on games recently.  I guess I'll arrr now and buy it come holiday season.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 1, 2013)

The LP version is neato; comes with a book, a T shirt and some WICKED SICK 3LP ARTWORK.

I haven't bought many games lately.


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 1, 2013)

Would have just gone in my closet. I has no record player. 

I'm throwing money at the digital version. This album is delicious.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 1, 2013)

AOTY, son.  Easy.

Though, it's almost an amalgam of motW and Kayo Dot, seeing as how it's a lot more straight forward and directed than all the other KD releases, and has a LOT more metal in the music--like, to the point where it's an actual metal album, rather than being influenced by it.  

Them fucking horns, man.


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 2, 2013)

This is an amazing album but I've been far too distracted tonight to let it sink into me. I'm missing a lot of shit.


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 6, 2013)

Need to spin Hubardo a couple of more times, but damn is it electrifying. Thanks for bringing it up, had forgotten about it.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm going to be doing a proper re-listen when the vinyl arrives.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 7, 2013)

How extreme and intense is the new Kayo Dot album on a scale from 1-10?


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 7, 2013)

It runs up and down from maybe 2 all the way to ten. It's damn dense. At least to me.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 7, 2013)

Uncle Acid said:


> How extreme and intense is the new Kayo Dot album on a scale from 1-10?



It never gets quite up to insane, honestly, but the metal is still very strong in it--stronger than maudlin of the Well, honestly.  However, they're still much rooted in dynamics rather than a typical metal album's 2-3 note repetoire.

I must be immune to extreme, because I don't really hear anything I'd label as fucking insane outside of the most fast, abrasive anti-music out there.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 8, 2013)

I've never cared for Kayo Dot at all, and never will. Bu I checked out a few songs and none them had anything extreme in them. I just saw someone desribe this as the most extreme and intense album we'll ever hear, so I was a little confused about that. The songs I heard was


----------



## God (Sep 8, 2013)

depends how you view "extreme" and "intense"
if by extreme/intense, you mean loud, angry and fast, it's probably not something to blow your mind
if by extreme/intense, you refer to progression and composition, well, yeah, kayo dot is pretty hq


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 8, 2013)

It's a hybrid of motW and Kayo Dot, anyways.  Only one KD album had any metal in it.


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 8, 2013)

I rate extreme by abrasiveness and I noticed some of that in Hubardo but I also have a really shitty headset soundwise so it's hard to suss it out.


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 8, 2013)

wow, didn't knew a new Carcass was coming out. And Nuclear Blast put the whole album up


----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 9, 2013)

I thought the album was really poor. It suffers from the same problems as Black Sabbath's "13", just to mention one. It's a bunch of old(er) guys doing everything to re-live the past by re-creating what they did years and years ago, making an album that sounds like poor, unreleased material from the past, but with a hyper modern shitty poduction that doesn't fit the music at all. Fuck all that shit. Meh, next please.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 17, 2013)

I kind of avoided Panopticon because of all the hype and anti-hype around Kentucky, but I'm really enjoying said album and the rest of his discography.  Damn, this is pretty good.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 17, 2013)

I like their earlier stuff, but thought the new one was really boring. A lot of elements that just didn't fit into the black metal at all.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 18, 2013)

I liked Kentucky, and because of the Bluegrass.  

At the end of the day, it's a hella polarizing album, and I can understand why, but Black Metal is such a stagnant, self-plagiarizing genre I can't really fault people trying other things.  I'm also a fan of bluegrass, so that helps.  

I do enjoy his other albums, though.


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 18, 2013)

Alright, I listened to the new DT a couple of times aaaand I think it's probably better than their last couple of albums, but pretty forgettable overall. They don't go overboard a lot, not a lot of wankery and all, but yeah... I think I said this before, but they should space out their album releases more. Not make one every 2 years, but wait 4-5 years with the next one.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 18, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I liked Kentucky, and because of the Bluegrass.
> 
> At the end of the day, it's a hella polarizing album, and I can understand why, but Black Metal is such a stagnant, self-plagiarizing genre I can't really fault people trying other things.  I'm also a fan of bluegrass, so that helps.
> 
> I do enjoy his other albums, though.



The bluegrass is exactly why I don't like the album. It's not because I don't enjoy bluegrass or don't think it can go well with black metal, but because it doesn't fit. It sounds very out of place, as if they didn't bother spending time incorporating it. Even the flute on "Bodies Under the Falls" are really annoying. So out of place.

I believe that most types of music can be mixed into black metal, but that doesn't mean it'll always work. "Kentucky" feels rushed to me.

And you know my taste quite well and know I love black metal bands who experiment in all kinds of ways.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 18, 2013)

So it goes.

I'm hoping I get to hear more abrasive Black Metal/Jazz hybrids in the future, as it's basically just Ihsahn (egh) and Shining, but after their latest I've all but stopped caring about future releases.  For a band that started out as Avant-Jazz, it's quite a lackluster effort. 

Shit sucks because so many banal media mouthpieces ate it up as a 'maturation of their sound' or some such nonsense, because, as we all know, the more boring and typical you make your music, the better.  Better yet, almost completely abandon your sound that gained you fans and throw in some afterthought Saxes because why not?


----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 26, 2013)

Oranssi Panzuzu's confired for next years Inferno Festival. I fcking pray to the devil that they are gonna play on the wednesday, together with Sigh. Would be great, as they would fit very much on the same bill. Awesome booking!


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 11, 2013)

Listening to some Control Denied. Good stuff. I hear the 2nd album will be released after all?


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 11, 2013)

I like  how Wiki has listed as 'potentially 2013.'



That would be fantastic, though.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Oct 11, 2013)

New In Solitude. Enough said!


----------



## GoodGamerSambo (Oct 11, 2013)

Listening to Five Finger Death Punch's new album and I end up replaying Burn MF like 4 times!

I love that song.


----------



## SampyArctica (Oct 13, 2013)

Worked on the Amorphis show here in Brisbane last night, they were _amazing_. I've been wanting to see them since 2008 and they definitely did not disappoint. Chatted with them a bit after the show too, pretty nice guys.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Oct 13, 2013)

Did they play anything old? Frmo the first EP and first album?


----------



## SampyArctica (Oct 14, 2013)

Uncle Acid said:


> Did they play anything old? Frmo the first EP and first album?



I've got a copy of their set list, actually. 
They played:

Shades of Gray
Narrow Path
Sampo
Silver Bride
Against Widows
Wanderer
My Kantele
Black Winter Day
Drowned Maid
Nightbird's Song
Smoke Weed
You I Need
Hopeless Days
Castaway

_Encore:_

Sky Is Mine
Into Hiding
House of Sleep


----------



## Uncle Acid (Oct 14, 2013)

That's not a bad setlist, but not playign anything from The Karelian Isthmus or Privilege of Evil is rather disappointing. The setlist is also missing Alone, Against Widows and Day of Your Beliefs in my eyes. Especially the early death metal songs would be great to hear live as it is their best stuff ever, and Tomi Joutsen is a really good growler.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 15, 2013)

Amorphis is another, like that of Katatonia and Anathema, in that they've basically eschewed much of their metal elements, and often almost all of their extreme ones.  The latest Anathema was such a midrange, limp-wristed prog-bait album it was unbearable.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Oct 15, 2013)

I wouldn't go that far. Amorphis still play some of their extreme stuff live, the only thing missing are something from their pure death metal album. But they play from all of their periods, something which Katatonia doesn't do, which is disappointing as their best albums are their first. Not sure about Anathema, but I expect them to be the same as Katatonia. So you gotta give cred to Amorphis for that.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 15, 2013)

Oh, I know.  I like Amorphis' stuff, new and old, but it's a pretty common trend to which they fall at least adjacent.  Katatonia is a step above radio rock, but they've been recording the same album over and over again since Discouraged Ones.

Anathema were actually OK during their transition from Doom to Lite-Prog Metal, but now they've gone full FM saccharine.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 16, 2013)

haven't kept up with Rehfeldt for some time:


----------



## SampyArctica (Oct 16, 2013)

Uncle Acid said:


> The setlist is also missing Alone, Against Widows and Day of Your Beliefs in my eyes.



...Against Widows is on that set list.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm liking Last City Hero quite a bit, but I hate that they've buried Lamont's Sax so far down in the mix it may as well not even be there half the time.  Good ol' Scott Kelly, though.


----------



## Miki Aiko (Oct 22, 2013)

Not that anybody cares, more of a joke really, but I'm seeing Gwar in Cincinnati, Ohio.


----------



## Hadler (Oct 23, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]W-2QqFgGCTk[/YOUTUBE]
I'm  finally listening to Jex Thoth's newest album and it seems she's abandoned her doom metal roots for a 60-70's psychedelic rock sound

surprinsingly, it doesn't sound half bad :amazed


----------



## Uncle Acid (Oct 24, 2013)

The new Jex Thoth album is really, really good. Just as good as her debut, if not better, despite the style change. Love it!


The Inferno line up is starting to look quite good. Sigh, Black Witchery, Impiety, Oranssi Pazuzu, Necros Christos and Rotting Christ are all bands I want to see. I might have a look at Dimmu Borgir too. 6/10 bands I want to see. Impressive!


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 24, 2013)

Neato, I had no idea Jex had a new album.


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 24, 2013)

That song hit the spot. I've been listening to sixties prog lately so that falls close to my mood.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Oct 25, 2013)

I actually hear a lot more Sabbath Assembly in the new Jex Thoth than Jex Thoth or Totem, and that's not a bad thing at all, even though they were at their best as Totem.

And talking about a band such as Jex Thoth, check out Mansion, guys. Sounds a bit like a mix between Jex Thoth and Jess and the Ancient Ones.



The EP is amazing!


----------



## South of Hell (Oct 26, 2013)

Opinions on Ayreon's The Theory of Everything?


----------



## Uncle Acid (Oct 26, 2013)

Not heard it yet, but I will. I didn't enjoy 01011001 much, so I haven't stressed out to get a hold on it to be honest. I'm hoping for a more epic album along the lines of Into the Electric Castle and The Universal Migrator Part I & II, but I expect mroe in the lines of The Human Equation and 01011001.


----------



## SampyArctica (Oct 27, 2013)

Behemoth show last night. Goddamn. Every time I see those guys, they aurally kick my ass. Caught up with them after the show, helped them _polish_ off their rider.  

But some seriously nice as guys, and a seriously amazing performance. Was great to see them again.


----------



## Scud (Oct 28, 2013)

Did Nergal dye his hair white? It looks pretty wierd...

I got to see Testament and LoG last night (though I did have to sit through Huntress and Killswitch Engage as well) and thoroughly enjoyed myself. Watching Gene Hoglan behind the kit in person is unreal, and Testament had by far the most intense pit going during their set.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Oct 28, 2013)

Nergal looks pretty awesome these days:


----------



## Miki Aiko (Oct 28, 2013)

Aussie bands over the years have become incredible. Recently I found this band, Be'lakor, who are absolutely amazing. Their little a more in the underground scene with a promising record label, and defiantly worth listening too. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQH2jeBZMQc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SampyArctica (Oct 29, 2013)

^ If you like Be'lakor, you should also check out Ne Obliviscaris, sleepmakeswaves, Arcane, Echotide and 'neath, amongst many others. The Australian prog scene is quite talented. I suggest checking out OzProg for more suggestions: 



Tatumaru said:


> Did Nergal dye his hair white? It looks pretty wierd...



It just looked like corpse paint at the time, were those other photos also taken after a show...?


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 29, 2013)

I was so ready for Ne Obliviscarus' debut to blow me out of the water after their demo (especially Forget Not, holy shit), but damn was I let down.  They're WAYYY better at using the Violin to make the music stay more interesting, but they love to abandon it for half the song, usually falling back on his tired gutturals and plodding guitar work.

Oh well.


----------



## SampyArctica (Oct 29, 2013)

I do have to admit Tim's violin work is a big factor of me enjoying NeO...he also did violin work for sleepmakeswaves (instrumental), who are probably in my top five favourite Australian bands.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 29, 2013)

SMW is baller, though it kind of leads away from Rock altogether in a lot of places.  Which, by all means, is fine with me, but they're really something else.


----------



## SampyArctica (Nov 17, 2013)

Not sure if there's much more Australians on here, but announced the Children of Bodom Australian tour this morning, pretty psyched to tour with these guys again. 

More information:


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 20, 2013)

Didn't know In Mourning released an album last year! Anyone checked it out?


----------



## Uncle Acid (Nov 20, 2013)

The legendary Mystifier confiermed for next years Inferno and will only play from their two first albums. What an insane line up it is already! Their best ever, and they still have like 30 bands to announce or something. Great stuff!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otq6mOcrfiM[/YOUTUBE]


And I am seeing Ghost in less than two weeks, and I saw Graveyard a week ago. Was great!


----------



## SampyArctica (Nov 21, 2013)

Debut episode of Steel Style released. I wouldn't call myself a Steel Panther fan (although I don't mind what I have heard from them), but I got a good laugh out of this.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 4, 2013)

stumbled on this concert this morning


----------



## Uncle Acid (Dec 4, 2013)

I was lucky enough to get to see Ghost on monday night. Man, A-FUCKIN-MAZING! Probably the best gig I've ever been to. Immense!

I got a guitar pick as well. Was singing along at the end of the gig when I suddenly got something in my eye. A guitar pick. Awesome!


----------



## Uncle Acid (Dec 6, 2013)

Most people who have seen them around in the country the last week seem to agee that this is one of the best concerts they've ever seen. It's easily a 6/6. The sound was good, the band was tighter than I expected and Papa Emeritus II did not only sing well and much better than expected, but his stage precence was out of this world. I'm still bown away.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SnTL1L8a6YI[/YOUTUBE]

Behemoth's new song and video. I'm quite surprised, because this was actually good. By far the best thing they've done since Zos Kia Cultus (Here and Beyond). I don't like anything released after the mentioned album, so this is a pleasent surprise. A lot more black metal in the sound again, and the vocal sounds less mechanical now. That's a good thing. More natural. Looking forward to the album now.

The video is cool as well, especially the first half of the video. Second half is a bit hit and miss, but still.


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 16, 2013)

I went to Gorguts on Saturday.  My ears were punished well.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## God (Dec 27, 2013)

that was awesome


----------



## ThunderCunt (Jan 24, 2014)

Wonderful. Thread of great importance.

Starting with some good old thrash
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I5giWtPkRaY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 24, 2014)

I wish I could play MW at work.

We've been getting away with a lot of 80s Thrash/Power bands at work, lately, but lyrics always end up being a problem.  Melvins get regular spins, though.


----------



## ThunderCunt (Jan 24, 2014)

They were my festival discovery in this bloodstock.
More MW because MW is gonna fuck you up

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHlBhj8qhqQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ThunderCunt (Jan 30, 2014)

Dedicating this song to the moderator of this section.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCdsO1mBGE4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 30, 2014)

Excellent.

Most excellent.


----------



## Miki Aiko (Jan 31, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]nP7QyfLPtLE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 31, 2014)

Brother was on DT concert the weekend, sent me the setlist: 

as much as my feelings changed regarding DT these last year, that 2nd act makes me feel tingly inside


----------



## ThunderCunt (Feb 3, 2014)

How to do a proper beach barbeque party?
Learn from decapitated
Song: Carnival is forever
 [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m1Wpo8j1Ta0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Scud (Feb 4, 2014)

For those of you well-versed in old Scandinavian death metal, I'd like recommendations. I have some of the more well known stuff like Entombed, Dismembered, Carnage, Amorphis, Cemetery, Seance, and the like. What are some of the better, lesser-known groups that I might not know about?


----------



## Uncle Acid (Feb 12, 2014)

You talkin' to me, bro?

I made a huge list but it all got deleted... twice. So fuck it. But here's a few must-haves from that era:

Nihilist - Nihilist (1987-1989) (pre-Entombed)
Nirvana 2002 - Recordings 89-91
God Macabre - The Winterlong
Merciless - The Awakening
Abhorrence - Completely Vulgar (Amorphis covered a song from these guys early on)
Darkthrone - Souldside Journey

And a few newer must-haves:

Morbus Chron - Sleepers in the Rift
Swallowed - Swallowed
Vampire - Vampire
Beastiality - Ancient Bell Chimes
Obliteration - Black Death Horizon
Death Breath - Stinking Up the Night (with Nicke Andersson of Nihilist/Entombed)


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 12, 2014)

I might check those out


----------



## Uncle Acid (Feb 12, 2014)

Everyone with even the slightest interest in death metal should check 'em out if they haven't. Masterpieces, the whole lot.


----------



## ThunderCunt (Feb 12, 2014)

Currently my favourite songs


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 15, 2014)

Uncle Acid said:


> Everyone with even the slightest interest in death metal should check 'em out if they haven't. Masterpieces, the whole lot.



Been going through your list. Ah, I really needed this. Some good old-fashioned, no-nonsense stuff without any technical mumbo jumbo.

Been chillin


----------



## Uncle Acid (Feb 15, 2014)

Good!  It's had to dislike that type of bands if one's into that kind of music. Not to keen on any technical mumbo jumbo meself.


----------



## Scud (Feb 16, 2014)

Uncle Acid said:


> You talkin' to me, bro?
> 
> I made a huge list but it all got deleted... twice. So fuck it. But here's a few must-haves from that era:
> 
> ...


Hell yeah. I'm going to spend some quality time going through this list today. I already checked out Obliteration, and liked Black Death Horizon enough that I went and grabbed Nekropsalms as well.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Feb 16, 2014)

Nice! Nekropsalms is also a very, very good record. The biggest difference between the two, for me at least, are the production which is way more badass on Black Death Horizon. But I also think the songwriting is better too. Their debut however are really poor IMO.


I'll can come back with some more recommendations later, be it just Scandinavian or world wide. All them hidden gems, man. My god!


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 28, 2014)

Anybody listen to The Body's new album?

Mmmm-M!  It's good.  I've always really enjoyed their rather untapped style ever since I heard them back when _All the Waters of the Earth turn to Blood_, with its just-enough-to-be-there ambiance and unsettling choirs juxtaposed with the grating vocals and crushing distortion.  It's a shame they're not really discussed much.


----------



## Garfield (Mar 2, 2014)

Anyone else heard Baby metal?

I kinda found it funny lol

[YOUTUBE]nDqaTXqCN-Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 2, 2014)

lol

Heard them awhile ago.  It's kind of funny for a bit before getting uber samey.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Mar 2, 2014)

Obsidian Gate are finally comming with a new album, 12 years after their last release. Chaotic and complex symphonic black metal that are among the best there is. New song online too. I love the Egyptian tones they've incorporated.

The drums sound very bad, but everything else is just top notch. I really can't wait for this album and I hope I can see past the drum sound when I hear the whole album. Excited as fuck!


----------



## ThunderCunt (Mar 2, 2014)

adee said:


> Anyone else heard Baby metal?
> 
> I kinda found it funny lol


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 2, 2014)

ONLY Japanese metal band?


----------



## Uncle Acid (Mar 2, 2014)

That's just weird. Can't have heard many Japanese metal bands then.

Name your10 favourite metal bands, initpidzero.


----------



## ThunderCunt (Mar 2, 2014)

I should have said it differently, I have not heard many Japanese metal bands.
I searched for Japanese band a long time back and started listening to the results and without proper recommendation I end up liking only one of them which is Loudness. 
The other one which I heard was from anime DMC, which was not really a proper band(or is it?) 
I also heard the band onmyouza's song but don't like them so much.

As for my fav Metal bands
Iron maiden
Judas Priest
Sepultura
Gojira
Carcass
Black Sabbath
Death
Slayer
Kreator
Dio 
Pantera

etc


----------



## Uncle Acid (Mar 2, 2014)

A few recommendations:

As an Iron Maiden, Judas Priest and Loudness fan you should check out Magnesium, Sabbrabells, Crowley and Metalucifer.

As a Slayer, Kreator and Sepultura (I assume you enjoy these bands' older albums) you should try Fastkill and Terror Squad.

As a Black Sabbath fan you should check out Flower Travellin' Band and Church of Misery.



Magnesium should be a sitter for sure. Fastkill as well, as long as you enjoy really old Kreator and stuff.


----------



## ThunderCunt (Mar 2, 2014)

Uncle Acid said:


> A few recommendations:
> 
> As an Iron Maiden, Judas Priest and Loudness fan you should check out Magnesium, Sabbrabells, Crowley and Metalucifer.
> 
> ...



I need to hang out with you guys more often.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Mar 2, 2014)

You should. This thead needs more people and more activity.


----------



## ThunderCunt (Mar 2, 2014)

I am sold on magnesium.
I think even baby metal is okay.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6b4_a5t3afE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ThunderCunt (Mar 2, 2014)

This is a band from Egypt and they were quite a bit talked about during last Bloodstock.
Scarab - Ankh


----------



## ThunderCunt (Mar 2, 2014)

This song has very Deep purple feel, I like this
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FT2TxnGmQyA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Scud (Mar 2, 2014)

adee said:


> Anyone else heard Baby metal?
> 
> I kinda found it funny lol


In all honesty, I've listened to this song nearly 100 times just to hear the breakdown. It's infectious
[YOUTUBE]_N0OwQHjL0g[/YOUTUBE]



Uncle Acid said:


> You should. This thead needs more people and more activity.


Today is probably the most active this thread has been in years. We're generally a quiet bunch.


----------



## Garfield (Mar 2, 2014)

@initpidzero: I dunno if you're ok with Visual kei as well, but I like some bands like Versailles too

[YOUTUBE]SGJ4FQrLCzM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ThunderCunt (Mar 2, 2014)

*spoiler*

How to be a proper thrash metal vocalist. 
This is very accurate. I practice this stuff all the time


----------



## ThunderCunt (Mar 2, 2014)

adee said:


> @initpidzero: I dunno if you're ok with Visual kei as well, but I like some bands like Versailles too


----------



## Garfield (Mar 2, 2014)

How about

[YOUTUBE]MBZB9TRTUb4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ThunderCunt (Mar 2, 2014)

adee said:


> How about


----------



## Scud (Mar 2, 2014)

Since we're on japanese metal today, here's some japanese dm I found fairly recently

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]rosTdrsZcYs[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]XF-PCe3--6I[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]KFg-uURZaZ0[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]Hu10EhbxrrI[/YOUTUBE]




And then, of course, there's these guys. Not sure if I'd really call them metal, but close enough for me.
[YOUTUBE]beN5ep5MrdY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 2, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aL6mGsxbJio[/YOUTUBE]
While Japan is ahead of pretty much the rest of Asia metal wise, a lot of there seen seems to me stuck in the 90s. But there are guys like these that just kill into the fucking future.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Mar 2, 2014)

Birushanah's great, though not as great as their fellow countrymen Corrupted, which it is natural to compare them to. Corrupted is just bloody brilliant.


----------



## ThunderCunt (Mar 2, 2014)

Posting some Indian metal, in case it interests you


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 2, 2014)

You need to delve into the world of Sigh.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 2, 2014)

Uncle Acid said:


> Birushanah's great, though not as great as their fellow countrymen Corrupted, which it is natural to compare them to. Corrupted is just bloody brilliant.



To be honest, I find them pretty boring.


----------



## ThunderCunt (Mar 2, 2014)

More Indian metal

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ThunderCunt (Mar 2, 2014)

These guys have two vocalists and both growl


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 2, 2014)

Alright, we love the discussion and activity, but you can keep all of that in a single post.  No reason to keep making new posts every couple minutes.

Also, try to keep 'em in spoilers because all the youtube Flash makes the thread chug.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Mar 3, 2014)

Lord Yu said:


> To be honest, I find them pretty boring.



Really? Which albums have you heard?


----------



## ThunderCunt (Mar 3, 2014)

Spoilers added. 
Also noted that that Dr Boskov is anal about number of posts per unit time.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm just letting you know; I don't care, but other Smods do, and they'll just merge your posts into hybrid frankenstein abortions.  I'm trying to help you avoid that, you ponce.  

But thank you for spoilers. I promise you the thread will bog down badly if there's too many open on the page.


----------



## ThunderCunt (Mar 3, 2014)

I was jesting Doctor. 
I created a thread in outlet for covers and original. I wanted it to be moved here(in this subsection).
Would you able to do that if you think it is worth moving or there isn't a similar thread around.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 3, 2014)

Possibly, but I'd have to move it from the archive and we _might_ have a similar thread somewhere else in here.  I'd have to check.

Also, since you like some metal closer to the hard rock end of the spectrum, as well as Japanese music, do you have Boris in your life?  To get it out of the way now, yadda yadda yadda, not really metal, and so on and so forth.


*Spoiler*: __ 





[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KDbLxyIAMx0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-tUXR_ekBA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uk-PmWx_MXY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ThunderCunt (Mar 3, 2014)

>implying I only listen to the bands I listed earlier.
Excuse me Doctor, but I listen to blondie, CCR, Steely Dan etc.  as well. 
I am pretty brutal. Possibly kvlt as fuck( Do they still use that though?).


----------



## Uncle Acid (Mar 3, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Also, since you like some metal closer to the hard rock end of the spectrum, as well as Japanese music, do you have Boris in your life?  *To get it out of the way now, yadda yadda yadda, not really metal, and so on and so forth.*



Why would you say that, and how is Boris not really metal? Akuma no Uta, Heavy Rocks, Pink, Amplifier Worship, Dronevil and Absolutego are all metal albums.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 3, 2014)

Oh, don't get me wrong.  I think they are metal (among other things, depending on the album), but there have been some 'tr00' metal heads who've had to lend their input otherwise, every single time Boris is mentioned, so I put that on reflex.

They're still a wonderful blend of punk, metal, stoner, drone, noise and post rock, and that's why I love 'em.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Mar 3, 2014)

Ah, I see. Well, fuck those kind of people. Probably the same that don't consider early Cadle of Filth or Dimmu Borgir blackmetal as well.

I love Boris meself, butI have to admit that Pr?parat was a huge, huge disappointment and their worst effort to date. Sounds like a compilation of random tracks that weren't consider good enough for any of their other albums. A huge meeeeh!


----------



## ThunderCunt (Mar 3, 2014)

Doctor, 
Boris is good. I love the bass in Heavy friends. 

How do you guys listen to these bands, surely obtaining their CDs wont be easy?
I cannot listen to any artist properly until I get mp3/flac on my PMP.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 3, 2014)

A lot of ways.

I do spend some decent money on CDs and/or LPs. Thankfully, most Boris releases are available pretty easily in the US since they are on Southern Lord (except for their more experimental releases).  Other bands, like Gonon-Ish is basically FLAC/320 downloads since some of their shit is expensive as hell.


----------



## God (Mar 3, 2014)

initpidzero said:


> >implying I only listen to the bands I listed earlier.
> Excuse me Doctor, but I listen to blondie, CCR, Steely Dan etc.  as well.
> I am pretty brutal. Possibly kvlt as fuck( Do they still use that though?).



metal has come a long way since the 70's and 80's bro
err, idk if i would consider any of that "brutal"


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 3, 2014)

brutal lost all its meaning, thanks to metal

very, very little metal I've ever heard is very brutal

most of it is fairly conventional, musically


----------



## Uncle Acid (Mar 3, 2014)

Bathory - Massacre = music at its most violent and brutal. It's not the fastest song ever or anything like that, but it has everything a song needs to be brutal. The riffs, the drumming, the vocal, the lyrics and most imponerantly the production. Perfection!


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 3, 2014)

Yeah, what's the term?  War Metal?  That usually is pretty nuts, in the best way.

The more unusual or atypical the music the better it gets, though.  Bizarre phrasing like Deathspell Omega (not their latest, but after they dropped the traditional lo-fi sound) usually unsettles the listener.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Mar 3, 2014)

Yeah, war metal is a thing. It's basically brutal black metal bands who incorporate death metal or grindcore in the music. Blasphemy, the first Beherit album/comilation, Archgoat and Black Witchery are among the most known, and best bands within this "subgenre". It's usually chaos and destruction from begining to end.

Not a fan of Deathspell Omega even though I am OK with their EPs K?n?se, Veritas Diaboli Manet in Aeternum: Chaining the Katechon, Mass Grave Aesthetics and Diabolus Absconditus. But I'm not a fan of any of their albums at all.

But I am a huge fan of Svartidau?i who's very compareable to Deathspell Omega. Not as avant-garde, but they still reek of Deathspell Omega. But in my ears, they're about a thousand times better than what Deathspell Omega is at their best. "Flesh Cathedral" is a magnificent album, and the upcomming EP sounds even better.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 3, 2014)

Honestly, as much as I like DsO, their EP's are fantastic mostly because they're more unusual than the albums.  I was not a huge fan of Paralectus, either. 

I'll have too look into them, though.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Mar 3, 2014)

Good to see others who prefer their EPs. Old Deathspell Omega, while they were still a standard black metal band, should be right up my alley, but it just doesn't click. Inquisitors of Satan should be something I appreciate, but I just doesn't. Mediocre at best.

You do that. Some people comlain about the vocals being too monotonous, but I dig them. I think they fit the bands' sound very well.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 3, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> brutal lost all its meaning, thanks to metal
> 
> very, very little metal I've ever heard is very brutal
> 
> most of it is fairly conventional, musically



what do you consider brutal?


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 3, 2014)

Sonically, something like Peter Brontzman's Machine Gun Quartet or Whitehouse.

I mean, there's some metal that fits that bill as well, but even brutal death metal usually relies on pretty typical music and histrionics, so it's nothing that out of the ordinary.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 3, 2014)

> Whitehouse specialise in what they call "extreme electronic music". They are known for their controversial lyrics and imagery, which portray and promote sadistic sex, rape, misogyny, serial murder, eating disorders, child abuse, neo-nazi fetishism and other forms of violence and abjection.



yikes

i'll have a look at brotzmann


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 3, 2014)

Music has some pretty deep rabbit holes.


----------



## God (Mar 3, 2014)

dso is good
i gotta say traditional blistering black metal gets old for me vry quickly

i generally like something with an an added element in black metal

for example i like
oranssi pazuzu
ne obli
fen
.lantlos
alcest
ulver
enslaved

then you have bands like krallice who im not really sure how to classify
traditional bm gets old really quickly though


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 3, 2014)

Ulver had two Black Metal albums, and both were pretty typical Norwegian Black Metal.

The rest of their albums have almost nothing to do with any kind of metal, bruh.

I can agree to an extent, but bands like Lantlos have a very similar problem that a great deal traditional Black Metal does, in that it's very samey and all the albums sound fairly similar.

Blackgaze in general has post rock syndrome.

Love the shit out Oranssi Pazuzu, though.  Damn.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Mar 4, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I can agree to an extent, but bands like Lantlos have a very similar problem that a great deal traditional Black Metal does, in that it's very samey and all the albums sound fairly similar..



Hmm. Compare this to this to this.

Well, that's not all to similar, don't you think?



Not quite sure what you guys are meaning about black metal having that problem either. Let's just take a few second wave bands: Mayhem, Darkthone, Burzum, Gorgoroth, Immortal, Satyricon, Gehenna, Emperor and Old Man's Child are all what I guess we can call traditional black metal bands, and they've all been constantly changing their sound with every album. None of these made the same album twice in a row, and even within each of their albums it's quite easy to separate the songs.


----------



## God (Mar 4, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Ulver had two Black Metal albums, and both were pretty typical Norwegian Black Metal.
> 
> The rest of their albums have almost nothing to do with any kind of metal, bruh.
> 
> ...



ulver's first two albums weren't as troo as say, classic burzum or mayhem and shit. they were definitely norwegian bm, but they also focused on leads, and interchanging compositions/melodies. as opposed to black beats, raging guitars and screeched vocals for the entire duration of a song, in some cases even whole albums.

blackgaze.. ehh
it CAN, if it's an extremely generic no-name band , sure. the same can be said about literally every genre.

have you heard of krallice?


----------



## Uncle Acid (Mar 4, 2014)

Cubey said:


> ulver's first two albums weren't as troo as say, classic burzum or mayhem and shit.



Really? Are you kidding me? Nattens Madrigal isn't as "true" as these? Have you even heard the album? The production makes Burzum and Mayhem and Darkthrone's early albums sound well-produced and high-tech. 

Should be said that the production on Burzum, Mayhem, Darkthrone and so on, the kind that became the standard for black metal, was so because of the lack of money and decent equipment. Ulver had the oppurtunity to get a decent production, but went with something lo-fi as fuck, most likely to be "true".


----------



## God (Mar 4, 2014)

not "troo" in terms of production but musical style

darkthrone and the rest were all putting out the same shit, whilst imo ulver's albums had elements that separated them from that particular sound.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Mar 4, 2014)

It's just as "true" as Mayhem, Darkthrone and Burzum to be honest. How exactly is this any "truer" than this?




Cubey said:


> darkthrone and the rest were all putting out the same shit, whilst imo ulver's albums had elements that separated them from that particular sound.



I'd recommend you to actually listen to moe than half a song from each bands before you say something like this, because that makes no sense whatsoever. It's so wrong I don't know what to say.


----------



## God (Mar 4, 2014)

also i never heard lantlos dropped a new track
this shit is awesome
but not very lantlos


----------



## God (Mar 4, 2014)

This seems a lot more interesting than majority of second wave bm, acid.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 4, 2014)

Uncle Acid said:


> Really? Which albums have you heard?



I can't quite remember the name of the last album I listened to since it blew up with my HD. I watched a few of their live performances on youtube. The album I had was fairly recent I remember.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Mar 4, 2014)

Cubey said:


> This seems a lot more interesting than majority of second wave bm, acid.



Can't open that link, but no one said you had to enjoy the second wave more than other waves, or bad X more than band Y. But saying they all sound the same and stuff is just very, very false.

Here's a shitload of black metal that was released in 1994:

Arcturus

Darkthrone

Ved Buens Ende

Mayhem

Gorgooth

Satyricon

Burzum

Gehenna

Obtained Enslavement

Ancient

Hades

Forgotten Wood

Strid

Enslaved

These were, as already said, all released in 1994. No idea how many of those you'd bother listening to, but give Arcturus, Darkthrone, Ved Buens Ende and Buzum after eachother. They're not exactly carbon copies, are they? "The same shit"? Pfft.

Edit: THese are all from the same country as well. Had I included other countries it would've been even bigger gaps between their sound.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Mar 4, 2014)

Lord Yu said:


> I can't quite remember the name of the last album I listened to since it blew up with my HD. I watched a few of their live performances on youtube. The album I had was fairly recent I remember.



I see. Might not just be for you then.Shame, because they are a great band. From the hardcore infessed sludge on their earlier albums to their more experimental sludge on recent outputs. The beautiful, ambient inspired El mundo frio and the raw and hardcore infessed Se hace por los suenos asesinos are close to perfect in my ears.


----------



## God (Mar 4, 2014)

sorry, here it is


----------



## Uncle Acid (Mar 4, 2014)

I understand, but you haven't exactly answered my question. 

And as far as interesting second wave black metal bands goes, I don't see how bands like these are any less interesting than Ulver: 

In the Woods...
Fleurety
Arcturus
Obtained Enslavement
Master's Hammer
Sigh
Samael
Tartaros
Primordial
Ved Buens Ende
Bethlehem


Are Ulver really that much more interesting than these? I mean, I enjoy Ulver's "Bergtatt" more than Primordial's "Imrama", Ved Buens Ende's "Written in Waters", Bethlehem's "Dictius te Necare" and Samael's "Ceremony of the Opposites", but I don't think it is a more interesting album at all.


----------



## ThunderCunt (Mar 4, 2014)

Blondie is second most brutal thing after Dethklok


On a more serious note, I feel like a noob in this thread. You guys know your music so damn well. I have a lot to learn for someone who thinks of  himself as metalhead.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Mar 4, 2014)

Not me then. I love metal and I've been a listener for 12-13 years or so, but I do not consider myself a metalhead. Not even close.

But the way to learn about metal, or punk, or anything else, is to listen, read about it, listen and read about it some more and so on. Check out new bands all the time and so on.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 4, 2014)

Cycled through the last couple of pages

listening to Birushanah and Corrupted atm

digging both



man, my browser didn't like page 36


----------



## ThunderCunt (Mar 4, 2014)

Uncle Acid said:


> Not me then. I love metal and I've been a listener for 12-13 years or so, but I do not consider myself a metalhead. Not even close.
> 
> But the way to learn about metal, or punk, or anything else, is to listen, read about it, listen and read about it some more and so on. Check out new bands all the time and so on.



I do this as much as I can actually. Infact besides Linux, I spend most time on music.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 4, 2014)

Well, you know what I mean, Acid.  Love all those bands you posted, and most are different to even the casual listener; but they are the cream of the cop, and spawned innumerable clones.  Black Metal was one of the genres I didn't really appreciate when I got into metal, but I have in semi recent years and I'm glad I did. 

I think I will style the forum here for Nothing but Black Metal November.


----------



## God (Mar 5, 2014)

Uncle Acid said:


> I understand, but you haven't exactly answered my question.
> 
> And as far as interesting second wave black metal bands goes, I don't see how bands like these are any less interesting than Ulver:
> 
> ...



damn... aside from sigh and arcturus, im almost completely new to all those bands you posted

i think my opinion may have been formed without the proper research lol


----------



## Uncle Acid (Mar 5, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Black Metal was one of the genres I didn't really appreciate when I got into metal, but I have in semi recent years and I'm glad I did.



This goes for death metal and grindcore to me. It took a really, really long time before I could appreciate these genres. But it came with the years and I am glad it did. Some of my favourite albums now ae from these genres.



Cubey said:


> damn... aside from sigh and arcturus, im almost completely new to all those bands you posted
> 
> i think my opinion may have been formed without the proper research lol



(Long and messy post ahead (just woke up), but I ended it with a tl;dr for the lazy ones.)

Exactly. And all these are just the second wave black metal bands that released something around 94-96. Had I expanded to 94-97 (with only one year!) I coulp probably have added 5-6 more bands. Black metal, as other genres, have been in a constant evolution for 34 years, and they still continue to search. So even the second wave have a lot of different scenes with different sounds, and within these scenes you have a lot of different sounds again. But this may not be obvious to your regular music listener. It might take a few years of listening before one can hear the difference between the scenes, but when one do one will hear what's normal for the greek scene, what's normal for the polish scene and so on. It's actually very, very different. To mention those I rememer:

Norwegian scene.
Swedish scene
Greek scene
Polish scene
French scene
Eastern-european scene
South-american scene (this one's still there. Some bands like Anal Vomit and Goat semen and many more still plays this kind of black metal, and you don't hear much of thisfrom other parts of the world. It's a scene that really was never compied much)
Finnish scene (this one has evolved a lot and today the finnish sound is completely different from then)

And all these scenes was very different from eachother. Over the years these scenes have gotten mixed and all that, but you can still hear if someone are inspired by this or that scene.

But this doesn't only go for black metal. In the 80's you had the Teutonic thrash metal scene (Kreator, Sodom, Destuction), Bay Area thrash metal scene (Metallica, Exodus, Death Angel), East Coast thrash metal scene (Overkill, Nuclear Assault, Anthrax). These scenes sounding very different from eachother. The Bay Area scene was very inspired by NWOBHM while the Teutonic scene was very inspired by early black metal and the East Coast scene was very inspired by punk. So they all had this very distrinctive sound.

So yeah, there's a lot of difference between this and that. Just like people who think death metal is boring and all they've heard are Cannibal Corpse, Deicide and Nile. But they haven't even heard of Nocturnus, After Death, Pestilence and Timeghoul, who are very different from these bands.

And so it goes with power metal as well. "Eeeeeeeew, power metal? That's just gay, man". And all they've heard are Dragonforce, Rhapsody and Sonata Arctica. But they haven't heard Omen, Attacker or Griffin, who are way different.

Bottom line is that every genre and subgenre have a lot of different bands, even the Norwegian scene between 94-96, and even the small genres like grindcore have a shitload of bands that almost sounds nothing like eachother. The world of music is as huge as the world of  film. To make a noir or giallo you have to include certain elements that are a must for these subgenres, but you can still make very, very, very different films.


Tl;dr:

If you don't find many interesting bands within a (sub)genre, but enjoy some bands, there's a huge chance you just haven't done as much research as you should. Because there are a lot of different bands and sounds within each subenre, even within one particular scene of that subgenre.



Now let me end this post with a genius song from one of my favourte death metal albums:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SeEnSqaoQuk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 10, 2014)

It's such a damn shame about Timeghoul.

I'm glad they released their demos on a comp, but that was some really awesome song structure and occasional ambience they had on their songs.  I'd have killed to get more from them, but sometimes it's the best to take the gold you have right now.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 21, 2014)

So, I'm listening to Hubardo fore the millionth time, and I'm really in need of something to fit the bill on the more lush, instrument filled parts--aggressive, distorted rhythm section with frenetic and crazed woodwinds or strings over the top.

There's a few out there, and I'm almost certain I know all of them; there's a few bands who do it sporadically, but mostly on one or two songs, and its not consistent.

There has to be more!


----------



## Evil Ghost Ninja (Mar 24, 2014)

*Gwar frontman Dave Brockie found dead in Virginia home*



> Dave Brockie, who fronted the heavy metal band Gwar using the stage name Oderus Urungus, has been found dead in his Richmond, Va., home. He was 50.
> 
> According to band manager Jack Flanagan, one of Brockie's bandmates found him Sunday evening. Richmond police spokeswoman Dionne Waugh says officers received a report of a dead person at the home shortly before 7 p.m.
> 
> ...





Fucking Aweful, man.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 26, 2014)

^ a damn shame.

Anyone know of any other bands that utilize a fairly large orchestra, especially a large brass/woodwind section?  I need more stuff like Persepolis and Babel's Gate in my life.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Mar 27, 2014)

Would Sigh's "Scenes from Hell" count? Saxophone, trombone, tuba, french horn, flute, oboe, clarinet and trumpet as far as I know. Probably not the type of music you're after, but a brilliant and original symphonic black metal album that sounds nothing like any other symphonic black metal album out there.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 27, 2014)

Oh man, I do love me some Sigh.  In fact, for a lot longer than I have Septicflesh, but it's not quite what I'm looking for, as it's a little less typical than what's on _Communion_.

I like the idea of Symphonic [metal genre] but it's usually never really 'symphonic' in any way, so I like that the compositions are a) done by someone in the band, and b) someone who went to an actual music school and studied actual theory.  It helps that Septicflesh was already a great band, but there's some really good, if basic, composition on the album that fits really well with what they are doing.

Except for Sunlight Moonlight.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Mar 28, 2014)

I can't say I'm impressed by Septic Flesh post-Ophidian Wheel, which is the album where things started to get worse. Good album, but it's nto on par with the stuff before it. A Fallen Temple has some pretty good guitar work, and the melodies are at times really good. But as a whole, it just doesn't cut it for me. I don't have much to say about Revolution DNA and Sumerian Daemons. They're both awful.

Can't say I am a massive fan of Communion and The Great Mass either. Awful, overproduced symphonic death metal. My main problem is that there isn't any relation to the symhonic parts and the metal. I don't hear a red thread through it. It just sounds like two different persons is behind the metal and symphonic parts and compossed it without talking to eachother. While the symphonic parts alone is good, the riffs aren't and they don't fit well together IMO. "Fuck, I think the overall sound of this is a bit flat. Let's just put some symphonic music over it. It'll be fucking massive, man!!!"

But what about Hollenthon? I'm not a fan, but they're often compared to newer Septic Flesh.

But if you are just looking for symphonic metal with very impressive symphonic music, then Obsidian Gate should be your choice. Nothing short of impressive. Majestic, huge, clever and mind blowing. Really is.

I'm also a huge fan of Tartaros which have got some of the coolest synth used in metal, but they aren't as impressive as e.g Obsidian Gate. However, I'm an even bigger fan of Tartaros than Obisidan Gate. Especially the demo and EP.

Neither of these uses an orchestra, though.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 29, 2014)

I'd say we have to disagree, there.  I've always liked their oily-slick production, the electronic influences and the like, though I honestly just prefer them messing around with the orchestra.  And, to that, I'd disagree that there's no relation at all to the music--it does wander, but I'd rather it doing something interesting that be a 30 piece synthesizer, which is what 99% of metal with any kind of ensemble does.  THAT is atrocious, imo.

It's used to pretty great effect, but the album is loaded with cheese.  I also don't care that much about it, though.

Obsidian Gate is pretty cool.  Though, once again, it feels relegated to background noise that could have been done just as effectively with a synthesizer, since no one seems to be able to be creative enough with compositions to do anything interesting.  It's certainly not bad, but not quite what I'm looking for.

It's probably a lost cause.  I did enjoy Believer's epic with the string quartet, since that turned out nicely.  I guess it's usually a mixing issue.


----------



## ThunderCunt (Apr 12, 2014)

Uncle Acid,
Uncle Acid and dead beats are performing in London on 25th April. Are you going to see them?


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 12, 2014)

I wish Uncle Acid was coming anywhere near here, but I'll probably be fine with Boris instead.

Also really been jamming out to Masters of Brutality by Church of Misery for the past couple of days--I got it on CD and that's all I can really use in the car, so it's in heavy rotation.  I always default to Houses of the Unholy if I'm not sure which album I want to start, so it's good to get out there with other releases.


----------



## ThunderCunt (Apr 17, 2014)

Mostly listening to Carcass ATM. I want to dig Napalm Death and Morbid Angel a bit more. 
Dr, do we have Metal music listening party or it is generic?


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 17, 2014)

It's generic in the sense that any kind of music can be played, but the last album we listened to was Arcturus' Sham Mirrors, so it's not unheard of.

We can always try to swing some kind of themed (or just metal) party, though.

I'm always down for metal.


----------



## Evil Ghost Ninja (Apr 17, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]WYSplUvQiX4[/YOUTUBE]

one of my favorite albums as a teen.


----------



## ThunderCunt (Apr 18, 2014)

Dr, my only problem with not able to attend these party is odd timing. It is middle of Sunday night for me.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 18, 2014)

Like I said, we can always do an impromptu one during the week--the regular one just happens to be on Sunday.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Apr 23, 2014)

initpidzero said:


> Uncle Acid,
> Uncle Acid and dead beats are performing in London on 25th April. Are you going to see them?



Me? No. I've missed them both/all the three times they've been to Norway now. I've been living a bit too far away from where they've played. Shame. Their last concert was apparently beyond amazing.



Inferno Festival is over yet again, but god, what a festival this year was. Amazing! Church of Misery on a small boat going around in the fjords of Oslo with 100 others won the whole game. Might have been my best concert expeience ever. Great weather, amazing company and a band that really delivered. It was an unique experience. Worth the price alone!


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 23, 2014)

>Church of Misery playing in a boat with 100 people

You have no idea how much I want to see this.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Apr 23, 2014)

True that. They layed two days. I was lucky enough to end up on the day with the nice weather.





It was pretty damn good.

And a short update on the festival from my part:

This years Inferno Festival is over and I am back home. What a great fucking festival this is, and what a brilliant year! Their best ever.

Wednesday (aka club day); I saw *Infant Death* and it was OK, but we left after that. Didn't bother. Great evening as a whole, though.

Thursday: *Impiety* started off the day for us, and it was cool, but the triggered drums ruined a lot of the experience. The bass drums was awful. Typical type writer shit. But the geat riffs and amazing frontman Shyaithan made this a worthy gig anyway. Not amazing, but enjoyable.
*Fleshgod Apocalypse* was awful. Saw a couple of songs and regret it. Waste of time. Shite band.
*Dimmu Borgir* was another band I was looking forward to. They were to play an album from begining to the end and we didn't know which one until the gig started. It was Deathcult Armageddon, my favourite Dimmu Borgir album. I was excited as fuck until they started to play. The drums were awful, the vocals were awful and Shagrath is a horrible frontman. Unlike Impiety, who also had a poor drum sound, these guys didn't have anything to make up for that. Ended up a horrible gig.
*Mystifier* was one of the bands I was looking forward to the most, and they didn't disappoint. What a gig, man! This brazilians know how to CRUSH! One of the best gigs at the festival. It was amazing!

Friday: We started off the day with a boat ride around in the fjors of Oslo, and later on *Church of Misery* played on the boat. It was a small boat with about 100 paying audiences. I went there with some great people, had great weather and it was all amazing. By far one of my best concert experiences ever. 10/10
*Mgla* was next out and one of the bands I was really looking forward to, and they did not disappoint. Brilliant gig by a brilliant band. Superb!
*Tristania* was boring. Saw a few songs and left. They sounded like a cover band to be honest. A big meh.
*Hatebreed* was awesome. Pissed off metalcore with the right attitude. Jesus christ, when they played I WIll Be Heard, man. Awesome!
*Necros Christos* did sound great and delivered a great gig, but they did look a bit tired. But it was a good gig, and rumors says probably their last one.
*Blasphemy* was pure brutality from begining to end. It was almost too brutal. It was almost ridiculous. But it was a badass gig. Brutality in its purest form!

Saturday: *Sigh* was amazong and the winners along with Church of Misery and Mystifier. Brilliant gig!
*Gehenna* did sound very professional, but it looked uninspired. Left after a few songs.
*Tulus* was pretty boring, but Inskripsjon etter Jordferd and that made me feel good. Awesome song!
*Rotting Christ* was boring, but The Sign of Evil Existence with guest vocals from Mirai was good fun. But why the fuck didn't they play Fgmenth, Thy Gift? That song IS Rotting Christ. Disappointing.
*Black Witchery* was crushing! not as brutal as Blasphemy, but not too far away. Awesome concert!
*Watain* was ?bershite. Clowns!

Missed Deathhammer and Vemod. They played too early and we had too much fun drinking. Shame they played so early, wanted to see them.

Anyway, best Inferno ever. It'll be hard topping this.


----------



## ThunderCunt (Apr 23, 2014)

Talking of festival, I totally missed opportunity to buy Hellfest tickets and Wacken sold out on the very first day.
So now only Sonicsphere and Bloodstock this year. I wanted to go to Europe for a festival.


----------



## ThunderCunt (Apr 26, 2014)

Saw uncle acid again with black moth. Great show.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Apr 27, 2014)

Uncle Acid is envious.


----------



## Buskuv (May 2, 2014)

I'll probably be seeing Boris in August again.

Excited as fuck.


----------



## Buskuv (May 14, 2014)

Alright, I'm about to dive into _The Serpent and the Sphere_.

Let's hope it's good.


----------



## Uncle Acid (May 15, 2014)

I've only given The Serpent & the Sphere 4-5 spins, and it is definitely a good album. But I am a bit disappointed. I'd hoped they would continue the style from Faustian Echoes, but that they didn't do. The Serpent... is a good mix of Pale Folklore and The Mantle, but two steps back IMO.


----------



## ThunderCunt (May 15, 2014)

I just found out Cannibal Corpse will play in London in October. I am so going.


----------



## Buskuv (May 15, 2014)

Uncle Acid said:


> I've only given The Serpent & the Sphere 4-5 spins, and it is definitely a good album. But I am a bit disappointed. I'd hoped they would continue the style from Faustian Echoes, but that they didn't do. The Serpent... is a good mix of Pale Folklore and The Mantle, but two steps back IMO.



Yeah, I'm going to have to agree.  It's a solid album, even a good Agalloch album, but it definitely feels like we're looping back so we can tread some familiar ground again.


----------



## Uncle Acid (May 15, 2014)

initpidzero said:


> I just found out Cannibal Corpse will play in London in October. I am so going.



That should be fun, even though their setlists aren't very impressive (to me) these days. Probably badass anyway.



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Yeah, I'm going to have to agree.  It's a solid album, even a good Agalloch album, but it definitely feels like we're looping back so we can tread some familiar ground again.



It's a good album. Or in fact it isa very good album, but in the Agalloch discography it's just another Agalloch album. And even though I like it just as much, if not better, than both The Mantle and Ashes Against the Grain, I probably won't listen to it as much as those albums because this doesn't have the same unique touch that the previous albums had. But it might grow on me a lot over the next few months. I hope so. I wasn't exactly keen on Ashes Against the Grain when it was released either, but now I totally dig the album. That was a year after I had discovered The Mantle and played it several time a day almost every single day for a year. It lacked the forest-like atmosphere of The Mantle and it took me quite some time to become fiend with it. Several years actually.


By the way, what's people's favourite metal releases so far? I'll come back with my list later today. Been som damn fine albums so far. Would  be cool if people wrote some about the albums too.


----------



## Buskuv (May 15, 2014)

Agalloch managed to stay ahead of a few trends, but now it feels like they're staying within safe territory because of the current trends in metal, and though they do it well, it's an good album in a sea of mediocre albums, and even that can get tiring.

Speaking of album releases, that would be great.  I need to get mine in order, and to remember exactly what has come out this year and which are those I just found out about this year.  Suffering.


----------



## Uncle Acid (May 15, 2014)

Here's my small list of metal albums this year:

*9/10*

*Black Magic - Wizard's Spell*
Great heavy/black metal from Norway. These guys does it the old way. First half is pure black metal influenced heavy metal madness, and the second half of the album is heir second demo, and black metal in an 80's fashion. This album is awesome and a must-have for fans of either evil heavy metal like Angel Witch and Oz or black metal like Venom and Bathory.

Best song of the album can be heard here: Link removed

*Salem's Pot - ...Lurar ut dig p prrien*
There's not a hint of originality or distinctive stamp to be found anywhere on this album, but fuck me if this album isn't damn fine. Salem's Pot delivers 33 minutes of sleazy, occult doom metal of the purest kind. This album could've been used as the soundtrack to Vampyros Lesbos, or many of the other erotic horror films of the 70's. I dig!

Best cover of the year as well, with Soledad Miranda, taken from Vampyros Lesbos. I love it!

Best song of the album can be heard here: Link removed

*8/10*

*Hail Spirit Noir - Oi Magoi*
This isn't as good as their debut, but still a lovely album. HSN continues their unique brand of psychedelic/progressive rock and black metal. The production is richer than on the first, but I thought the first was better. It was more laidback and less produced really, and it was more fitting. The song writing was better to. It was more messy than this. But it's a great album anyway and if you like unique black metal you should check this out.

Best song of the album can be heard here: Link removed

*Alcest - Shelter*
A lot of people were disappointed by this becuse of the lack of metal and harsh vocals on this album, and didn't like what they called a big change in sound. But c'mon guys, what big change? Despite dropping most metal influences on this album, it still sounds 100% Alcest. The melodies, vocal melodies and atmoshere are still 100% Alcest. There was never a big change to be honest. The change wasn't any bigger than from Le secret to Souvenirs or from Souvenirs to cailles. This is a fantastic album with a massive atmosphere and great songs. Don't believe the lies, this is still 100% Alcestesque. Their weakest album till now, though, but considering the previous three albums and their debut EP are masterpieces, that's not so surprising and doesn't mean this is bad.

Best song of the album can be heard here: Link removed

*Satan's Satyrs - Die Screaming*
In 2012 these guys released their debut album Wild Beyond Belief! which is the perfect mix between Electric Wizard, Black Flag and Blue Cheer, mixed with some heavy metal. Wild Beyond Belief! is a masterpiece beyond words to be honest. The production is nothing short of perfect, the songwriting is amazing and the vocals were both unique and great. Add an amazing aesthetic and image on top of that  and you get something close to perfect. I had high hopes for this album, and even though it does deliver, I must admit to the fact that I am a bit disappoitned. Everything is weaker than on the debut album, and most noticable are the change of vocals. They're still awesome, just not as over the top awesome as on the debut. But what we've got here is a great album, and if you enjoy Electric Wizard, Black Flag or Blue Cheer you should be sure to check this album out.

The best sonf of the album can be heard here: Link removed

*Hooded Menance - Labyrinth of Carrion Breeze*
These finns have been making heavy-as-fuck horror inspired doom/death metal for 7 years now, and ever since their demo they've released doom/death metal in its purest form. The majority of their songs have been about The Blind Dead film-series, but they've got songs influenced by other films as well. This is an EP consisting of two songs at 10 and 7,5 minutes, inspired by the cult horror film Cry of the Banshee, and they manage to create much of the same atmosphere as the film does. This is dark, heavy and ugly, yet melodic, doom/death metal at its very best. This will crush your bones!

Best song of the album can be heard here: 

*Nocturnal - Storming Evil*
Nocturnal has been giving us great teutonic thrash metal for 14 years now, but despite that this is just their third full lenght. If you like classic, German thrash like old Destruction, Kreator and Sodom, you'll like this. This is a total thrash assault, giving us 45 minutes of amazing thrash metal riffs. This album ain't nothing but riffs. This is a comlete riff-o-rama. If you like badass riffs, then you'll love this album. I wish the production was a bit rougher, though, as it is a tad to clean for this kind of music IMO. It could also have been 5-7 minutes shorter, despite everything being great. But thrash metal albums doesn't need to go past the 40 minute mark, no matter how great the music is. I can't think of many thrash metal albums among the 30 best that are more than 40-41 minutes long, and there's a reason for that.

EVL!!!

Best song of the album can be heard here: Link removed

*Mansion - The Mansion Congregation Hymns Vol​.​1*
Mansion is another of those female fronted occult doom/rock bands that's been rising the past decade or so, and they impressed me very much with their debut EP last year. It's a fine mix of doom, rock and heavy metal, often sounding like a Jex Thoth rip off. Which, to me at least, is nothing but positive. Very much so as well. The Mansion Congregation is a two song EP and starts off with the hard rocking Wild Child, which is 100% rocking, and nothing more. It's a fine song with a great chorus. Catchy as fuck. The second song, New Dawn, is on the slower side. It's an atmospheric song, but it's still catchy. The chorus is damn fine!

WILD CHILD, YOU'RE GOING TO BURN IN HELL!

Best song of the album can be heard here: Link removed

*In Solitude - Serpents are Rising*
The title song here, Serpents are Rising, are from their critically acclaimed second album, The World. The Flesh. The Devil, released in 2011. Since their debut in 2008 these guys have risen and evolved from a very Iron Maiden and Mercyful Fate inspired sound to a heavy metal/death rock sound, more just as inspired by Samhain, Sisters of Mercy and Fields of the Nephilim. Sister, released just last year, was a unique heavy metal album and their best to date. Serpents are Rising is just a single comsisting of one damn good original song, and an even better cover song of already mentioned Samhain. Mother of Mercy is just as good as the classic, original song, if not better, and that just shows how great this is. Not many can cover a classic song written and sung by Danzig, and improve on it. Very, very few, if none, have done that before In Solitude. It's damn great!

Best song of the album can be heard here: Link removed

Nunslaughter / Acid Witch - Spooky

This is a split between the cult death metallers Nunslaughter and the horror ridden death/doomers Acid Witch. Unlike most splits, this split ain't your regular one band on side A - the other band on side B type of thing. This split is divided into genres. Side A is DOOM and side B is DEATH, and both bands have one song each on both sides. On side A Nunslaughter gives you heavy, doomy death metal in the vein of Asphyx and Autopsy. Not their usual brand of death metal, but they done it well here. Heavy as fuck. Acid Witch gives you their usual brand of horror inspired death/doom with brilliant, horror inspired keybord over it. Side B is pure death metal hell, and this is where Acid Witch surprises. The song doesn't reach the level of awesomeness of "Evil", but it's a surprising song in that it is completely different than anything they've done before. Thrashy death metal with horror inspired keyboard over it.

The thing I find very funny here is that the band seems to have written eachothers lyrics on side A. Acid Witch usually have lyrics about horror, witchcraft and drugs, while Nunslaughter usually have lyrics about satan, blasphemy and anti-christianity. However, on side A Acid Witch gives us bible bashing madness while Nunslaughter gives us lyrics about horror. Awesome!

And since this is a split I'll take one song from each band:

Acid Witch: Link removed
Nunslaughter: Link removed

*The Great Old Ones - Tekeli-Li*
I liked the debut very much from these guys, but it wasn't a masterpiece. Neither is this, but it is even better than the debut. This is Lovecraftian post-black metal and at times you can feel the Lovecraft influence in this album. It's a damn atmospheric album which is a bit better than the debut on every aspect of the album. This is a damn fine album!

Best song of the album can be heard here: Link removed

*Portrait - Crossroads*
These guys are known as Mercyful Fate/King Dimaond worshippers, which is why I felt a bit disappointed by this album in the begining. I mean, fuck, it's a damn fine album, but with this they've gone a few steps away from the Mercyful Fate/King Diamond worship they've done previously. I think this is a great album, and as soon as I got used to the progressive sound of this album I started to appreciate this album even more. Eevil, occult heavy metal really is my cup of tea.

Best song of the album can be heard here: Link removed

*Sargeist - Feeding the Crawling Shadows*
Sargeist is one of Shatraug thousand active bands (not actually a thousand, though. Seventeen is more like it), and one of my favourite bands of his. Let the Devil In was Sargeist's previous album, and while being good, it was almost too catchy. It was polished and just too nice really. That's why it isn't played much anymore. I just got tired of it. This however sees Sargeist return more to their roots. The production is way rawer and while the music is the same as always, it just doesn't feel as catchy. It's way thicker on atmosphere and it suits this band very well. It has more in common with their debut, and the debut being my favourite of theirs that's obviously a very ositive thing. Great album!

Best song of the album can be heard here: Link removed

Will take 7 and 6 later.


----------



## Uncle Acid (May 15, 2014)

*7/10*

*High Spirits - High Spirits*
The debut album of this heavyrock act was catchyness in its purest form, and it was a display on how to write one beratchy song after another. It was almost too much of the good, so when I heard that the follow-up was on its way I was stoked as fuck. And the first song they published, The Last Night, is a really good and really catchy song, so I just assumed the rest of the album would be to. But god, was I disappointed. The Last Night is one of two songs on this album I'll dare to call eally catchy, the rest? Not so much. As with Portrait I am sure it'll grow on me, because this is a well-written heavyrock album with great songs, but I was a bit let down when I heard it. But I'll get used to it, and this will grow on me.

Best song of the album can be heard here: Link removed

*Behemoth - The Satanist*
Behemoth makes a return to form after spending the last 10 years releasing one album after another with overproduced shit. This as well is a bit overproduced, but it doesn't sound as plastic as the previous 3-4 albums, and it has good songs and improved vocals from Nergal, and finally they've gone a bit back to their roots and included way more black metal again. It was about time since it what they do the best. It's not a great album, but it's a good one and hopefully these guys will continue down this path.

Best song of the album can be heard here: Link removed

*Kriegsmaschine - Enemy of Man*
This band is often compared to the fantastic Polish black metal band Mgla because of M. and Darkside (and previous member Daren) who're all members of Mgla, but except for the production, this doesn't have much in common with Mgla. This is way different than Mgla, and a bit different than the previous Kriegsmaschine albums. This is black metal, but there's no blasting or double bass here. And you won't find those dark, melodic riffs here, that you find in Mgla. This is evil-sounding, disharmonic black metal with a thick atmosphere that just reeks of suffering, death and dest uction. The drumming on this album is exceptional! It is truly out of the ordinary.

Best song of the album can be heard here: Link removed

*Slough Feg - Digital Resistance*
This band is very hit and miss for me. They've never released anything bad, but they're not on top often either, and the only album I keep getting back to over and over and over is Traveller, which to me is a modern classic. Slough Feg got their own sound early on, and they've kina developed that a bit with every album, but they've never taken massive steps in any direction. They've just kept doing what they're good at, and what they know. They're like a mix of Manilla Road, Iron Maiden, Rainbow (with Dio) and Thin Lizzy. The first song we got to hear from this album was the fanfuckintastic Laser Enforcer, which reminds me a lot of Traveller. The rest doesn't live up to the greatness of this song, and that's disappointing. But it's still a very good album, and Slough Feg's second best album to date. Catchy as fuck!

Best song of the album can be heard here: Link removed

*Sorcier des Glaces - Ritual of the End*
Sorcier des Glaces hails from Qubec, a city that is being well known for having an amazing amount of great black metal bands nowadays, and their name translates to Wizard of Ice, a name that is very fitting band for a band like this. SDG plays ice cold, primitive and atmosheric black metal that at the same timel manages to be both majestic and grandiose. The songwriting is excellent, but the production does hold this album back a lot. The snare is way too loud in the mix and doesn't sound very well. The bass drum doesn't sound good either. They both sounds very plasticy, and that ruins a lot of the fun here. This is an album that deserves a more lo-fi production. But if you like bands such as Fortresse and Evilfeast, you might as well check out this album.

Best song of the album can be heard here: Link removed

*Woods of Desolation - As the Stars*
I love this band, but I have to admit I've been a bit disappointed with both albums released after their fantastic debut, Toward the Depths, and the fantastic EP following that album, Sorh. I think Woods of Desolation's previous album, Torn Beyond Reason, was a great album, just not on par with neither Toward the Depths or Sorh. Toward the Depths or Sorh both had this feeling of hopelessness, solitude and sorrow, which was something Torn Beyond Reason lacked. Torn Beyond Reason, to me at least, sounds like a more positive record. While Toward the Depths or Sorh sounds like the soundtrack to someone misrable who's missed everything, and who's got nothing to live for, Torn Beyond Reason sounds like the soundtrack to someone who's found light at the end of the tunnel and that has something to look forward to, that has this glimse of hope. Yeah, that's is painfully bad written and cheesy as fuck, but that's how I feel. As the Stars follows Torn Beyond Reason, just with a even bigger light at the end of the tunnel. It's warmer, more beautiful. It's not as depressive as its precending album, which again wasn't as depressive as its precending album. But it's a good album, and one that sure will evoke some emotions in you.

Best song of the album can be heard here: Link removed

*Hypothermia - Sjlvdestruktivitet fdd av monotona tankegngar IV: Warakumbla*
This EP is a 22 minutes long instrumental song that takes you on a journey through dark woods and hopelessness. Hypothermia plays depressive black metal, and is by far one of the best in the genre. They started out as a pute depressive black metal band but have evolved their sound a lot since the begining, and slowly started incorporating post-rock into their music. This is much of the same that we got on both Grtoner and the 70 minute long instrumental Skogens hjrta, but with less black metal. It's damn atmospheric, and even though both this and Skogens hjrta is two damn fine songs, I just can't help but miss Kim's painful and sparse shrieks. That's what's missing here. But even without vocals, it's a damn good song.

Best song of the can be heard here: 

*6/10*

*Coffin Dust - This Cemetery, My Kingdom*
A good death/thrash/crossover album in the vein of Ghoul. It's just a fun deathrashing album with zero originality or anything like that. But if you enjoy the liked of Ghoul and Frightmare you'll enjoy this. This is not on par with those bands, though. The song writing isn't up and and neither are the production which is a bit weird. And the album is 10-15 minutes too long.

Best song of the album can be heard here:  (Ancient Rites of Buried Evil)

*Morbus Chron - Sweven*
Good album, but a huge disappointment. This will be the disappointment of the year I think. Their demo, Splendour of Disease, first EP, Creepy Creeping Creeps, and debut album, Sleepers in the Rift, are some of the best death metal produced post 1989 IMO. Masterpieces! They were unoriginal, but so well-written and great I can't hail them enough. Then came A Saunter Through the Shroud, which is a solid EP, but a huge disappointment. They found a more original sound for themself and became a lot more progressive and playful. I was disappointed, but it was still a good progressive death metal album. Sweven however, is just... I don't know. Mediore? 80% of the album sounds the same and the songwriting is pretty boring and predictable. It's all the same. There's barely any death metal left, and they've gone all Opeth with this album. It's not a bad album, but it's not that good either. Amazing at its best, but it rarely hit the top and that's the problem.

Best song of the album can be heard here:  Link removed

*Vampire - Vampire*
Vampire causted quite a stir in the underground with their 2012 demo, and I was among them who was damn impressed. But me, I wasn't just impressed. I was in shock over how amazing the demo was. Despite being just a demo, it was one of the best death metal releases ever made, and I even went as far as calling it a classic after listening to it just once, and that's something I still stand by. The songwriting was close to perfect and the production was perfect. Vampire is Vampire's first full lenght, and the songs are great. None of the new songs matches the four songs found on the demo, but they're still good. The production however, isn't. It's way too polished. It lacks the ugly rawness of the demo. It probably deserves a point more or so, but I just can't. I'm too disappointed. I don't get how a death metal band, especially considering how fucking 80's the music is, can be happy with a production like this. It doesn't make any sense at all.

Best song of the album can be heard here: Link removed


----------



## ThunderCunt (May 16, 2014)

The very reason I want to see CC is because I have heard their live is non stop train of high speed moshing and windmill headbanging. I am not that big fan of CC to be frank. I have heard few songs once or twice.


----------



## Buskuv (May 17, 2014)

Great list, dude.   Especially some of those Doom releases of which I was not aware.

It's really too bad about that Satan's Satyrs album... I'm really not feeling those vocals.  At all.  Are they all like that, or just that song?  I randomly got into them late last year and loved their debut so much I got the blood red LP, but this is too much.


----------



## Uncle Acid (May 18, 2014)

The vocals are like that throughout the whole album. I've been complaining about the vocals and so have many others, but you might get used to them if you give the album a few spins. I know I, as well as many others, did.

And on the subject of doom metal, Blood Ceremony have a new 7" out this year. I haven't included yet because I've only heard the A side so far, but it's bloody excellent. This band, man. Fantastic!

this particular demo to try first.


----------



## Buskuv (May 18, 2014)

Oh, neat.

No idea Blood Ceremony put something new out.  It's been a long time since I heard their debut when it came out, but damn they've come a ways since then.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Buskuv (May 25, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]SrgVbI_8g3o[/YOUTUBE]

Such a damn shame this is all they ever did.

Easily among my favorite metal bands.


----------



## Uncle Acid (May 26, 2014)

Yeah, it's a shame, but still the good thing is they never got to get bad at least.So their name will forever be equal with gold. The whole thing always gave me Nocturnus - The Key vibes, even though Nocturnus is a lot more straight forward and easy-listening. But I wouldn't have been surprised if these guys were huge fans of Nocturnus and Morbid Angel at the time they created Timeghoul.


----------



## Buskuv (May 26, 2014)

That's true; probably the greatest consolation in all of it, but even then.

I can hear Morbid Angel all over their songs, though; not familiar with Nocturnus, though.  I think I really enjoy them for their atmosphere and non-metal touches, like the sci-fi themes, the harmonized choirs, the bizarre song structures.


----------



## Uncle Acid (May 26, 2014)

Nocturnus' "The Key" surely is an album to check out. It ranks among my all time favourite death metal albums. Unique and original, even to this day. After Death is another band to check out if one likes Nocturnus. It has Mike Browning (ex-Nocturnus, ex-Morbid Angel) on drums and vocals. Great band. Atmospheric and occult death metal. A bit darker than Nocturnus, though, but still not too far away.


----------



## Buskuv (May 26, 2014)

Oh, nice.

They both sound right up my alley, so I'll definitely check them out.


----------



## Uncle Acid (May 26, 2014)

Coolio! The others who check in on this thread should do it as well as both bands deserves way more attention than what they've gotten over the years.


----------



## αshɘs (May 27, 2014)




----------



## Uncle Acid (May 27, 2014)

One of the most awesome human beings ever, and as an actor he's up there with Boris Karloff to me. There's never been any actor comming close to him as far as presence an authority on screen goes.

As for the music, it's not very good. But I love it anyway just because his name is on it.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 30, 2014)

Listening to Mudvayne's LD 50 for the first time in years. It really is a seminal piece of work, and a complete standout from the watered down genre of metal they belonged to when this album dropped. Unfortunately, this is a classic case of a band being a one hit wonder. They didn't do anything remotely noteworthy following this album. 

Shit stills slays though. Death Blooms is godly.


----------



## Uncle Acid (May 31, 2014)

here

Darkthrone live from 1990. Awesome clip with decent sound and picture. It's not very tight, but still really awesome.


----------



## Evil Ghost Ninja (Jun 3, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]K5-bmJDlIsg[/YOUTUBE]

Ninja Power Metal for while you browse a ninja themed forum.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 3, 2014)

What is it about Power Metal, man?

Sometimes I just can't.


----------



## Evil Ghost Ninja (Jun 3, 2014)

The whole genre is like cheese, you can only consume so much until you start feeling bloated and constipated.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 3, 2014)

Yeah.

But I still like it.

Occasionally.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jun 4, 2014)

Well, not the whole genre. Tt wasn't always like this, you know. Old school power metal was something completely different from what people know it as today. You had the european scene that often had the more speedy sound, such as old Running Wild, Blind Guardian, Halloween, and the US scene with more epic sound, such as Manilla Road, Omen, Manowar, Jag Panzer and stuff. I'm a huge fan.


Some great , old school power metal albums to check out:

US power metal:

Manilla Road - The Deluge
Omen - Battle Cry
Manowar - Hail to England
Attacker - Battle at Helms Deep 
Savage Grace - Master of Disguise
Griffin - Flight of the Griffin


European power metal:

Heavy Load - Death or Glory
Running Wild - Port Royal
Blind Guardian - Somewhere Far Beyond
Helloween - Walls of Jericho
Battleroar - Battleroar
Cloven Hoof - A Sultan's Ransom

Needs to be said that some of these albums easy can be put under speed metal or heavy metal as well, as the definition back then was a bit looser, just like with old, old black and death metal as well. But these are all great albums, and there's a lot of different sounds in there.

And luckily not every power metal band are your super happy, fast and/or symphonic stuff. I like old Rhapsody, the first Dragonforce and so on, but I do prefer 80's power metal that were a lot different from todays power metal.


----------



## Voynich (Jun 4, 2014)

On Agalloch: Agreed. It's solid, but it's very Agalloch where I left them after The Mantle. I'm not complaining but I slightly hoped that after so many years I'd suddenly encounter a new Agalloch, not just being able to cozy right back into it. 

Any opinions on Devy's new Casualties of Cool project? I feel I should be posting this in the country thread we don't have.  I liked were Ki was going so it's right up my alley but I think some HeavyDevy fans might be a bit disappointed with this mellowed out version.

Any suggestions for stuff I need to check out? It's been a while since I've indulged my metal tastes because hipster Jove keeps harshing my buzz when I try to listen to stuff so I tend to not bother much with keeping up to date. (as for tastes, I'm pretty Boskov without power metal)


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jun 4, 2014)

Check out the previous page, if you're interested in what I think of the year so far. Made a solid list of metal albums ranging from allright to fantastic.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 4, 2014)

I actually like old school power quite a bit; but I also like Speed / Heavy / Thrash, too.  That doesn't mean they were never cheesy or silly, but it just means that they were cheesy in a different way.  Nothing wrong with that.  A whole lot of metal is cheesy, but Power tends to take the brunt of it out of laziness and or ignorance, but what else is new.

The new Devy was a'ight but almost unremarkable.  I guess they can't all be winners.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jun 4, 2014)

Yeah, of course, but I still think it was a different kind of cheese back then. A tasty one with a lot of flavour, unlike todays cheese that often feels watered out and tasteless. It often feel and look way too gimmicky today, like they try a bit hard to please the certain fanbases.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 14, 2014)

So, new Mastodon.

How bad is it?


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jun 14, 2014)

I haven't liked anything they've done since Leviathan, so my opinion here in more or less invalid, but the songs I've heard from the album is by far their worst so far. Awful.

Same with the new Opeth. The songs I've heard has been pretty damn bad. But again, not liked anything since Damnation.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 14, 2014)

Thought so.

I liked up until Leviathan and I liked Crack the Skye, though not as much.

I honestly thought Deliverance was a boring album and Damnation is good but too derivative of better bands--I wanted to like Heritage but it's just really safe retro prog.  If they were to go full out King Crimson/Soft Machine/Henry Cow prog I'd be way more into it, but from what it seems to me we'll be getting more prog rock sampler albums.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jun 14, 2014)

I think Deliverance is pretty good, and on par with Damnation at least. But to be honest I rarely listen to anything after Still Life. Morningrise and the underrated Orchid is my favourite. Great albums.

As for todays Opeth, I think they've sounded very uninspired and try-hard since Ghost Reveries. As if they're bored as fuck with the band. Not to fan of Mikael ?kerfeldt's vocals nowadays either. Think it sounds very forced. Sounds his rougher vocals in the early days of the band.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jun 14, 2014)

By the way, the Japanese cult band Ningen-Isu are releasing another album now. The new song they've released is amazing!


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 14, 2014)

You just need to put everything that comes after the '=' sign in the url.

Still Life and before Opeth is definitely my favorite (though I have a soft spot in my heart for Blackwater Park) is definitely my favorite Opeth as well.  Still Life really was a nice balance between their prog influences and their older Death Metal influences, and didn't sound too forced--and was before Opeth clones became a thing.

I'm hoping the next Storm Corrosion is good because Drag Ropes was a good song, but the rest of the album wasn't as good.  I want him to explore because he does a great voice, if not his growls anymore.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jun 14, 2014)

Yah! I also have a soft spot for Blackwater Park. It's one of the first extreme metal albums I heard (even though it's not all that extreme), but I don't think it has aged as well as the other. It's not gotten much weaker or anything, but a lot of the others have gotten better over the years. Especially the debut. It's easy to hear that they weren't as developed and talented at the time (still had a lot to learn), and they would grow hella lot as a band and songwriters between Orchid and Morningrise. 

But what makes Orchid stand out so much for me, is the pureness of it. It's so real, so pure and filled with so much charm and influences. I love the obvious black metal influence of the album. It's very rough around the edges, but I like that.

What do you think of Bloodbath by the way? Huge fan of their earlier stuff meself. Resurrection Through Carnage is a death metal masterpiece, and Mikael ?kerfeldt's vocals on the album is just crushing! Thought the last album was mediocre though.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 14, 2014)

Damn, Blackwater Park was one of mine, too.  Haha.

Orchid took a long time to grow on me, but it did.  All their early stuff was a nice trip for me as a teenager and they definitely have gotten nicer with time--though I still think I favor Still Life the most, being the prog fan that I am.  

Adore Resurrection Through Carnage.  So much.  Love that buzzsaw guitar tone, the vocals, the production--so good.  It's the only Bloodbath album I enjoy, but I enjoy it a lot so that's OK.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 14, 2014)

orchid is very good

dat twilight is my robe


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jun 15, 2014)

Dr. Biscuit Kardashian said:


> Damn, Blackwater Park was one of mine, too.  Haha.
> 
> Orchid took a long time to grow on me, but it did.  All their early stuff was a nice trip for me as a teenager and they definitely have gotten nicer with time--though I still think I favor Still Life the most, being the prog fan that I am.
> 
> Adore Resurrection Through Carnage.  So much.  Love that buzzsaw guitar tone, the vocals, the production--so good.  It's the only Bloodbath album I enjoy, but I enjoy it a lot so that's OK.



Me and you have more in common than we think.

It took me a long time to really enjoy Orchid as well. But today it stands between it and Morningrise. Fantastic albums.

You don't enjoy Nightmares Made Flesh? While not as good as Resurrection Through Carnage it's still a great album IMO. I was sceptical because of Peter T?gtgren's involvement. I mean, I love the guy and all, but I honestly didn't believe he had it in him anymore because it was a long, long time since he last used that kind of vocals. But I thought he handled it really well.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 15, 2014)

Yeah, Mastodon is totally just in it for the music.

They haven't sold out.


----------



## ThunderCunt (Jun 16, 2014)

Sonicsphere ticket has arrived. Any of you guys going to sonicsphere?


----------



## Weapon (Jun 24, 2014)

That Lineup ^

Been having a break from Progressive Tech and been listening to a lot of old school hardcore like Madball [Who recently released a new album] and Kublai Khan. 

Wish there were more festivals around here.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 9, 2014)

Gaining a (more) newfound appreciation for Arcturus's discography after listening to it a great deal at work--especially La Masqeurade Infernale.  I really want more of Garm's silky smooth baritone in my metal; I hope the next Arcturus album is a doozy.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 10, 2014)

oh dear, didn't even know a new Opeth album is coming and they have a single out

listening to it now, not really impressed

this has turned into a DT situation. Just don't feel the enthusiasm anymore.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 10, 2014)

It's probably true.

Heritage was probably my last hurrah for them.  It's probably worse because I'm a massive prog fan and Opeth don't do anything particularly interesting with their ideas, or take a unique approach to it using what they learned from the death and doom influences with which they started.   

I remember being legitimately excited for Heritage because I thought it was going to be a full on Soft Machine/King Crimson album that drew from dark metal wells.  I was sorely, sorely mistaken.

Oh well.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jul 11, 2014)

Dr. Biscuit Kardashian said:


> Gaining a (more) newfound appreciation for Arcturus's discography after listening to it a great deal at work--especially La Masqeurade Infernale.  I really want more of Garm's silky smooth baritone in my metal; I hope the next Arcturus album is a doozy.



Fantastic band! I loe all their albums, but I think they got a bit weaker with every release. But I love all of them, and all get lots of playtime throughout the year. Especially Aspera Hiems Symfonia gets lots of playtime during winter.

If you're looking for more in the vein of vertain Arcturus albums Ihave just the albums for you:

Vulture Industries: Their debut, The Dystopia Journals, is a pure La Masqeurade Infernale-tribute in every way possible. It's not as good as La Masqeurade Infernale, but at its best it does reach the highest point of La Masqeurade Infernale. Fantastic album! With the next two albums they would get more of their own sound, incorporating a lot of Devil Doll into their sound. It's like 30% La Masqeurade Infernale, 30% Devil Doll and 40% Vulture Industries. Genius band!

From The Dystopia Journals, their debut album: example
Pure Arcturus worship!

From The Tower, their last album: example

You can hear the influences, but they'vegotten their own sound.

The band also included a song called Blood Don't Eliogabalus on their last album, where they copy Devil Dool to the fullest at parts. Brilliant song!


Quadrivium: If you like Aspera Hiems Symfonia, there's a big chance you'll like this band. Especially their first album which is 100% Aspera worship. On the second album they draw more influences from Emperor, Ihsahn, Borknagar and so on as well. I like both albums a lot.

From their debut album, Adversus: 


Some people prefer just listening to the originals, but if you, like me, prefer more options (as long as they sound great) these two bands are highly recommended.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 12, 2014)

Oh, man, I like Vulture Industries quite a bit.  It's been some time since I've actively listened to them, though, so thanks for the reminder that I need to catch up with them.  I did like them, honestly, simply out of the fact that he was trying really hard to sound like Garm, but I like Garm's vocals so I was fine with it--glad they found their own voice, though.

I think I just like metal with that deep, baritone voice.  I think Saviour Machine is the only other band with a remotely similar, overly-dramatic style.

Have not heard the second band, though, so will investigate!


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 14, 2014)

man, Prowler in the Yard is still such an energizing album


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jul 14, 2014)

I could never get into Pig Destroyer for some unknown reason.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 14, 2014)

I like all the Pig Destroyer albums but they really outdid themselves with Prowler in the Yard and never really went anywhere from there.  

I like the Natasha EP, though.


----------



## Myri (Jul 15, 2014)

I heard earlier that Betraying the Martyrs had a cover of "Let It Go" from _Frozen_ on their upcoming album. Despite the fact I haven't seen _Frozen_, I've heard that song. I listened to the cover and found it quite decent. I enjoyed it, and am now considering getting their album tomorrow.  Funnily enough, I tried listening to Betraying the Martyrs a few years ago, but didn't like them much. Granted, I'm more into metalcore than I was then. 

Speaking of things I didn't like before but do now, I never was much of a deathcore fan and didn't like Suicide Silence, as I couldn't understand the vocals. But I did like All Shall Perish because I could understand them. When I heard Eddie Hermida left All Shall Perish to front Suicide Silence to replace the late Mitch Lucker, it piqued my interest. I purchased the album this past Friday (a store I go to sells CDs before the street date if they have it in) and I really like it.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 19, 2014)

Been on an Enslaved binge. Below the Lights is still their best. Soooo good.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jul 19, 2014)

It's a very good album, but not near their best IMO. 

My favourites:

1. Hordanes Land
2. Eld
3. Vikingligr Veldi
4. Frost
5. Blodhemn
6. Mardraum: Beyond the Within
7. Below the Lights
8. Monumension


Everything after Below the Lights are awful, though. It's painfully bad, and I really hate what Enslaved has become. They also went from being one of the best live bands as far as extreme metal goes, to become a really, really poor live band. It's such a waste of talent IMO.

Cato Bekkevold is still awesome, though. Hilarious human being and his fishing documentaries are often very entertaining.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jul 20, 2014)

May I add that I consider Blodhemn to be one of the most underrated black metal albums f all time? I've got no idea why it's seen in such a way as it is. It is a violent, brutal, raw, catchy and crushing black metal with Dirge Rep doing one of his best performances behind that kit ever, and that says a lot because he's quite the drummer I tell ya.

The intro is like the soundtrack to an army marching into a misty battlefield, before the sudden violence and blodshed starts with I Lenker Til Ragnarok. And from there it's a big battle between two armies. (hah, this sounds so cheesy!). Fantastic album! It's a almost perfect mixture of the brutal and the melodic, while always remaining epic in its nature.



I also think Frost is a very underrated album, despite having a decent status and all, unlike Blodhemn which is the dark sheep of the family. I just think it deserves so much more. Much of the same as Blodhemn, or Blodhemn was much of the same as Frost, just way more thrashier and less crushing and brutal. 

More cheese coming:
While Blodhemn sounds like the soundtrack to a big battle filled with violence and blodshed, Frost sounds like the soundtrack to a walk through a ice cold, frosty village, where dead, frozen people are lying all over the place.

I like doing this cheese-talk. It's kinda fun, silly and stupid at the same time. But I am not lying, that's the image these albums creates in my head. Two fantastic albums that deserves a lot more.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 20, 2014)

Was traveling on a bus and picked Hubardo. Didn't know it was so well suited for traveling  Was pretty surreal with all those pensioners and kids sitting around me. Such a deliciously dark album.



Uncle Acid said:


> It's a very good album, but not near their best IMO.
> 
> My favourites:
> 
> ...



haha, truth be told I'm only familiar with BtL and beyond that. But going to check them out eventually.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jul 20, 2014)

It's way different from their newer stuff, though. Blodhemn and everything befoe has almost nothing in common with Below the Lights and the albums after, other than being extreme metal. Eld would be the closest due to its progressive nature, but it's a different kind of prog than what came after Blodhemn. But if you like classic, second wave black metal and none-jolly black/viking metal there's a big chance of enjoying older Enslaved.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 21, 2014)

Hubardo was my album of 2013, despite some great stuff coming out that year.

I'm excited for the new Kayo Dot album, which is apparently quite close to being done already; though, I'm not terribly fond of the descriptions it was being given by the previewer.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jul 22, 2014)

So, that Godflesh EP huh?


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 22, 2014)

oh hey, long time no see!


been going through the last couple of pages properly



Uncle Acid said:


> By the way, the Japanese cult band Ningen-Isu are releasing another album now. The new song they've released is amazing!


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jul 22, 2014)

I've played that Ningen-Isu abum 10+ tiems and it's a very solid album. Much in the vein of their previous albums, but they somewhat manage to sound fresh.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 22, 2014)

destroy_musick said:


> So, that Godflesh EP huh?



Damn right.

It almost made it into the first mixtape, but it missed Jove's silly arbitrary cutoff date.


----------



## ThunderCunt (Jul 24, 2014)

saw baby metal at sonisphere.


In a lot of ways, it was an ironic gig because there was a fucking moshpit and wall of death. Random amount of "Metaruuu"(ok, that was just me) shouting was also spotted. 
Band was tight but the whole dance and singing was out of place. 
some pics I took.(LARGE PICS WARNING)


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## destroy_musick (Jul 24, 2014)

So without going back x amount of pages and because I want to talk about the biggest thing to happen to metal this year...


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 25, 2014)

Yeah; a fucking shame.

I didn't even know there was a shirt.


----------



## Gekiha N (Aug 8, 2014)

This thread needs some BARONESS! Maybe some Mastodon too? Here, let me fix that for you guys :

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oet1GAt2zn8&hd=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 8, 2014)

Just makes me bitter about both of them achieving radio rock status. 

Same with Kylesa.


----------



## Gekiha N (Aug 8, 2014)

Dr. Biscuit Kardashian said:


> Just makes me bitter about both of them achieving radio rock status.
> 
> Same with Kylesa.



I can see why you'd think so for Mastodon. I miss the Leviathan, Remission type of albums. But nah.. Baroness, don't worry about them!


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 8, 2014)

Yellow and Green was bland, though.  Real bland.

Not awful, not hilariously bad, just mediocre, safe, middle of the road.

And, I'll be honest: I liked Red, and I liked Blue a little less, but they were never as interesting to me as Mastadon were in their prime.  Remission and Leviathan are real classics, mang, and I don't really listen to Baroness much anymore.


----------



## Gekiha N (Aug 8, 2014)

Dr. Biscuit Kardashian said:


> Yellow and Green was bland, though.  Real bland.
> 
> Not awful, not hilariously bad, just mediocre, safe, middle of the road.
> 
> And, I'll be honest: I liked Red, and I liked Blue a little less, but they were never as interesting to me as Mastadon were in their prime.  Remission and Leviathan are real classics, mang, and I don't really listen to Baroness much anymore.



True, Leviathan and Remission.. Legendary Albums. Crack The Skye was something else. Pretty special... I really liked it though. The ending solo on The Czar. Wow 

But hey, there's this thing about Baroness.. Like sure some of their songs are really.. "safe" as you say, but some songs.. it just feels like you heard them before. For example Green Theme, O'er Hell and Hide. They're simple songs but they just feel so familiar. At least in my opinion, they have some really amazing songs, and really... not so good songs.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 8, 2014)

I never really got on the Baroness train, maybe that's why.

Couldn't really deal with Green and Yellow, though.

Honestly, I think Kylesa up to and including Static Tensions was better than Baroness, musically, and a tad more creative, too.  They had a neat thing with their dual drummer set up.  They too, however, seemed to go the way of the Mastadon.


----------



## Gekiha N (Aug 8, 2014)

Dr. Biscuit Kardashian said:


> I never really got on the Baroness train, maybe that's why.
> 
> Couldn't really deal with Green and Yellow, though.
> 
> Honestly, I think Kylesa up to and including Static Tensions was better than Baroness, musically, and a tad more creative, too.  They had a neat thing with their dual drummer set up.  They too, however, seemed to go the way of the Mastadon.



I didn't listen much to them yet, but I already downloaded some of their stuff I believe. What about Meshuggah, Opeth and Isis?


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 8, 2014)

Opeth has a soft spot in my heart for being one of the first 'extreme' metal bands I got into.

In retrospect, they're not on my playlist as much anymore, but they were pretty damn good from Orchid upuntil Blackwater Park.  Still Life is still my favorite, and Damnation was fun Camel worship, but I'm not so fond of their later 'prog' albums.

Isis is a band I should enjoy more, but when I listen to Isis I just want to listen to Neurosis.  Aaron Turner is a fucking madman, though, and I respect all his projects and his vision; dude is mad talented.

Meshuggah is mostly just too... similar for me.  Everything, all songs, albums, meld into each other.  

The "I" ep, though, is killer.


----------



## Gekiha N (Aug 8, 2014)

Dr. Biscuit Kardashian said:


> Opeth has a soft spot in my heart for being one of the first 'extreme' metal bands I got into.
> 
> In retrospect, they're not on my playlist as much anymore, but they were pretty damn good from Orchid upuntil Blackwater Park.  Still Life is still my favorite, and Damnation was fun Camel worship, but I'm not so fond of their later 'prog' albums.
> 
> ...



Wow, I actually couldn't agree more. Opeth was also one of the first metal bands I ever liked. The first one was Tool, if you ever heard of them. Those guys are definitely in my top five. It's been eight years since their last album though, so, shit.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 8, 2014)

Yeah, wow.

10,000 days was released in 2006; that's nuts.

No idea what they're doing.


----------



## Gekiha N (Aug 9, 2014)

Dr. Biscuit Kardashian said:


> Yeah, wow.
> 
> 10,000 days was released in 2006; that's nuts.
> 
> No idea what they're doing.



Last time I heard they were "slowly" recording the new album. They were "finished with the hardest part of recording" so who knows. Maynard's still a musical legend though..


----------



## destroy_musick (Aug 11, 2014)

So yeah, just made this...


----------



## Uncle Acid (Aug 13, 2014)

Been spinning Vintersorg's Naturb?l a lot lately. With Cosmic Genesis, released in 2000, Vintersorg moved away from his well-known folk metal sound and stepped into progressive territory, and lyrically he moved from nature and paganism to cosmos. While there was still elements of both the folk and black metal sound in the music, it was a huge change and while a good album, it's inferior to the three albums relesed before it. With each album he got gradually worse and reached a low with the progressive The Focusing Blur. Not bad, just not very good either.

Then came Solens r?tter and we were promised an album that would be back to the roots with folky metal and lyrics in Swedish. Well, it was a bit folkier, and it had Swedish lyrics, but it wasn't much about it that reminded anyone about the good, ol' days of Vintersorg. With that album I stopped checking out his new albums. He also got gradually more annoying vocal-wise, and went to become awful in both Vintersorg and Borknagar (both bands got worse with each release anyway, so it did not matter).

Then I accidently came over his promo video for L?gornas rov before the release of Naturb?l and it was such a surprise. Once again he was playing around with folky black metal with a progressive and symphonic touch, and it was by far the best song he had done since ?dermarkens son. The album is amazing, and VIntersorg finally sings good again as well. The album feels like the natural follow-up to ?dermarkens son. Well-written and interesting songs with lots of catches, fantastic choruses, a production with a few, lovely faults and great vocals by the man himself. His best album since ?dermarkens son, and perhaps even better, and it feels like a natural follow-up to ?dermarkens son, without him just copying himself. It's new and fresh, yet so familiar.

Because of this I also decided to check out Jordpuls and Orkan, and he got more and more back to his roots with each album. Both which are decent, and both song-wise and vocal-wise he's gradually gotten better with each of the four last albums. None of them are nearly as good as this, though, because this album is fantastic. Recommended for fans of NON-jolly folk metal. This is nothing like Finntroll or anything like this. Folk metal with hints of prog rock and symphonic black metal. Fantastic album!


----------



## Vault (Aug 14, 2014)

Blood Eagle is awesome holy fuck 

It's just a wash of noise, feedback and the drumming


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 31, 2014)

So, finally checked out the new Agalloch. Liking it but feel like it's not that new? Defo will need a couple of listens.

Favorite track so far, cool melodies


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 31, 2014)

Yeah, I think Uncle Acid and me were discussing it when it was out or just after and I had almost that exact same sentiment; it's good, but I've heard it before, and I really haven't revisited it much since it came out.  I remember liking Marrow of the Spirit more than the Serpent and the Sphere; I think they need to reinvent their sound again.

Also, not sure if anyone even knows or cares, but Subterranean Masquerade is releasing their new album on September 9th, after more than 10 years of hiatus.  I'm interested to see what's happened in that time, but time has left wary.


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 31, 2014)

> I remember liking Marrow of the Spirit more than the Serpent and the Sphere; I think they need to reinvent their sound again.



I remember that was also a bit of slow burner. But after a couple of listens I did warm up to it a lot.


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 31, 2014)

This thread needs slugs.


Slugs...to THE FACE!


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 31, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> I remember that was also a bit of slow burner. But after a couple of listens I did warm up to it a lot.



Honestly, I don't listen to Agalloch as much as I used to.

Maybe it's just a personal thing, but I liked their softer side ala The Mantle, and don't think they're quite as convincing when they're more aggressive--and I obviously have no problem with abrasive or aggressive music (revel in it ), so I think they just did a better job with a more laid back, folk feel to it.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 1, 2014)

Yeah, we talked about the new album. It's good as always from these guys, but there's nothing about the album that makes me want to listen to it rather than From Which of This Oak, Pale Folklore, The Mantle, Ashes Against the Grain, Marrow of the Spirit or Faustian Echoes. All of these releases still feels fresh in one way or other, The Serpent & the Sphere just didn't have that quality. While it might not be much worse than Ashes Against the Grain, I will still put on Ashes Against the Grain 9/10 times because there's nothing out there that sounds like Ashes Against the Grain, while The Serpent & the Sphere just feels like a watered down Pale Folklore or more metalized The Mantle. So it kinda ends up between everything.

Not a bad album, just not where you'd expect Agalloch to be.



Not sure if anyone cares, but Meleches is working on a new album. For those unknown, Melechesh are one of the more unique black metal bands of all time playing orienta/middle eastern folk-influences black metal with a heavy dosage of both thrash and death metal. Their last album was a bit of a disappointment, so I hope they step up their game this time around. 

Unique band. Even with their 1996 debut, As Jerusalem Burns...Al'Intisar, they were doing something no other band was doign at the time. It was more straight forward and grim than their later outputs, but it had a certain quality and originality about it that makes it a great album.


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 2, 2014)

whoa there was a new Cynic album this year? Should check it out. Any impressions?


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 2, 2014)

I totally forgot about that. I am so behind on music news.  Probably why I spent all Sunday afternoon listening to speedcore techno.


----------



## Scud (Sep 2, 2014)

Uncle Acid said:


> Not sure if anyone cares, but Meleches is working on a new album. For those unknown, Melechesh are one of the more unique black metal bands of all time playing orienta/middle eastern folk-influences black metal with a heavy dosage of both thrash and death metal. Their last album was a bit of a disappointment, so I hope they step up their game this time around.


Melechesh are awesome. I started getting into them around the time that Epigenesis came out, when I first heard Djinn. And while I agree that Epigenesis was a little weak, I like that they've retained that same vibe they've always had.



αshɘs said:


> whoa there was a new Cynic album this year? Should check it out. Any impressions?


Some spacey, atmospheric stuff (a la Carbon-Based Anatomy) with a lot more "metal" than last time around. It's almost as if they took a bit of a step back from what they were doing with CBA to focus more on modern instrumentation. No screams from what I can remember, but there's some awesome bass and guitar lines.

I think it's their best work since Traced


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 3, 2014)

Yeah, listened to it last night. Will need more listens, but agree. Btw wish Focus would get a proper re-recording/remaster.

Also,checked out those Melechesh vids. Pretty good.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 7, 2014)

Sooo long since I sat back and listened to Darkspace. It feels somewhat nostalgic now.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 8, 2014)

Happy to someone else enjoy Darkspace. Genius band, though not quite as good as Paysage d'Hiver. But I consider them both to be among the best black metal bands active today. Both unique in their own way, despite not doing all retard and mixing up genres and all that. Fantastic.

There's lots of bands doing both the whole winter and space thing, but no-one have nailed 'em like these two bands. Paysage d'Hiver sounds like a blizzard in musical form, and listening to Darkspace is like taking a trip into the ultimate darkness


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 8, 2014)

Lord Yu said:


> Sooo long since I sat back and listened to Darkspace. It feels somewhat nostalgic now.



Reminds me of Audrey.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 21, 2014)

Went to see Diskord an Infant Death last night.

Infant Death was cool, and the vocalist was happy as fuck as well as wearing the coolest mustache I've seen for a long time. Good shit, and their new songs sounds awesome. Raw, blacking thrash/speed metal.

Diskord was fantastic. There's nothing for the eyes there, but they're god damn tight and it's impressive how three guys can make so much noise. Brutally great gig from these guys. I'd imagine Boskov enjoying these guys a bit. Progressive death metal at its finest.


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## αshɘs (Sep 29, 2014)

what the hell at the new Mastodon clip. Don't know if I can post it here, it's a huge twerking fest. wth


----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 30, 2014)

Cool! Guess I should give it a spin then.

New Primordial song:

Ding Dong saa osorezu massugu arukou

Fucking genius as usual from these guys. Fantastic song, and A.A. Nemtheanga proves once again that there's no one in the world that can match his vocal performance. No one's even close. That devotion and passion. Only Quorthon of Bathory can match this, but other than him I can't think of anyone who sings with as much passion. Powerful!

That song is more or less perfect. 6/6

This is just as expected from these guys.


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 4, 2014)

So the thing is, I'm a really huge JJBA fan, and I've been growing very fond of the character Dio lately.

Needless to say I was looking through some Dio tracks and I came across Holy Diver. I remembered how much my boys and I used to jam to KSE's cover of Holy Diver and it got me nostalgiafagging over how good their music was (haven't listened to them since 2008).

[YOUTUBE]NR7dG_m3MsI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]iPW9AbRMwFU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]9-rIHFbOSDQ[/YOUTUBE]

Such great tracks.


----------



## zoro (Oct 5, 2014)

I'm new to this section so please forgive me if those have already been posted 

[YOUTUBE]z874TwfGMJQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]eVoDdhxBesg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]NiwqRSCWw2g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 11, 2014)

Any new Black Metal releases I should know about?

It's almost Nothing but Black Metal November.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Oct 12, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Any new Black Metal releases I should know about?
> 
> It's almost Nothing but Black Metal November.



Yes, a few in my opinion. I'll add a short description in case something might be of itnerest.

*Mysticum - Planet Satan*
This is one of the more talked about albums the past 10+ years, by one of the biggest cult bands within the genre. People have been waiting for this album for 10+ years, and it's finaly here and it's great. Not as good as their previous album (from 96) and compilation album (from 04), but still the best industrial black metal album you'll hear this year. (8/10)

*Funereal Presence- The Archer Takes Aim*
One man band formed by the drummer of Negative Plane. Masterpiece, and one of the most original black metal albums you'll hear this year. (9/10)

*Darkspace - Dark Space III I*
Massive. Just massive! (9+/10)

*Svartidaudi - The Synthesis of Whore and Beast*
One of the most hyped bands the past few years, but it's well-deserved. Deathspell Omegaesque black metal, just with more emphasis on the black metal and less on being shit. (8/10)

*Kriegsmaschine - Enemy of Man*
Their weakest effort so far, but it's alsotheir more original effort so far. Less Mgla and more Kriegsmaschine. A much harder listen than their previous albums. (7/10)

*Sargeist - Feeding the Crawling Shadows*
Sargeist didn't think the clean production of their last album was all that good, so they went back to the more rawer side on this one. Less catchy than the previous, but more enjoyable. Proper Finnish black metal. (8/10)

*Skogen - I d?den*
Epic and majestic black metal in the vein of old Drudkh. If you like old Drudkh, Wodensthrone and so on this could be for you. Enjoyable stuff. (7/10)

*Black Magic - Wizard's Spell*
A bit of a cheat as the first half of the album is pure 80's heavy/speed metal with black metal influences, but the B-side if their demo, and that's 100% 80's black metal in the vein of early Bathory, with a bit of heavy metal thrown in. (9/10)

*Hail Spirit Noir - Oi Magoi*
Imagine if King Crimson made black metal in the late 70's. This is what it would've sounded like. The debut is better and even more 70's, but this is still a fantastic album. (8/10)

*The Great Old Ones - Tekeli-Li*
Lovecraftian post-black metal. Atmospheric black metal, and I actually think they've manage to nail the Lovecraftian feeling on this album as well. Very, very good stuff. (8/10)

*Behemoth - The Satanist*
A return to form for Behemoth. While not 100% black metal, it's their blackest album since Satanica, and their best album since Satanica. Well worth checking out. (7/10)

*Woods of Desolation - As the Stars*
Their weakest album so far, and they've gone a bit away from their depressive black metal of the past and more towards post-rock, but it's a great album. As with the previous album, Torn Beyond Reason, it lacks the feeling of hopelessness, solitude and sorrow, and doesn't sound so much as the soundtrack to someone who's got nothing to live for. This is more the soundtrack to someone who's found the light at the end of the tunnel, and has something to work towards. Cheesy, but true. (7/10)

*Blood of Kingu - Dark Star on the Right Horn of the Crescent Moon*
Side band by most of the Drudkh members. Occult, epic black metal with some touches of death metal. Unlike the previous Blood of Kingu albums, this sounds a lot like frontman Roman Saenko's previous band, Hate Forest. I thought this was a great album and Blood of Kingu's best till now. (8/10)

*Sacrificio - Sacrificio*
This is a demo by a bunch of spaniacs who wants to sound like a demo band from 84. 100% Bathory, Hellhammer and Sarcofago worship. Raw as fuck, but I dig it. (8/10)

That's some of the good albums that's come so far in my ears. All worth checking out.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 12, 2014)

Excellent.  Thank you, sir.

I've heard a lot more of those than I'd realized, but that's a sizable list so I'll doubling down before November.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Oct 12, 2014)

Cool! Hope you find something enjoyable there. Should do so if you still got your taste in order.


Also, people should check out Execration's new album called "Morbid Dimensions". Their last album, Odes of the Occult, was a masterpiece, and this album sounds almost as good. Hard to judge it after only a few listens, but it sounds amazing. Old school death metal with lots of black and doom influences, and lots of orginality. There's nothing out there like this band. Some very unique riffing going on at times.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 13, 2014)

Going to check that list out too. Some black metal never hurts, though lately I've been mostly on an electro binge. Yesterday dusted off Fables of the Sleepless Empire. Made my mood better. Energizing stuff.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Oct 14, 2014)

Good music never hurts in general, no matter what genre. One can't get enough good music. And checking out my recommendations are always a good idea as I only recommend good music.


But more eole should check out Hail Spirit Noir. Their debut is absolutely fantastic. Sounds even more 70's than the new album, and the production is a lot better in my opinion. Overall it sounds more laidback. Original, unique and very, very good. I just can't get enough of this band.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 19, 2014)

Darkspace is just too fucking good.

They have an incredibly specific sound, and pretty much stick to it, but goddamn do they do it very well.  I love these guys so much.


----------



## destroy_musick (Oct 20, 2014)

So who else here managed to nab tickets for Roadburn 2015?


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 20, 2014)

woah woah woah, are Doc's posts fucked up only for me?


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 20, 2014)

No, I got admin fucked.

Also, I'd kill for a chance at Roadburn.  What's the lineup this year?


----------



## Uncle Acid (Oct 20, 2014)

Next years Roadburn lineup is probably my favourite so far, despite not having the biggest amount of great bands they ever had.

Eyehategod
Fields of the Nephilim (Friday, April 10th and Saturday, April 11th)
Claudio Simonetti’s Goblin – Dawn of the Dead (Saturday, April 11th) – Suspiria (Sunday, April 12th)
The Heads – Allen, Maskell, Morgan, Price (Artist in Residence)
Monolord
Steve Moore
Salem’s Pot
S?lstafir – Instrumental soundtrack to Icelandic cult-classic viking movie Hrafninn Fl?gur (When The Raven Flies)
Svartidaudi
White Hills
Zombi

Goblin, Salem’s Pot, Svartidaudi, Zombi and The Heads makes this the coolest Roadburn lineup ever. Mostly because of Goblin, though.


----------



## Weapon (Oct 23, 2014)

Anyone keeping up with MetalSucks' All-Time Greatest 25? Questionable positioning so far. The voting panel is respectable and has full merit although I wonder how the system actually worked.

Standings so far

#17 - *Meshuggah* (32 Votes, 377 Points)
#18 – *Opeth *(30 Votes, 364 Points)
#19 – *Testament* (33 Votes, 347 Points)
#20 – *At The Gates* (28 Votes, 331 Points)
#21 – *AC/DC* (17 Votes, 313 Points)
#22 – *Celtic Frost* (24 Votes, 310 Points)
#23 – *Ozzy Osbourne* (21 Votes, 290 Points)
#24 – *Napalm Death* (22 Votes, 278 Points)
#25 – *Lamb of God* (29 Votes, 277 Points)


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 24, 2014)

>AC/DC
>Napalm Death

I mean, I really Napalm Death, but they're not even remotely metal; you should be saving that for actual metal bands.  Weird to see Celtic Frost up there, though,so that's interesting.

I'll have to keep up with this, at least for the chuckles.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Oct 24, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I mean, I really Napalm Death, but they're not even remotely metal; you should be saving that for actual metal bands.



While Napalm Death are most known for being a grindcore band, they've actually been a death metal band for most of their musical career. They've been a death metal band ever since 1990's Harmony Corruption.

And grindcore can be just as much metal as death metal. You've got two kinds of grindcore,one that's metal and one that's basically brutal punk.

On the metallic side you have bands such as Impetigo, Repulsion and Terrorizer. YOu'll hear some punk influences, especially on the Repulsion album, but it's very metallic with a very strong tie to early death, black and thrash metal/crossover like Possessed and Death, Celtic Frost and Venom, and Metallica and D.R.I.

On the punk side you've got bands like Napalm Death, S.O.B. and Extreme Noise Terror which is brutal punk with a bit of metal thrown in. These ae hardcore and crust bands that just took it to a even more extreme level.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 24, 2014)

No, no, I know.

Trust me, I do.

However, what made Napalm Death iconic and influential was undoubtedly their unequivocally non-metal album.  I  know all about Deathgrind and all the modern Grindcore that has as much in common with metal as is does with punk--but Napalm Death is rarely acknowledged for their more metal influenced albums, and it seems weird for them to be on there.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Oct 24, 2014)

This reminds me of Terrorizer's list of top 50 ultimate thrash metal albums with the 50 essential thrash albums through history. It was a joke, and lists like this always is because it's just not possible for most humans to be objective on these matters. They don't manage to leave their feelings for certain bands and albums behind, and you end up with something that looks like a joke. Always, and I mean always.


1. Slayer - Reign In Blood
2. Metallica - Master Of Puppets
3. Megadeth - Peace Sells... But Who's Buying?
4. Exodus - Bonded By Blood
5. Metallica - Ride The Lightning
6. Megadeth - Rust In Peace
7. Testament - The Legacy
8. Anthrax - Among The Living
9. Kreator - Pleasure To Kill
10. Sepultura - Beneath The Remains
11. Death Angel - The Ultra-Violence
12. Slayer - Hell Awaits
13. Forbidden - Forbidden Evil
14. OverKill - Under The Influence
15. Anthrax - Spreading The Disease
16. Metallica - Kill 'Em All
17. Vio-Lence - Eternal Nightmare
18. Voivod - Killing Technology
19.Possessed - Seven Churches
20. Dark Angel - Darkness Descends
21. Agent Steel - Unstoppable Force
22. Annihilator - Alice In Hell
23. Sacred Reich - Ignorance
24. Nuclear Assault - Game Over
25. Tankard - Zombie Attack
26. Celtic Frost - To Mega Therion
27. Venom - Black Metal
28. Metal Church - Metal Church
29. Sabbat - History Of A Time To Come
30. S.O.D. - Speak English Or Die
31. Flotsam And Jetsam - Doomsday Of The Deceiver
32. Artillery - Terror Squad
33. Heathen - Breaking The Silence
34. Sepultura - Arise
35. Coroner - No More Color
36. Destruction - Infernal Overkill
37. Onslaught - The Force
38. Exhorder - The Law
39. Accuser - Who Dominates You?
40. Sodom - Agent Orange
41. Razor - Shotgun Justice
42. Nasty Savage - Indulgence
43. Evile - In The Grave
44. Municipal Waste - Hazardous Mutation
45. Sadus - Illusions
46. Whiplash - Power And Pain
47. Suicidal Tendencies - How Will I Laugh Tomorrow When I Can't Even Smile Today
48. Merciless Death - Evil In The Night
49. Hirax - Raging Violence
50. Gama Bomb - Citizen Brain


Look at that, man. Gama Bomb, Merciless Death, Evile and Municipal Waste. I'm a huge fan of Merciless Death and old Municipal Waste, but neither belogns on a list like this But yeah, jokes.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Oct 25, 2014)

Someone leaked Solefald's Norr?nasongen Kosmopolis Nord yesterday, and I feel it's safe to say that this is the band's best release since 03's In Harmonia Universali. This isn't a metal album, though. But this sounds fantastic.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 25, 2014)

Awww shit, new Solefald?

That is a blast from the past for me.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Oct 25, 2014)

Yeah. A new EP, with a new album next year I think. I can't wait for more.


Arcturus is currently mixing their new album as well. Really looking forward to new music from Arcturus.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 25, 2014)

It's been forever; I'm interested what direction they'll head.

Is Garm back on vocals or the vocalist they had for their last album?


----------



## Uncle Acid (Oct 26, 2014)

No Garm. Simen (Vortex) will continue as the vocalist as far as I know.




One of the best metal albums of the year, guys. Death metal in the vein of old Pestilence. They don't reinvent the wheel, but this album is absolutely fantastic. Just as good as Pestilence's two classic death metal albums. And the cover is, as you should have been able to guess, a Dan Seagrave cover. One of his best paintings in years. Everything about this album rules. Even the band picture is awesome. Looks like late 80's-ealy 90's, just like the sound. Coolio!


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 26, 2014)

I can't :rofl


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 26, 2014)

Alright, I'd totally listen to an entire album of Bluegrass thrash metal covers.

That second video fucking killed me; I was smiling right until he came in with the whistle, and I fucking lost it.  Good soloing, too.  This guy's got some nice talent.


----------



## VoDe (Nov 3, 2014)

So Wayne Static has passed away 

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/people/news/wayne-static-dead-former-static-x-metal-frontman-dies-aged-48-9833775.html

[YOUTUBE]3qwznOOH28c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## VoDe (Nov 3, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> I can't :rofl


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 15, 2014)

Oh shit, new Bloodbath?


----------



## Uncle Acid (Nov 16, 2014)

With Nick Holmes of Paradise Lost on vocals. I've only heard 2-3 song, but this is by far their best shit since Nightmares Made Flesh. Most people seem to hate Nick Holmes' vocals, but I actually think they fit very well. There's a serious lack of power in them, but I think the weak, rotten style fits the sound of the songs. I really like his vocals on the album. Reminds me a bit of Abbath.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 16, 2014)

Listening to a couple of songs now. Yeah, pretty good.

Vocals were weird at first, but got used to it. They fit well.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 16, 2014)

Surprisingly, my favorite Bloodbath album was always Resurrection Through Carnage, but I think this might be second place, at least so far.  Really liking the vocals; I think they fit well.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 16, 2014)

Feeling the soreness of a Decapitated show last night. Stayed in the pit the entire set. Kind of regret not jumping in for Misery Index's set. They had a nice one going.

As for new Bloodbath, I like the vocals as well. Really down in the guts.


----------



## destroy_musick (Nov 18, 2014)

I would have taken Misery Index over Decapitated myself, but that's just me


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 19, 2014)

I wasn't originally going to jump in at all because my right achilles heel has been acting weird recently. I was kind of limping but I drifted toward the stage by the end of the Misery Index set.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Nov 19, 2014)

Death to moshers!


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 20, 2014)

Moshing is pretty friendly round my neck of the woods. I remember a few times people rushing to pick up anyone who fell. I did it myself once.


----------



## destroy_musick (Nov 21, 2014)

I'm a stoic, quietly headbanging type most nights. Other nights I can be right up the front spilling onto the stage tearing my neck apart


----------



## Uncle Acid (Nov 21, 2014)

Lord Yu said:


> Moshing is pretty friendly round my neck of the woods. I remember a few times people rushing to pick up anyone who fell. I did it myself once.



Yes, moshers tend to take care of eachother at gigs, but I have yet to see a mosher who gives one single fuck about the 225 others who went to the gig. Moshing shouldn't be problem, yet i have never been to a gig with moshing where the moshing didn't become a problem.

You're at a small venue (250ish). It's sold out and it's already cramped as fuck. What happens when fuckers start moshing, when it's already packed to the limits? Well, the 225 who does not want to mosh ends up getting bothered by the moshers, who spill their beer, run into them, kick them, hit them and what fucking not. This, for me, is a huge problem.

And why exactly are the moshers, EVERY SINGLE FUCKING TIME, gotta stay right in front of the scene? I mean, it's not like they're gonna watch the gig, so why the hell can't they stand at the back or something and let the people who want to actually see the gig, see it? Every single time.

So moshing, shouldn't be a problem, and it wouldn't if the people involved showed a bit of respect towards non-moshers, but sadly I have yet to experience this.

And it's not cool to spill your 11 dollar beer because some mongs are going crazy, despite the lack of actual space available at the venue. I'm sure there's concerts where moshing happens and is nothing like this, but I have yet to experience that.


I also headbang at a show now or then, but I always make sure I'm not bothering a single of the other goers. After all, people have paid to see and hear the gig. I'm not there to ruin that experience for anybody.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 21, 2014)

Well, that didn't happen at the show I went to either. They kept it pretty contained and they never bothered anyone on the floor who clearly wasn't down for it. These guys were really good at staying contained. It probably helped that it wasn't elbow to elbow or anything. It was just a handful of folks raising hell amongst each other and I had to actively dive in to become apart of it.  

I do understand the beer problem, I almost spilled this dude's beer. He was alright though. Anyway, the guys there were good at staying contained and away from spectators.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 23, 2014)

Nabbed the red vinyl pressing of Sigh's Venom Tribute LP.

Gorgeous; neat etching, too.  

Good Sunday evening listening.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 23, 2014)

Lucky bastard.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 23, 2014)

They had this huge limited box set of early Sigh demos for like 100 bucks there.

Didn't grab it.

Was gone in like a day.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Nov 24, 2014)

I must amidt I was heavily disappointed by the Venom tribute LP. I think it looks so cheap and rushed. From the 10 Sigh vinyls I own, this are the only one which wouldn't upset me greatly if it got broken. I only own the black, though, as it was a gift from my brother. Will get the red and peppermint one day as well as they're easy to find. Which I am happy about.

It's worse with the vinyl releases of SD, IA, GFT, HHH, IS and GG. All these are released in something like 500 coppies in two different colours. I was stupid enough to only buy one version so now they're expensive as fuck. Idiotic.


Anyway, The Crypt will re-release SD, IA, GFT, HHH and IS in standard versions in the time to come, and I expect 2-3 of those to see the light of day next year. These will be a lot cheaper than the first versions. I will obviously buy all of them, even though I already have the first releases. They aso have planned a release for The Eastern Force Of Evil Live '92-'96 / To Hell and Back: Tribute to Venom '95.

And Blood Music will re-release GG in a standard LP version, again one which will be a lot cheaper than the original one. I'll grab this one as well.

And if all of these come in two colours, I'll try to grab one of each colour and not make a fool out of myself like last time. The end of the year and next year is gonna be hard on my wallet. Ew.



Also, who released the Sigh boxx with demos? Never heard of it. Must be a bootleg.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 24, 2014)

Looks like the guy lied to me (I knew the cover art was wrong).



It's the Scorn Defeat 2011 Reissue with all the goodies.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Nov 24, 2014)

That one's beautiful. I own it myself. I paid something like 40+10 in shipping for that. However, it is well worth 100 bucks. They're so well-done. The Crypt is quality from A to ?.

I think the Hail Horror Hail vinyl is just as geat. Comes with a 12 page booklet publication on Japanese occultism and superstition written by frontman Mirai Kawashima. It's beautiful.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 24, 2014)

Now THAT is something I'd like to get.  

I really want to own a bunch of these Japanese bands (Sigh, Midori, Boris) on LP, but they either only come over here on Southern Lord for some stupid 200 press run on colored hipster-bait vinyl or not at all (Midori), so I'm remiss to not get them when I can, but they're so fucking expensive.  

They put a lot of work into the packaging, though, which is what I want in an LP.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## Uncle Acid (Nov 25, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Now THAT is something I'd like to get.
> 
> I really want to own a bunch of these Japanese bands (Sigh, Midori, Boris) on LP, but they either only come over here on Southern Lord for some stupid 200 press run on colored hipster-bait vinyl or not at all (Midori), so I'm remiss to not get them when I can, but they're so fucking expensive.
> 
> They put a lot of work into the packaging, though, which is what I want in an LP.



I understand what you mean, but in Sigh's case I think it's understandable. These lables that are releasing their stuff on vinyl are small lables and as Sigh, Root, Absu, Obtained Enslavement, Funeral and so on are pretty small bands it would destroy them if they pressed too many and were left with a bunch of copies. And I think 500 (as The Crypt does) is an OK amount for these bands, even though I meself would have appreciated way more both or my own sake (I missed out of most of The Crypt's releases) and because more people should own these goodies.

But as you say, they do put a lot of work into their releases and the price, which can seem very high to the eye, is excusable because you do get what you pay for.

As far as coloured vinyl goes I am OK with that. What I am not OK with is die hard's that include's one more LP than the regular version, or that includes a booklet you don't get with the regular version or a turntable mat and a patch and whatnot. THAT is shit I hate, and don't support. Coloured I'm OK with as long as it is limited to 2-3 colours, close to equally shared. It's when they start doing 4-5 coloures (like with Witchcraft's It's Not Because of You or Ghost's Elisabeth), or press one in 100 and the other in 900. This is something I don't support at all.


----------



## Bishamon (Nov 25, 2014)

This was some gud shit bruh


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 26, 2014)

Uncle Acid said:


> I understand what you mean, but in Sigh's case I think it's understandable. These lables that are releasing their stuff on vinyl are small lables and as Sigh, Root, Absu, Obtained Enslavement, Funeral and so on are pretty small bands it would destroy them if they pressed too many and were left with a bunch of copies. And I think 500 (as The Crypt does) is an OK amount for these bands, even though I meself would have appreciated way more both or my own sake (I missed out of most of The Crypt's releases) and because more people should own these goodies.
> 
> But as you say, they do put a lot of work into their releases and the price, which can seem very high to the eye, is excusable because you do get what you pay for.
> 
> As far as coloured vinyl goes I am OK with that. What I am not OK with is die hard's that include's one more LP than the regular version, or that includes a booklet you don't get with the regular version or a turntable mat and a patch and whatnot. THAT is shit I hate, and don't support. Coloured I'm OK with as long as it is limited to 2-3 colours, close to equally shared. It's when they start doing 4-5 coloures (like with Witchcraft's It's Not Because of You or Ghost's Elisabeth), or press one in 100 and the other in 900. This is something I don't support at all.



I love that records are a thing now (again), and I'm in love with a lot of the packaging / extras / designs we get, sometimes exclusively, with these LP releases.  I enjoy it immensely and am glad it came back.

But it was only a matter of time before it became latched onto by corporate overlord types who beat the idea over the head and force-feed it consumerist excess.  I hate seeing a new, single LP regular edition of an album going for 40 bucks because the band is a craze... or just so full of themselves to think they warrant that much fucking money.  The new Mastadon LP was fucking atrociously priced for the longest time.

That, and I'm real tired of the Record Store shenanigans.  It's become tawdry and completely 180'd the original purpose, as it's now full of huge names, re-re-re-releases of bands who already have bargain bins full of 1 dollar LPs in shops, super promo rare special scalper edition purple slime 7" numbered to 28 copies editions of stuff, or expensive boxsets that either don't need to be released at all, or that are only released once so they become a scalper's wet dream.

I'm still mad about that Fantomas boxset.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 26, 2014)

Gwynbleidd said:


> This was some gud shit bruh



It was, but not enough Merzbow. I think they could have stretched further from the normal grind.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Nov 27, 2014)

I agee, Dr. Boskov. Another thing is the people who purchase more than one copy just to sell after it's been sold out, for a lot more than what he/she paid for it. Absolutely disgusting behaviour. I understand it's some extra cash, but still. It's so fucked up.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Dec 3, 2014)

Sigh's bizarre, psychedelic, heavy metal masterpiece, repressed on vinyl!

* Highly-demanded repress of the quickly-sold out Japanese black n' roll masterpiece, pressed this time into a highly-affordable single LP, album-only copy (no demos LP).
* Almost 55% cheaper price than the first pressing.
* 140-gram+ Light Opaque Blue or Black LP.
* Remastered specifically for vinyl from the high-resolution original mixes.
* 350gsm single-pocket jacket, utilizing the high resolution original artwork.
* Black inner sleeve.
* New catalog number designation (BLOOD-010R) to differentiate it from the first pressing.


This is now up for pre-order on Bood-Music's official HP. I got home 4 minutes ago and have ordered both. 15 euros a piece. This shit will be worth your money.


----------



## destroy_musick (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry fucking christmas


----------



## Uncle Acid (Dec 29, 2014)

Saw Morbid Angel live a week ago and it was CRUSHING! Oh my god, what a gig. Tim Yeung is a machine, thought a bit too perfect for my taste. But he knows how to drum. Thor Anders Myhren is a fantastic guitarist and riffer, but he looked wy out of place and didn't really look like he had too much fun.

David Vincent smiled, growled great and just looked like he had a great time and Trey Azagthoth is Trey Azagthoth. He's almost perfect.

The gig was fantastic, and even the abomination Existo Vulgore from the abomination that is Illud Divinum Insanus worked well. I didn't even notice that they played a single song from the new album. It was that fucking good.


----------



## VoDe (Dec 30, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]ffexd7gfOMQ[/YOUTUBE]



> An original black metal act, that stands out for the presence of two bass guitar players (a standard 4-strings and one with 6 strings), and for the massive influence of classic heavy metal/rock in their songs.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 30, 2014)

Alright, fellas.

Metal of this year:

Thoughts?


----------



## VoDe (Dec 30, 2014)

New Nightwish Album... Can't wait for that


----------



## Uncle Acid (Dec 31, 2014)

Kiryuin Ragyou said:


> Alright, fellas.
> 
> Metal of this year:
> 
> Thoughts?



it's been a fantastic year for metal, so choosing a top 10 would be hard. But my top 10 metal albums of the year looks something like this:

1. *Darkspace - Dark Space III I*
Darkspace returns with their fourth album after six year, and once again they give us pitch black cosmic mysticism wraped into musical form. The production is a tad cleaner and the music is a tad more melodic this time around, but it still sounds like Darkspace and it still sounds amazing. Album of the year! 10/10

2. *Black Magic - Wizard's Spell*
Great heavy/black metal from Norway. These guys does it the old way. First half is pure black metal influenced heavy/speed metal madness, and the second half is their second demo, and black metal in an 80's fashion. This album is awesome! 9,5/10

3. *Salem's Pot - ...Lurar ut dig p? pr?rien*
There's not a hint of originality or distinctive stamp to be found anywhere on this album, but fuck me if this album isn't damn fine. Salem's Pot delivers 33 minutes of sleazy, occult doom metal of the purest kind. This album could've been used as the soundtrack to Vampyros Lesbos, or many of the other erotic horror films of the 70's. In other words, this is my type of doom metal. I dig! 9,5/10

4. *Rude - Soul Recall*
This is what you get if you'd make a mix consisting of something like 50% Pestilence - Consuming Impulse, 20% Autopsy - Severed Survival, 10% Morbid Angel - Altars of Madness, 10% Obituary - Slowly We Rot and 10% Death - Leposy.  Rude isn't original, but they've got more than enough character to sound unique, and believe it or not - the music is even better than the fantastic cover art. 9,5/10

5. *Funereal Presence - The Archer Takes Aim*
Fantastic black metal with lots of character. The closest you'll get to this album is Negative Plane (the sole member, Bestial Devotion, is the drummer of Negative Plane), but it's a lot different from that. 9/10

6. *Hail Spirit Noir - Oi Magoi*
This isn't as good as their debut, but still a lovely album. HSN continues their unique brand of psychedelic/progressive rock and black metal. The production is richer than on the first, but I thought the debut had a better production. It was more laidback and less produced and polished really. The song writing was better to. It was more messy than this. On this album they've kinda tried to separate the black metal and prog/psychedelic rock, while on the first one these genres blended nicely thoughout the album. But that's not a problem, and this is a fantastic album. 8,5/10

7. *Execration - Morbid Dimensions*
This isn't as dark as the fantastic Odes of the Occult, their previous album, but it's still a fantastic album. Well-written, semi-progressive death metal with thints of black, doom and thrash metal. The riffs found on this album isn't very original, but the way they're put together makes everything sound original. It's just odd. This album is almost on par with Odes of the Occult to be honest, and that says a lot. Great album! 8,5/10

8. *Vintersorg - Naturb?l*
With Cosmic Genesis, released in 2000, Vintersorg moved away from his well-known folk metal sound and stepped into progressive territory, and lyrically he moved from nature and paganism to cosmos. While there was still elements of both the folk and black metal sound in the music, it was a huge change and while a good album, it's inferior to the three albums relesed before it. With each album he got gradually worse and reached a low with the progressive The Focusing Blur. Not bad, just not very good either. Then came Solens r?tter. We were promised an album that would be back to the roots with folky metal and lyrics in Swedish. Well, it was a bit folkier, and it had Swedish lyrics, but it wasn't much that reminded anyone about the good, ol' days. With that album I stopped checking out his new albums. He also got gradually more annoying vocal-wise, and went to become awful in both Vintersorg and Borknagar (both bands got worse with each release anyway, so it did not matter). I accidently came over his promo video for L?gornas rov and it was such a surprise. Once again he was playing around with folky black metal with a progressive and symphonic touch, and it was by far the best song he had done since ?dermarkens son. The album is amazing, and VIntersorg finally sings good again as well. The album feels like the natural follow-up to ?dermarkens son. Well-written and interesting songs with lots of catches, fantastic choruses, a production with a few, lovely faults and great vocals. His best album since ?dermarkens son, and perhaps even better than that, and a natural follow-up without him just copying himself. 8,5/10

9. *Tarot - The Watcher's Dream *
This isn't really metal, but it's a fantastic EP. Semi-progressive 70's inspired rock. For soee reason this makes me think of Uriah Heep meets Pagan Altar meets Rainbow. It's a very charming hard rock album with a very nice and epic feel to it. I'm digging this so hard! 8,5/10

10. *Primordial - Where Greater Men Have Fallen*
Anothe fantastic release by Primordial. Not their best, and this time it basically feels like more of the same, but when you're as good at doing what you're doing as these guys there's no need to change whatsoever. Powerful celtic-folk influenced black/heavy metal with one of the very best metal vocalists of all time. A.A. Nemtheanga isn't the most talented vocalist ever, but only Quorthon comes close to the power and passion in his voice. To be fair, A.A. Nemtheanga alone makes this a superb album! That's how good he is. 8,5/10



Honorable mentions (albums that easily can get a spot on the list another day): Alcest, Death Vomit, Mysticum, Swallowed, The Deathtrip, Mortuary Drape, Portrait, Spell, Nunslaughter / Acid Witch, The Great Old Ones and Tusm?rke (not metal, but fuck that!). Especially Alcest, Funereal Presence and Death Vomit are really close at getting a spot here.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 9, 2015)

what in the world


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 9, 2015)

You've just now heard of Babymetal? 

Gimmicky as shit, but they're trying real hard in Japan to make them Idol status.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jan 10, 2015)

They've been getting a lot of attention outside of Japan as well, playing at some serious metal festivals.


I thought it was fun for 5 minutes, as those things usually are, before I got dead tired of it.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 11, 2015)

I haven't been following:

Do we have any albums of note coming out this year?


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jan 12, 2015)

I am looking forward to new releases from the following bands to mention a few:

Sigh
Melechesh
Negura Bunget
Ghost
Archgoat
Code
A Forest Of Stars
Gouge
Leviathan
Marduk
Martr??
Nokturnal Mortum
D?dheimsgard/DHG
Solefald
Neurosis
B?lzer
Mare
Mis?yrming
Church of Misery
Dead Lord
Pagan Altar
Tusm?rke
Sepulchral Zeal
Black Witchery
Urfaust
Cultes Des Ghoules
Dark Sonority
Svartidauđi
Hagl
Deathhammer
Baphomet's Blood



Lots to look forward to. Already checked out Goat Semen, who released their debut album this year, 15 years after their formation. Sounds great after a couple of listens.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 12, 2015)

Oh wow, that's a fantastic list.

That might be one of the best lists in a long time, too, provided it pans out like I'd expect it to; I'm pretty excited for what's going to come out this year.  Let's see how it goes.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jan 13, 2015)

Yeah, it'll be a good year as usual. But the thing I am looking forward to the most, aside from a new Sigh album, are the Abigor LP box-set with The complete H?rnix recordings aka all the recording with Silenus of Summonong on vocals. 6 LPs with fantastic music. This should be fantastic.

And hopefully The Crypt will get out some new Sigh LPs this year.

Speaking of Sigh LPs, I recieved this a few days ago:



Good start on the year.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jan 13, 2015)

Also, something else to look forward to this year:



Cover art for the upcoming Tarot-release. Not sure if it's an EP or an album, but I am hoping for an album. I've mentioned these guys a couple of times on the forum now, and I'm just getting more and more excited about the band with each listen. Retro, semi-progressive and epic heavy rock with obvious Uriah Heep and Rainbow influences, with a touch of Pagan Altar on the side. I love the cover art and it just fits the epic and mystic music these guys are making. Looking forward to this!

Previous EPs can be found here: Link removed





Alucarda - Raw Howls

Alucarda plays filthy doom/punk heavily influenced by bands such as Satan's Satyrs and Electric Wizard, with lyrics dealing with exploitation and biker films, horror and occult themes. Their debut demo, D.F.F.L, released back in 2013 was fantastic and this is something to look forward to. This is gonna fuck you up!


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jan 13, 2015)

The whole Alucarda album can be heard here: 

Ridiculously good stuff.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Buskuv (Jan 20, 2015)

Bro, first off, that's a bitchin' Sigh record.  

Gotta get that outta the way.

Also, having listened to a lot of prog / hard / psyche rock form the 70s, I can admit the initial giddiness about all these retro-revival bands was neat and fun and I enjoyed it greatly, but it grows thin for me real quick, because they almost never do anything original with it--I get that's the idea, but most of them are simply acceptable or good imitations of better bands.

Alucarda, though, fuck.  That's great.  I own the Satan's Satyrs self-titled on the blood red vinyl and I love the shit out of it; got it purely on a whim and adored it.  I can dig that.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm a bit disappointed about those Sigh vinys myself. THese are released by Blood Music who originally release GG on vinyl, but people wanted some simpler and cheaper versions and they made these - at half the price of the original release. What disappoints me is that it didn't include anything at all. At least add some innlays or something. A lyric sheet on a piece of A4 paper or whatever. But yeah, it's Sigh so I gotta have it.


I don't mind retro bands because I am not bothered by originality. I just need something to be good. However, Tarot is more than just a retro band. Way more. Lots of inspiration from other, older bands like Uriah Heep, Rainbow and Pagan Altar, but they've got something unique going on. Brilliant atmosphere, great songs. Yeah, I love the band and all three EPs have mae it into my best of 2014 list.


And Alucarda is great. The album is superb and I can't wait till I get my hands on the tape version of the album. Their demo is also fantastic. Tried to recommend it to "everyone" back when it was released, but no one seemed to like it as much as me. Song- and vocal-wise I think the album is better than the debut of Satan's Satyrs, but it's not quite there production-wise, so the albums are more or less equal to me.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jan 22, 2015)

Also, so cool news:

Here you can hear a 5 min outtake from one of the new songs from the upcoming Negura Bunget album. It sounds like Negura Bunget, and it sounds damn good: 



*Macabre Omen - Gods of War - At War*

Ten years after their magnificent debut album, The Ancient Returns (6/6!), and 21 years after their formation and first demo, Macabre Omen returns with their second full lenght in 2015, and I am very much looking forward to it. Recommended for fans of Bathory, greek black metal (Rotting Christ, Kawir, Varathron, Nocternity) and Hades.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Feb 1, 2015)

Some (in my opinion) cool news:



> Glaciation - Sur les Falaises de Marbre



Their 2012debut album 1994 is fantastic, s? I'm really looking forward to this. Black metal with Neige (Alcest), Winterhalter (Alcest), Indria Saray (Alcest live, ex-Peste Noire), RMS Hreidmarr (ex-Anorexia Nervosa) and a couple of more guys. What an insane line-up this band has, especially now that both Hreidmarr and Indria has joined the team as well. This is gonna be amazing.






> Behemoth - Thy Winter Kingdom / From the Pagan Vastlands...
> 
> BEHEMOTH - "Thy Winter Kingdom" 12" GATEFOLD LP
> 
> ...



This is interesting. Old Behemoth is the best Behemoth, so I am really looking forward to this.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 1, 2015)

I think 2015 is going to be massive for metal.

I really liked Mansion (despite my recent discussion about the whole style anyways); it has a wonderful feeling to it, but we'll see how it goes with more of it on an album.  Good stuff.

Anyone feelings the new Napalm Death?  I'm hearing a lot of good things about it.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Feb 1, 2015)

Well, the EP is 37 minutes long so it's got the lenght of an album and it's very fine. And their previous releases were fantastic to, a bit short and always leaving me wanting more though, but that's always a good thing.


As for Napalm Death, I gave up on Apex Predator a couple of songs in. I thought Utilitarian was a step in the right direction for the band despite the poor production and lenght. Not that it was amazing, but it was their best album for a couple of decades. Felt more grinding and punky, something that I always felt suits them very well. Apex Predator is just a big mess to my ears. Nothing on it really worked for me at all.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Feb 5, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]XHCeoEWwVYM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Uncle Acid (Feb 9, 2015)

Been listening to some new albums:

Solefald - World Metal. Kosmopolis Sud

Solefald follow up the prog rocky Norr?nasongen. Kosmopolis Nord with a "world metal" album. What is world metal? Well, I don't know. But this is an album where the foundation is black metal, and where all the topping is all kinds of different genres. Traditional music from lots of places on earth, electronica and god knows what. This is probably the most special metal album I have ever heard, and the title to the opening track descrives the song very well: World Music with Black Edges. That's what it is. All the song are different, not only from eachother, but frome verything you've ever heard, yet they manage to keep it SOlefald and they manage to keep it black at the very bottom. I've only given it one spin which isn't nearly enough to have an actualy opinion on the album. There's just way too much to chew around here. However, what I do not is that I really enjoyed the first spin and I can't wait to give it more time later on.


Negura Bunget - Tau

Given this oen spin as well, and I am very surprised. I really like what I hear, except for the intro to ?mpodobeala timpului which is godawful. Sounds like something from a Korpiklaani-record or something like that. But after the intro it gets up in quality again. Atmospheric folky black metal with some surprises here and there. Looking forward to play this a lot in the time to come.



I've finally gotten into Volahn - Aq'ab'al as well. One of the many bands formed by a small group of people that belongs to the Black Twilight Circle. The debut was good, but their newest, 2014's Aq'Ab'Al, is amazing. The production is raw, yet both rich and organic, their black metal is pretty melodic and is filled with unbelievable leads (the leads are out of another world!). The rest is fairly standard, but the atmosphere is unique and the only bands I can think of that manage to create atmoshere similar to this is a few of the other BTC groups like Kuxan Suum and Odz Manouk. Both worth checking out too. Fantastic bands.

Persona 4 Dancing All Night: Marie

That's amazing.


----------



## Bjorn (Feb 11, 2015)

Just a cool song passing by.

[YOUTUBE]Wry9G6rcdQw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Uncle Acid (Feb 11, 2015)

Fantastic song from a fantastic album by a fantastic band.

Ewigkeit's dub cover of Detsom engang var is amazing. One of the best cover songs ever: Persona 4 Dancing All Night: Marie


----------



## Bjorn (Feb 12, 2015)

Uncle Acid said:


> Fantastic song from a fantastic album by a fantastic band.
> 
> Ewigkeit's dub cover of Detsom engang var is amazing. One of the best cover songs ever: Source



Holy shit, never knew about this.
Thanks for the share.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 13, 2015)

That, that was unconventionally good; like, if you'd told me there was a dub cover of it without letting me hear it, I'd assume it was terrible.

I also like the dub versions of Om's Advaitic Songs.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Feb 13, 2015)

New D?dheimsgard track: 

Oh! My! Fucking! God! Holy shit that is good. That is amazing. Those vocals, man. Immense!


----------



## VoDe (Feb 15, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]zPonioDYnoY[/YOUTUBE]

Leaving this here, yeah it's still Nightwish... And no this won't the number 1 track from the album, band said it themselves.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Feb 15, 2015)

Uncle Acid said:


> New D?dheimsgard track:
> 
> Oh! My! Fucking! God! Holy shit that is good. That is amazing. Those vocals, man. Immense!





What the fuck, guys? Am I the only one who enjoy D?dheimsgard here? No way, that can't be. Such an unique and great band, and when they seem to return to form after a decent, though very disappointing album, no-one even comments of the brilliant song? Disappoiting.

Kronet til Konge (10/10)

Link removed

Monumental Possession (8/10)

Link removed

Satanic Art (10/10)

Link removed

666 International (9/10)

Link removed


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 15, 2015)

I enjoyed the hell out of that track. I just didn't post.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 17, 2015)

Revisited some Biohazard albums from my childhood recently. Urban Discipline and State of the World Address. Still pretty alright!


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 18, 2015)

I'm with Yu.

I loved the track, but I forgot to post.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Feb 19, 2015)

You do not forget to comment on something as awesome as that. But seriously though, the track is massive. The production is a bit off and dry, but hopefully it'll sound better on CD/vinyl, but it's not a big problem considering how good the track is. It's not something that'll keep me away from the album.



Also: the finnish war metallers (black/death) Archgoat are 6th on the finnish mainstream list, and 3rd on their indielist this week. That's impressive for a band making music like this.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 20, 2015)

Meant to mention that I picked up Houses of the Unholy on slime green vinyl the other day.

Pricey but worth it.

Gorgeous packaging and the booklet is great.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Feb 28, 2015)

> OK, finally the long journey to finish up Sigh's new album "Graveward" is done. Here are the artwork and the information. Release date will be announced soon!!! Please spread the word!!!
> 
> 2 and a half years were required to finish up Sigh's 10th studio full-length album "Graveward", which embraces everything from vintage keyboards such as Minimoog and Fender Rhodes to real orchestral instruments.
> Each song ended up in having more than 100 tracks and the total amount of the sound data exceeded 100GB.
> ...




I lost my boner as soon as I saw Niklas Kvarfoth mentioned. What the fuck is this cunt doing there. That's probably the worst decicion they've taken during their 25 year long career. Christ almighty.

I can't say I am too excited by seeing the likes of Matthew Heafy and Fred Leclercq there either, but Matthew Heafy is excused just for being the massive Sigh fan he is, and they're both excused just for not being Kvarfoth.

However, the bold part turns me the fuck on and the artwork is nothing short of brilliant... once again.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 28, 2015)

Well, apparently all their guests suck because it's Shining, Trivium and Dragonforce, but name dropping Fabio Frizzi, Frank Zappa, Schoenberg, Magma, Stravinsky, Celtric Frost and Sun Ra gets my boat a floatin', if you know what I mean.

What exactly that translates to in terms of musical output remains to be seen, since I've seen this whole song and dance before, but the good most definitely outweighs the bad in that announcement.


----------



## Scud (Mar 2, 2015)

I have enough faith in Sigh to trust that those guest spots will be tasteful and contribute positively to the album. They've never seriously erred before, and I'd like to think that they won't now.

And while we're talking about Japanese bands, how about Swarrrm? I came across these guys the other day and was really surprised that I had never seen them mentioned on NF.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]OliglJswpEE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 2, 2015)

Love Swarrrm.

They actually have been mentioned on NF, but years ago, since I'm pretty sure either Yu or d_m pimped one of their albums.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 3, 2015)

Gosh, I can't wait until August for that!  I want my Arcturus now!


----------



## Uncle Acid (Mar 3, 2015)

They've been playing a new song live and it sounds like they're continuing what they started on Sideshow Symphonies, but a bit heavier and more agressive. I'm a huge fan of Sideshow Symphonies even though it's their worst so I look forward to the album.

Will see the band live again at the Inferno Festival as well. Looking forward to that.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm interested in them being heavier, too.

I'm actually pretty excited; I've been burned in the past with reuniting powerhouses, like Psychotic Waltz, but this I have hope for.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## Buskuv (Mar 11, 2015)

Any of you guys familiar with Primitive Man?

How do you feel about that EP they released this year?


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## Buskuv (Mar 16, 2015)

I swear, the actual music coming out of the Djent scene is easily the least interesting thing about it; all this other shit, mostly negative, surrounding the genre is fantastic.


----------



## VoDe (Mar 17, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]7kxTWRcpSzU[/YOUTUBE]

Cover must be even better than the original in order to be good, and damn this one is just taking the song to next level.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 18, 2015)

Listening to early bootlegs of Naked City / Torture Garden from the real early 90s is interesting; it's fun to see them change and evolve their sound a tad, even if it's still the same wonderful, same ol' chaotic, insane, grindy noise it always was.

It's a real shame about the fate of the Knitting Factory.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Mar 19, 2015)

The new D?dheimsgard album is immense! I've only given the album 5-6 spins by now, and it's not everything that's working just now, but it's getting better with each listen and despite not being blown away by every single element, it's sniffing on the 10. Absolutely brilliant stuff. I like how innovative and original it feels. I mean, the riffs and stuff by themself aren't very original. I hear plenty of Satanic Art, Ved Buens Ende, Abigor and even Devil Doll here and there, but the way the songs are put together makes it feel so fresh. Superb stuff! Can't wait to see them live again. Should be proper good.

There's plenty of time signature changes and new passages throughout the songs, but they both flow and feel very natural. Love it!


----------



## Uncle Acid (Mar 19, 2015)

Video for Sigh's Out of the Grave:



Shitty video, amazing song. The production feels a bit off, but then again so it did with Scenes From Hell and the original Gallows Gallery as well, and  now I love both so I don't mind. I also expect that be the most straightforward track on the album. I sure hope so after all they promised. Heh.

That's the song with Matt Heafy of Trivium as well. I'm pretty sure that's him on the chorus. Has to be. It is.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 22, 2015)

I need to stop being lttp. Didn't know In Mourning released a new album in '12. Still need to give it more spins, but probably like it more than Monolith, since that felt more of a retread of the Shrouded Divine.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 9, 2015)

Managed to pick up Sideshow Symphonies on white vinyl today.

My least favorite Arcturus album, but still great and I've never seen any Arcturus music in real life at a store, so it was kind of cool.  One day I hope to own the others.


----------



## Bonney (Apr 12, 2015)

Uncle Acid said:


> What the fuck, guys? Am I the only one who enjoy D?dheimsgard here? No way, that can't be. Such an unique and great band, and when they seem to return to form after a decent, though very disappointing album, no-one even comments of the brilliant song? Disappoiting.
> 
> Kronet til Konge (10/10)
> 
> ...




Awesome, thanks for that, really enjoyed the track. Will get a couple of albums by these guys.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Apr 16, 2015)

You do that. Not the dumbest thing you can do if you like black, black/thrash or avant-garde black metal. You'll be pleased.

And I realised I haven't posted anything about the Inferno Festival yet, which, as usual, was a huge pleasure and lots of fun. Plenty of great bands, some bad ones and even more good people. Enjoyed myself half to death.

Day 1:

I had massive expecations to the bands I was seeing this day, and I'll have to admit I was a tad disappointed by all of them. Had expected much more.

*Mis?yrming* was first out and did good, but not nearly as good as I had expected. But I'm not overly familiar with their music to begin with, and that probably had much to say. 6/10

*Sinmara* is another band I am not too familiar with before, and I thought it all seemed way to generic both musically and visually. Not bad, but not amazing either. 5/10

*Svartidau?i* was good, but very disappointing as I love their album and shit. Was poor visually, but musically allright. 6/10

*Naglfar* was a huge disappointment. Watched the first four songs before we gave up. Was shit. 2/10

*Arcturus* finished this evening off and was very good, but visually it was a big disappointment. Lacked the theatrics and was more or less doing exactly the same as last time I saw them, just with another setlist. Sounded good, though, and the new songs were cool. 7/10


This was the end of day 1, and I was drunk off my mind and had too high expectations. Probably ruined it for me, cause I've seen nothing but praise for the three icelandic bands other places.


Day 2:

I was eager to see both Haemophagus and Execration, but as both played so fucking early we didn't bother going to see them. Shame, but that's life.

*Septicflesh* started off the day for us as both my brother and friend wanted to see them, and they were, as expected, a fucking disgrace. They turned to shit many, many, many years ago and live they're even worse. This might be the worst concert I've ever been at. 1/10

*Antichrist* was next up, and I was impressed. A bit too polished on album, but live they were very good. Thrashed out and had fun. 7/10

*1349* was next and they did their usual stuff. Solid liveband, but they were the exactly same as last time I saw them, just with more boring songs to play. 6/10

*Vulture Industries* had a special show this evening, but they had started earlier than expected so I only catched the second half of their concert. Apart from one moment the 25 minutes I saw were amazing. Did really well on stage, and at one point the band went 100% Devil Doll and it was nothing short of brilliant! Shame I missed the first half of the concert. 8/10

*Behemoth* was the first headliner of the festival, a concert I had been looking forward to because of their last album, but was sceptical towards due to 10 years of shit prior to that. But god damn did they deliver the goods. Powerful, majestic, crushing and god damn awesome. Visually amazing as well as a great performance by all the members. Especially frontman Nergal was amazing and Orion looked really well on stage. The whole concert was perfect, and even shitty songs from the shitty albums Demigod, The Apostasy and Evangelion worked really well live. That's impressive, because how it is possible to make shit like that sound god is beyond me. The only thing that disappointed me here was that they didn't play a single song from their early (92-98) period. That's disappointing because they have more than enough classics to choose from that period, but apart from that I have nothing to complain about. Brilliant and the highlight of the festival for me. 10/10

*Doomraiser* ended the concert with a "nachspiel" concert at another location after Behemoth. It was OK. But I was too tired to focus at that point.

Day 3:

There wasn't to many interesting bands this day, but we planned to see 4 and ended up seeing 5, which is pretty decent.

Our friend left before us to see *Skeletonwitch* and my brother and I arrived just in time to catch the last three-four songs... which was not a positive experience, because it was really bad. The band looked bored as fuck as if they hated being on stage and the vocalist, Andy "Weedgrinder" Horn previously of Cannabis Corpse, came off as mentally challenged. Was shit. 2/10

*D?dsengel* was the first band I wanted to see, and the band did not disappoint. The band came on stage dressed in red robes and it was like a 50 minute long dark ritual, where the drummer seemed to be in trance for the ritualistic parts of the songs. He looked to be in a different place than the rest of us. Everything really worked well here, and the vocalist Kark was the most impressive aspect of the concert. I never actually expected him to be able to pull off the clean vocals live, but he proved to nail every single type of vocals and his range is just unbelieveable. I doubt there is many others involved in exteme metal that are as talented as him. Breathtaking! Brilliant concert. 9/10

*My Dying Bride* was next up and did not disappoint. It was the band's first concert with Calvin Robertshaw, who left the band in 99, back in the lineup and that was exciting as hell. I thought the band did really well, and it was damn cool hearing older songs like The Thrash of Naked Limbs and something I believe was God is Alone. The minus here was the sound. Mostly good, but there was some annoying feedback every now and then when the violin was played. But other than that it was all good. 8/10

*Sargeist* was a band I had been looking forward to as I am a huge fan of the band, and they did not disappoint me. The sound was allright and the band did really well. Cold, grim and dark. Amazing gig! 9/10

*Enslaved* ended the night at Rockefeller/John Dee, and I was not looking forward to it having seeing the band twice before, where the last gig was awful. The streams I've checked out for the band in later years have been bad too, so I expected nothing. Or, I expected something bad. But was I surprised. This wasn't bad, this was super fucking bad. Almost as bad as SepticFlesh in fact. They actually played one song from Hordanes Land, one song from Frost, one song from Monumension and one song from Below the Lights, but sadly they all sounded uninspired and like shit. The rest were awful songs from Isa and onwards, which all sucks. But the band looked uninspired, Grutle had nothing to give as a frontman and it was just godawful. Really fucking shite. Also, out friend fell asleep standing during this shit gig. Heh... 1/10

*Sheol* ended the night at the nachspiel. I had not heard the band before, but I really looked forward to the gig anyway and I was not disappointed. They really delivered the goods and I am sue it would've been even better had I been familiar with the band. A great gig, and they ended it with a cover of Darkthrone's death metal classic Cromlech, which was awesome. Really good gig. 8/10

Day 4, the ending:

Started the day with egg & bacon, beer and minttu shots for breakfast. And as usual we missed out on some bands we wanted to see because they started way too early. Secrets of the Moon, Deathcult and Kampfar played while we were still drinking beer and shotting minttu. Shame, especially about Deathcult, but that's festival life for ya.

*Slagmaur* kicked off our last day at Inferno, and Slagmaur was one of the bands I had highest expectations about. It's only their third concert ever (one in 2013, one in 2014 and now one in 2015), but the band disappointed big. They started off with a way too long intro sample which was silly as fuck as well, and I had expected something weird and wicked, but this was standard shit with masks that didn't work and all that. There was nothing wicked about this at all, and it didn't sound very good either. 4/10

*D?dheimsgard* was one of the bands we looked forward to due to giving us a great concert some years ago, as well as a new masterpiece in their discography and original vocalist Aldrahn back in the team. But this was a disappointment. Aldrahn looked extremely uncomfortable on stage, the new songs didn't work too well, the sound was poor and bassist L.E. M?l?y was acting like a moron on stage, reminding me of Robert Trujillo. Completely out of place. Yeah, no. Didn't work out. 5/10

*Mortuary Drape* are a band I adore more than most, and the band didn't disappoint me, which is weird because my expectations were immense... just like the band. I've seen plenty of pictures of the band live and they've done lots of different stuff from weird-as-fuck-makeup to other things, but this evening they entered the stage in robes and pretty standard corpsepain, and they looked great... but sounded even better. It was pretty untight and shabby, but it really does fit the heavy metalesque black metal of the band and things eally worked out. Among the festival's best bands if you ask me. 9/10

*Bloodbath* was the headliner of the evening and they really did surprise me. They delivered a great fucking gig, and with songs such as Breeding Death and Eaten you couldn't really ask for much more. Nick Holmes was a cool frontman even though he didn't know all the lyrics and had to use a lyric sheet tapes to the floor, and his vocals sounded brilliant. His vocals were powerful as fuck, just at the other end of what I had expected. I expected some cool, but weak and powerless vocals from the dude. But he's still got it. Anyway, great gig! 9/10

*Sectu* got to end this years Inferno and I thought they did well. Not the best, but it was a very enjoyable gig for sure. And a nice ending to a fantastic festival. 7/10


----------



## Uncle Acid (Apr 16, 2015)

And a couple of albums leaked recently:


Sigh - Graveward

I've only had time to spin this 10 times, but so far I am really enjoying myself. It'll take some time to get used to the production which is a bit off as well as the lack of Shinichi, because while You Oshima is a lot better and more technical guitarist, but he's not on par with Shinichi as far as feeling, style and uniqueness goes. You Oshima is a fairly standard guitarist and his solos doesn't even come close to Shinichi's. More technical, but less personality and emotion really. But apart from that it sounds awesome. It's like a big, fat mix of Hail Horror Hail, Scenario IV: Dread Dreams, Gallows Gallery and King Diamond. Mirai really didn't lie when he mentioned how much of an King Diamond influence this album has, because you can hear it a lot throughout the album. Sounds great.


Gruesome - Savage Land

Straight forward Death worship to the bone by Matt Harvey (Exhumed) and some other, current/previous members of bands such as Possessed, Malevolent Creation and Derketa. If you love Scream Bloody Gore and Leprosy and want more music like that, this is for you. Unoriginal and without anything new, but a very, very solid Death tribute.


----------



## MovingPictures07 (Apr 16, 2015)

Sigh is truly amazing. That is all.


----------



## Metalmarsh89 (Apr 16, 2015)

MP, your musical tastes are far too vast.


----------



## MovingPictures07 (Apr 16, 2015)

Metalmarsh89 said:


> MP, your musical tastes are far too vast.



Is that even possible?


----------



## Metalmarsh89 (Apr 16, 2015)

MovingPictures07 said:


> Is that even possible?



Now that you mention it, I guess not.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 16, 2015)

Tentatively excited for the new Arcturus album--hopefully it's better than their last album.

I love Sigh, though all the ups and downs, and enjoy Venom worship Sigh, traditional Black Metal Sigh and goofy Sigh--they've been pretty consistent for me as a band, even if they get a lot of flack by metal purists for being to weird or whatever.


----------



## MovingPictures07 (Apr 16, 2015)

Metalmarsh89 said:


> Now that you mention it, I guess not.



Glad you recognize that. 






Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Tentatively excited for the new Arcturus album--hopefully it's better than their last album.
> 
> I love Sigh, though all the ups and downs, and enjoy Venom worship Sigh, traditional Black Metal Sigh and goofy Sigh--they've been pretty consistent for me as a band, even if they get a lot of flack by metal purists for being to weird or whatever.



I echo these sentiments.

Which... shouldn't be surprising. Lol. I'm in search for a huge differing opinion now; I'm sure it exists.


----------



## ThunderCunt (Apr 16, 2015)

It has been a while since I visited this thread. 
This year I have booked my tickets for Hellfest, it is going to be fucking epic.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 16, 2015)

Speaking of Venom, I just really love Welcome to Hell.

It gets so many repeats from me, even it's just mostly poorly produced NWOBHM after 5 too many beers, but that's all the charm in the world for me.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Apr 16, 2015)

Venom is great. My top 5 Venom albums:

1. At War with Satan
2. The Singles 80-86 (a compilation, but this features some of their best songs ever!)
3. Welcome to Hell
4. Black Metal
5. Prime Evil (this one is really underrated! Fantastic album that deserves plenty more praise.)

Great band!


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 17, 2015)

Yeah, I really like the early string of albums.  I have an original pressing of At War with Satan and re-releases of both Black Metal and Welcome to Hell on clear vinyl. They get pretty regular play.  I think they kind of get overlooked aside from Black Metal and mostly because of the 'historical' significance of the album.

Shame, but they're getting some re-releases lately.

Also, I'm sure we talked about these guys earlier, but I've been resitting through Timeghoul's releases and I can't get enough.  It's just so deliciously angular, dirty and sinister sounding.  It's creative without being goofy and has a really nice touch of atmosphere--a real shame they broke up.


----------



## ThunderCunt (Apr 17, 2015)

This is different from what I have heard people say about Venom as being pretty sub standard band. I only have black metal, the sound is all muffled, may I need a better copy of album.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 17, 2015)

Depends on what people want from metal.

The thing about Venom is that they're largely tied to the NWOBHM scene; but, instead of being slickly produced and clean sounding, it's poorly recorded and produced; instead of being musically tight and technical, they're sloppy and drunken sounding; instead of the typical lyrical fare (love, politics, history, whatever), they sing about Satan and the occult and so forth.

The music is fantastic; but it's not brightly recorded, flawlessly played.  

A lot of people go in thinking they're either going to be actual Black Metal (they aren't) or hear they're tied to NWOBHM and think they're going to sound like Iron Maiden or Judas Priest, and they don't.  They've got a lot in common with real early Thrash, too.



> I only have black metal, the sound is all muffled, may I need a better copy of album.



No, that's how the album sounds.  I haven't heard many of the remasters, though.


----------



## ThunderCunt (Apr 17, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Depends on what people want from metal.
> 
> The thing about Venom is that they're largely tied to the NWOBHM scene; but, instead of being slickly produced and clean sounding, it's poorly recorded and produced; instead of being musically tight and technical, they're sloppy and drunken sounding; instead of the typical lyrical fare (love, politics, history, whatever), they sing about Satan and the occult and so forth.
> 
> ...



yup that sounds about right. They are called technically bad.
The recording quality for so many bands suck.
I recently saw Vader live, they sound so much better than their studio album. I can't get to listen to their albums. I might have to put a bit more effort in it. 

Same thing with Dying fetus album, barring Reign supreme all album sound as if they are recorded on a fucking tape recorder in a garage. Not to mention despite great drumming, their drums sound is so low that sounds so unlike any death metal drumming.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 17, 2015)

Right.  They are a sloppy band, and some of their early live stuff is hilariously drunkenly played.  They helped spur the whole 'lo-fi' production with a lot of early Black Metal, though, so it pervades modern bands now even if they're doing a shit job at it.

There's a difference between that authentic lo-fi garage production and just fucking with your levels in the studio until it's garbled and unrecognizable.  The latter happens far more often.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 18, 2015)

So I was reading review about the new Periphery album and the ending had an interesting bit regarding Devin Townsend.

my rough translation



> They should calm down and think about where to go, because this "we won, but what now" mentality doesn't lead to anywhere! It's for certain that their all sweeping innovation has come to an end, and they should find their place in this new situation... It's also for certain that this is not the record which is going to calm their fans down, because as songwriters they have serious deficiencies, which they should amend fast, so their success doesn't lead to unending self-service and demise... *They should avoid the path Devin Townsend is walking on, who is unaible to step up from the club, underground scene, because he can only produce between his own limits...*



Is this really a thing? I thought people are cool with the way Townsend is. And I remember this same site praising him for albums like Ki and Epicloud and their experimentation.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 25, 2015)

:rofl


----------



## Bohemian Knight (Apr 27, 2015)

The Color Morale - Know Hope


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 29, 2015)

The new Arcturus is pretty fun.

I wasn't expecting a complete return to form so I'm not really disappointed by it; it's fun, spacey and a little goofy, just like I remember my Arcturus listening from my teenage years.  Good stuff.

Now just to see how bad the new Psychotic Waltz will be.


----------



## Buskuv (May 2, 2015)

I found Ved Buens Ende's _Written in Waters _at some CD shop today...

45 fucking dollars. 

Damn.

And the worst part was I was still tempted because of how fucking hard to find it is.


----------



## Larcher (May 27, 2015)

Been listening to Of Mice and Mens older stuff, didn't realise they were that much better and I don't even dislike the new stuff. Shayley's vocals were more unique and interesting than Aaron's. 

Not listened to all of their older stuff, but I'll give the albums entirety a try at one point. favourite so far is 
Very emotional. 

There newer stuff just isn't as good, but it's still enjoyable.


----------



## αshɘs (May 27, 2015)




----------



## Buskuv (May 27, 2015)

I legitimately burst out laughing during the intro.


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 24, 2015)

> *Disturbed Returns After Four-Year Hiatus with New Album 'Immortalized': Exclusive Interview*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8nW-IPrzM1g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## VoDe (Jul 16, 2015)

New Amorphis song, and it's so fucking kickass song holy fuck.

[YOUTUBE]_ql4Xe6MxQ4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 19, 2015)

Alright, metal heads:

Since the mixtape was basically anti-metal (), what do you think has been worth mentioning from this year so far?  I haven't been keeping up.  Mostly have just enjoyed Apex Predator - Easy Meat, Arcturian and some John Zorn stuff.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jul 19, 2015)

This is the last list I made for 2015. Not sure if I've checked out anything after I made this:

1. Alucarda - Raw Howls
2. Tarot - The Warrior's Spell
3. Sigh - Graveward
4. D?dheimsgard - A Umbra Omega
5. Nocternity - Harps of the Ancient Temples
6. Macabre Omen - Gods of War - At War
7. Czarface - Every Hero Needs a Villain
8. Carpenter Brut - Trilogy
9. Glaciation - Sur les falaises de marbre
10. Peste Noire - La Chaise-Dyable
11. Solefald - World Metal. Kosmopolis Sud
12. Inculter - Persisting Devolution
13. Downfall of Nur - Umbras de Barbagia
14. Spectral Voice - Necrotic Doom
15. Gruesome - Savage Land


A couple of non-metal albums there, but that's OK because both rules. Anyway, those are the best for me this years. But others like Melechesh, Negura Bunget, Heretic Rites and several others have impressed this year.


----------



## VoDe (Jul 20, 2015)

New Fresh sounding Children of Bodom track, sadly without Roope Latvala (Alexi played both guitars).

[YOUTUBE]7Ha8adzWPP4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jul 20, 2015)

Almost forgot it, but Sale Freux, Drudkh and Gouge both released great albums as well. Sale Freux' will probably be on my top 15 at the end of the year. "Rural black metal" in the vein of older Peste Noire. A very nice album!


----------



## VoDe (Aug 12, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]Bhhqmk6Koj4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ThunderCunt (Sep 8, 2015)

So I recently discovered Anvil, though I have seen their name previously but for whatever reason I didn't bother checking it out. But but, now that I checked them out, I feel totally ashamed of myself that I am not aware of a band, which is essentially the most important band to influence Thrash. Ok, their lyrics are silly, but holy fuck they are pretty fucking good musically. And their documentary absolutely tore my heart apart. Such honest musicians. Totally in awe of them


----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 10, 2015)

ThunderCunt said:


> But but, now that I checked them out, I feel totally ashamed of myself that I am not aware of a band, *which is essentially the most important band to influence Thrash.*]



No, they were not. Not even close. There's a big difference between having been an influence on thrash metal and being the most important influence, which they of course haven't been. Band like Motorhead, Venom, Diamond Head, Accept, Raven, Exciter, Judas Priest Deep Purple and so on had just as much, if not way mroe influence of the thrash metal genre.

Anyway, Anvil is great!


----------



## Vault (Sep 23, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Right.  They are a sloppy band, and some of their early live stuff is hilariously drunkenly played.  They helped spur the whole 'lo-fi' production with a lot of early Black Metal, though, so it pervades modern bands now even if they're doing a shit job at it.
> 
> There's a difference between that authentic lo-fi garage production and just fucking with your levels in the studio until it's garbled and unrecognizable.  The latter happens far more often.



Which is hilarious since most metal fans go on and on about production quality. I never really understood that


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 23, 2015)

Vault said:


> Which is hilarious since most metal fans go on and on about production quality. I never really understood that



They do?  

They go on about _types _of production, but not quality.  Most of what you could call 'metal heads' hate modern, slick produced metal and the way it sounds; and then you have people who prefer vintage sounds or even lo-fi sounds.

So, yeah, I think they go on about production, but not about how good it is, but rather the type it is and how it affects the music.  I guarantee nobody is bragging about how well produced Grindcore or Black Metal is.


----------



## Vault (Sep 23, 2015)

You obviously havent frequented metalstorm Bos  A lot of these so called fans dont know what they want. If an album sounds too slick they hate, if its more natural in its lo-fi elements then they start complaining about how it was ruining their ears since they are such audiophiles with their expensive headphones on 

Its kinda laughable its like you can't win. I personally dont mind whether its a more natural sounding album or overproduced, works for me just as well. Complaining about how the production of a black metal album sounds is one of the most infuriating and quite frankly stupidest things i have heard


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 23, 2015)

Yeah, fuck outta here with that shit.

Well, just like ANUS and Metal-Archives, the actual dredges of metal fans are some of the most unpleasantly petulant, pretentious and frustrating music fans you will find.  Rather exemplary in that regard; most fans are fine, though, just like any other genre.

Fuck outta here with this shitty plastic modern production though.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 23, 2015)

I can love both lo-fi and slick, polished productions. Different types of music requires different types of productions, and it's that simple. Some black metal require a raw, lo-fi production to create the wanted atmosphere (Paysage d'Hiver), while others require a much more polished production (Summoning) to created the wanted atmosphere.

To me, well-produced equals fitting. Paysage d'Hiver are perfectly produced, and despite being lo-fi and raw, there's no doubt in my mind that the releases are all well-produced. But that's just how I see things.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 23, 2015)

By the way, the new Mgla is massive. What an album! A band that manage to keep their sound intact while evolving, and the drummer Dakside is just getting better with each release. The new Mgla album, Exercises in Futility, and the last Kriegsmaschine album, Enemy of Man, proves that he's among the best black metal drummers in the word at the moment. Immense!

But yeah, Exercises in Futility = masterpiece! As good as Groza for sure. Will probably go far past it with even more listens.


----------



## Vault (Sep 23, 2015)

Funny enough I was about to mention Mgla what a great album. At the beginning I thought the vocals were weak but the lead does grow stronger while being shaky at the beginning. But them instrumentals doe  the drumming definitely a highlight its so good


----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 23, 2015)

I never had any problems with the vocals. I love M.'s vocals. Well, everything that man does is exceptional IMO. He's also a member of Kriegsmaschine which I mentioned alongside Mgla. Highly recommended, although very different from Mgla. The earlier stuff is more right in your face black metal and their last effort is more dissonant and apocalyptic or how to describe it.

Mgla is also a ridiculously good live band. Totally recommended if they show up anywhere near you.


----------



## Vault (Sep 23, 2015)

Yeah will definitely check them out. Cheers Uncle. Speaking of 2015 releases anyone listened to the new My Dying Bride yet? Haven't gotten around to listening it yet  but I'm confident it will be a brilliant record.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 24, 2015)

Has there been a big showing for metal this year?

I honestly haven't been keeping up like I should.


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 29, 2015)

Forgot there was a new Opeth album since Heritage. I take they continued that path?


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 29, 2015)

Yup.

Communion is better than Heritage, though, for what it's worth.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 30, 2015)

Think everything Opeth released after Damnation is shit and I think ?kerfeldt sings like shit nowadays, but I saw the band a month ago and that was actually fairly good. ?kerfeldt sang way better live than what he does on album nowadays, and the new songs worked way better live than on album.

Was a problem that they only played two oldies though, and those oldies were from Deliverance and Blackwater Park. While they delivered these pretty well, for some reason they played them way too slow though. No idea why they would do that.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 4, 2015)

Starting going back through all of Paysage d'Hiver's demos since I found out he'd put something out in 2013.  Just as utterly fantastic as I remember; absolutely love this shit, and it's so consistently good.

Das-Tor is wonderful.


----------



## Bishamon (Oct 4, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]B8xdterGWM4[/YOUTUBE]

Man, this band never gets old. Never ever, ever.


----------



## God (Oct 17, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]sopiG1Qhlh8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 17, 2015)

tfw arghoslent hate black people but make great music

it's like wagner all over again

except he hated jews


----------



## Bishamon (Oct 21, 2015)

Who doesn't hate the jews tho


----------



## Larcher (Nov 8, 2015)

So cute


----------



## Deer Lord (Nov 8, 2015)

So, the Titans of Metal act is coming to my country this December
not sure if I should go or not.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 21, 2015)

Awright fams, rev up those yearly lists.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Dec 22, 2015)

Made this in a hurry, so I have surely missed something on this list, but whatever:

*1. Alucarda - Raw Howls*
Filthy doom metal punk, and an soundtrack to a dark, occult filthy bikersploitation-film from the 70's.
*2. Tarot - The Warrior's Spell*
Epic heavy rock. Think "Rainbow Rising" and "Demons and Wizards" with the occult feeling of Pagan Altar.
*3. Sigh - Graveward*
Another avant-garde masterpiece from the masters themself. Weird, unique ad incredibly catchy.
*4. Black Magick SS - The Black Abyss*
Occult psychedelic rock with a strong black metal-vibe. Cheesy, but very enjoyable.
*5. D?dheimsgard - A Umbra Omega*
Fresh, unique, original, playful and unpredictable. Complete madness!
*6. Triumvir Foul - Triumvir Foul*
Foul death metal at its darkest, most rotten. Think Abhorrence, Autopsy, Necrovore, Swallowed and Teitanblood. 
*6. Nocternity - Harps of the Ancient Temples*
Cold, mystic and minimalistic greek black metal.
*7. Macabre Omen - Gods of War - At War*
Bathory- and Hades-esque epic black/pagan black metal to prepare you for war.
*8. Acid Witch - Midnight Movies*
Four cover songs of rock songs from horror films. Cool, catchy and sleazy.
*10. Uncle Acid & the Deadbeats - The Night Creeper*
Uncle Acid & the Deadbeats leaves the acid infested bikersploitation-feeling of Mind Control behind, and make a return to the Hammer Horror-esque doom/psychedelic rock of their two first album.
*9. Abigor - Supreme Immortal Art (Instrumental 1997)*
A stripped down and rawer version of the classic 1998 black metal album Supreme Immortal Art. The lack of synth gives it a whole other vibe, but sadly it lacks vocals which would've taken it to a whole different level.


----------



## dr_shadow (Jan 13, 2016)

Pretty baffled at the schedule for Black Sabbath's final tour.

"I'm based in Hong Kong, do I get to see them nearby? Surely there must be a Japan event, at least?"

>Nearest event will be in Australia.

"With all the emotion that goes into saying good-bye, surely the first and last events must be in locales that hold great historical significance to the band?"

>First date is in Omaha, USA. Last date is in Phoenix, USA.

...

"But surely there must be ONE show in Birmingham, England, where once upon a time the band formed?"

>There is only one British show on the list, in Leicester.


----------



## Vault (Jan 13, 2016)

Haha what a stupid schedule. Leicester :rofl


----------



## D4nc3Style (Jan 13, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]svxKbQKNB5s[/YOUTUBE]

Just found out about these guys, but they're probably more Hardcore than metal. Japanese Metal/Hardcore bands are actually really good.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 15, 2016)

I am not disappointed by the new Bloodiest album.

Lord have mercy.


----------



## Larcher (Jan 18, 2016)

Any Dillinger fans here?


----------



## Bender (Jan 27, 2016)

Amon Amarth new album  being released March.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 18, 2016)

sigh, being late again, didn't know Kayo Dot had a new album in 2014. Will check it out, but how is it? Hubardo was immense.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 18, 2016)

Larcher said:


> Any Dillinger fans here?



Yes, but mostly just their Irony is a Dead Scene EP.





αshɘs said:


> sigh, being late again, didn't know Kayo Dot had a new album in 2014. Will check it out, but how is it? Hubardo was immense.



Non-metal album; it was great, though, a kind of Darkwave/Post-Punk take on their sound, with lots of synth work and 80s sounding vocal stylings.  Not as good as Hubardo (or some of their other albums, for that matter) but still great.  It got a lot of hubbub in some circles because it's more straightforward while being less complex and aggressive overall.

Flesner just released the lineup for the new album, though.  It's a big ensemble with mostly just Toby and a bunch of hired guns on strings and woodwinds, so I'm excited.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 18, 2016)

Yeah, shortly after that post I read up on it. Will still check it out, but will keep my expectations in check.


----------



## Larcher (Feb 18, 2016)

Irony rocks, Patton really is something else. You can see his influence on Greg's vocals.












Also Deftones should be releasing a new album this year.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 19, 2016)

I still only really like White Pony.

Larcher, listen to Bloodiest like I told you.


----------



## Larcher (Feb 19, 2016)

I listened to the mesmerized track, was interesting don't know how to describe it, mainly cause I keep losing focus when reading musical theory. 

Have you got a link to the full bloodiest album?


----------



## VoDe (Feb 21, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]PdoKs3cDMaA[/YOUTUBE]

Fucking awesome song

[YOUTUBE]YT7cM-H-ky0[/YOUTUBE]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (Mar 26, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]oKB2ZfmL-Ts[/YOUTUBE]

This album though


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 27, 2016)

Dis new Cobalt album doe.


----------



## Vault (Mar 27, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]bcgS30XAd8I[/YOUTUBE]

New Harakiri for the sky. 

The vocals have changed, they are slightly more clean than before, can almost make out the words.


----------



## Bishamon (May 20, 2016)

It's been years since I heard this

This is the album that got me into death metal (It wasn't the first one I heard but I generally only started becoming interested in death metal after listening to this, which is weird because I still haven't heard any album that actually sounds like this other than maybe Chthe'ilist)

The last 40 or so seconds of this song tho


----------



## Mider T (May 20, 2016)

Aren't we past the Post Super Naruto Era already?  It's time for a new Era.


----------



## Uncle Acid (May 20, 2016)

Bishamon said:


> It's been years since I heard this
> 
> This is the album that got me into death metal (It wasn't the first one I heard but I generally only started becoming interested in death metal after listening to this, which is weird because I still haven't heard any album that actually sounds like this other than maybe Chthe'ilist)
> 
> The last 40 or so seconds of this song tho



The Chthe'ilist demo sounds very Demilich-esque, and much more so than the album. Check it out if you haven't done so already. 

But Nauseant are probably the closest thing to Demilich I can think of. I think it's fair to call this Demilich-worship, and they do it good too.

Another band with a Demilich-esque sound is Adramelech, especially their earlier stuff. Always thought they sounded like a mix of Demilich and Demigod, but a bit more on the Demilich-side of things. Grip of Darkness and Spring of Recovery are my Adramelech favourites, but The Fall and Psychostasia are also great.



I'll also throw out Catacomb as a recommendation even though they don't sound like Demilich. They sound more like Timeghoul and Nocturnus, but this band is excellent. Their 90's stuff is a must for anybody into death metal.


----------



## Bishamon (May 20, 2016)

I've only listened to the Chthe'ilist demo, I still haven't heard the LP, not sure why though.

Adramelech I'm well acquainted with (Finnish death metal is the best form of death metal), and also Catacomb (Assuming you're talking about the band that made In the Maze of Kadath, as according to RYM there's a couple other metal bands with that name). I'll have to listen to these Nauseant dudes at some point!


----------



## Magic (May 20, 2016)

This is a thread?

been listening to Helmet lately. Love the Betty album. Does helmet count as metal?

@VoDe
lost society- I am the antidote, sounds good thx man
blood in my neck is tensing ....


----------



## Buskuv (May 20, 2016)

Alright, we're almost mid 2016 here.

What have I missed? 

The more venom spitting, hate-filled and distorted, the better.


----------



## Uncle Acid (May 20, 2016)

Bishamon said:


> I've only listened to the Chthe'ilist demo, I still haven't heard the LP, not sure why though.



It's good, but whenever I want some Chthe'ilist I go back to the demo. I find the album to be lacking in atmosphere, much because of the production. It's so overproduced and all the darkness, chaos and morbidity that the demo holds are gone. The production sounds very modern. Yeah, it's good, but should've been way better, and it so easily could've been.


----------



## Larcher (May 20, 2016)

Mider T said:


> Aren't we past the Post Super Naruto Era already?  It's time for a new Era.


What is the super Naruto era?

Also I'm planning a sludge metal binge soon

Acid bath 
Eyehategod
The Melvin's 
Iron Monkey
Crowbar
Mastadon
Baroness
Torche

What else am I missing?


----------



## Buskuv (May 20, 2016)

>no Neurosis

The hell is wrong with you?

In fact, take off the bottom three and just add Neurosis.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Larcher (May 20, 2016)

I've already listened to neurosis (even if it's only there pre sludge stuff) so I didn't count them on that basis


----------



## Uncle Acid (May 20, 2016)

My top 10 of the year so far:

Blood Ceremony - Lords of Misrule (psychedelic rock/doom metal and their best album yet)
Ithaqua - The Black Mass Sabbath Pulse (black metal with a classic greek sound ala old Rotting Christ and Varathron)
Occult Burial - Hideous Obscure (black/thrash metal in the vein of Bathory, NME, Sodom)
Moonsorrow - Jumalten aika (epic, progressive pagan/black metal)
Blizaro - Cornucopia della morte (progressive rock/doom metal with a strong italian touch (Oaul Chain, Goblin, Black Hole)
Vektor - Terminal Redux (progressive thrash metal that shows Vektor reaching their potential. Miles better than previous albums)
Uada - Devoid of Light (great melodic black metal. Like a mix of Dissection and Mgla)
Tarot - Reflections (epic heavy rock with a lot of Uriah Heep, Rainbow, Deep Purple and Pagan Altar in the sound)
Spell - For None and All (unique heavy metal with a hard rocking touch. Classic-sounding, yet fresh)
Howls of Ebb - Cursus Impasse: The Pendlomic Vows (black/death metal with a strong Lovecraftian vibe. The most Lovecraftian sounding band I've heard till now)

Other great albums:

Wytch Hazel - Prelude
Ripper - Experiment of Existence
Deströyer 666 - Wildfire
Davie Allan & Joel Grind split
Graveyard - ...for Thine Is the Darkness
Reptilian - Perennial Void Traverse
Woman Is the Earth - Torch of Our Final Night
Barbarian - Cult of the Empty Grave
Desaster - The Oath of an Iron Ritual
Rotting Christ - Rituals


----------



## Uncle Acid (May 20, 2016)

Larcher said:


> What is the super Naruto era?
> 
> Also I'm planning a sludge metal binge soon
> 
> ...



I'll add these bands (and albums) as I consider them essenetial sludge metal. From the destructive, dirty sludge of Grief and Corrupted to the atmospheric beauty of Cult of Luna and Isis.

Cult of Luna - Salvation
Boris - Amplifier Worship
Isis - Oceanic
Grief - Dismal
Iron Monkey - Iron Monkey
Corrupted - El mundo frío
Corrupted - Se hace por los sueños asesinos
Dystopia - Human = Garbage

And of course, all of thse bands have more great albums than just these listed. These are just my favourites (with the exception of the Boris one, but their best ain't sludge). Anyway, check 'em out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Buskuv (May 20, 2016)

Oh yes, don't forget Boris.

Well, pure Sludge they have never been, but fuck it they're pretty damn good all around.  Amplifier Worship is definitely the one to go with for Sludge, though.  Then possibly check out Feedbacker and Flood, for indirect Sludge.


----------



## Buskuv (May 20, 2016)

Oh shit, listen to some Harvey Milk as well.


----------



## Mider T (May 20, 2016)

Larcher said:


> What is the super Naruto era?
> 
> Also I'm planning a sludge metal binge soon
> 
> ...


The Era of Super Naruto.  We're long past it.


----------



## Larcher (May 20, 2016)

Mider T said:


> The Era of Super Naruto.  We're long past it.


Yeah, but what was going on in that era. I dunno anythang


----------



## Bishamon (May 20, 2016)

Larcher said:


> What is the super Naruto era?
> 
> Also I'm planning a sludge metal binge soon
> 
> ...



This


Also these

And anything from Boris


----------



## Buskuv (May 20, 2016)

I keep forgetting we've got a new Church of Misery album.


----------



## Bishamon (May 20, 2016)

Man, it's been years since I've really listened to Death Metal as I've been doing these past few days. Been at least a full year since I last heard this too; Probably my favorite death metal album.


----------



## Uncle Acid (May 22, 2016)

I've been on a massive death metal kick for the last two years or so, listening to more death metal during these two years than the previous 15 together. Or close to at least. Why don't we make a top 5/10/15/20/whatever you fucking want death metal list? Always looking for new bands to check out, and these lists often tend to be a decent source for that kind of stuff.

I'll be back with mine later. Always positve if you put in a few words about the band/album. What kind of death metal they play, what they sound like, something to compare them with or whatever.


----------



## Bishamon (May 22, 2016)

Sho; Alphabetical order, some of these aren't extrictly death metal but they can definitely fit within the description or at least have enough elements of it:

Arghoslent - Hornets of the Pogrom
Autopsy - Mental Funeral
Blasphemy - Fallen Angel of Doom.... (War Metal or w/e but it's basically death metal half the time)
The Chasm - Farseeing The Paranormal Abysm
Demigod - Unholy Domain
Demilich - Nespithe
diSEMBOWELMENT - Transcendence Into The Peripheral (Death Doom Metal)
Funebrarum - The Sleep of Morbid Dreams
Gorguts - Obscura
Immolation - Close To a World Below
Incantation - Onward To Golgotha
Intestine Baalism - Banquet In The Darkness
Molested - Blod-Draum
Portal - Outre'
Timeghoul - Discography

I'm not good with top #s so I basically just looked over my library and picked, some of these are kinda interchangable with a whole bunch of albums I didn't name but this is mostly solid


----------



## Uncle Acid (May 23, 2016)

That's a nice list, and with the exception of the Gorguts album (I only like the two first albums and the even better second demo), Immolation and Portal and I'm quite a fan of all those albums.



And as usual this was surprisingly hard. I always end up feeling like I am missing way too much when making a list like this. And there's a few albums that could get a pass into other genres too, albums that were released before death, thrash and black metal were own defined genres. An album like Obsessed is thrash metal to some, black metal to others and death metal to me. Same goes for several other albums.

Timeghoul - 1992-1994 Discography
Necrovore - Divus de Mortuus
Poison - Into the Abyss
Sodom - Obsessed by Cruelty
Nihilist - Nihilist (1987-1989)
God Macabre - The Winterlong...
Nocturnus - The Key
Death - Leprosy
Rude - Soul Recall
Merciless - The Awakening
Unanimated - In the Forest of the Dreaming Dead
Transgressor - Ether for Scapegoat
Cianide - A Descent into Hell
Necrphobic - The Nocturnal Silence
Bloodbath - Toxic Death
Morbus Chron - Sleepers in the Rift
Sepultura - Morbid Visions
Abhorrence - Completely Vulgar
Thou Shalt Suffer - Into the Woods of Belial
Incubus - Incubus / God Died on His Knees

On another day the list would've been slightly different and there could've been releases by any of the following bands, and even others than that: Entombed, Dismember, Carnage, Morbid Angel, Sadus, Atheist, Massacra, Cardinal Sin, Old Funeral, Messiah, Death Strike, Slaughter, Mega Slaughter, Slaughter Lord, Therion, Nirvana 2002, At the Gates, Catacomb, Possessed and so on. There's just too many great releases to make a list as short at this, but those would be my favourites as of now.


----------



## Uncle Acid (May 23, 2016)

And since we're on the subject of death metal I'll just throw out these bands for people to check out:

*Putrid Yell*
Pure Dismember/Swedeath worship, but they deliver the goods and their second demo, When Life Has Ceased, sounds like a lost tape by an unknown swedish death metalband from 1992. THere's no originality anywhere on this demo, but the music is top notch. Fantastic demo!


*Hexenslaught*
Unholy death metal in the vein of Necrovore. It's very lo-fi and raw, but it surely does the job and basically sounds like a lost demo tape from the end of the 80's. I think this is one hell of a badass demo.



*Howls of Ebb*
Howls of Ebb already got two albums and an EP to their name, and this band is fantastic. The band is of the experimental sort and can easily be compared to bands like Portal, Antediluvian, Abyssal, Gorguts and so on, but as with the mentioned bands they're completely unique. By far the most Lovecraftian sounding band I've ever heard. Plays perfectly as a soundtrack to a H.P. Lovecraft novella. The riffing is incredible.


----------



## Bishamon (May 23, 2016)

Uncle Acid said:


> Timeghoul - 1992-1994 Discography
> Necrovore - Divus de Mortuus
> Poison - Into the Abyss
> Sodom - Obsessed by Cruelty
> ...



The only ones from these that I'm not a fan of are Nocturnus, Morbus Chron, Sepultura (Actually haven't listened to this one but I've only liked Beneath The Remains and to a way lesser extent Arise from Sepultura), Thou Shalt Suffer and Incubus; A good chunk of the rest would've been runner-ups for my list! Actually the Necrophobic album would make it into my list, but this made me realize that I don't have it... Guess it was one of the albums I lost recently. Off to find that bitch again.


----------



## Larcher (May 23, 2016)

Listened to leprosy the other day, having spinned SBG a while back. It was good, but I'm surprised its on your top list as Deaths early stuff seems to get underlooked by their later material.


----------



## God (May 23, 2016)

Anyone know any crushing doom bands in the vein of Ahab? I suck at discovering new shit 

Also, Pantera might just be my favorite metal band of all time. The Great Southern Trendkill is fucking sublime


----------



## Larcher (May 23, 2016)

Pantera are mad overrated doe


----------



## God (May 23, 2016)

They deserve their accolades


----------



## Buskuv (May 23, 2016)

Listen to Khanate, Cubey.


----------



## Uncle Acid (May 24, 2016)

Bishamon said:


> The only ones from these that I'm not a fan of are Nocturnus, Morbus Chron, Sepultura (Actually haven't listened to this one but I've only liked Beneath The Remains and to a way lesser extent Arise from Sepultura), Thou Shalt Suffer and Incubus; A good chunk of the rest would've been runner-ups for my list! Actually the Necrophobic album would make it into my list, but this made me realize that I don't have it... Guess it was one of the albums I lost recently. Off to find that bitch again.



Wait a minute! You don't like Nocturnus, Morbus Chron, Sepultura (84-90), Thou Shalt Suffer or Incubus? I'm actually having trouble believing that one who likes Necrovore, Morbid Angel up until 89 and so on can dislike the Incubus demo. It's so god damned incredible IMO! Or is it that you haven't hearm 'em all? ANyway, you should give them a (new) chance. Top notch stuff!



Larcher said:


> Listened to leprosy the other day, having spinned SBG a while back. It was good, but I'm surprised its on your top list as Deaths early stuff seems to get underlooked by their later material.



You are? That's weird. Scream Bloody Gore, Leprosy, and to some degree also Spiritual Healing and Human, often tends to be considered some of the best death metal releases ever, and it's not unusual for them to be included on lists such as these, or for metal in general. Scream Bloody Gore and Leprosy aren't only considered to of the finest death metal albums ever, but also two of the most important death metal albums ever as they truly helped define the genre both musically and lyrically. These two albums are crème de la crème.



Cubey said:


> Anyone know any crushing doom bands in the vein of Ahab? I suck at discovering new shit
> 
> Also, Pantera might just be my favorite metal band of all time. The Great Southern Trendkill is fucking sublime



If you want something similar to Ahab then Mournful Congregation should be your pick, but if you're only looking for great, crushing funeral doom in general then check out these bands:

Evoken
Esoteric
Thergothon
Tyranny
Wormphlegm
Stabat Mater
Catacombs
Skepticism
Ysigim
Worship
Funeral (Tristesse and Tragedies)
Fallen
Eirð

I'd recommend starting with the earliest albums by all of these bands, even though most of them have solid discographies. But with Worship I'd say you should start with the demos. Fallen and Eirð are very different from the rest, though, going for a much more melodic and epic sound. But they're both still crushing and glorious.


As for Pantera I don't get the hype at all. I like their first four albums, and both I Am the Night and especially Power Metal are great albums. But other than those four albums I can't stand the band, and groove metal are one of the biggest abominations of metal, only deathcore is worse. How many great bands turned to übershit when they threw themself at the groove metal wagon?

*Sepultura* with Chaos A.D. They've already lost me at Arise, but at least Arise is alright if nothing else. Chaos A.D. however is absolute trash. It's so bad.

*Anthrax* with Sound of White Noise and many of the albums that would come. Everything up until Persistence of Time is good, but then they got groovier and shittier.

*Annihilator* with King of the Hill. The quality dropped massively with their third album, Set the World on Fire, but it wasn't until The King of the Hill that the band turned really sour. From there on and until now the band has sucked so bad. Ew.

*Sodom* with Masquerade in Blood. While not proper groove metal, there's more than enough groove metal elements here to make me vomit. Awful album. Everything up till MiB was actually pretty good. But this album. Fucking hell.

*Overkill* with I Hear Black. The first four albums are amazing, the fifth is cool, then came I Hear Black and the band turned to shit. Shitty groove metal made for pussies, like groove metal in general. Crap.

*Testament* with Low. I only need Testament's debut album, but everything up until Low are pretty good. Low however, is low. Such a shitty album with plenty of groove metal thrown in. It's so god damn bad.
*Slayer* with Diabolus in Musica. I lost interest with the release of South of Heaven, and I think South of Heaven, Seasons in the Abyss and all the following albums are boring. But it was the groove metalinfluenced nu metal shit that is DiM that really turned these guys into a poor joke. Such an awful album.

*Destruction* with The Least Successful Human Cannonball and All Hell Breaks Loose. I lost interest in this band after Eternal Devastation, but both Release from Agony and Cracked Brain and fairly enjoyable albums. Then they turned groovy, and aside from The Antichrist which i enjoy, everything's been groove metal-influenced shit. Godawful.

*Exodus* with Force of Habit, but especially with Shovel Headed Kill Machine and the other albums with Rob Dukes. Force of Habit is groove metal influenced as fuck, and bad as well. But with Shovel Headed Kill Machine they took it all to a new level. After a close to perfect comeback (with one awful song, which hapens to be a groove/nu metal song) they turned sour with the groovy shit. Shame really.

*Lääz Rockit* with Left for Dead. A modern-sounding comeback album released in 2008. Groove metal from A to Å. Can't stand this piece of shit album.

*Sacred Reich* with Independent. The American Way was bad, but Independent was their low. Godawful album.

While some bands had already become uninteresting, most of them didn't turn GODFUCKINGAWFUL until they went for a groove metal influenced sound, obviously very inspired by shit like 90's Pantera, Machine Head and the likes. I can't stand it.


----------



## God (May 24, 2016)

Uncle Acid said:


> If you want something similar to Ahab then Mournful Congregation should be your pick, but if you're only looking for great, crushing funeral doom in general then check out these bands:
> 
> Evoken
> Esoteric
> ...



Terrific! Thanks m8. Already somewhat familiar with Esoteric and I think I've heard something by Thergothon, but will definitely check these out.



> As for Pantera I don't get the hype at all. I like their first four albums, and both I Am the Night and especially Power Metal are great albums. But other than those four albums I can't stand the band, and groove metal are one of the biggest abominations of metal, only deathcore is worse.



But... Those four albums make up the bulk of their output. The first three (Cowboys from hell, vulgar display of power, and far beyond driven) are good for headbanging adrenaline-pumping manly groovy metal. But Great Southern Trendkill is just pure venomous, vitriolic, hate-filled madness 

That album is the shit. Seriously.



> How many great bands turned to übershit when they threw themself at the groove metal wagon?
> 
> *Sepultura* with Chaos A.D. They've already lost me at Arise, but at least Arise is alright if nothing else. Chaos A.D. however is absolute trash. It's so bad.
> 
> ...



I agree with most of this (I like Chaos AD). But I think it mainly stems from the fact that most of these bands are primarily traditional thrash bands abandoning their sound for a more groove-oriented style. Possibly because of Pantera's enormous mainstream success? Maybe not but I can't think of a better reason.

For bands like Pantera and machine head, groove metal was a far more natural evolution of the directions they embarked upon. Machine head is meh for me, decent at best. Pantera fucking slays imo


----------



## αshɘs (May 24, 2016)

Larcher said:


> Yeah, but what was going on in that era. I dunno anythang



This was years back. He was a poster who would get into arguments with regulars here. I think it was regarding his music tastes and how he felt some were elitists about it? Can't recall. Anyway, he took it so badly he started to troll/shitpost/looking for fights pretty heavily. Boskov might remember it better.


----------



## Vault (May 24, 2016)

Tbf tbh this section has always been elitist it's probably the reason why it's dead now, it's slightly better now I suppose. 

I remember people were even afraid to set a foot in the MD because of holier than thou cunts in the section who made it almost impossible for new members to be regulars. So when the section started to die, nobody was interested in actually keeping the MD alive.


----------



## Uncle Acid (May 24, 2016)

Cubey said:


> But... Those four albums make up the bulk of their output. The first three (Cowboys from hell, vulgar display of power, and far beyond driven) are good for headbanging adrenaline-pumping manly groovy metal. But Great Southern Trendkill is just pure venomous, vitriolic, hate-filled madness
> 
> That album is the shit. Seriously.



Nah. When I talk about Pantera's first four albums I talk about the first four albums they released: Metal Magic, Projects in the Jungle, I Am the Night and Power Metal. Those are the only Pantera albums I like.


Hell yeah! That's so awesome.


----------



## Larcher (May 24, 2016)

I knew the early Death releases were important to the genre and I l like them, but I've always seen a majority of their acclaim for their later stuff (especially with Gene Hoglan)


----------



## Buskuv (May 24, 2016)

αshɘs said:


> This was years back. He was a poster who would get into arguments with regulars here. I think it was regarding his music tastes and how he felt some were elitists about it? Can't recall. Anyway, he took it so badly he started to troll/shitpost/looking for fights pretty heavily. Boskov might remember it better.



No, he was a professional victim who would be mad that we weren't constantly discussing the most recent buttmetal releases and got mad that we would give him shit for constantly talking about it.



Vault said:


> Tbf tbh this section has always been elitist it's probably the reason why it's dead now, it's slightly better now I suppose.
> 
> I remember people were even afraid to set a foot in the MD because of holier than thou cunts in the section who made it almost impossible for new members to be regulars. So when the section started to die, nobody was interested in actually keeping the MD alive.



Grossly overrated.  

Honestly, it was vastly overstated and became something of a forum priori rather than anybody actually setting foot in the MD.  True, it was elitist, but less in a 'you're all shit if you don't agree with me' and more 'we've talked about all these bands before many times' or 'there's a lot more types of music or artists out there, why not talk about them?'

People with unadventurous music tastes were offended that the MD wasn't a hugbox so they decided to paint with a far broader brush than was necessary.  It's not like the Hip Hop or Kpop threads were driven out, despite being mostly full of nothing at all.  





Larcher said:


> I knew the early Death releases were important to the genre and I l like them, but I've always seen a majority of their acclaim for their later stuff (especially with Gene Hoglan)



Because that's when they got a broader appeal for pushing the envelope for Death Metal in general, going for more complex, composed and dextrous songwriting--to the chagrin of some fans.


----------



## Larcher (May 25, 2016)

If the MD was anything like other music sites with so called "elitists" I see it more as regulars seeing these places as a community, where they can exchange with other people with similar mind sets to them. Wanting to share knowledge, explore music further, overall maturing their taste.

Having people around that are wanking the same kerrang magazine metal bands over and over, could be irritating to regulars, so its reasonable they might give these people a hard time, if they're not willing to progress and at least try new things. 

There's even several sites designed to cater to people that want to discuss a set amount mainstream acts (like specific artist forums) where they'll be surrounded by people who can't shut up about the same stuff as them. Places where you can mature your taste are much harder to find.


----------



## God (May 25, 2016)

This might sound strange, but I have a wierd fondness for music elitists. I've discovered a lot of great music through them.


----------



## Uncle Acid (May 27, 2016)

The reason why you might have seen more talk about the newer Death albums is probably because they moved further and further away from death metal with every album, and despite the progressive elements they reached out to a much broader audience with the releases. On the last two albums they weren't even playing death metal anymore. There's some elements of death metal left, but it's just progressive metal of the more extreme sort.

But personally I've always seen a lot more praise for their earlier albums aka everything up until Human, than the ones after. Which makes perfect sense to me as I consider them to be superior to the last three albums.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Buskuv (May 27, 2016)

How's the new Cough album?


----------



## Vault (May 30, 2016)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I keep forgetting we've got a new Church of Misery album.



Word? I didn't even know they had a new record out, is it any good?



Larcher said:


> I knew the early Death releases were important to the genre and I l like them, but I've always seen a majority of their acclaim for their later stuff (especially with Gene Hoglan)



Well for me their best work has always been Symbolic and Sound of perseverance. Especially Symbolic


----------



## God (Jun 4, 2016)

Listening to dopethrone for the first time while painting my cousin house.

Goddamn why am I always so late


----------



## Vault (Jun 4, 2016)

That's a good question Cube


----------



## God (Jun 4, 2016)

Indeed


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jun 5, 2016)

Dopethrone as in the classic Electric Wizard album, or Dopetrone as in the band? If the ElWiz album, then good for you. That album is almost too heavy.


----------



## God (Jun 5, 2016)

Uncle Acid said:


> Dopethrone as in the classic Electric Wizard album, or Dopetrone as in the band? If the ElWiz album, then good for you. That album is almost too heavy.



Yep, EW. It's funny cuz no one mentioned electric wizard when larcher asked for sludge recs.


----------



## Vault (Jun 5, 2016)

I'm sure I'm not the only one but it's doom metal first and foremost before its sludge album. I class it as a doom metal album myself


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jun 5, 2016)

While there's certainly sludge elements present in Dopethrone and it is by far the closest thing ElWiz have ever been to sludge I would never call it a sludge metal album. I've always considered it a stoner/doom metal album. Which is why I didn't mention it.

Witchcult Today is by far my Electric Wizard favourite. By far their most old school and classic-sounding album, and it just reeks of pure horror and sleaze. Black Masses would be my second favourite, and it feels like a very natural follow-up to Witchcult Today. A bit more laidback and mellow, but even more sleazier. Then I'd say the Legalise Drugs & Murder single. It's more of the same, but I think it's damn good, especially the title track.

But at the end of the day I did everything they've done. Fantastic band!


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 5, 2016)

Electric Wizard are seminal modern doom; they have little sludge influence.

Don't you backsass me.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Aug 20, 2016)

Fuck, the new Darkthrone song rips!The cover hinted at them going down a different path this time around, and Fenriz' words about the album promised something new, and they delivered. The song gives me some strong Hate Them-vibes, albeit less grim, as well as some strong Dream Death- and Sacrilege-vibes. Culto sounds brilliant on the track too.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 20, 2016)

>new Darkthrone
>really good

I- what?


----------



## Uncle Acid (Aug 20, 2016)

What you talking about? Darkthrone's always been good, including the punky The Cult Is Alive and the following four heavy/black/speed metal albums are great too. Superb band, and I don't get the hate for their heavy metal albums at all. I think they're fantastic.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 20, 2016)

They weren't hit as bad as some of the Black Metal as they aged, but I didn't care their later albums as much as I would have liked.


----------



## God (Aug 28, 2016)

I need something supremely nihilistic 

Either lyrics or instrumentation is fine


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 2, 2016)

Ohhhh shit, new SubRosa, boys.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Oct 1, 2016)

Kodama is Alcest's best release since Souvenirs d'un autre monde. Music-wise it's more or less the same as Écailles de lune and Les Voyages de l'âme, albeit a bit less metallic. The music or songwriting itself isn't better, but unlike both Écailles de lune and Les Voyages de l'âme Kodama doesn't have a track that feels a bit out of place. I think both Solar Song and Beings of Light are excellent songs, but they feel a bit different from the rest. This new album, Kodama, doesn't have a track like that. It's more pierced together in a way.



Sounds absolutely brilliant! I have rarely heard Winterhalter more interesting than on this album. He just keeps getting better and better with each release he's on. Superb drummer.


----------



## Vault (Oct 2, 2016)

Winter's Gate


----------



## God (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Scud (May 20, 2017)

New Decrepit Birth single is finally out. They went back to their roots a bit, and I have to admit, I really like it.


----------



## Buskuv (May 20, 2017)

I guess Solstafir has a new album soon. 

Out of all the 'post black' bands still pumping out shit, I'm still fairly keen on these guys.  I think the Post Punk and throaty vocals probably help, since I loved Otta, Svartir Sandir and Kold.  Hopefully it's awesome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Uncle Acid (May 26, 2017)

Newer Solstafir is as much "post black" as Rihanna and Beyonce tbh.


----------



## Buskuv (May 26, 2017)

nuoh my god 

I guess I can't listen to it then


----------



## Uncle Acid (May 27, 2017)

That wasn't the point, was it? So why the salty reply?


----------



## Buskuv (May 27, 2017)

A man can't joke?   lol

Solstafir is well on their way to being a meathead Sigur Ros, especially with their most latest outing, but I still like the band and their newer stuff.  I think either Kold or Masterpiece of Bitterness are my favorite releases, though.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 14, 2017)

This new Boris is fantastic.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Larcher (Jul 25, 2017)

New Converge is upon us, this track is fantastic. It captures the atmospheric feel you can lose yourself in songs like Cruel Bloom and Wretched World, but als has sludgy and grit filled passages as well. I'm sure the album is going to be great.


----------



## mali (Jul 25, 2017)

just listened to animus's "poems for the arching, swords for the infuriated" and im pretty fucking impressed to say the least. never looked into the sub-genre but are there any other depressive black metal albums like it?


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 25, 2017)

Awww shit, new Converge.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jul 26, 2017)

Mali said:


> just listened to animus's "poems for the arching, swords for the infuriated" and im pretty fucking impressed to say the least. never looked into the sub-genre but are there any other depressive black metal albums like it?



I haven't heard this album in ages, but I believe Velvet Cacoon's "Genevieve" is probably what you're looking for. The Animus album also has Burzum's "Hvis lyset tar oss" written all over it.


Also, I wrote a small list of the best depressive black metal albums of all time, as well as some words on the sub-genre itself not too long ago. Could post it here if you're interested in more from the genre.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mali (Jul 26, 2017)

Uncle Acid said:


> I haven't heard this album in ages, but I believe Velvet Cacoon's "Genevieve" is probably what you're looking for. The Animus album also has Burzum's "Hvis lyset tar oss" written all over it.
> 
> 
> Also, I wrote a small list of the best depressive black metal albums of all time, as well as some words on the sub-genre itself not too long ago. Could post it here if you're interested in more from the genre.


thanks man and yeah id love to see that. really loving the noisey wall of sound thing that genevieve and animus have going on (the latter leaves a much better impression on me, with its synth and otherwordly vocals thrown in, than the former).


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jul 26, 2017)

Some might disagree with including an album like _Hvis lyset tar oss, _because is it really depressive black metal? Well, it sure is borderline. But a lot of the albums released post-94 that has the depressive black metal tag to them are heavily influenced by and based around much of the sound of Hvis lyset tar oss, End of Life, Strid, Ravens over the Road of Kings, Forgotten Woods, Through the Woods, As the Wolves Gather, Sjel av natten and a few more. And while that doesn't make the original album a part of the subgenre itself, I do feel like _Hvis lyset tar oss_ belongs on the list. The others aren't even debatable, because they are depressive black metal.



Strid - End of Life
Strid - Strid
Burzum - Hvis lyset tar oss
Forgotten Woods - As the Wolves Gather
Forgotten Woods - The Curse of Mankind
Forgotten Woods - Sjel av natten
Forgotten Woods - Forgotten Woods / Through the Woods
Nidhoggr - Ravens Over the Road of Kings
Wigrid - Hoffnungstod
Wigrid - Die Asche eines Lebens
Nyktalgia - Nyktalgia
Hypothermia - Rakbladsvalsen
Hypothermia - Gråtoner
Hypothermia - Veins
Hypothermia - Köld
Trist - Stíny
Trist - Sebevražední andělé
Trist - Zrcadlení melancholie
Xashur - Nocturnal Poisoning
Xasthur - The Funeral of Being
Make a Change... Kill Yourself - II
Austere - Withering Illusions and Desolation
Austere - To Lay like Old Ashes
Lifelover - Pulver
Lifelover - Konkurs
Drowning the Light - Drowned
Woods of Desolation - Toward the Depths
Woods of Desolation - Sorh
Min Kniv - Av aske
Nargaroth - Geliebte des Regens
Brocken Moon - Das Märchen vom Schnee
I Shalt Become - Wanderings
Mortualia - Mortualia


Then you have bands and albums like Bethlehem (Dictius Te Necare), Celestia (Apparitia - Sumptuous Spectre), Leviathan (The Tenth Sub Level of Suicide), Mortifera (Vastiia Tenebrd Mortifera), Sombres forêts (Quintessence), Gris (Neurasthénie), Amesoeurs (s/t) and some others which is borderline depressive black metal, I'd say. But enough to be included? I don't know. And nor do I care really. But all these albums rules.


Anyway, the list - 33 albums, but only 19 different artists. Tells you everything you need to know about this sub-genre IMO, even though some of these bands have released other good albums aside from the ones listed. 

But after the boom in the early 00's a billion and two bands formed, but the vast majority is as hilariously bad as they are sad (in a bad way) and ridiculous. The albums connected to the whole depressive black metal sub-genre are usually very, very good, or simply bad. There's rare to find something inbetween IMO, even tho it does exist of course.


But this is a genre I play a lot during winter. Bands like Trist, I Shalt Become, Woods of Desolation, Hypothermia, Forgotten Woods and Strid are in heavy rotation during the whole winter and have been for many, many years now. Especially Trist is nothing short of perfect during this time of year, and probably the band I play most during winter alongside Paysage d'Hiver. Perfect!




The worst example of this subgenre is probably this hilarious piece of music:



Good on them having an elephant doing the vocals, tho.

Once upon a time there was also lots of hype surrounding bands like I'm in a Coffin, Happy Days, Nocturnal Depression, Thy Light and others. But I don't get it at all. Think they all suck donkey balls, and they all seem like big jokes to me.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 7, 2017)

Had no idea Primitive Man had released a full album yesterday.

Fantastic surprise.


----------



## Larcher (Nov 7, 2017)

It's out guys


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 11, 2017)

This is the good shit, fellas. 

It's like a continuation of All We Love We Leave Behind but better.


----------



## Larcher (Nov 12, 2017)

I'm astounded Jacob can still pack a fair bit of power behind his vocals. He's been screaming at the top of his lungs for nearly 30 years now. Yeah, He hasn't got the same ferocity compared to his younger days, but that's to be expected with mileage and what not. It's still commendable that he's managed to preserve his vocals, especially when you consider the fact there was probably next to know vocal training facilities for vocalists on his agenda during the 90's, since screaming to the extent of someone like Jacob Bannon was a pretty foreign concept at the time.


----------



## God (Dec 29, 2017)

Just listened to FOABP. Amazing


----------



## God (Dec 29, 2017)

Enslaved released a new album?


----------



## God (Dec 29, 2017)

Sacred Horse 

Gotta check the new Mastodon too.

You guys hear any good experimental shit this year?


----------



## Mider T (Dec 30, 2017)

Can we change the title?  The post-Super Naruto era was years ago.


----------



## Larcher (Dec 30, 2017)

Cubey said:


> Sacred Horse
> 
> Gotta check the new Mastodon too.
> 
> You guys hear any good experimental shit this year?


Not the most experimental, but i cant stress enough how great the new converge album is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Koichi (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## Buskuv (Jan 1, 2018)

Cubey, listen to the new Primitive Man.

It's super abrasive noise doom.  It'll probably fit a few experimental bills for you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (Jan 1, 2018)

Cindrewrella said:


> Cubey, listen to the new Primitive Man.
> 
> It's super abrasive noise doom.  It'll probably fit a few experimental bills for you.



Gonna stream now


----------



## God (Jan 2, 2018)

So fucking crushing 

Primitive Man’s Caustic has to be one of, if not the, heaviest albums I’ve ever heard.

I need some depressive blistering black metal to even things out @Uncle Acid what you got this year


----------



## Mider T (Jan 2, 2018)

The Post-Super Naruto era is finally over


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jan 3, 2018)

Cubey said:


> I need some depressive blistering black metal to even things out @Uncle Acid what you got this year



I'll make a list with my favourites black metal albums of the year later today. Hard to choose just 10-15 tho, because it's been a lot of great releases.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jan 4, 2018)

Cubey said:


> I need some depressive blistering black metal to even things out @Uncle Acid what you got this year



I don't have many albums that are very depressive, but I got a decent amount of good albums if nothing else.

Helheim - landawarijaR
A very unique black metal album and by far their best album since 1999's Terrorveldet. So good in fact that I've started to appreciate all the albums from The Journeys and the Experiences of Death and to this, which I did not do before.

The Great Old Ones - EOD: A Tale of Dark Legacy
Post-black metal inspired by H. P. Lovecraft. It is their third album and by far their best, in with each album they are not only getting better, but they also manage to capture more and more of the lovely H. P. Lovecraft feeling.

Wampyrinacht - We Will Be Watching. Les cultes de Satan et les mystères de la mort
These guys started all the way back in 1995, but only released a demo in 96 and an EP in 98. Almost 20 years later they get their debut album out (written in the mid 90's and recorded between 2000-2002) and what a glorious album it is. Probably one of the better black metal albums of the 2000's so far.

Front Beast - Third Scourge from Darkness
Raw, rotten and ancient black metal.

Aek Gwi - Hideous Dreams
A mix of black metal, dark ambient and doom metal. This album sounds evil, haunting, dark and twisted. Aek Gwi is a one-man band with one album, a demo, some splits and stuff from before, and this is his second and last album. With him he's got Fumika Souzawa of the Japanese funeral doom band Begräbnis and Li Chao of Chinese ambient horror project Li Chao. Twisted asian horror music.

Paranoid - Praise No Deity
Calling this black metal is a bit perhaps not quite right, but the black metal influence is there for sure. Raw, furious d-beat in the vein of Disclose, Framtid and Discharge mixed with some Hellhammer, Darkthrone (The Cult is Alive) and Venom. Fantastic band, and live they're absolutely insane. Top notch!

Emyn Muil - Elenion Ancalima
Emyn Muil released his debut album back in 2013, a Tolkien-inspired epic black metal band in the vein of Summoning. Not quite a rip off, but it's where the band got its main inspiration for the music. At times he was onto something, but the songs were too short and never managed to grab me at all. For his second album he upped the song-lenghts a lot and it has really worked magic. Sounds like a medieval Summoning. Epic, majestic, amazing. One of the albums of the year IMO.

Whoredom Rife - Dommedagskvad
Grim and mean, but rather epic and melodic. One of a thousand fantastic black metal bands from Trondheim.

Midnight - Sweet Death and Ecstasy
Midnight quickly gained status as a cult band and it was well-deserved. Catchy black/speed/rock n fuckin roll. Venom meets Motorhead. Another great effort from Midnight.

Cradle of Filth - Cryptoriana - The Seductiveness of Decay
People will tell you this ain't black metal, and maybe they're right. But with their last two albums, Hammer of the Witches and this, Cradle of Filth has gone back in time and found a lot of inspiration in their second and third album. And while not as good as Hammer of the Witches, it's their second best effort since Cruelty and the Beast IMO. 

Xanthochroid - Of Erthe and Axen Act I & II
Cinematic black metal, they call their genre. And as stupid as that sounds, it's not too far fetched. Imagine mid-era Emperor, earlier Opeth, Wintersun (debut), Ne Obliviscaris and Dimmu Borgir having a child. That's basically what this sounds like. A double album. Good, fun stuff.

Wolves in the Throne Room - Thrice Woven
While not original, this felt like a new sound for WitTR. Much more back to the roots, but grimmer than ever IMO. Liked it hella lot!

Demon Bell - Evoked & Menacing
Black/speed metal in the vein of early Bathory, Venom and such. Total fucking badass!

Baise Ma Hache - Vive la Mort!
French black metal extremely inspired by Peste Noire to the point where some of their releases can be called rip-offs. But it works. But this time they seem to find a bit more inspiration from demo-era and debut album of Peste Noire, as well as Autarcie and Sale Freux. Both bands are or have been old school Peste Noire clones at some point, tho. But I really like these guys. 

Obscure Burial - Obscure Burial
Black/death metal with strong Necrovore, Incubus and demo-era Morbid Angel vibes. A damn fine album!

Beastiality - Worshippers of Unearthly Perversions
Black/death/thrash in the vein of old masters like Bathory, Mefisto, Treblinka and so on. A really, really cool album.

Cosmic Church / Kêres
Split between two Finnish bands. Four tracks and 40 minutes of cold, melancholic black metal. Both sides are great, but as Cosmic Church are one of the better bands from Finland over the past 25 years it should come as no surprise that their side is the best one. Brilliant!

Drudkh / Paysage d'Hiver
Another split which contains two Drudkh tracks and one Paysage d'Hiver tracks. A bit weird combo as Drudkh is more autumn-like and Paysage d'Hiver is a mean blizzard in the form of music. But both bands deliver the goods. The Drudkh tracks sounds like something off Forgotten Legends and Paysage d'Hiver sounds like Paysage d'Hiver. Paysage d'Hiver wins this btw. Ice cold black metal! 

Nordlicht / Paysage d'Hiver
I've not exactly heard this split yet. But the Paysage d'Hiver track was up on myspace some time back and I think this'll be the exact same version, and that track was immense! Also, this will be the first Nordlicht material in 15 years. Excited!

Cultes des Ghoules / Sepulchral Zeal
Cultes des Ghoules is a band that just doesn't stop impressing me. Released one of the most impressive black metal albums of all time with last years Coven..., an almost 2 hour long black metal album that never got boring or anything. This track sounds like classic CdG. It's got strong Mortuary Drape and Necromantia-vibes to it, and it's occult and cool as fuck. Sepulchral Zeal leans more towards death metal, but does in many ways sounds like a death metal version of CdG. Not quite as good, but very cool.

Sale Freux - Vindilis
Like always, there's something really weird and off with the production. The guitar sounds is thin and the drums sounds like crap, but I just can't get enough of this band. Peste Noire worship to the bones, but amazing. Makes me want to go to the French country-side, settle down a long way from anyone and anything and drink piss-warm, homebrewed beer and let my beard and hair grow.

Goatmoon - Stella Polaris
I was never a huge fan of Goatmoon, but they got a track here and a track there that I liked. But with Stella Polaris he really managed to impressive. It sounds typical finnish, but that's not negative at all as I am a huge fan of that modern, melodic scene. This is a bit more jolly and folky, but it totally works. A total fucking cheesefest, but that's fun. Listen to the tittle track. That part when it turns heavy metal is so cool. Cheesy, but cool.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (Jan 4, 2018)

Uncle Acid said:


> I don't have many albums that are very depressive, but I got a decent amount of good albums if nothing else.
> 
> Helheim - landawarijaR
> A very unique black metal album and by far their best album since 1999's Terrorveldet. So good in fact that I've started to appreciate all the albums from The Journeys and the Experiences of Death and to this, which I did not do before.
> ...



I listened to thrice woven twice yesterday. Terrific album. Two hunters was great too. And yeah I know the Seattle black metal scene gets a lot of shit but it just impressed me 

Adding

The great old ones
Aek gwi
Emyn muil
Whoredom rife
Xanthochroid
Paysage
Cosmic church

To the list

Gonna listen to Cultes des Ghoules / Sepulchral Zeal and wampyrinacht right now.

In the meantime check out this dope metal/hardcore hybrid. Nothing new, just raw aggression


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jan 5, 2018)

Will check it out. Talking about metal/hardcore albums, Integrity, one of the original metalcore that actually kept the sound of both hardcore and metal in their sound (as opposed to Killswitch Engage and all the 1054604684161 bands that were inspired by them) released a new, great album under the title Howling, for the Nightmare Shall Consume last year. Really cool album. Dark and crushing.


----------



## God (Jan 6, 2018)

Uncle Acid said:


> Will check it out. Talking about metal/hardcore albums, Integrity, one of the original metalcore that actually kept the sound of both hardcore and metal in their sound (as opposed to Killswitch Engage and all the 1054604684161 bands that were inspired by them) released a new, great album under the title Howling, for the Nightmare Shall Consume last year. Really cool album. Dark and crushing.



I’ll look into that one once I’ve finished going through your recs. Paradise lost’s Medusa though


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jan 6, 2018)

Paradise Lost seems to have made a fine comeback to good music after Nick Holmes joined Bloodbath in 2012. After Bloodbath released Grand Morbid Funeral (which was a huge step up from the boring The Fathomless Mastery), Paradise Lost went back to a more death/doom-oriented sound with The Plague Within and Medusa. That is not a coincidence. Nick Holmes joining Bloodbath is the best and most important thing to happen to the band since the release of Draconian Times.

Still prefer their earliest stuff, tho. But the two last albums have been a back to form for sure.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Feb 9, 2018)

I finally got a hold of these demo tapes:

Sigh - Desolation
Sigh - Tragedies
Sigh - Tragedies 1991 Demo


After searching for these for well over 10 years (closer to 15), I finally got my hand onto them earlier this week. The price was incredible and the condition looks near mint on both Desolation and the Tragedies 1991 Demo. Tragedies also looks fine, but I gotta change the case on it.

That takes me up to 31 Sigh releases, but I still don't own a single copy of the following releases:

The Eastern Force Of Evil; Live '92-'96
Scenario IV: Dread Dreams
Hangman's Hymn - Musikalische Exequien
Scenes From Hell
In Somniphobia
Scorn Defeat 20th Anniversary Gig
Kindred Of The Dying Kind / Young Burial
To Hell And Back: Sigh's Tribute To Venom (cassette)


I also don't have all versions of their other releases, so I still got a long way to go before I get a complete collection.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 9, 2018)

That's awesome, dude.

Demo cassettes in that condition certainly aren't easy to come by.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Feb 10, 2018)

They sure ain't, but they've been in the collection of two who takes really good care of the music. Not sure if it has had more owners, but the first owner of the two I know of is a black metal musician who also has a label and a record shop. Cares about music and takes good care of stuff. The other one I don't know much about, but he collects both music and VHS and all the pictures I've seen, as well as what I received myself, has looked like it's in excellent condition.

Asked why he sold off so much, but he had a huge collection and simply didn't have the space anymore. So he's got a huge amount of vinyl and tapes for sale, as well as some old VHS tapes that I really want.

But Happy they were in such good condition. Will be sure to take good care of them myself.


----------



## Rob (Feb 10, 2018)

Aweee yissss


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 11, 2018)

That's the idea but it's so rarely the case, especially with bands that started off making 10-50 copies of their demo tapes.  I'd really like the Boris demo cassettes but they don't appear often and go for a lot, and I have no idea what kind of condition that entails, either.


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 9, 2018)

I don't know if the convention in this section is that you can make threads to discuss specific albums, or if it's supposed to go in the respective genre mega-threads. Anyway I made a thread about Judas Priest's new album that just came out today. Mods feel free to merge if it goes against the section policy.


----------



## haiduk (Mar 12, 2018)

Evil black/death

Haiduk

\m/


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 2, 2018)

I had a feeling I would like the new Keiji Haino / Sumac record.

And I was right.  This is wonderful, the right kind of Keijo Haino madness with that oomph from Sumac.


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Apr 16, 2018)

_> tfw when u've been sleeping on Animals as Leaders because u mistook them for The Animal Collective_


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Apr 25, 2018)

Quo Vadis very underrated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 25, 2018)

goodness yes

I haven't really haven't done the prog death thing in awhile.


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Apr 25, 2018)

samesies ;_;

this stuff used to be all the rage in my high school days, i'm having a bit of a nostalgia trip


----------



## Trog (Apr 28, 2018)

I saw Electric Wizard last night.
'Twas rad as hell.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Apr 28, 2018)

Saw them a month ago at Inferno Festival and it was really good. Everything was really well-done, helped by a big amount of different clips from sleazy horror, biker and exploitation films as their backdrop. Was cool!


----------



## Buskuv (May 10, 2018)

So is the new Electric Wizard album good?  Or bad?

Or is it just more of the same?


----------



## Trog (May 10, 2018)

Farto said:


> So is the new Electric Wizard album good?  Or bad?
> 
> Or is it just more of the same?


It's alright, I guess. They do still stick to the same formula, which I'm kinda getting bored with, but I can't see them going all experimental on us. 
I feel like they've toned things down even more. It would be better if we didn't have Come My Fanatics and Dopethrone to compare it to.
Maybe I'd like it more if Jus had dusted off his old Boss Hyper Fuzz and used it for a few songs.


----------



## Buskuv (May 10, 2018)

That's kind of what I was expecting; I'm sure it's fine in its own right but I'd rather just listen to them doing the same thing but better.  They've really settled into a shtick at this point which is depressing to hear from the band who made Come My Fanatics.


----------



## Uncle Acid (May 11, 2018)

I really like the new album. It's no Witchcult Today or Black Masses, but it's good and better than Time to Die. They've gone for a lighter, more proto-metal-esque 70's sound on the album which makes it stand out from their previous three albums. 

Not a masterpiece by any means, but it's not bad either and it isn't just more of the same. 7/10


----------



## Uncle Acid (May 11, 2018)

Immortal just released their first new track in 9 years, and their first ever song without Abbath and it is amazing. Fast, brutal and aggressive. The riffing takes me back to Blizzard Beasts and the solo takes me back even further. Demonaz sounds so good too. I was really looking forward to this, but I expected something slower and more epic. Really happy about this. Fantastic song!


----------



## Larcher (May 11, 2018)

So I'm looking for some metal with a lush and melodic sound to lose myself in. Anybody got recomendations?

Also looking for good metal with a prominent electronica influence, cause I'm just looking for something a little bit out there.


----------



## MShadows (May 18, 2018)

Anyone waiting for the new Ghost album to drop soon?


----------



## Buskuv (May 18, 2018)

Larcher said:


> So I'm looking for some metal with a lush and melodic sound to lose myself in. Anybody got recomendations?
> 
> Also looking for good metal with a prominent electronica influence, cause I'm just looking for something a little bit out there.



You should try out something with a bit of shoegaze influence.  

Alcest, The Angelic Process, a few Boris albums

Also try out Igorrr for electronic


----------



## Larcher (May 18, 2018)

Farto said:


> You should try out something with a bit of shoegaze influence.
> 
> Alcest, The Angelic Process, a few Boris albums
> 
> Also try out Igorrr for electronic


Listened to a bit of Alcest, definately what I'm looking for. Only really heard the heavier Boris stuff, but I guess it's time to listen to the more accessible side of their catalog.

I've heard Igorrr is a real odd experimental musician that merges many a genre. Will add him to my to do list.

Cheers bro.


----------



## Uncle Acid (May 28, 2018)

If Alcest is what you're looking for you could also try

Les Discrets - Septembre et Ses Dernières Pensées and Ariettes oubliées...
Drudkh - Handful of Stars (but you could try their other albums too. This shows a prominent Alcest influence, and while good it's their worst)
Woods of Desolation - As the Stars and Torn Beyond Reason
Fuath
Zuriaake
Moonsorrow - Verisäkeet and V: Hävitetty
Summoning - Oath Bound (but everything from Dol Goldur and onwards up until their last could be something you'd be pleased with)

Some of these are a bit more melodic than others, but all of them are fairly easy on the ear and easy to get into. Hardest would probably be these two Moonsorrow tracks. Dark, progressive, majestic and atmospheric.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 1, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vault (Jul 1, 2018)

Row, row, row you fool


----------



## God (Jul 7, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trog (Jul 8, 2018)

Oh hey, the new Bongripper album came out. ~45 minutes long, and only 2 songs.
I love this band.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 8, 2018)

That's how I like it.   Good shit.


Enjoying this release, too.


----------



## God (Jul 12, 2018)

Ok this is pure ecstasy


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 14, 2018)

Seeing this live was one of the greatest fucking things ever. 

The final part of the song had both Kelly and Till on additional percussion and it was fucking insane; the sound was set up perfectly and you could feeling all three of them playing in your bones and it was unbelievably intense and fantastic.  One of the best live shows I've been to.

Also Converge still fucking slaps.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (Jul 23, 2018)

I’m pretty ashamed of the fact that I’ve yet to listen to a neurosis project in its entirety


----------



## Vault (Jul 23, 2018)

Cubey said:


> I’m pretty ashamed of the fact that I’ve yet to listen to a neurosis project in its entirety


Well jump in den

Through Silver in blood is some shit

Also love the neurosis and jarboe


----------



## God (Jul 23, 2018)

Vault said:


> Well jump in den
> 
> Through Silver in blood is some shit
> 
> Also love the neurosis and jarboe



Yeah but their catalogue is extensive and from what I’ve gathered I need to listen to three albums to get the full neurosis experience.

Through silver
Times of grace
Every storm

Four if I add souls at zero. That’s a lot of work


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 23, 2018)

>four albums
>a lot of work



Be a man and start at Word as Law and listen to everything chronologically, including the album with Jarboe.


----------



## God (Jul 23, 2018)

Yeah why not

I’ll start tonight

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jul 23, 2018)

Be a real man and start at Pain of Mind. Classic hardcore punk album, and easily my favourite of theirs.


----------



## God (Jul 23, 2018)

This is gonna be a long night


----------



## Vault (Jul 23, 2018)

Uncle Acid said:


> Be a real man and start at Pain of Mind. Classic hardcore punk album, and easily my favourite of theirs.


All 12 studio album plus the splits masterrace


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 23, 2018)

Don't forget live stuff.

And while you're at it, all of Steve Von Till's solo work.

And Tribes of Neurot.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jul 23, 2018)

To be honest I can live with a handful of Neurosis albums. The first five is all I need. I also enjoy the stuff released as Steve Von Till, Scott Kelly, Tribes of Neurot and Blood & Time, but I don't feel as if I need the entire discography of these bands either. A couple of albums is more than enough for me.

But when it comes to the entire post-metal/atmospheric sludge thing I always preferred Cult of Luna (first four albums) and Isis (first four albums). But both these bands are hella lot more easy listening, straight-forward, and catchy in my ears so that might have a lot to do with it.

This is usually not a very popular opinion and I totally understand why, but I've always felt this way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vault (Jul 23, 2018)

Somewhere along the highway Dim and Dark City, Dead man. What a fantastic 1 2 punch to cap the album. 

Weight is my favourite on Oceanic.


----------



## God (Jul 23, 2018)

I enjoy cult of luna’s Brand of doomy post-metal, it really sets them apart from the countless isis worship bands. The problem with post-metal is how easy it is to mass produce, especially if you’re essentially just copypasting isis-style buildups and climaxes and adding your own vocals.

Oh and I finally reached my breakthrough point on sunbather. There was a point where it finally clicked for me, it was great


----------



## Vault (Jul 23, 2018)

Sunbather wasn't clicking for you? I mean don't get me wrong it's not a bad thing or trying to downplay the record or anything I suppose but the record is almost purposely made to instantly click even amongst non metal heads. 

The new album from Deafheaven is actually really good. I really like it better than New Bermuda


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 23, 2018)

Sun Bat Her was basically meant as hipster bait.

I think it's a fine enough album but it's mostly just sceamo laden post rock with some black metal aesthetics, and they've been doing that ever since.  Roads to Judah was kind of a more traditional post black affair, I guess.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jul 24, 2018)

Roads to Judah is the only Deafheaven album I need. Superb album, but they lost me after that.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jul 24, 2018)

Since this is slightly active again, let us talk Immortal. After the embarrassing drama with Abbath he had to take all the new material he had written and leave the band in 2015, and he released it under his new band, simply named Abbath, in 2016. And considering this was supposed to be the new Immortal album, him leaving was a blessing in disguise. Because Abbath's debut album was a mediocre and half-asses effort.

In 2016 Demonaz, the original member who had to stop playing the guitar in 1997 due to severe tendinitis in his arms that prevented him from playing the guitar at the speeds that were required, re-joined the band as more than just the lyricist. He's back as a song-writer, guitarist, vocalist and lyricist. And out of nowhere Immortal suddenly releases their most brutal, dark, intense, epic and more importantly than any of that their best album since 1999's At the Heart of Winter.

It's not an original album or anything, but it's an album filled with what has always made Immortal so good and you can hear the influence from previous albums, especially Battles in the North, Blizzard Beasts and At the Heart of Winter, as well some clear influences from Bathory's Blood Fire Death, Hammerheart and Twilight of the Gods.

I didn't expect anything good from Immortal's "comeback", but Northern Chaos Gods might be the album of the year so far if you ask me. A monumental released of dark, grim and epic black metal. And Demonaz' vocals are fucking brilliant!

As a bonus point it's also surprisingly well-produced. Not well-produced as in clean and polished, but as in fitting. The production fits the music. Sounds really good and not what you'd expect to be released on Nuclear Blast in 2018. Fedoras off, thumbs up and all that shit.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 2, 2018)

Fun metal-punk with the best music video ever created.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 7, 2018)

No reaction to Ghetto Ghoul's Puke Brigade? No listened, or did you just think it was trash?


----------



## Smoke (Sep 10, 2018)

Hahaha that was awesome. I enjoyed the metal heaviness of it, with the punk "shortness" and lyrics. Music Video is top tier.





I started going back and listening to full albums, instead of just songs. Right now I'm listening to the 1984 album, Defenders of the Faith, by Judas Priest, and I'm getting my mind blown.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Nov 3, 2018)

Wild said:


> Ok this is pure ecstasy



Yes, this is amazing. Been watching a shitload of stuff about space lately, and while reading about it I've been listening to plenty "cosmic black metal" lately. Been playing stuff like Darkspace, Progenie Terrestre Pura, Mare Cognitum, Alrakis, De Silence et d'Ombre, Nychts, Battle Dagorath and Tomhet to death lately. The atmosphere some of these bands create are just brilliant.


----------



## God (Nov 3, 2018)

Uncle Acid said:


> Yes, this is amazing. Been watching a shitload of stuff about space lately, and while reading about it I've been listening to plenty "cosmic black metal" lately. Been playing stuff like Darkspace, Progenie Terrestre Pura, Mare Cognitum, Alrakis, De Silence et d'Ombre, Nychts, Battle Dagorath and Tomhet to death lately. The atmosphere some of these bands create are just brilliant.



Alrakis is still something I need to check out so cheers m8. Gonna look into all of these and see if cosmic black metal is the new blackgaze lol


----------



## Uncle Acid (Nov 3, 2018)

It's not. Cosmic black metal is just a tern used for bands that not only sing about space, cosmic mysticism, darkness, astronomy and so on, but also create a very dark and space-esque atmosphere, in lack of a better word. All the bands I mentioned manage to create much of the same atmosphere despite being very different from each other. So the whole "cosmic black metal" tag is just used to describe the bands that create a spacey atmosphere ala Darkspace and Alrakis.


Sirius is another band that sings about cosmic mysticism and astronomy, and a band I really love. But I would never put them in under the "cosmic black metal" tag as they don't create that type of atmosphere at all (for me). Aeons of Magick is highly recommended btw. One of the best symphonic black metal albums ever. Just so that's said.


----------



## God (Nov 3, 2018)

Uncle Acid said:


> It's not. Cosmic black metal is just a tern used for bands that not only sing about space, cosmic mysticism, darkness, astronomy and so on, but also create a very dark and space-esque atmosphere, in lack of a better word. All the bands I mentioned manage to create much of the same atmosphere despite being very different from each other. So the whole "cosmic black metal" tag is just used to describe the bands that create a spacey atmosphere ala Darkspace and Alrakis.
> 
> 
> Sirius is another band that sings about cosmic mysticism and astronomy, and a band I really love. But I would never put them in under the "cosmic black metal" tag as they don't create that type of atmosphere at all (for me). Aeons of Magick is highly recommended btw. One of the best symphonic black metal albums ever. Just so that's said.



Fuck yeah, thanks


----------



## God (Nov 4, 2018)

4:00


----------



## God (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## God (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## haiduk (Jan 18, 2019)

—_summoner of cosmic darkness_– –_*Exomancer*_– –_conjurer of astral terror_—

HAIDUK
*Evil Melodic Black Metal*

New Album
*haiduk.bandcamp*

*“[Haiduk’s] strong point has always been his riffs, and here they just destroy.”*
-Bravewords

*“The album is solid, with truly unique and mesmerizing progressions of chords and lead work piled high.”*
-Contaminated Tones

*“A nightmarish journey that reveals one chilling, hallucinatory vision after another.”*
-No Clean Singing

*“Laced with intricate diversions into an almost hypnotic, tremolo-world of ever undulating riff patterns.”*
-Worship Metal

*"[Haiduk] has perfected his own signature style and very few bands are doing this style."*
-Metal-Rules

*“Haiduk has written, recorded and produced an epic album in ‘Exomancer’. The sound quality is great and it has character, which is difficult to find.”*
-This Noise Is Ours

*“Sinister, spiralling, atonal and dark, ‘Exomancer’ is going to be an underrated gem from 2018.”*
-The Killchain


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jan 18, 2019)

Your own band? Can't listen at the moment, but what's the inspiration and what bands would you say you sound like?


----------



## haiduk (Jan 21, 2019)

Uncle Acid said:


> Your own band? Can't listen at the moment, but what's the inspiration and what bands would you say you sound like?



Yes, my own work. Can't think of any comparable bands... maybe Dissection (one of my inspirations). 

Haiduk is guitar-focused with tons of riffs and evil melodies combining to create a dark atmosphere. Check it out.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 21, 2019)

haiduk said:


> —_summoner of cosmic darkness_– –_*Exomancer*_– –_conjurer of astral terror_—
> 
> HAIDUK
> *Evil Melodic Black Metal*
> ...


Shameless plug


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 3, 2019)

Late but

hot fuckin' damn.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Apr 3, 2019)

You into that type of black metal? The stuff also known as war metal. Weregoat's awesome, albeit not quite Archgoat even though they try their best to sound like them. Dark, nasty and brutal.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 3, 2019)

Absolutely. It's been awhile since I've actively sought it out, but Blasphemy and Beherit were big for me in my teens when I was seeing how ugly and abrasive metal could get.  This was a nice find; I'll look into Archgoat.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 3, 2019)

Now just going down memory lane.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Uncle Acid (Apr 3, 2019)

Archgoat actually had a split with Beherit in the 90's. The Oath if Blsck Blood and the two Blasphemy releaes are probably the best the genre has to offer, tho.

But not gonna lie, thimk Drawing Down the Moon are Beherit's best album. Far from the war metal sound of The Oath of Black Blood, but it's such a unique and atmospheric album. Complete classic and one of the best black metal albums if the 90's imo.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 4, 2019)

Yeah this fucking rips, too


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 4, 2019)

Also loving the fuck out of this.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Apr 4, 2019)

Yes! Damaar were excellent. It's a real shame they only released one demo.


This band is also highly recommended. Violent as fuck.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 4, 2019)

It's a super shame, but that demo was better than most bands ever get.  

Also those guys are pretty great, too.


----------



## Rob (Apr 6, 2019)

Holy fuck. Didn't think people unironically liked Grindcore. 

Let's cleanse this place with some real metal,


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 6, 2019)

Gehen sie raus.

Lemme post some more famous grindcore


----------



## Rob (Apr 6, 2019)

Stop that


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 7, 2019)

Some more classic grind


----------



## God (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## Buskuv (Apr 9, 2019)

Not really sure where else to put this but the new Endon album is still fucking as nasty as their earlier ones and it makes me mes supremely glad.  Atsuo helped produce this one so I hope we get another Boris/Endon collab in the future.  They were killer as an opener for Boris live.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 14, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob (Apr 15, 2019)

In Flames just randomly popped up in my recommended. Heard this song yesterday and it was pretty nice. I do remember them being a lot heavier some time ago. I assume they've become more "radio friendly."


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 19, 2019)

This was a lot of fun.  I suppose your mileage probably varies depending on how much you like the SVEST/DsO type of chaotic sounding metal, but this is probably closer to stuff like SVEST just gussied up a bit; the DsO comparisons seem a bit thin at times.


----------



## God (Apr 24, 2019)

Acid has already heard this but man.. straight hellfire


----------



## Uncle Acid (Apr 24, 2019)

Oh yes, it sure as fuck is. One of the best black metal bands ever. Raw and incredibly cold-sounding black metal. To me, Paysage d'Hiver basically sound like a snowstorm in the shape of music. Stunning stuff, and the discography are nothing less than flawless. I think I rate the two weakest albums 8/10, while the rest are 9's and 10's.


Highly recommended Darkspace which features Wintherr/Wroth, sole member of Paysage d'Hiver. Way different as it's space-themed and sounds very alien-ish, but excellent.

Another worthy band similar to Paysage d'Hiver are Battle Dagorath. Theirfirst few albums leans more towards the frozen, lo-fi (albeit not as lo-fi) sounds of Paysage d'Hiver, while the newer stuff carries mroe of a space-esque atmosphere similar to Darkspace. Very good band!

Earth and Pillars are also recommended if you want more. Again, not nearly as lo-fi, and not nearly as cold, but they sound like a mix of Paysage d'Hiver and Darkspace. Another excellent band.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Uncle Acid (Apr 24, 2019)

Btw, otwo of the coolest band pics ever:




Can't really think of many band pictures that fits a bands music much better than this. Basically tells you everything about how the band sounds.


----------



## God (Apr 24, 2019)

Uncle Acid said:


> Oh yes, it sure as fuck is. One of the best black metal bands ever. Raw and incredibly cold-sounding black metal. To me, Paysage d'Hiver basically sound like a snowstorm in the shape of music. Stunning stuff, and the discography are nothing less than flawless. I think I rate the two weakest albums 8/10, while the rest are 9's and 10's.
> 
> 
> Highly recommended Darkspace which features Wintherr/Wroth, sole member of Paysage d'Hiver. Way different as it's space-themed and sounds very alien-ish, but excellent.
> ...



Yep you already rec’d darkspace. I’m going through a ginormous backlog rn and haven’t gotten to them yet.


----------



## Rob (Apr 27, 2019)

So, not normally my cup of tea, but this song just kicks ass 100%.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (Apr 30, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greidy (May 21, 2019)

Cool Blackened Death.


----------



## Buskuv (May 23, 2019)

Came out today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Buskuv (May 23, 2019)

Not really metal but loving the shit out of it.  All Bitches Die was an absolute favorite of 2017.  This sounds good.


----------



## God (May 23, 2019)

Buskuv said:


> Not really metal but loving the shit out of it.  All Bitches Die was an absolute favorite of 2017.  This sounds good.



Superbly nihilistic. Finally 

even though caustic was too


----------



## Buskuv (May 23, 2019)

Kristin Hayter is fucking awesome.  
Her guest vocals were the highlights of the latest The Body album.

Excited for this new one even if its ABD 2.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (May 25, 2019)




----------



## James Bond (May 28, 2019)

What do you guys think is better, a breakdown or a sort of interlude melodic change of pace? I've gotten back into the guitar these past few months and have been working on writing a song and am pretty happy with my verse/chorus but I need something else like a breakdown or an interlude part... but I am struggling hard  I am a huge Slipknot fan and love how they write their guitar parts with a lot of heavy stuff but also throw in some nice melodic parts to break it up but also do love a good breakdown now and again. Personally prefer the melodic style which is why I think it is so hard for me to write a breakdown part as subconsciously I know a melodic part would be better... 

Ach maybe I should just write a shite pop song instead and think of like 2/3 catchy words and that is 80% of lyrics done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (May 28, 2019)

James Bond said:


> What do you guys think is better, a breakdown or a sort of interlude melodic change of pace? I've gotten back into the guitar these past few months and have been working on writing a song and am pretty happy with my verse/chorus but I need something else like a breakdown or an interlude part... but I am struggling hard  I am a huge Slipknot fan and love how they write their guitar parts with a lot of heavy stuff but also throw in some nice melodic parts to break it up but also do love a good breakdown now and again. Personally prefer the melodic style which is why I think it is so hard for me to write a breakdown part as subconsciously I know a melodic part would be better...
> 
> Ach maybe I should just write a shite pop song instead and think of like 2/3 catchy words and that is 80% of lyrics done



Maybe a breakdown with a melody over it?


----------



## James Bond (May 28, 2019)

Wild said:


> Maybe a breakdown with a melody over it?


I've messed about with something like that but it is difficult as I am still let's face it a novice


----------



## Rob (May 29, 2019)

Listened to this absolute banger again the other day. Honestly, this rivals Painkiller...


----------



## Buskuv (May 29, 2019)

It's arrived.


----------



## Uncle Acid (May 30, 2019)

Not nearly as good as the debut IMO. It's more of the same, but not as good. And pushing the choirs and chanting more to the back of the mix was a pretty stupid idea, because the choirs and chanting was the best part of the debut album and what actually made them a bit different. 

A every single song on this album is better than the track Bart's Batushka released.


----------



## Buskuv (May 30, 2019)

Gonna have to agree, mostly.  Don't hate it but it's not like the world is wanting for melodic black metal, so pushing back the liturgical chanting was a misstep probably born from people calling it a 'gimmick' or him wanting to distance himself from it, either way.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## Uncle Acid (Jun 4, 2019)

Fantastic album andis by far the best thing Gaahl has done since the second Trelldom album. Think the album sounds like a mix of mentioned Trelldom album and newer Helheim. A very unique and original approach to black metal. Gaahl's best vocal performance since the second Trelldom album as well.

One if the highlights of the year so far.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 4, 2019)

It's fantastic and brazen, and I'm hoping it gathers a lot of attention this year.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jun 4, 2019)

Me too, and considering Gaahl's satus in the metal world and all the controversy throughout the years I'm surprised this hasn't gotten more attention already.

Would also recommend Helheim if you aren't familiar with them. I've always been a fan of their early stuff, with both Jormundgand and Av Norrøn Ætt being Norwegian classics in my eyes. But it took me ages to get into anything they did after Yersinia Pestis. The amount of time I spent listening to 2006's The Journeys and the Experiences of Death through Kaoskult and Heiðindómr ok mótgangr and raunijaR without being able to get into the music at all is hella fucking lot, but with 2017's landawarijaR everything fell in place and I haven't been able to get enough of the stuff from The Journeys and the Experiences of Death to their latest album Rignir. They have such a unique approach to the whole viking/black metal thing, but without ever going over the top in either directions. It's melancholic and dark, while at the same time epic and majestic without adding loads and loads of synth and bombastic sounds. It's just unique. You won't find anything like it tbh.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 6, 2019)

It's been many years but I was familiar with Helheim in my late teens and enjoyed them a lot, but it's been many moons since then so I'm certain I have much to look into, thankfully.  This album was just randomly passed to me and I was fantastically happy with the surprise I got from it.


----------



## Rob (Jun 15, 2019)

Anyone in here into Prog-Metal? 

I just randomly stumbled across a band called "Myrath" and god damn am I hooked. Amazing stuff.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jun 15, 2019)

I'm not a huge prog metal fan, but I like a some bands and Myrath are one of them. I'm a sucker for metal and rock with middle eastern influences, which is the main reason why I like Myrath. Good band.

Highly recommend you check out some other, rather similar bands:

*Orphaned Land*
Started out as a death/doom metal band with middle eastern folk influences, but have since then moved further and further towards the progressive side of things and left the death metal influences behind, while keeping some doom and all of the middle eastern folk influences. Personally I prefer their old stuff, but you can't really go wrong with anything they've done.

*Nawather *and *Amaseffer *might be your thing too. They're a lot more straight up prog metal with middle eastern folk influences. Maybe not as inspired by Dream Theater as Myrath, but they should be of interest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob (Jun 15, 2019)

Uncle Acid said:


> I'm not a huge prog metal fan, but I like a some bands and Myrath are one of them. I'm a sucker for metal and rock with middle eastern influences, which is the main reason why I like Myrath. Good band.
> 
> Highly recommend you check out some other, rather similar bands:
> 
> ...


I'll definitely jot those down and have a listen after my Myrath binge 

Thanks man.


----------



## Asaya7 (Jun 18, 2019)

Roƅ said:


> Anyone in here into Prog-Metal?
> 
> I just randomly stumbled across a band called "Myrath" and god damn am I hooked. Amazing stuff.


tool is one of the best bands ever imho.

Edit: i listened into believer of myrath, definitely interesting stuff


----------



## God (Jun 26, 2019)

Anyone here remember kvelertak? First album was so damn good


----------



## Izaya X (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## Buskuv (Jul 8, 2019)

God I'm just so all over this shit and I had no idea I wanted it 3-4 years ago even though I love both artists.


----------



## Asaya7 (Jul 9, 2019)

Damn, killswitch engange is releasing a new album. Though this song didnt exactly hype me.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 29, 2019)

Buskuv said:


> Kristin Hayter is fucking awesome.
> Her guest vocals were the highlights of the latest The Body album.
> 
> Excited for this new one even if its ABD 2.



With the sinister music and desperate screams, all I can think of is a woman burning in the deepest pits of Hell.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 12, 2019)

Totally forgot the new Killswitch Engage album drops this Friday. I hope this album has more breakdowns, as I think KSE is fucking awesome with their instruments, but they don't get a lot of chances to show it. The opening riffs of This Fire is still some of the hypest shit ever.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 16, 2019)

So, the new KsE is solid. I liked all the tracks except "Bite the Hand that Feeds". Bite the Hand that Feeds felt a little too extreme for me(I don't like super heavy and fast metal personally), but all the other tracks are very solid. Standouts for me are: the Signal Fire, Know Your Enemy, I am Broken Too, and I Can't be the Only One. Howard was kinda muted on the Signal Fire, but it is still a banger.

Know Your Enemy sounded like an old school Arch Enemy song, so I REALLY liked it.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 16, 2019)

I still like Full of Hell by themselves, but I've found more enjoyment of their music when they're collaborating, since their collaborations with the Body, especially the latter album, and Merzbow (both the self titled album as well as the criminally underrated Sister Fawn).  This is about where Trumpeting Ecstasy was for me when I first heard it.  Solid but I honestly want it to be noisier; I'm glad they have expanded their musical influence, though, since I still hear some tricks from Merzbow and the Body on occasion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 21, 2019)

Sabaton played a set at the Wargaming booth at Gamescom.

I really wanted to see them live this year, but my brother and I were torn between them or Kamelot. We settled on Kamelot since our Father also wanted to see Kamelot more, and they have Battle Beast as one of their openers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 21, 2019)

I'm liking this album; I think they've done good to drop the DsO worship they had on the debut.


----------



## Rob (Aug 30, 2019)

New Tool Album dropped.


----------



## God (Aug 30, 2019)

Black tongue unleashing sludgy death, totally crushing


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 3, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 4, 2019)

New Mgla is excellent. Perhaps a bit less melodic and catchy, but it's another amazing album.

Darkside is without a single doubt one of the best metal drummers out there.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 4, 2019)

I'm very happy with the new album.  It's basically what I can hope for in a new album from a band that put out something fantastic prior.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 7, 2019)

Well, this is fucking catchy, init? This is easily the best song they've put out since 2000's "Quintessence". ICS Vortex sounding incredibly good too. Might be the best I've heard him sing since Dimmu Borgir's "Death Cult Armageddon", or maybe even Borknagar's "Quintessence". Love this song to death tbh.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 15, 2019)

Goddam BABYMETAL was a lot of fun in Atlanta. It was also good to have an opener I actually liked in Avatar, since the only other concerts I've been to have had incredibly shitty openers. We got split up right as the band got on stage, and I think my brother got traumatized from all the shoving and pushing since it was his first metal concert.

Next month I have a GOAT melodeath concert to go to. Amon Amarth is headlining, with Arch Enemy(my personal favorite) and At the Gates as support.

I still need to buy my Ice Nine Kills tickets for November.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 18, 2019)

So I had no idea that Greenmachine had put out an album in 2019, since it's been like a decade since Archive of Rotten Blues (actually 15 fucking years, goddamn), so I thought it might be a pleasant surprise in a year of quite a few pleasant surprises.  But it's kinda not.  It feels rather tepid, especially compared to the intensity and abrasiveness they brought to their fairly groovy brand of stoner metal, and now it feels mostly like it's just mellowed out "groovy stoner metal" but without any the charm you get with the good examples of the genre and lacking the immediacy and aggression of their earlier albums.

A real damn shame since all of their previous albums are great, and I would consider Archive of Rotten Blues to be a phenomenally great album that's honestly just a lot of damn fun.  Unfortunate followup to a fantastic album by an excellent band.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 9, 2019)

coming back to this one again


----------



## Uncle Acid (Oct 11, 2019)

These guys released a couple of demos in 89 and 90 before they broke up. Then they reformed in 2008 and recorded their debut album, Edge of Wasteland, but it was never released. And it should be possible to find it online, so I gotta check that out for sure. But they reformed once more in 2016, re-recorded the debut album Edge of Wasteland (which is, for most part, songs written in 89-90!!!) and is now ready for release. I must say that this song is bloody fucking brilliant. One of the best metal songs I've heard so far this year. Catchy-as-fuck power/speed metal with excellent vocals!

Man, this album can't drop son enough.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 28, 2019)

absolutely loving this album


----------



## God (Nov 26, 2019)

A Boris and endon ep would be nice


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 26, 2019)

they already did one; it's pretty great


----------



## Rob (Dec 21, 2019)

Someone give me a few bands that radiate this same energy


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 14, 2020)

I have been trying to get into black metal lately, so I picked up the most normie band I could find: Behemoth. I used to think of black metal as cringe, but if I just think of it as power metal for emos it's significantly easier to listen to.

I like them pretty okay. I still don't like the drums(tempo is too fast for me), but the overall atmosphere generated I like.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 14, 2020)

what the fuck am I reading


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 14, 2020)

My shitty and scattered thoughts of black metal.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Apr 14, 2020)

But which albums did you check out? Behemoth's black metal stuff isn't very fast at all. ...From the Pagan Vastlands, And the Forests Dream Eternally, Sventevith (Storming Near the Baltic) and Grom are their only actual black metal outputs (alongside their old demos), although albums like Satanica, Pandemonic Incantations and The Satanist contains a lot of black metal.




But I'll just throw out a few recommendations of (different types of) black metal that's mostly slow/mid-tempo, ranging from classic 90's black metal to modern classics, from epic and symphonic black metal to folky black metal, depressive black metal and more. Just loads of different types types of black metal, but they all have in common that they're not very fast.

Arcturus - Aspera Hiems Symfonia

Samael - Blood Ritual

Rotting Christ - Non Serviam

Moonspell - Wolfheart

Summoning - Dol Guldur


Negură Bunget - Om


Mgla - Exercises in Futility


Wigrid - Die Asche eines Lebens


Forgotten Woods - As the Wolves Gather


Khold - Masterpiss of Pain


Drudkh - Autumn Aurora


Old Man's Child - Ill-Natured Spiritual Invasion


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 14, 2020)

I just checked out their latest album.  I'll check out those reccs.


----------



## Buskuv (May 27, 2020)




----------



## Uncle Acid (Oct 9, 2020)

Hell yeah!


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 10, 2020)

I can't get over this.
I need someone to just make an entire album out of her screaming.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Larcher (Nov 10, 2020)

Buskuv said:


> I can't get over this.
> I need someone to just make an entire album out of her screaming.


This is based on so many different levels.


----------



## Eros (Nov 10, 2020)

I really do love the lyrics of metal music. Take this Slipknot song, for example. 




> Undo these chains, my friend
> I'll show you the rage I've hidden
> Perish the Sacrament
> Swallow, but nothing's forgiven
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## Buskuv (Dec 5, 2020)

my poland brethren keeping at it


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 8, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Uncle Acid (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## Uncle Acid (Dec 17, 2020)

Some new shit from Ghetto Ghouls, this time a double-sided single based around slasher flicks Silent Night, Deadly Night Part 2 and Edge of the Axe.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 25, 2020)

Oh man, just saw that after Sean Reinert, Sean Malone has passed away too.  Two founding members of Cynic in the same year...


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 22, 2021)

this is the kind of shit I love finding

and I only found it by following the rabbit hole of Dead Neanderthals collaboration with him:


which is also fucking great


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## Rob (May 20, 2021)

Discovered doom/psychedelic/acid/stoner type metal some years ago and it's honestly been some of my favorite music since then.

Lot's of very lowkey "hidden gem" kind of bands/songs.


Song shift at around 2:50. This one's a banger.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jul 9, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schneider (Jul 28, 2021)

Gone too soon, rip joey you fuckin legend


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jul 28, 2021)

Not only Joey, but Mike Howe of Metal Church fame died on the same day as well. Was a really cool and energic vocalist, even though I personally think Metal Church had lost a bit of its oomph at the time he joined. But both Blessing in Disguise and Hanging in the Balance are really good, and he's terrific on both albums. 55 years old.




And it's not metal, but ZZ Top's Dusty Hill died today as well. His age was a bit more respectable than both Joey and Mike Howe's, but still tho. Legend!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Schneider (Jul 29, 2021)

Uncle Acid said:


> Not only Joey, but Mike Howe of Metal Church fame died on the same day as well. Was a really cool and energic vocalist, even though I personally think Metal Church had lost a bit of its oomph at the time he joined. But both Blessing in Disguise and Hanging in the Balance are really good, and he's terrific on both albums. 55 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang we're losing a lot.

Still felt surreal to me now that eddie is no longer here with us for months now.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Aug 27, 2021)

Ghetto Ghouls is out with a brand new track, and this time they pay homage to the recently deceased legend Sonny Chiba and his classic Wolf Guy.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 29, 2021)

there's been some real nice metal (and adjacent) stuff this year
always on the lookout for more, though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Larcher (Oct 2, 2021)

Buskuv said:


> there's been some real nice metal (and adjacent) stuff this year
> always on the lookout for more, though


I've been slacking when it comes to finding more recent metal albums. What would you say is the top 5 on this list?


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 2, 2021)

hmmm
with a gun to my head, I'd have to say

Holoceno
I Have Seen the Light, and It was Repulsive
Mitrealitat
And Again Into the Light (*for some reason I have Roads to the North on there*)
Frigid and Spellbound

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## b4316 (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## αshɘs (Nov 1, 2021)

Porcupine Tree are back


album's out next June


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 22, 2021)

I am quite enjoying this.
Definitely something I like as a trend, even it's still a niche one.


----------



## Starrk (Dec 13, 2021)

Thread's a bit dead, I said.
What happened?


----------



## Greidy (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 14, 2021)

Starrk said:


> Thread's a bit dead, I said.
> What happened?


I was busy checking out the Italian power metal scene. Rhapsody and Ancient Bards are fire.


----------



## Starrk (Dec 14, 2021)

Rhapsody is sick. Symphony of Enchanted Lands II is fire.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Dec 14, 2021)

The first four Rhapsody albums are magnificent, with Dawn of Victory being their masterpiece. 

Luca Turilli's two first "solo" albums were also incredibly good, with Prophet of the Last Eclipse being one of, if not THE best symphonic power metal album ever. It's certainly on par with Dawn of Victory, but if I had to choose just one of them I guess I'd go with Prophet of the Last Eclipse.

Luca Turilli's Rhapsody is also really, really good. It lacks the overall cheesyness of Rhapsody and isn't quite as unique or well-composed as Luca Turilli's "solo" albums,but if Rhapsody's first four and Luca Turilli's first two isn't enough, then Luca Turilli's Rhapsody is the next step for sure.


The Rhapsody saga has been such a hilarious saga. From Thundercross to Rhapsody, a change that is fine. Then from Rhapsody to Rhapsody of Fire, which is awful. And as if that isn't enough, ex-members create Luca Turilli's Rhapsody and Turilli / Lione Rhapsody. Where is the originality and imagination? As if someone as talented as Luca Turilli have to rely on the Rhapsody name to remain important to the genre. It's so weird.


----------



## Starrk (Dec 14, 2021)

Reminds me of the drama with Queensryche and their former frontman Geoff Tate. Tate was ousted and tried to take the name with him but the other members beat him out in court and he went with Operation Mindcrime after one of their earlier albums.
Both bands have been absent from doing anything of interest since.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 14, 2021)

Uncle Acid said:


> Luca Turilli's two first "solo" albums were also incredibly good, with Prophet of the Last Eclipse being one of, if not THE best symphonic power metal album ever. It's certainly on par with Dawn of Victory, but if I had to choose just one of them I guess I'd go with Prophet of the Last Eclipse.


I need to check these solo albums out then.




> Turilli / Lione Rhapsody.



I have tried multiple times to get into this version of the band, but I just can't do it. Maybe it's the proggy stuff, as I have heard many people compare this version of Rhapsody to Symphony X. I have heard they still perform a lot of their old school Rhapsody stuff live, so I will probably buy a ticket to next year's ProgPower USA just to hear Emerald Sword live.


----------



## Starrk (Dec 14, 2021)

Oh man, Symphony X is great.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Dec 15, 2021)

I wasn't a big fan of Turilli / Lione Rhapsody myself. It's a well-composed album and all that, but I'm just not into the sound at all. It just sounds so modern, and the proggier side of Kamelot really shines through. And I am not a fan of progressive metal at all. Certain bands? Yeah. The genre as a whole? No thank you. Don't get me wrong, the album is very much a symphonic power metal album,  it just has a lot of proggier elements.


----------



## Freechoice (Jan 5, 2022)

@Perrin open your profile you bozo


----------



## Perrin (Jan 5, 2022)

Freechoice said:


> @Perrin open your profile you bozo


What does this mean?


----------



## haiduk (Jan 22, 2022)

The new Haiduk album _Diabolica_


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## Uncle Acid (Jul 13, 2022)

San Antonio, Texas crossover thrashers Executioner and Norwegian crossover thrashers Ghetto Ghouls join forces to pay homage to Hellraiser, with a split containing two tracks each. Neither band are breaking any new ground here, nor are they looking to do so, but if you're into 2010's crossover thrash this might be your thing. It's fun, straight forward and catchy.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 18, 2022)

Soon
These fellas have been consistently great, just unpleasant as fuck.


----------



## haiduk (Sep 18, 2022)

Haiduk - _Morph_ [melodic black metal]


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 3, 2022)

New Dragonland, Stratovarius, and Blind Guardian albums have all been stellar.

Been a good fucking year for power metal.


----------



## Rey (Nov 15, 2022)

Is Metal essentially dead? Haven't listened to it in 10 years and I hear nothing new based on the occasional snippets i hear. Maybe The Omnific or something but is there any innovative, intelligent progressive metal out there or hell any subgenre.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 15, 2022)

Yeah metal dies every five years or so based on when you were born.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 9, 2022)

I'm coming around to it.  I still miss Kenose/Mass Grave Aesthetics/Katechon era DsO but this has really grown on me after a lukewarm initial impression.  

I also need to cobble together metal albums for the year.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 9, 2022)

The stuff I've enjoyed this year thus far.  I'm sure I've missed some stuff.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## Uncle Acid (Dec 15, 2022)

Can't remember a lot of what's been released this year, but these few has been played a lot so far:

Sigh - Shiki
Sigh is the type of band that never release the same sounding album twice, and Shiki is no exception to that. A tightly knitted together black/avant-garde album filled with that dark, eclectic weirdness only Sigh manage to create. It's unique, but most definitely Sigh through and through. Gotta bow down to Frédéric Leclercq (ex-Dragonforce, Kreator, Sinsaenum) as his guitar playing on this album is magnificent, and his solos are absolutely mind-blowing. 9/10

High Command - Eclipse of the Dual Moons
Like fellow newcomers Enforced High Command started off heavily rooted in the hardcore-side of crossover thrash, but where Enforced took huge steps towards death metal on last year's insanely good Kill Grid, Eclipse of the Dual Moons sees High Command moving more towards epic heavy metal and US power metal ala Manilla Road, and it's brilliant. There's also a few Ennio Morricone-inspired sections, which adds a somewhat cinematic feel to their brand of crossover thrash. 9/10

Deathhammer - Electric Warfare
These guys does not know how to disappoint. Frantic blackened thrash with elements of heavy and speed metal. It's not too different from earlier albums, but there's a much bigger heavy metal influence on the album giving it a more epic feeling, as well as having three 7 minute songs (which is pretty long for this type of thrash). 8,5/10

Devil Master - Ecstasies of Never Ending Night
A unique mix of black metal and punk ala Venom, Bathory, Sabbat, Mortuary Drape, Samhain, Darkthrone and Misfits, with loads and loads of goth rock and deathrock elements. This album is fabulous, and I prefer it to their debut album. 8,5/10


Others I've thoroughly enjoyed:

Schizophrenia - Recollections of the Insane
Death/thrash that sounds like a mix of Sepultura's Schizophrenia, Kreator's Pleasure to Kill, Sadus' Illusions and Ripper's Experiment of Existence. Dark and brutal death/thrash with elements to put them apart from their peers. Fantastic album! 8/10

Municipal Waste - Electrified Brain
A much more up-beat and fun side of crossover than High Command, and Municipal Waste is back with a band. Feels a bit grittier and harder than their last few albums, and while they don't offer anything new with Electrified Brain, it sure is a fun album. This is easily their best album since The Art of Partying, if not Hazardous Mutation. 8/10

Savage Master - Those who hunt at night
Incredibly well-written heavy metal taking cues from Cirith Ungol and Mercyful Fate, with the feeling and atmosphere of Pagan Altar. By far their best album thus far, much due to the incredible production job. The album just sounds so fucking good! My favourite artwork of the year as well. Looks like something off of a 70's horror movie. Gorgeous! 8/10

Fugitive - Maniac
Crossover thrash with Blake Ibanez of Power Trip and Lincoln Mullins of Creeping Death. Sounds like Power Trip and Obituary had a baby or something. Great stuff! 7,5/10


----------



## Rey (Dec 15, 2022)

Rough Chronological progression of innovative/ representative metal bands
Black Sabbath
Judas Priest
Iron Maiden
Metallica/  Megadeth
Queensryche
Atheist/ Cynic/ Death
Enslaved/ Ulver
Opeth
Dream Theatre
Rammstein
Sigh
Nightwish/ Epica
Symphony X
Eluveitie
Gojira
Obscura
Messuggah
Negura Bungent/ Ihsahn
Moonsorrow
Between the Buried and Me
Agalloch
Ne Obliviscaris
Animals as Leaders

Imma challenge people to continue the list past 2012, what has actually changed, what band actually sounds innovative these past years


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 15, 2022)

Uncle Acid said:


> Fugitive - Maniac
> Crossover thrash with Blake Ibanez of Power Trip and Lincoln Mullins of Creeping Death. Sounds like Power Trip and Obituary had a baby or something. Great stuff! 7,5/10


This is great, what I needed for my morning.  Been listening to Mammoth Grinder and this feels like a nice accompaniment.
Gotta check out the others.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 22, 2022)

one of the best splits I've heard in forever
absolutely love the whole thing, especially the Eggs of Gomorrh side


----------



## Uncle Acid (Dec 22, 2022)

I forgot about this when I mentioned stuff above. Sakis Tolis of Rotting Christ fame released his first solo album this year, and it's easily the best thing he's done since Rotting Christ's Triarchy of the Lost Lovers. Unlike the gothic metal he's done with Rotting Christ which is its own unique brand, this actually sounds like 90's Rotting Christ in the form of gothic metal. The riffing and melodies all sounds like classic 90's Greek black metal, but in a slower and more melodic  way akin to goth rock and earlier goth metal, and it adds a different type of atmosphere. Super catchy album. I'm loving it. 8/10


----------

